#ubuntuone 2009-06-08
<nhaines> Is file storage the only planned feature in the karmic timeframe?
<dobey> no
<nhaines> Ooh.  Are other details available yet?
<dobey> some things were discussed at UDS, yes
<nhaines> Hrm.  I'll have to dig around, then.
<dobey> the big thing being the 'structured storage' stuff (horribly confusing name that is)
<nhaines> Structured storage?
<dobey> i think there are some blueprints for it
<dobey> syncing and storage of contacts for example, with the ability to replicate your contacts to other PCs on your LAN easily
<greg-g> ok, quick yes/no question: Does U1 sync folders that are symlinks to a folder outside of ~/Ubuntu One (it appears it is not syncing that right now)
<nhaines> greg-g: no, it doesn't.
<greg-g> nhaines: thanks.
<dobey> i think we ignore symlinks because doing The Right Thing (TM) with them is insanely difficult
<nhaines> greg-g: no prob.  Best way is to do it the other way around: symlinks *into* ~Ubuntu One
<nhaines> I remember hearing a bit about integrated contacts but I thught it was further off.
<greg-g> nhaines: yeah, right now that is all set up in my ~/Dropbox folder. I was hoping I could just make one newsymlink instead of updating many old ones :)
<dobey> we're trying to do as much as we can, as fast as we can
<greg-g> dobey: makes sense
<nhaines> dobey: frankly, I thought cloud file synchronization was pretty compelling by itself.
<nhaines> On the other hand, I'm looking forward to other projected features such as screen sharing.
<dobey> the most compelling feature is the desktop integration, really
<dobey> although, i really wish i had the Pre SDK right now
<nhaines> Does desktop integration refer to the client and the Nautilus extensions?
<dobey> currently, that is what we have, yes
<dobey> but moreso, it refers to things we'll hopefully be doing in the relatively near future :)
<dobey> anyway, must go now... later
<nhaines> dobey: later.  :)
<VK7HSE> Thanks to all the developers for the update on the website for removing shares !!!  \o/
<jblount> VK7HSE: :)
<dobey> heh
<VK7HSE> dobey: I just read the update from twitter !!!
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i blame jblount
<jblount> dobey: I'm guessing you're right. I'm also sneaking people in the back door on twitter.
<dobey> that's something you'll have to discuss with your wife, not me
<jblount> dobey: ZOMGROFLMAO!@$!
<VK7HSE> :-/  (lol)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oi. must get some sleep
<[Puck]> hi everyone
<sladen> dobey: say "Your openID" and "View your subscriptions"
<sladen> greg-g: swap the directory and the symlink around
<sladen> dobey: __lucio__: tcole:  Comments about scope (rather than naming) are welcomed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#Technical%20details  (SteveA has already approached me with a few changes/suggestions)
<__lucio__> sladen: hi, good morning. looking now.
<__lucio__> sladen: re updown. updown server is not the web app, is the service that just handles the uploads and downloads. just that. gets and puts.
<__lucio__> (ive seen a web ui bug tagged updown)
<sladen> __lucio__: yeah, stevea mentiond that too.
<sladen> __lucio__: does storagefsd also talk to updown ?
<__lucio__> sladen: no, they just share some code
<sladen> oh, hold on.  Is the uploading and downloading out of band from the u1storage protocol channel
<__lucio__> sladen: only for web
<sladen> __lucio__: so when you upload using the web, the page is served by a machine in the canonical datacentre, but the file itself comes directly from fs-1.ubuntuone.com ?
<__lucio__> sladen: no. syncdaemon talks with the api server. for everything. the web browser talks to the web ui server and the updown server
<__lucio__> just to make sure i dont misname things, i kept the names i know
<sladen> and the instance of updown runs on the same macine as the instance of the ubuntuone-file-storage-api-server
<sladen> and the instance of unamed-serivce-at-www.ubuntuone.com/files  is on a separate machine (in the Canonical datacentre IP address space)
<__lucio__> sladen: i dont think they run on the same machine, no.
<sladen> okay, but the unamed-serivce-at-www.ubuntuone.com/files is on a separate machine to the instance of updown
<__lucio__> sladen: again, im not sure, but i think it is.
<sladen> is there a better name for "the unamed-serivce-at-www.ubuntuone.com/files"
<Chipaca> no, updown runs on separate machines
<Chipaca> from api, I mean
<dobey> sladen: better name than?
<sladen> Chipaca: nod.  Is there a name/term for the front end part of www.ubuntuone.com specifically related to the "Ubuntu One Storage"
<dobey> sladen: it is the web ui for file storage service
<sladen> web ui.  k.
<Chipaca> sladen: webui :)
<facundobatista> Hi all
<__lucio__> facundobatista: hey! welcome back! youre late :P
<facundobatista> __lucio__, indeed
<__lucio__> facundobatista: when did you arrive? how was it?
<facundobatista> __lucio__, a few hours ago... the plane landed with fog, too much fog
<statik> hello world
<facundobatista> Hi statik
<dobey> hola
<sladen> tcole: I clashed with you splitting  updown and webui.  Which of those does webstorage correspond to?
<tcole> ah
<tcole> webui
<tcole> updown is barely a user-visible thing
<sladen> tcole: what's the name of the server that 'updown' runs on?
<sladen> eg. something-1.ubuntuone.com
<sladen> tcole: yeah, storagfs, u1storage, u1sync-agent .... they're all non-user visible. But that doesn't mean they're not equal parts of the jigsaw
<tcole> that's actually a good question
 * tcole checks
<tcole> updown.ubuntuone.com
<sladen> tcole: can yu check that  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne?action=diff&rev2=17&rev1=15  is correct
<statik> hi sladen, i just noticed on your website a link about british sign language, thats intriguing! i am fluent in american sign language but have never learned BSL
<tcole> sladen: yes, that's just about right
<sladen> statik: oh it's difference, we need both hands to spell the alphabet :)
<tcole> sladen: updown is quite simple, it just checks access permissions in the database and basically does passthru to S3 as you describe
<sladen> have we got a better way to phrase "It is possible to share a view (called a "Share") to a particular subtree to one or more individual users on a read-only or a read-write basis."  so that it includes the word "directory"
<tcole> sladen: hmm, not sure.  it is important that shares are understood to apply to an entire subtree rooted at the shared directory, not simply the shared directory itself
<sladen> it introducs too many concepts  ("view" "share" "subtree") in the same sentence without giving them familiar equivalents
<sladen> maybe I'll try to introduce that at the top.  When you mirror stuff, you can choose to just mirror a sub-tree
<sladen> and read-only is basically one-way mirroring
<tcole> that sounds good
<tcole> while it isn't terribly important to most users, that fits well with the way u1sync works, too
<sladen> that's simple commandline/vcs/ftp-like tool?
<tcole> yes
<__lucio__> mmh. not so much as ftp but maybe rsync.
<tcole> it lives somewhere between bzr and rsync I think
<__lucio__> yes
<dobey> under a bridge. and it demands payment for passage when you approach it
<tcole> no, that's u1troll
<tcole> for our previously unannounced automated trolling service
<tcole> it's a bit like Amazon's Mechanical Turk, only focused on serving the Internet trolling community
<tcole> *crickets*
<tcole> (well, the joke seemed funny at the time...)
<__lucio__> we are going to leave so many people with nothing to do that its going to be amazing. a bit dangerous tough.
<tcole> well, it's more about giving them an opportunity to monetize their trolling skills
<sladen> when I add a new version of a file, that creates a new object, and a reference is also inserted into a directory object,
<tcole> hm, not precisely
<sladen> now, do each of the directory objects further up the chain, right the way to the top of the Share get updated too
<tcole> no
<tcole> new versions of a file are (at least in theory) the same object
<sladen> pointing to a different blob?
<tcole> yes
<sladen> okay.  So how do you find out what to re-mirror
<tcole> though if the rename+create done by text editors and the like gets propagated to the server, obviously that ends up being a new object
<tcole> I forget offhand whether we filter such rename + creates out at the moment or not
<tcole> sladen: from the POV of clients talking the storage protocol, they get push notifications when particular nodes change
<sladen> is any history kept, or is it the blob reference just overwritten straight
<tcole> lucio: does syncdaemon transfer file identity on rename+replace yet?
<tcole> right now it's overwritten, though that will change
<tcole> well, it'll still be overwritten
<tcole> but there will be a log alongside
<tcole> maintaining history
<sladen> tcole: so if I connect and in between, 20 objects were updates, the client gets 20 notifcations delivered at once?
<tcole> sladen: when you connect, the client is responsible for spidering the tree and identifying changes on its own
<tcole> sladen: since the server doesn't (can't, really..) keep track of "what you missed since you last connected"
<tcole> a fully content-aware tree would make this easier (since you could trivially prune subtrees which haven't changed to avoid having to rescan them), but that isn't the current design
<tcole> the push notifications are just for changes since the client connected
<sladen> Ah, so the unsolicated push notifications are merely a convenience feature.  They aren't actually essential to the operation
<sladen> convience/optimisation
<tcole> more or less
<tcole> clients could poll but that would be pretty slow
<tcole> u1sync doesn't bother with the push notifications since it's more of a one-shot deal
<tcole> rather than something which stays connected persistently
<tcole> __lucio__: ping
<__lucio__> tcole: here
<tcole> __lucio__: did we ever do that thing in syncdaemon with recognizing text editor moves/renames when updating files?
<tcole> it doesn't matter terribly now, but we're going to care about it when we implement history
<__lucio__> tcole: nope. i want to do that of not uploading open files. but never did
<tcole> not uploading open files is something distinct
<__lucio__> tcole: i think will have to do something about it when we do history
<tcole> yes
<sladen> tcole: what about 'u1r'  it sort of rhymes with 'bee-zed-arr'
<tcole> for what?
<sladen> tcole: the commandline one-shot tool that you are likely to need to type repetively
<tcole> u1sync seems fine to me
<sladen> the name 'u1ftp' I've given it at the moment is not quite right
<tcole> definitely not
<tcole> well, from my point of view
<sladen> and u1sync is confusing as it is separate from/incompatible with the the rest of the u1sync infrastructure
<tcole> u1sync is the one component with a specific, short name
<sladen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#General%20concepts
<tcole> I'm not renaming the program :P
<sladen> yeah...
<sladen> I think for clarity, I'll rename it in the doc though
<tcole> I'm not sure that will bring clarity
<tcole> people will be looking for a u1ftp command or whatever
<sladen> how does having the same name as something unrelated help?
<tcole> it didn't until you gave something else a colliding name
<tcole> I appreciate what you're doing
<tcole> but I'm concerned by the lack of correspondence between what things are actually called and what you're calling them in the FQ
<tcole> er, FAQ
<sladen> Duely noted
<dobey> yeah, i don't understand why you want to rename things in the FAQ
<dobey> it's not really a fitting thing for documentation to do
<tcole> I think it would be best, if you're giving things alternate names
<tcole> to make it clear that the names are alternate names by using spaces and titlecase
<tcole> rather than making them look like program names
<tcole> and then mentioning the actual program names in the relevant sections
<tcole> rather than leaving it for a table at the end
<sladen> To take "ubuntuoneapiserver" as an example.  "Ubuntu one" is a brand name that has nothing to do with file-sharing.  The "API" is actually in an misnamed other python library, and "Server" is a generic name, (eg. the machine its running on).  Nothing in there stated *anything* to do with filehandling or storage.  It's confusing to somebody who is not familar with the project
<tcole> I have less objection to renaming that
<tcole> but when you call the user-visible program u1sync u1r or u1ftp or something else in the documentation, and it's really actually called u1sync, and u1sync is the command a user runs
<tcole> there's a big disconnect there between the documentation and the actual user view
<tcole> and if you're calling it that because you've already called something else u1sync ... maybe you shouldn't be doing that
<tcole> we do need to give users names to call things
<tcole> but what we don't want to do is create an extra layer of indirection
<tcole> between the documentation and the user-visible system
<sladen> okay, got an alternative suggestion for 'u1sync'  (IIRC, I found the term "u1sync" used in components of the agent and its tool/applet.  But I could be wrong
<tcole> any of the code under canonical.ubuntuone.storage.u1sync is specific to the u1sync CLI tool
<sladen> u1syncdaemon-agent
<sladen> u1syncdaemon-tool
<sladen> gnome-u1syncdaemon-applet then?
<dobey> you are confusing even me
<dobey> and i wrote this stuff :)
<sladen> dobey: those follow the standard naming of similar processs (eg. run 'ps')
<tcole> we can discuss renaming the processes themselves
<tcole> but the documentation should reflect what they are actually called
<tcole> things are a bit different for the server components, where the user doesn't see what they're actually called (and they don't even necessarily have real names themselves)
<sladen> indeed.  And I flook forward to reading documentation that isn't th result of reverse-engineering
<sladen> the u1ftp/u1sycn pick was a bad one.  I agree
<dobey> sladen: no they don't
<dobey> the processes are ubuntuone-syncdaemon and ubuntuone-client-applet
<sladen> dobey: eh?  Are you running KDE?
<dobey> uh, no
<sladen> "ubuntuone-client-applet" <--- another example of something that doesn't mention either filesharing/syncronisation in its name
<tcole> in the case of ubuntuone-client-applet, it's possible that it may not be specific to filesharing
<tcole> in the future
<tcole> at least in principle
<tcole> I think in practice it's probably going to eventually go away as a distinct entity
<dobey> sladen: yes, because it's not specific to file sharing/storage
<dobey> in fact, most of the work it does, is authentication
<sladen> I can imagine that with a rewite, non of this stuff would be specific to fielsharing.
<dobey> well the sync daemon is always going to be specific to filesharingstorage
<dobey> the applet itself is mostly going away
<tcole> anyway, to sum up
<tcole> if the process is running on the user's machine and has a user-visible process name, we ought to use that process name in documentation referring to the process
<tcole> whether or not the name is well-chosen
<tcole> if it's a bad or confusing name, then we should discuss renaming the actual process
<sladen> excllent
<dobey> yes
<tcole> (but in the meantime I think it's important that the documentation reflect what things are currently called)
<sladen> it's a wiki.  I won't revert it.  I might even do it self.  Although it's not as higher a priority as documenting other bits
<sladen> s/self/myself/
<tcole> I won't twist your arm :)
<tcole> thank you again for undertaking this
<tcole> btw
<sladen> tcole: I've done u1ftp->u1sync
<sladen> tcole: I think I'll leave the others for the mo
<sladen> tcole: there is nothing "wrong" with the 'u1sync' name, whereas with the others (that I introducd the clash with), there "is"
<sladen> (where "wrong" is of course, entirely my own humble opinion)
<tcole> well, I would agree that they are suboptimial in some respects
<sladen> suboptimial is a bettter word, yes
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<facundobatista> Hola BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola facundobatista
#ubuntuone 2009-06-09
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: reboot?
<kklimonda> nah, just lost connection..
<markgsaye> jcastro: I'd like add my name as help contact into the channel topic, but do not have op rights - can you help?
<markgsaye> jussi01: can you help? ^^
<jussi01> markgsaye: who are you?
<markgsaye> Hi jussi01: I am a Senior Software Developer for Canonical
<jussi01> markgsaye: can you somehow give me some sort of verification for that?
<rodrigo_> jussi01: I can certify he is what he says, if that serves :)
<markgsaye> jussi01: my LP profile is at https://launchpad.net/~markgsaye - does that help?
<jussi01> markgsaye: 1 moment please
<SteveA> sladen: hi
<SteveA> sladen: we were just talking about oauth
<SteveA> sladen: and I pointed you at http://oauth.net
<SteveA> sladen: aquarius here is very familiar with how the ubuntu one systems use oauth, and how the dbus service works
<aquarius> hey
<sladen> SteveA: okay
<aquarius> hey sladen
<SteveA> and I happen to know he's got 15 mins spare to give a quick overview ;-)
<sladen> aquarius: is that Aq under a more verbose name?
<sladen> SteveA: fantastic, ta
<aquarius> sladen: it is indeed :)
<sladen> aquarius: can you sum up in two-three lines what actually happens.  Something is running, that exposes com.ubuntuone.Authenication, which is it?
<aquarius> sladen: /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet  exposes the com.ubuntuone.Authentication D-Bus interface
<sladen> can (bearing in mind that I have not accepted the T&C, so can't run this), what component(s) pops up the password box
<sladen> aquarius: so, that means that the gnome-applet is _required_.  It's not possible to use just syncdaemon and it's u1sdsdsdtool
<aquarius> ubuntuone-client-applet pops up the password box. that component handles the OAuth exchange for you, fetching an access token (which you authorise in the web browser). ubuntuone-client-applet then stores that access token in the gnome-keyring, and that storage action is what requires the password.
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Todays help contact: markgsaye
<aquarius> sladen: If you want to, you can fetch an authorised access token and store it in the gnome-keyring yourself; if that happens, then the d-bus interface is never called
<aquarius> (because the syncdaemon looks for an access token and successfully finds it)
<sladen> aquarius: okay, I'd like to document the manual method, as that is likely to (very accurate) show  the procedure
<aquarius> sladen: but I confess I've not actually *tried* that; I'm just reasoning from how it should work.
<sladen> aquarius: but the basic premise is that the remote authenication (to get the token) is all done via the browser and a standard login to launchpad?
<aquarius> sladen: yes
<aquarius> sladen: that's the stock OAuth procedure; the way OAuth works is 1. program makes a request to get a request-token; 2. program pops up the user's browser to authenticate that request-token; 3. tell the program you've done it; 4. program uses the (now authenticated) request-token to get an access-token; 5. program stores the access-token and can from then on use it to access resources without having to ask the user
<aquarius> sladen: (possibly you already know this!)
<sladen> aquarius: no, oauth is so recent that I haven't had to use it in anger for any projects yet
<jamesh> aquarius: the bits that the OAuth spec doesn't define is the actual URLs and supported signing methods.  I suppose we should publish them somewhere.
<sladen> aquarius: how does -applet get the actual return code (token) from the browser?
<jamesh> sladen: it makes a call to the OAuth "access token URL"
<jamesh> passing in the request token
<aquarius> sladen: it doesn't. The browser just authorises the request token. The applet then calls the access-token url and says "you authorised this request-token; give me a corresponding access-token, please"
<aquarius> jamesh: they should be published, indeed; it looks like the docs that sladen's putting together may do that quite nicely though :-)
<jamesh> sladen: think of the request token as a "session identifier" for the authentication process.  While it has a similar name to the access token, it has quite a different purpose
<sladen> so there's a new session token (access token) each time the user logs in
<sladen> it's not setup once when the Share is shared and kept
<sladen> so the username and password get saved only in the Firefox keyring (normal launchpad login)
<jamesh> sladen: the access token is stored in the keyring long term
<sladen> and the token, that get stashed in the gnome-keyring is saved long-term, but is only useable for this session
<jamesh> (at least for our client)
<sladen> or should that this s/this session/this share/
<jamesh> sladen: the request token is a session identifier for the user authentication/authorisation process
<jamesh> the access token that results from that process can be used long term
<aquarius> sladen: the access token that gets stashed in the keyring -- think of it like a login cookie for a website, so you don't have to log in every time you go back there.
<sladen> who exchanges the session identifier for the long-term access token?  Is that syncdaemon, or -applet/
<jamesh> sladen: the applet -- it stuffs the access token in the keyring and then notifies anyone interested that it is available
<sladen> so the -applet is effectively doing write-through cacheing.  The first time (it's empty) it fires up the browser and saves the result, and returns it
<sladen> and thereafter, -applet returns it straight away (to syncdaemon)
<sladen> syncdaemon then includes this identifier as part as every single u1storage-based connection setup to the ubuntuonestoragefsapiserver
<aquarius> I'm not sure whether syncdaemon calls the d-bus api to get the token. or whether syncdaemon actually looks in the keyring itself. jamesh?
<jamesh> sladen: syncdaemon checks the keyring for the access token first.  If no token is found, it asks the applet to acquire a token via DBus
<jamesh> sladen: there is a fairly loose coupling between the two components
<jamesh> that's how I remember it working ...
<facundobatista> Hi all
<CardinalFang> hiya, facundo.
<jdobrien> hi facundo
<facundobatista> Hi CardinalFang, jdobrien
<jblount> Hiya people! Anyone have access to a Windows Xp vm or similar that can test logging in with Opera 9.64 for me?
<facundobatista> jblount, I am
<facundobatista> jblount, I need to install Opera, though
<jblount> facundobatista: Thanks! If you could install the current build (not the 10.x beta recently announced) and try to log in, I just need to confirm if someone can get through our LP SSO :)
<facundobatista> god, how many steps to install something in Windows!
<jblount> heh, 1241251
<facundobatista> jblount, it just work
<facundobatista> jblount, I tried it not being logged in Launchpad, *and* already being logged in
<facundobatista> jblount, I also commmented the bug about what you asked
<toros> hi
<jblount> facundobatista: gracias
<facundobatista> jblount, de nada, :)
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly |
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 38, Protocol Revno is 37
<days_of_ruin_> I dragged a tarball into my Ubunto One/My Files directory
<days_of_ruin_> but it doesn't upload it.
<days_of_ruin_> icon is rotating
<days_of_ruin_> but system monitor is showing that its not uploading.
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, what the log says?
<days_of_ruin_> where is the log?
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log
<days_of_ruin_> 2009-06-09 13:50:37,395 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Another instance     is running
<days_of_ruin_> thats there because I tried to start another.
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, try to remove all instances from memory and try again
<days_of_ruin_> still not working
<toros> I have problems with the Ubuntu One client to
<toros> and a guy on IRC had the same problem this afternoon too
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, log?
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: something is wrong with the service right now
<days_of_ruin_> its not just me?
<days_of_ruin_> its happening to everyone?
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: correct
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: or it might be; still diagnosing the problem
<toros> ohh, an upgrade for the ubuntu one client
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: any change?
<days_of_ruin_> I removed my computer from my ubuntu one account...
<days_of_ruin_> to see if that would help. How do I get it back?
<days_of_ruin_> The page isn't poppin up in my browser:|
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, through the web page, I guess
<dobey> days_of_ruin_: you'll need to delete the token from your local computer in Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys, under the Passwords tab
<jblount> days_of_ruin_: ^^ and quit / reopen the applet. When it sees the token gone, it will help you setup a new one :)
<days_of_ruin_> When I try to reopen it it never shows up.
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, reopen what?
<days_of_ruin_> when I click on Applications>Internet>Ubuntu One
<days_of_ruin_> or run it from a terminal
<days_of_ruin_> nothing happens
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, did you follow the dobey and jblount instructions to get there?
<toros> re
<toros> it seems ubuntu one is working again \o/
<toros> do we know what was the problem?
<facundobatista> toros, a frozen database connection that never timed out
<facundobatista> toros, we're trying to see why that happened, but now it should work ok
<toros> thanks for the info
<toros> did somebody test the unshare feature? does it work?
<toros> I rejected a directory shared with me - now I don't see it in the web interface, but according to u1sdtool it's still shared
<days_of_ruin_> yes I followed the instructions. But it worked just now :)
<days_of_ruin_> everything is working now
<facundobatista> days_of_ruin_, great!
<days_of_ruin_> thanks for the help.
<days_of_ruin_> hrm. it seems to be happening again.
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: let me see...
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: nope, it's working here
<days_of_ruin_> I disconnected and reconnected and now its just "idle" and doesn't notice any new files.
<medeshago> how can I change the ubuntuone folder?
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: hmmm
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: and there are new files?
<Chipaca> medeshago: not yet, sorry
<medeshago> Chipaca: thanks
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: if you open a terminal and do "killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug" you should get to "see" it working
<days_of_ruin_> Chipaca: I ran that, what am i supposed to see.
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: copious output :)
<Chipaca> days_of_ruin_: you should see it "noticing" new files, for one
<days_of_ruin_> I right-clicked the icon now and connected it. Now its working again.
<Chipaca> ah :)
<Ng> woo, working client in karmic \o/
<Ng> the spinny applet thing is spinning reeeeally fast :o
#ubuntuone 2009-06-10
<spm> Ng: "spinny applet thing"? I do enjoy your technical precision in descriptions. ;-)
<dobey> Ng: yeah i've no idea why it does that. there must be some weird race somewhere
<Ng> spm: it takes years of practice ;)
<dobey> spm: yeah. i'm disappointed he didn't mention cloud computing at all. :)
<spm> lol
<rodrigo_> morning
<SteveA> hi rodrigo!
<refic> almost 3 weeks and still no invitation
<refic> yargh
<refic> :)
<Ng> hmm, I just noticed that permissions aren't tracked by ubuntuone - is that a client bug/limitation, or should I file it on the whole thing?
<rodrigo_> morning (again) :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, nobody has op on this channel?
<popey> rodrigo_: it's generally recommended on freenode that people dont stay opped
<popey> rodrigo_: rest assured there are people with op here
<rodrigo_> so who can change the topic?
<rodrigo_> jussi01: ?
<facundobatista> Hi all
<rodrigo_> hi facundobatista
<dobey> Ng: what permissions?
<Ng> dobey: mostly I care about +x
<Ng> I have ~/bin/ symlinked into my UbuntuOne folder and after I re-installed my laptop, all my scripts got synced down (yay!), but had no +x
<Ng> I filed it as bug #385511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385511 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Permissions are not tracked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385511
<dobey> Ng: hrmm. although tracking +x could expose some problems as well, in terms of security
<Ng> dobey: I could see a good argument for tracking it all the time, but having the client only apply it when it's in "My Files" and not in "Shared With Me"
<dobey> Ng: that might work
<Ng> I'm not actually sure if inotify will tell you when permissions change, but if not it would be a good excuse to fix inotify ;)
<dobey> Ng: well at the least, i think it tells you the file changed, and not permissions specifically
<Ng> :)
<dobey> but if the file changes, we should stat() it and update appropriately
<dobey> hmm, the allhands survey is lacking some options that could be useful
<__lucio__> dobey: like: what brand of beer should we serve next time
<popey> \o/ kwak!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> doh. now /i/ did it.
<dobey> __lucio__: clearly we should opt for local microbrews for these sorts of things
<rmcbride> dobey: I'm pretty sure that Estrella Damm is as close to a "micro" brew as Barcelona gets. It's definitely the flagship beer there. I don't think we saw a single microbrew in any of the bars we went to in Las Ramblas
<__lucio__> but they all served Estrella Damm
<__lucio__> that doesnt sound too micro
<rmcbride> no it's not. It's just as close as it gets to being local
<__lucio__> rmcbride: im waiting to try your beer on the next sprint
<dobey> rmcbride: it's local because we passed the brewery on the highway :)
<rmcbride> dobey: we passed TWO of them
<rmcbride> __lucio__: yea I need to get my brewing setup back in order. Need to replace all the glass pipes and such
<dobey> http://www.beeralewhatever.com/cerevseraartisanal.html
<dobey> most of the bars we went to were small dives.
<rmcbride> dobey: True, too bad we didn't find the place you linked
<dobey> yeah, apparently there are a few more too
<dobey> but catalunya is more about cava and wine than beer i guess
<BUGabundo> good afternoon everyone
<dobey> and we found plenty of cava on thursday
<rodrigo_> :D
<jdobrien> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hi jdobrien
<dobey> holas banditos
<BUGabundo> ola dobey. who is the new gadjet?
<dobey> hmm?
<BUGabundo> the 5.6" laptop
<dobey> well, it's the poulsbo video, so video doesn't work so well
<dobey> but wireless works surprisingly nicely
<pygi> hi
<pygi> I got the invitation for ubuntuone, but its weird since I cant do anything xD
<rodrigo_> hey pygi
<pygi> I got 4 of them!
<rodrigo_> 4 invitations?
<pygi> hi rodrigo_, my friend
<pygi> how are you doing :)
<pygi> rodrigo_: yes o.O
<rodrigo_> pygi: very well, and you?
<pygi> none is sane, since they don't work
<pygi> rodrigo_: perfect, just a bit busy :)
<pygi> libburnia, gsoc, and uni :-
<pygi> :-/
<pygi> rodrigo_: I heard you were at UDS!
<rodrigo_> hmm, Chipaca was looking at some wrong accounts, maybe it's related?
<rodrigo_> pygi: yes, you were not, right?
<pygi> rodrigo_: I was!
<pygi> cool, fifth invitation...
<rodrigo_> really???
<pygi> 7th...
<Chipaca> jdobrien: pin
<pygi> wth?!?!
<Chipaca> jdobrien: g
<rodrigo_> man, I should have known
<pygi> rodrigo_: yea :(
<rodrigo_> pygi: I'm sure we walked by each other a few times :(
<Chipaca> jdobrien: I suspect pygi's problem answers your question?
<pygi> rodrigo_: :-/ yup, probably :(
<pygi> rodrigo_: next time perhaps? :)
<jdobrien> pygi: crap..sorry
<rodrigo_> pygi: so now you use ubuntu, not opensuse? :)
<rodrigo_> pygi: yes, of course
<pygi> rodrigo_: actually, I'm on archlinux now :P
<rodrigo_> :)
<pygi> jdobrien: its not a problem, just thought I should report it :)
<pygi> rodrigo_: I use what I feel like using at a given moment :p
 * jdobrien prepares for some hate mail
<pygi> jdobrien: any idea what happened?
<jdobrien> pygi: you got a bunch of emails right?
<dobey> jdobrien: what flavor of hate are you expecting, so i can send you something different?
 * pygi has to make sure his Ubuntuone-ala app won't do that :P
<pygi> jdobrien: yes
<rodrigo_> pygi: wise thinking :)
<rodrigo_> ubuntuone-ala?
<jdobrien> pygi: we're approving invitation requests...someone has something funky that is throwing an error after the email is sent :(
<pygi> yea, before ubuntuone was even announced, I was creating something like it, just open source
<pygi> so you can host your own server
<pygi> (well, the file sync/sharing part at least)
<jdobrien> pygi: have they stopped...please say yes :)
<pygi> jdobrien: yes
<pygi> rodrigo_: mac, linux, win, and could use either your own server, CloudFiles or S3 :)
 * Chipaca sends a couple of fake invitations to pygi to keep jdobrien worried
<BUGabundo> pygi: ifolder ? or AFS ?
<pygi> BUGabundo: mehold :p
<BUGabundo> pygi: want one more invite? ehehe
<pygi> BUGabundo: a real one?! :p
<BUGabundo> sure why not
 * jdobrien blushes
<pygi> omg
<BUGabundo> unless the system is all crazy up
<pygi> it works now
<pygi> :P
<pygi> congrats for fixing it :p
<pygi> rodrigo_: too bad we didn't meet :(
<pygi> what sessions were you mostly in?
<rodrigo_> pygi: yes :(
<rodrigo_> pygi: but well, now that I know you go always to UDS, I'll look for you :)
<jdobrien> <jdo> Chipaca: hmm
<jdobrien>  problem
<jdobrien>  Chipaca: I hope it's erroring before sending emails
<jdobrien> <Chipaca> jdo: :)
<rodrigo_> pygi: desktop mainly
<pygi> rodrigo_: this was my first time actually :p
<rodrigo_> pygi: ah
<rodrigo_> pygi: and what do you in ubuntu?
<pygi> rodrigo_: right now? Nothing anymore :)
<pygi> I do work on Bazaar however
<rodrigo_> good
<pygi> rodrigo_: and since when do you ubuntu? xD
<rodrigo_> since april, although I'm an old debian user, always had a couple of debian servers at home
<rodrigo_> now they are ubuntu :)
<BUGabundo> rodrigo_: eheh
<pygi> BUGabundo: I  wanted something new to play with, so I decided to do that, a free dropbox :p
<BUGabundo> I guess Ubuntu is *only* stealing debian quota on servers
<BUGabundo> pygi: DB is free, and paid too
<BUGabundo> same as U1
<BUGabundo> the client and API is open
<pygi> BUGabundo: I know, but you can't host your own server :)
<BUGabundo> only server side is closed
<pygi> nod
<BUGabundo> pygi: well there's a request for that on DB
<pygi> that's what I meant with free, you know :)
<BUGabundo> which they replyed to consider in the long run
<BUGabundo> like 2012
<BUGabundo> then you meant installable
<pygi> possibly :)
<pygi> work got in the way of fsevents module implementation tho
<pygi> since I can't test without mac xD
<pygi> whoever fixed my invitation to u1 thanks btw ;)
<dobey> BUGabundo: actually, the dropbox client isn't open
<BUGabundo> dobey: isn't it?
<dobey> BUGabundo: the only part that is open, is the nautilus extension, which isn't the actual client
<BUGabundo> ohh the nautilus extention is
<BUGabundo> not the actuall daemon, yet
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> BUGabundo: the client daemon itself, isn't open, it's part of the giant binary blob download it does on first run
<pygi> I can't see why would that daemon be so hard to reverse engineer...
<rodrigo_> no need to reverse engineer if you have an open protocol available in u1 :)
<BUGabundo> pygi: thers an API
<dobey> pygi: well, if it's all ssl to the server, then it could be difficult :)
<BUGabundo> you can implement any client you want
<BUGabundo> same as U1
<pygi> dobey: ha! perhaps, only perhaps :p
<pygi> rodrigo_: heheheh :D
<pygi> rodrigo_: since when are you on canonical's payroll? :P
<rodrigo_> pygi: and see http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2009/06/03/desktop-datasettings-replication/
<rodrigo_> pygi: since april :)
<pygi> rodrigo_: bleh, cool :)
<dobey> pygi: i brought him over to the dark side ;)
<rodrigo_> :D
<pygi> nooooooooo, my mentor is on the dark side now!
<pygi> rodrigo_: desktop team or? Btw. I read that post earlier, couchdb++ :)
<rodrigo_> pygi: no padawan, I still do gnome work :)
<rodrigo_> pygi: online services, so u1
<pygi> rodrigo_: btw zeitgeist uses (for now) bzr for revision history
<rodrigo_> pygi: working on the desktop integration, all stuff open source, so just on the dark side because dobey is on my team, the rest is ok :D
<rodrigo_> pygi: yea, couchdb seems not very good indeed for rev history
 * jblount wishes he could sync all the . files in his ~ with Ubuntu One. 
<pygi> jblount: why aren't you able to do it now?
<rodrigo_> jblount: that's coming soon :)
<jblount> pygi: Too much manual configuration. I could move it all to my share, then symlink it back, but I'm a web developer with work to do :)
<jblount> pygi: As rodrigo_ indicated, we'll be doing this in a super awesome way soon, but it doesn't help me migrate to a new laptop _now_ :)
<pygi> :P
<pygi> too much marketing talk for me :P
<pygi> rodrigo_: btw. working for PSF this year
<rodrigo_> PSF?
<pygi> python software foundation
<dobey> jblount: i don't want to sync them :)
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
 * dobey likes his private keys to be private
<pygi> rodrigo_: btw. p2p sharing in private network would be cool :P
<jblount> dobey: Good point...
<pygi> one client which has access to internet downloads stuff from U1 server, and syncs it to other clients in local network
<rodrigo_> pygi: yeah, with couchdb it's very easy to do that
<pygi> rodrigo_: the problem with couchdb is that its a bit memory intensive
<BUGabundo> pygi: DB has been promising P2P for an yeatr
<rodrigo_> pygi: is it? I can't really notice it's running here all the time
<rodrigo_> pygi: although don't have numbers yet
<pygi> BUGabundo: and since when are you on canonical's payroll? :P
<jblount> dobey: wtf is up with this 10x speed spinning icon?
<pygi> rodrigo_: hm, well, it certainly isn't light :)
<dobey> jblount: no idea. your files are syncing really fast?
<refic> :)
<BUGabundo> pygi: me??? I'm just an happy alpha tester
<jblount> dobey: :p
<dobey> jblount: i really don't know though. it's hardcoded to 10fps, and blocks additional requests to start, so i'm a bit confused myself
<BUGabundo> dobey: :))
<jblount> dobey: Oh, so you've seen it? I thought it was just happening with me.
<dobey> jblount: you aren't the only one to report it, no :)
 * BUGabundo just noticed U1 isn't installed since last breakage
<refic> so, are there any plans for bigger storage plans?
<dobey> refic: there are plans for additional services
<refic> alright :)
<BUGabundo> refic: and I guess you can always have a special request
<jblount> refic: Are you just thinking bigger like 20GB or "Backup my laptop" like 500GB ?
<refic> jblount: well, like ~50GB
<sladen> BUGabundo: re: your question from a couple of hours ago;  based on my (analysis), of the (current) functionality of the (closed) server side, it's likely only a couple of days work to reimplement it from scratch
<sladen> BUGabundo: (which you are welcome to do, and to provide your own diskspace)
<BUGabundo> sladen: I don't do code
<BUGabundo> but I do an hell of a job finding bugs, sugesting features, and promoting it
<sladen> BUGabundo: pay somebody else to reimplement it.  Do you want a quote?
<pygi> sladen: heheheheh
<BUGabundo> sladen: ah??
<BUGabundo> I'm fine with the way it is
<BUGabundo> I use both DB and U1 as I see fit
<BUGabundo> I have no trouble with server implementaion beeing closed
<BUGabundo> I would just love to be able to install it on my own HW
<dobey> if you can reimplement our server in only 2 days, more power to you :)
 * BUGabundo humm wonders if there is an wishbug for that
<sladen> dobey: web interface excluded
<BUGabundo> dobey: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-server
<dobey> sladen: even without the web ui, it is a significantly larger amount of work :)
<BUGabundo> dobey: sladen: anyone said it would have to be free?
<BUGabundo> you can not only sell storage and services, but Server too
<BUGabundo> not every user needs to have MultiUser support
<pygi> dobey: may I ask how so?
<pygi> (I mean, I'm sure the server has more then I'm thinking of, but...(
<pygi> _
<pygi> )
<dobey> although, you need at least some web ui, for the oauth
<dobey> pygi: well, it's taken us a lot more than 2 days, and we're still not done... so :)
<pygi> dobey: hehe :)
<pygi> dobey: understandable :P
<sladen> dobey: nah;  for the use-case BUGabundo wants (and anyone else with their colo server), you don't need to implement authenication, or permissions, or sharing.  Only exporting of a real-world directory view and a long list of mappings from hash objects to each of those files/directories
<BUGabundo> sladen: just that is a the bare minium
<BUGabundo> you guys can make Plans for that and more
<BUGabundo> and beat the competiion
<sladen> dobey: eg. the difference between s1sync and ubutunone-storage-syncdaemon
<dobey> sladen: then you don't need anything. just rsync a directory tree to an ssh server
<dobey> which will get you auth and permissions for free
<dobey> you definitely need auth
<dobey> but that's not ubuntu one
<dobey> if you want to re-implement ubuntu one server, you are going to take more than 2 days to do it :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, at least 3 or 4 :D
<sladen> dobey: to copy the server-infrastructure wholesale, yes, weeks, and several more for testing
<rodrigo_> bbl
<tcole> I think weeks is about right for the basic server
<tcole> that might be a little smaller once we document the protocol semantics a bit better, but not much
<tcole> even ours is not a huge piece of software, but it is somewhat subtle
<sladen> yeah, I might give it a go (as an interlectual challenge) at the point where's there's enough outline documentation that the implemtentation will take less time than working out /what/ needs to be written first
<sladen> is the '[storagefs-local]' stuff for when you guys are running a local instance of the server on your desktops?
<kenvandine> dobey: am i crazy or is the applet icon spinning much faster now?
<kenvandine> makes me think it is syncing faster :)
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: 2nd one reporting that
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: (04:56:35 PM) dobey: jblount: no idea. your files are syncing really fast?
<kenvandine> hehe
<sladen> yank the network cable out;  does it still spin fast?
<BUGabundo> mine is slow, while connecting
<BUGabundo> let me put a 1000MiB file on a folder shared with ~100 users
<BUGabundo> and see how fast that goes
<BUGabundo> uploading at 50KiB/s
<BUGabundo> icon rotation looks ok
<dobey> kenvandine: i think you're crazy :)
<kenvandine> whew... good... not a bug then :)
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: u1 go boom yet?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> still uploading
<BUGabundo> testing that theory that doing the sync to several user would create a black hole
<BUGabundo> oh wait... that's not U1... damn wrong channel
<BUGabundo> never the less I'll let eat my small 3G bw and give you guys a real world test case
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: u1 = Ubuntu One
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> dobey: ever saw the file I left on my U1 just for you ?
<dobey> uh, no
<BUGabundo> ohh
<dobey> but you haven't shared anything with me, and i don't generally keep ubuntuone running, because i am too busy stopping/starting/resetting it so i can debug and test stuff
<BUGabundo> dobey: ehe I though you would go messing the server HD
<BUGabundo> :)))
 * BUGabundo raises privacy concern
<dobey> i don't have access to the server
<kenvandine> bug 385638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385638 in ubuntuone-client "Icon spins at a variable rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385638
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<kenvandine> dobey: as if you didn't have enough to do
<BUGabundo> oh its *not* a feature
<BUGabundo> LOL
<dobey> no, it's a bug
<dobey> but definitely not critical
<statik> hi jussi01, i haven't met you before. are you part of the ubuntu IRC operator council team ?
<Chipaca> dobey: it would be awesome if the rate depended on something :)
<dobey> Chipaca: it does
<jussi01> statik: yes, I am
<jussi01> statik: and nice to meet you :D
<dobey> Chipaca: it depends on the rate at which the timeout function is called
<Chipaca> dobey: I mean, on something like upload rate, or number of state transitions per second, or body odour, or something like that
 * kenvandine would rather it just have an emblem to show activity
<dobey> Chipaca: oddly enough, the timeout function has a check, so this shouldn't ever happen
<statik> jussi01: great! thanks for hanging out in here
<Chipaca> kenvandine: or that, yes; the applet wakes up the cpu a lot
<jussi01> statik: no probs, Im an ubuntu one user also :D
<dobey> kenvandine: if it was a staic image, how would you know if it was active, or locked up?
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: I would like to know how much upload is done/left
<kenvandine> BUGabundo: that could be in a tooltip
<BUGabundo> welcome jussi01
<statik> don't forget the applet is going away (at least in the default config)
<Chipaca> dobey: clicking on it should open a status dialog with upload rate, content of the queues, things like that
<kenvandine> dobey: the spinning doesn't tell me if it is hug
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: mine just says: Synchroninzing
<kenvandine> statik: thank you!
<dobey> Chipaca: the applet is only spinning when the cpu is already active anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: nope, the spinning can be happening with the cpu in a low power state, pushing stuff over the network
<Chipaca> dobey: I seen it! :)
<BUGabundo> dobey: how about 1 click for details, double click for Nautilus ?
<dobey> Chipaca: if your wireless card is that low power, we better start selling those instead
<dobey> BUGabundo: the applet is going away, anyway
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> more power to OSD
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> after all that war over UM
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> eh
<jussi01> !cloak | statik
<ubottu> statik: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<BUGabundo> ahah
<loedu> hi
<kenvandine> hi loedu
<loedu> hi, kenvandine
<loedu> i also got the same issue about the icon spinning faster-slower-faster :-)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> its for all of those of us who are screnofenic
<loedu> :-)
<BUGabundo> you guys ever used gspot ?
<BUGabundo> it was/is a codec info app
<loedu> nope, not me
<BUGabundo> and one of the last versions had a colourful rotating icon
<BUGabundo> and the Dev said that about the icon, and had an option for turning it of
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<zeenix> hi
<zeenix> Ng: seems i wasn't talking to the wrong guy after all :)
<Ng> heh
<Ng> I am everywhere!
<zeenix> you work on ubuntu one?
<Ng> 'fraid not, I'm a humble sysadmin ;)
<Ng> but there are folk here who do
<dobey> heh
<Ng> like dobey!
<dobey> i am heading out though. i have to go :)
<dobey> but i'll look at the scrollback later
<zeenix> Ng: who here is doing most of the design and coding?
<BUGabundo> Ng: so am I
<BUGabundo> funny we never crossed before
<__lucio__> zeenix: no one is doing most of anything. we are too many now :)
<Ng> zeenix: as __lucio__ says there's quite a few people now - I guess the right answer would depend if you mean the web UI, the gnome integration, or the server backend
<zeenix> the later two i guess
<zeenix> what i am interested is in possible interaction with UPnP, especially MediaServer
<__lucio__> zeenix: what kind of integration?
<Ng> I think dobey, MenTaLguY and rodrigo_ are doing the gnome end of things
<rodrigo_> zeenix: upnp in what way?
<Ng> hmm, could be interesting to access a upnp mediaserver remotely since they often seem to do transcoding (so could squeeze video up my crappy adsl ;)
<zeenix> tbh, i don't have antying specific in mind
<zeenix> Ng: yeah, something along those lines came to my mind
<zeenix> or it could be the other way around too
<zeenix> i-e being able to browse remote contents on my PS3
<Ng> I wonder what the copyright-istas would have to say about a third party tunnelling your media
<Ng> it doesn't seem significantly different to a slingbox type idea though
<Ng> (which I mean in a "slingbox is ace and popular and hasn't been sued that I know of" kinda of way :)
<BUGabundo> ola n0k1
<n0k1> ola BUGabundo
#ubuntuone 2009-06-11
<vorian> ok
<vorian> so how do you install this on kubuntu?
<vorian> i'm not going to install apturl
<vorian> ah, i see
<vorian> required not to run kubuntu
<jblount> vorian: The installation links to a .deb and you can just do a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client' in a terminal to avoid apturl :)
<vorian> jblount: sure - the client doesn't want to launch :(
<vorian> it's no biggie
<vorian> I thought it might work, but figured it wouldn't
<vorian> one day perhaps
<eekfonky> can anyone help with when I might receive an invite to ubuntuone, I've registered and am keen to see it it action. I'm in Australia while my colleague is in France. To seemlessly share work files would be a dream come true!
<jblount> eekfonky: Go ahead and pm your email to me, I can help you jump the queue to try the service out.
<eekfonky> chris.welsh23@googlemail.com
<eekfonky> Thank you
<jdobrien_> jblount: i just talked to chris, I don't have a good way to look his account up
<jdobrien_> yet
<jdobrien_> it's part of the 'make admin pages more usable' I reported on myself
<jblount> eekfonky: You should have a email pretty soon, just accept the share and the account setup should be pretty clear :)
<jdobrien_> jblount: tricky!
<jblount> jdobrien_: ;)
<jdobrien_> i forgot about that and i wrote it
<jblount> jdobrien_: This is how I was doing it with the twitter account as well :D
<eekfonky> email has arrived, thanks for the help, much appreciated
<eekfonky> :)
<jblount> eekfonky: Enjoy, be sure to let us know how you get on :)
<eekfonky> I will do, I've been an ubuntu user for 2 years now and am spreading the word:-D
<eekfonky> I'll be in touch, thanks again, I'm off to investigate
<Trentor_> Is it possible to share files with ubuntu one to someone that does not have an ubuntu one account?
<tcole> kind of
<tcole> you can share things to people by providing their email address whether or not they have an account
<lifeless> fsvo yes and no?
<tcole> but they will need to sign up with at least the free plan to actually access the files you've shared to them
<Trentor_> Eh, they have to make an account, that's f'in lame
<Trentor_> Damnit
<Trentor_> I want an online box that I can share folder to people and not have them go through the pain of making yet another f'in internet acct
<tcole> basically the mediafire use case?
<eekfonky> All installed, I'm having difficulty creating 'New Sub-Folder' I I enter a name and click 'create' a new folder doesn't appear, what am I doing wrong?
<jblount> eekfonky: Do you mean while using http://ubuntuone.com/files/ ?
<eekfonky> yes
<jblount> eekfonky: If so, does a refresh of the whole page reveal these pesky folders?
<eekfonky> no, that doesn't work
<eekfonky> just says 'Folder is empty' on 'My Files'
<jblount> eekfonky: yikes! Would you mind filing a bug for this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug?field.title=Creating+new+directories+in+webui+under+%22My+Files%22+doesn%27t+work
<eekfonky> dragging it in from my desktop to the ubuntu one folder
<eekfonky> I'll do that now
<jblount> eekfonky: it doesn't seem to work for me either in the root folder
<eekfonky> I do also have a chronically slow internet connection at times, out here in the wilds of Australia
<eekfonky> that may not help
<jblount> eekfonky: Ouch! We'll be glad to have you as a beta tester then, I'm learning from http://planet.ubuntu.com that many people in the community have _very_ slow connections.
<eekfonky> I'll be back in sunny Scotland in 6 Months where i can get a decent connection, it's usually Ok here but can drop out
<eekfonky> Bug filed
<eekfonky> I assume that when the ubuntu One Icon is rotating it's uploading my files, it's going slow but I have quite a few files in the folder, I'll let it run and come back in half an hour to check
<jblount> eekfonky: Yes, it should be uploading. We're still working on a better progress meter thingie.
<eekfonky> excellent, I'll let it run
<eekfonky> OK still nothing there, can I cancel it? and try one or two files at a time?
<eekfonky> the total is only 8mb
<eekfonky> still just spinning round saying working, should I leave it?
<eekfonky> I'm getting a .conflict after my folder name on ununtu one in nautilus. What's the problem?
<todoleo_> Hi everyone
<todoleo_> I have been waiting for an invitation to Ubuntu One for weeks now. Is there any way to speed the process up?
<lifeless> todoleo_: no
<lifeless> todoleo_: the delay is while some issues the first users discovered are fixed. Once fixed more users will be allowed into the system.
<eekfonky> why can't I upload files, I have uploaded a folder, but it's contents are empty?
<eekfonky> I get a .conflict in nautilus
<eekfonky> anyone?
<eekfonky> the ubuntu one web page just hangs, I'm currently using a high speed LAN, so it's not a connection issue
<eekfonky> I just can't get ubuntu one to work?!?
<lifeless> eekfonky: please consider filing a bug. it is a beta service.
<eekfonky> I understand, and I have, I just wondered if there was something I could do, thanks anyway
<facundobatista> Hi all
<rodrigo_> so, once an expense has been accepted, what do I need to do?
<rodrigo_> ugh, sorry :)
<rodrigo_> wrong channel
<facundobatista> :p
<joshuahoover> :)
<statik> hello world
<world> hi statik
<urbanape> boo, missed it. Well, I'm still getting acclimated. Yesterday: tried reviewing statik's oops-tools branch, Today: hacking with dobey in Williamsburg, Stuck on: not having access to oops-tools-django
<statik> urbanape: you haven't missed it, it's in 2 minutes : )
<rodrigo_> urbanape: you're in time :)
<dobey> heh
<statik> MEETING BEGINS!
<statik> hows that for omninous?
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: yesterday, today, and blockers. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order. I'll go first.
<dobey> aw
<statik> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> mi
<urbanape> hurray! I win
<statik> urbanape, CardinalFang, jblount, rmcbride, vds?
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> me
<rmcbride> me
<urbanape> I saw MEETING OVER in #the-other-channel
<statik> great
<statik> DONE: Fixed my karmic desktop booting problem, a lot of chats with zac about firefox bookmark syncing and consulting on screen sharing protocol stuff
<statik> TODO: Mini-sprint with florida crew, consulting on screen-sharing, and talking with phil on the web server rollout today, and a strategy for better management of ajax failures, and chasing lots of stuff with defining packages for karmic.
<statik> BLOCKED: never!
<statik> next is urbanape, since he said me before we started :)
<rodrigo_> me
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> yesterday: tried to review statik's oops-tools branch
<urbanape> today: hacking with dobey in williamsburg
<urbanape> blocker: still trying to get access to oops-tools-django
<teknico> do I go?
<dobey> teknico: yep
<teknico> yesterday: integration tests for the funambol server api
<statik> teknico: urbanape should say when he is done and who is next
<teknico> today: phone registration, packages
<teknico> tomorrow: chr
<teknico> blocked: nothing
<teknico> dobey: your turn
<dobey> DONE: Fixed couple small bugs, more nautilus extension C code, uploaded icontool to REVU
<dobey> TODAY: Micro-sprint with urbanape in Williamsburg, more nautilus extension C porting
<dobey> BLOCKED: I keep hitting the [?] but the coins aren't coming out.
<dobey> vds: ciao. all you
<vds> YESTERDAY: landed mobile_phone_database branch, spent few hours estimating new branches with Mark,went through jboult mobile phone web ui branch, started a new branch to normalize phone numbers
<vds> TODAY: still work on my current branch about normalize numbers
<vds> BLOCKED: No
<vds> rmcbride: your turn
<rmcbride> done: reviews, initial upload of python-configglue package to REVU
<rmcbride> todo: resolve issue with package format for above, mini-sprint with FL crew
<rmcbride> blocked: nope
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: the rack!
<CardinalFang> done: subprocess and EINTR sorted out for system stat gathering.  graphite and its dependencies
<CardinalFang> today: get graphite booting and catching monitored info.  automatic creation of DBs when first received
<CardinalFang> blocked:  not sure yet.  Probably nothing.
<CardinalFang> eof.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_: you
<rodrigo_> done: basic read operations done in couchdb-glib-1.0 (http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2009/06/11/couchdb-glib-01/) and released it
<rodrigo_> todo: e-d-s backend for couchdb, basic read operations
<rodrigo_> blocked: neeed to get back to the notes API for tomboy, once oauth lands in tomboy source code
<rodrigo_> aquarius: your turn I think
<aquarius> yesterday: talking about packages required for structured storage in karmic; discussing moving of API from separate HTTP daemon into CouchDB directly; helping Sandy with Tomboy OAuth API
<aquarius> today: working out which packages are required for structured storage with SteveA; looking at how to do couchdb client-cloud replication and client-client replication with thisfred
<aquarius> blocked: tomboy oauth, as rodrigo
<aquarius> next: nobody. I'm last.
<statik> woooo!
<statik> great meeting guys. urbanape, are you getting help from someone on the launchpad team about your branch access problem?
<statik> rodrigo_: thats super awesome news about couchdb-glib
<urbanape_> I sent a note to matsubara, but haven't heard back
<statik> I'm going to call this meeting over, urbanape I will help you with the branch access blockage
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<statik> thanks everyone
<rodrigo_> statik: :)
<urbanape_> danke
<sladen> dobey: can you file a bug at  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug with the summary "[needs-packaging] icontool" then introduce what the tool does and which clearly state the the upstream source URL and licence conditions/author(s)/copyright  (equivalent to a Debian ITP)
<dobey> uh, sure. i don't know much about the debian itp process either though :)
<sladen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Packaging%20it%20yourself  ...better link
<dobey> sladen: bug #385993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385993 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] icontool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385993
<toros> hi
<toros> I think the unshare feature doesn't work :(
<toros> At least if I cancel a folder shared with me
<joshuahoover> hi toros
<toros> Now I don't see it in the web interface
<joshuahoover> you tried to unshare a folder that was shared with you?
<BUGabundo> toros: humm known bug ?
<toros> however I still get the files synchronised in my Ubuntu One folder
<toros> joshuahoover: yes, I did
<toros> It is a whole My Files folder, which was accidentally shared with me
<BUGabundo> toros: LOLOLOL
<toros> this is the share id: id=7966958d-0a13-4dbe-b033-5641cc2c8d5f name=Puck's Files accepted=True access_level=View from=openiduser21
<toros> I don't know if this information helps :)
<joshuahoover> toros: thank you
<joshuahoover> toros: i was looking to see if we had anyone with a similar problem before
<toros> joshuahoover: thank you
<toros> and... had anyone similar problem? :)
<joshuahoover> toros: so far, i haven't turned up anything...would you be willing to file a bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<toros> yepp
<joshuahoover> toros: thank you very much!
<toros> what kid of informations do you need?
<toros> should I write the Share ID too?
<joshuahoover> yes please
<toros> okay
<joshuahoover> toros: do the files show up in both the web and client?
<toros> no, only in the client
<toros> I see nothing in the web interface
<joshuahoover> toros: ok
<toros> joshuahoover: here it is: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/386015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386015 in ubuntuone-client "Cancelling a share if I am the recipient doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<toros> Is it ok, or do you need further information?
<joshuahoover> toros: thank you! yes, i think that's good for now :)
<toros> joshuahoover: cool :)
<toros> I try to contact the guy, and ask him, what he sees in his web interface
<joshuahoover> toros: ok, i did a test myself with a folder someone shared with me (not their "My Files") and, so far, i'm seeing the same behavior
<PucKid> howdy
<PucKid> toros: around ?
<toros> hi PucKid
<PucKid> i just came home (:
<toros> thank you for coming :)
<toros> what do you see in your web interface?
<toros> is it still shared with me?
<PucKid> one moment
<PucKid> This Folder is not shared
<PucKid> so no, it shows it is not
<toros> hmmm... that's strange
<toros> could you copy an another file in it? just for a test :)
<PucKid> sure
<PucKid> done
<PucKid> 2 files in there
<PucKid> Kép 033.jpg and coffee_logo.png
<toros> :(
<toros> I see the same two files here
<BUGabundo> dobey: around ?
<toros> PucKid: please try the u1sdtool --list-shared command in the terminal
<PucKid> toros: i uploaded those files in the webtool, i am not running the client on my pc
<dobey> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> dobey: not sure this is on LP but wanna roll this idea on you guys
<dobey> ok
<BUGabundo> I would like a feature that would make me Pay for online storage
<BUGabundo> who ever gets its 1st gets my money ;)
<dobey> ?
<BUGabundo> *custom domains!*
<BUGabundo> aka use my own sub/domain on the storage
<facundobatista> BUGabundo, what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> dobey: are you considering it ?
<dobey> that would be really annoying to manage
<dobey> because of the SSL
<BUGabundo> facundobatista: MYCLOUD.DOMAIN.TLF CNAME clientserver.ubuntuone.com
<dobey> and i don't know what benefits it would give you
<BUGabundo> dobey: Branding
<dobey> what are the benefits?
<BUGabundo> I like my own domain
<BUGabundo> that's just it!
<dobey> but who else would use that? how does it benefit users? how does it benefit the site admins?
<BUGabundo> ok... now I see why I can't find that anywhere else
<BUGabundo> you guys don't see the point! :(
<BUGabundo> dobey: let me try it the other way
<BUGabundo> see how blogger and wp do ?
<BUGabundo> they allow users to use their own domains?
<dobey> ok
<BUGabundo> it lets user have added value due to Brandin«g
<dobey> you want css and everything?
<dobey> and i don't think having subdomains on wp and blogger has anything to do with branding
<BUGabundo> no? then what?
<BUGabundo> its it for me!
<dobey> it's for differentiating published content between users
<dobey> which is not branding
<dobey> we don't publish your content on ubuntuone.com
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> we are not eye to eye on this
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<BUGabundo> maybe in 6 months it will make more sense to U1 devel team
<BUGabundo> I'll be here waiting
<BUGabundo> ahh forgot: where it makes more sense: Public links like dropbox has
<facundobatista> BUGabundo, dobey's point, I think, is that there's no sense in having bugabundo.ubuntuone.com, when *you* will be the only one that will ever see that url
<BUGabundo> facundobatista: that's not what I was asking
<BUGabundo> I was asking for files.bugabundo.net
<BUGabundo> since you guys won't allow us to install it on our servers, allow us to brand YOURS
<facundobatista> BUGabundo, the same... you're the only one seeing that url, ever
<BUGabundo> facundobatista: then why do I use GAFYD ?
<BUGabundo> I'm the only one to see the URL too
<BUGabundo> (and my users, ok)
<BUGabundo> but my emails are @bugabundo.net
<BUGabundo> I could very well do that from a regular gmail account :\
<facundobatista> BUGabundo, in that case is valuable, because you're reaching people with @bugabungo.net...
<dobey> you can do that already...
<facundobatista> BUGabundo, having your name in the public links could be nice... will we have public links in U1? dunno
<BUGabundo> facundobatista: nor do I
<BUGabundo> dobey: I can ?
<dobey> BUGabundo: we don't own the bugabundu.net domain
<BUGabundo> dobey: CNAME ?
<BUGabundo> subdomains NameServer pointers?
<BUGabundo> A-Records?
<BUGabundo> its all DNS !
<dobey> we can't sets up a subdomain for a domain we don't control
<BUGabundo> sure you can
<BUGabundo> I do it all the time!
<BUGabundo> you can NServ the subdomain to another place
<dobey> it requires a level of cooperation with the registrar of the domain, that i don't think any of us want to deal with
<BUGabundo> dobey: err and that's ME ?
<BUGabundo> and in any case, if the (power) user wants to point a sub/domain, he should have control of his DNS Zone
<BUGabundo> dobey: as I said
<BUGabundo> never mind it now!
<dobey> BUGabundo: you own the dns server for bugabundo.net?
<dobey> BUGabundo: and while that may be you in THIS case, it's not so for all the other cases
<toros> hmmm... what happened with ubuntu one?
<dobey> BUGabundo: and one person probably isn't enough to develop a new service
<toros> it keeps rotating, and won't stop
<dobey> toros: give it time
<BUGabundo> dobey: I OWN the DNZ Zone
<BUGabundo> an so do many users who have a DNS control Panel
<dobey> BUGabundo: you don't own MY domain. or all the other users who might want such a service
<BUGabundo> err
<dobey> and because a web host provides features, doesn't mean users know how to use them
<BUGabundo> either I'm tired or you are being sarcastic!
<BUGabundo> :)
<dobey> BUGabundo: YOU are not our ONLY user :)
 * BUGabundo /sarcasm
<dobey> eh?
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> im tired
<dobey> ok
<BUGabundo> and you are joking with what I say
<dobey> no, i am not
<BUGabundo> oh no?
<BUGabundo> cause it sounds like it to me! if you are not, please accept my appoligies
<BUGabundo> I get a lot of that on some IRC  #s
<BUGabundo> and I don't usually get sarcasm all that well
<dobey> i am trying to understand how this would be useful for people who are not you
<jcastro> BUGabundo: you're not explaining yourself very well. I've read what you've said 5 times and I am lost.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me try to make this a bit clear
<BUGabundo> *eventually* U1 will provide more web services for colaboration
<jcastro> BUGabundo: you know what works well for this?
<jcastro> a spec!
<toros> Hmmm, I there is a server side issue again with ubuntu one
<BUGabundo> it will very soon, I hope, Public links for download as DB does
<toros> *I think...
<__lucio__> toros: yes. someone tripped on the plug. or something like that. we will have it up in a second.
<Chipaca> toros: yes
<BUGabundo> I really don't like to use server43.dropbox.com/user/p3423432/file.txt
<toros> ohh, thanks for the info
<BUGabundo> would love to have that be files.mydomain.com/file.txt
<BUGabundo> __lucio__: LOL
<BUGabundo> cleaning lady !?!?
<__lucio__> Chipaca: i dont know, was it the cleaning lady? ;)
<BUGabundo> that's why Cloud is soooooo dangerous!!
<toros> a cleaning lady in the cloud? :)
<Chipaca> somebody flew an airbus into our cloud
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> nah, a planned server upgrade / rollout hiccuped
<toros> :)
<toros> or maybe an angel?
<toros> hmmm... what happens if I reject the share using the u1sdtool?
<__lucio__> angel? i dont know what religion you profess, toros, but i dont like your angels :P
<toros> __lucio__: :D
<statik> box.net just announced a feature very similar to what BUGabundo was asking for: http://www.box.net/help/239
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo> statik: not exaclty
<BUGabundo> that's still under the main domain of box.net
<statik> oh right
<toros> statik: I just reported this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/386015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386015 in ubuntuone-client "Cancelling a share if I am the recipient doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<toros> and now I am thinking about to try rejecting the share using the u1sdtool
<toros> what do you think is it a good idea?
<toros> or I shouldn't touch it? :)
<joshuahoover> toros: to try to address the issue, sure...we'll still need to see what is going on with the bug
<Trentor> Does anyone know anything like this (Link: http://www.pegtop.net/start/) for linux?
<toros> joshuahoover: so I should give it a try?
<joshuahoover> toros: go for it :)
<toros> joshuahoover: Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.twisted.python.failure.Failure: Failure: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'canonical.ubuntuone.storage.protocol.request.StorageRequestError'>: DOES_NOT_EXIST
<toros> but now it is false: id=7966958d-0a13-4dbe-b033-5641cc2c8d5f name=Puck's Files accepted=False access_level=View from=openiduser21
<toros> let's try what happens if a file is uploaded...
<__lucio__> toros: add a new bug with that please
<joshuahoover> lucio: a new one or add to the existing one?
<__lucio__> toros: put the all the output from lsit shares before and after please
<__lucio__> joshuahoover: a new one. the first one i think is web related
<joshuahoover> __lucio__: might be...although toros was trying to fix the issue manually using u1sdtool
<joshuahoover> __lucio__: a workaround, so he stopped getting all of PucKid's new files :)
<__lucio__> joshuahoover: one bug for the normal behaviour not working (the web), one bug for the fix not working (u1sdtool)
<__lucio__> toros: is that reasonable?
<joshuahoover> __lucio__: ok, sounds reasonable to me...just didn't want to pile on bugs if they were tightly related
<toros> it still downloads the new files
<toros> so no change
<__lucio__> ahh, i dont think we have u1sdtool support for "delete share" yet
<__lucio__> and i think that that is what you need
<joshuahoover> __lucio__: do you know what --reject-share does?
<__lucio__> joshuahoover: im a bit guessing. its supposed to be used before the share is accepted.
<toros> hmmm... is it possible to cancel a subscription, and then recreate it?
<toros> with the same launchpad id
<joshuahoover> toros: i defer to __lucio__ or someone else...i don't know
<__lucio__> toros: can you try the reject share again?
<toros> __lucio__: using the u1sdtool?
<__lucio__> yes please
<toros> the same
<toros> so it still downloads the new files
<__lucio__> toros: then i dont know. i will make sure that someone fixes the web part, and when verterok comes back, ill make sure he takes a look at u1sdtool
<toros> __lucio__: thank you
<__lucio__> para servirle
<toros> now I have access to both sides of the share
<toros> so if you need further info, testing, etc. I am here :)
<joshuahoover> toros: thank you for your help!
<Trentor> What is a good place to find linux portable apps, and also does anyone know a linux compatible custom menu application?
<Trentor> wrong channel
<Trentor> soz
<dobey> portable apps?
<dobey> oh
<jonathon> hello anyone who's awake :)
<jonathon> how long should i have to wait for a beta invite?
<jonathon> i've been signed up for a month or so...
<statik> jonathon: hard to say, but we just sent out 500 more a few minutes ago
<jonathon> okies
 * jonathon goes back to sitting corner waiting patiently
<jonathon> :)
<jonathon> oh, question
<jonathon> is there a client for karmic?
<BUGabundo> !question | jonathon
<ubottu> jonathon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGabundo> jonathon: the client is the same
<BUGabundo> it runs exaclty the same
<jonathon> right, thanks
<dobey> at the moment anyway
<dobey> we need to get a ubuntuone-ppa package built for karmic, but the ppa itself has packages built for karmic
<jblount> <totally off topic> Gasoline Heart (a band from Florida where some of us live) is giving away a retrospective album. Good for people that like Bruce Springstein or failed punk bands http://www.pastemagazine.com/action/register_and_download/gasoline_heart </offtopic>
 * BUGabundo is saying that for 1 month!!!!
<statik> dobey: i don't think it's worth the hassle to make an ubuntuone-ppa package for karmic, people running karmic will be able to install ubuntuone-client from the official ubuntu repos soon enough
<BUGabundo> statik: until FF
<BUGabundo> then users will loose new funcionallity
<BUGabundo> that's the prob with release and very new software that changes a lot. like gwibber
<dobey> statik: yeah
<dobey> BUGabundo: we don't have the "nightlies" ppa set up from a package yet anyway
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> please give it to me
<BUGabundo> I love dailies/nightlies
<statik> BUGabundo: just s/beta/nightlies/ in your sources I think
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> I no longer need deb https://sneakpeek:delighted@private-ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/beta/ubuntu jaunty main
<BUGabundo>  
<BUGabundo> do I ?
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/beta/ubuntu jaunty main
<dobey> no
<statik> they are listed here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/ . nightlies are built at least once a day usually and might not work. the stuff in beta we've at least run a set of regression tests on
<BUGabundo> so just replace here?
<dobey> if you want, yes
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> lest check for update
<BUGabundo> does U1 require restart after?
<dobey> probably yes
<BUGabundo> one more U1 invite sent
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> hey aarrieta ehehe
<aarrieta> hi
<aarrieta> im on process to sign up and try
<statik> kenvandine: do you like znc better than bip?
<kenvandine> never tried bip
<kenvandine> znc worked so well :)
<kenvandine> now that i wasted my last hour and a half dealing with laptop failure.... time to go :/
<kenvandine> bbl
<statik> laters
#ubuntuone 2009-06-12
<jcastro> hey dobey, check out the latest comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/385313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385313 in ubuntuone-client "[karmic] syncdaemon can't find python-configglue" [Critical,Triaged]
<rmcbride> jcastro: I'm actually working that bug. That's exactly what I needed to know. Was actually going to ping james_w for advice on that today but didn't get to that point. Thanks for pointing it out!
<jcastro> I'm glad we found it
<jcastro> I was going insane over here!
<rmcbride> me too. Everything looked fine to me (and its the same config that has worked in jaunty) I had no clue
<james_w> hey rmcbride
<rmcbride> Hi james_w thanks for the tip! I was really puzzled there
<james_w> np
<rmcbride> aha! it's NOT the same config. we're getting python-configglue set to go to REVU and at one point the debian directory was removed from our source build branch. I missed that field when I was rebuilding those files
<rmcbride> fixed, pushed, and new python-configglue package for Karmic is being chewed on by the PPA as we speak.
<jcastro> hero!
<rmcbride> The hero is the man who gave me the fix. I do copy-paste like a pro though
 * rmcbride goes to re-learn parsing build logs
<rmcbride> actually it's going to the nightlies PPA first, I'll upload it to the Beta PPA now
<rmcbride> forgot that my script was set up that way :.
<rmcbride> :/ even
<rmcbride> jcastro: seems to be some severe PPA builder lag tonight. I haven't gotten accept or reject emails on the new package yet. I do not have an ETA. I'm calling EOD at this point. I'll pick it up in the AM.
<deserted> question: is there any issue with installing the client on other distros?
<deserted> not meaning from a technical perspective by the way
<pjssilva> Is it possible to add a computer again to the account after deleting it?
<pjssilva> Can I add back a computer to ubuntuone (after deleting in the web interface)?
<tcole> yes
<tcole> there are a couple ways to do it
<tcole> the simplest is probably to run u1sync --authorize
<tcole> from the machine in question
<tcole> after that you'll probably need to disconnect and connect to the service again
<dobey> you'll need to quit the applet, and run it again from the main menus actually
<tcole> ah
<dobey> because of the --signup thing
<jdo_> ok who'se dumping loads of files on our servers!
<jdo_> hehe
<deserted> so is there any issue ToS wise running ubuntuone off ubuntu?
<__lucio__> deserted: i dont think so. i know we encourage people to do clients for other OSes, so im pretty sure other distros are also ok
<deserted> cool
 * deserted starts on his ebuild
<__lucio__> and it wouldnt be too nice of us, would it?
<deserted> hehe wouldn't really be in keeping with FOSS spirit
<deserted> but like to double check, being server side is currently closed :)
<__lucio__> no comments ;)
<deserted> hehe all good
<deserted> current client is python only isn't it?
<__lucio__> yes
<toros> hi
<teknico> toros: hi
<BUGabundo> bons dias
<teknico> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey teknico
<facundobatista> Hi all
<BUGabundo> ola facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hola BUGabundo
<statik> hello world
<Peace-> this software can be installed on kubuntu?
<Peace-> or i need of nautilus?
<Peace-> because i get problems installing it
<BUGabundo> o
<BUGabundo> No
<BUGabundo> humm now I've got ubuntulog ??
<dobey> it's installable. and yes, it currently requires several pieces of gnome to be installed
<Peace-> well i get
<Peace-> gksu
<dobey> but it will run
<Peace-> gnome-app-install
<Peace-> and a lots of stuff
<Peace-> well i will never use then
<dobey> but we are working on splitting the packages
<Peace-> when you ll do i will use , for now ... megupload :)
<Peace-> megaupload
<teknico> Peace-: I use the client on KDE
<teknico> Peace-: it does require nautilus, and a number of gnomelibs
 * CardinalFang sighs and grumbles at Python.
<dobey> heh
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<aquarius> me
<dobey> me
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<statik> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<statik> urbanape, CardinalFang?
<statik> i guess aquarius is first
<dobey> urbanape is on his way still. was held up
<aquarius> DONE: specced out how OAuth should work in CouchDB with Jan from Couch and SteveA; worked out list of things that we need to package for karmic (posted to ubunet-discuss); investigated telepathy tubes for doing CouchDB LAN replication; had brilliant proxy OAuth plan that turned out to be rubbish
<aquarius> TODO: still looking at CouchDB LAN replication and thinking about whether to use telepathy or open the CouchDB port on the external network interface; going to the contacts sprint on Monday morning
<aquarius> BLOCKED: nothing
<CardinalFang> ooooh, me me me!
<rmcbride> Oh this is daily?
<rmcbride> me
<aquarius> dobey: you're up
<Peace-> teknico: well if i have to install nautilus omg , i get a lots of gnome stuff to run it , no well i want a clean system
<dobey> DONE: More nautilus extension C port (almost finished), nano-sprint
<dobey> TODO: Finish up nautilus extension C port, more nano-sprinting
<dobey> BLKD: central-services needs license/(C) assignment approval.
<dobey> vds: all you
<vds> DONE: clean_phone_number branch proposed, hash_secrets branch started and nearly done
<vds> TODO:finish up mentioned branch, on-call review, getting ready to leave for London
<vds> BLOCKED: clean_phone_number need review, need to talk with statik about some more db changes
<vds> yuor turn  rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> done: improved couchdb-glib API to fit e-d-s-couchdb needs, and implemented read operations in e-d-s-couchdb
<Peace-> teknico: kde ? mm kde 4.2?
<Peace-> i have kde 4.3
<rodrigo_> todo: look at submitting new packages (couchdb-glib, e-d-scouchdb) for inclusion in karmic, and write operations in e-d-s couchdb contacts backend
<rodrigo_> blocked: none
<teknico> Peace-: yes, 4.2.2
<statik> i think i'm after rodrigo
<statik> DONE: mini-sprint, review python-configglue packaging with rick, rollout stuff w/ phil, screen sharing discussions with webmonkey
<statik> TODO: Catch up on CouchDB stuff, talk with lots of people about KDE, fix the problems with my testtools package that is in REVU, coordinate with esteve about packaging of txAMQP, figure out what other packages are needed for karmic.
<statik> BLOCKED: None
<rodrigo_> statik: your tutn, yeag
<statik> jblount: you're up
<Peace-> teknico: that could be the issue , but i remember i got the same messange on kde 4.2.2
<jblount> DONE: Decided to return all of the stable of laptops I've required in the past few weeks, got file-usage-info started, lots of weird hardware issues diagnosed and kind-of-fixed
<jblount> TODO: Code review, Convince Dell & Lenovo not to charge me anything for borrowing their laptops, get help with file-usage-info branch from jdo
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nada
<jblount> teknico: Tag!
<teknico> DONE: face val... erm, Face Duty :-)
<teknico> TODO: more Face Duty
<teknico> BLOCKED: on Face Duty ;-)
<teknico> CardinalFang: up to you
<CardinalFang> done: got monitoring catching messages.
<CardinalFang> todo: graphing daemon set up.  allocating DBs automatically.
<CardinalFang> blocked:  python "subprocess" leaks file descriptors.
<CardinalFang> rmcbride: j0!
<rmcbride> DONE: Mini Sprint, fixed karmic package for python-configglue
<rmcbride> TODO: finish REVU packaging of python-configglue, finish Thursday client rollout
<rmcbride> BLOCKED: Nope
<rmcbride> I think that's all of the "me"s
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: ?
<zbir> hey, I'll do standup as zbir
<pfibiger> DONE: Figuring out our EC2 Deployment tools and modifying them to change the # of file descriptors on the API server. Rollout of rev 1432 to all servers
<pfibiger> TODO: Modifying ec2deploy to check for success before assigning static IPs, unpack s3 data to new location, modify pack2s3 to eliminate packing of .bzr directories to reduce size of our deploy tgz
<pfibiger> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: I can help with that bzr bit.
<CardinalFang> zbir: You're up.
<zbir> DONE: Wrote up initial thoughts on firefox bookmarks syncing
<zbir> TODO: More writing, get with jblount on /files/ UI
<zbir> BLOCKED: Nothing
<zbir> not sure who's next, but you're up
<statik> ooh, zbir is just in time
<statik> zbir: we're just about to wrap up, got anything for us?
<zbir> ^^
<statik> wow, that was bad timing for my IRC/network to flip out
<statik> i got it all from the backlog though
<statik> thanks everyone!
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<statik> vds: how can I help with the db patches?
<aquarius> FINISH HIM
<aquarius> zbir: ooh, where did you write up those bookmarks thoughts?
<rodrigo_> zbir: what are you thinking about the bookmarks thing?
<statik> CardinalFang: we have some python committers on the team if you need any help with the file descriptor leaks
<aquarius> zbir: I have some thoughts on that
<CardinalFang> statik: rgr.
<zbir> I'd love to talk it through with some more people. At this point, it was really just a feasibility exploration.
<zbir> And I've had a bunch more thoughts since scribbling some notes yesterday
<CardinalFang> statik: Did we miss urbanape?
<urbanape> urbanape == zbir
<dobey> CardinalFang: zbir == urbanape
<rmcbride> For anyone that was having issues starting the client under Karmic, corrected python-configglue packages are now on the PPAs
<urbanape> heh
<CardinalFang> So very confusing.
<dobey> rmcbride: did you re-upload them to REVU also?
<rmcbride> dobey: nope. I still have to do more fixing there
<zbir> sorry. For some reason, my Colloquy was connecting to freenode, but Xchat wasn't. So I posted as my alter ego.
<rmcbride> dobey: this was a missing field in control that was keeping the packages that were previously uploaded for karmic from being correct.
<urbanape> there, no more confusion
<Peace-> ok this is the  stuff with kde 4.3 beta2
<Peace-> http://pastebin.ca/1457767
<dobey> rmcbride: yeah. i just presumed they might have the same issue :)
<Peace-> with 80 mb of stuff to install it
<Peace-> well leaving
<rmcbride> dobey: nope. I need to refine my workflow for the REVU thing a bit. I have most of it from working with statik yesterday, but I need to walk through it again, as something was still mssing at the end of the day.
<dobey> cool
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. just got my invitation, doing my first steps. i put a file into the "my files" folder, and could the promptly see it on the webfrontend. then i uploaded a file via the webfrontend, but there's no sign of that file being synced to my disk. it's been about half an hour that i uploaded that file.
<statik> diverse_izzue: right now the messages from the web UI servers to notify the fs-1 servers that an event has happened and they should sync a new file to your local system are not flowing.
<teknico> diverse_izzue: the upload completed successfully, right?
<diverse_izzue> statik: thx
<diverse_izzue> teknico: yes, i can see it in the web ui
<diverse_izzue> statik: but the idea would be that it's more or less instantaneous, right?
<statik> diverse_izzue: to check whether that is the problem, you can try disconnect/connect, and the file should sync down
<diverse_izzue> statik: will do
<statik> diverse_izzue: yes,  it should work very quickly. I think we should have the message queue system up and running next week
<statik> so that different parts of the system can react much more quickly to events
<diverse_izzue> statik: a dis-/reconnect indeed did it
<statik> great
<diverse_izzue> also, can somebody tell me if there are plans to extend this system/platform to other distros and maybe even other OSs?
<diverse_izzue> as popular as ubuntu is, and island solution doesn't get us very far
<statik> diverse_izzue: we're focusing on (k)ubuntu right now, but trying to be careful to make sure most of the code can be ported
<dobey> the client will run on any distro where the dependencies are available
<statik> diverse_izzue: to make the ubuntuone-client work on non-linux platforms the main thing to port would be the token storing code and the file change notification code
<dobey> and we encourage people to make packages for other distros (we're working on making that easier to do as well)
<diverse_izzue> good to hear! gotta go back to the lab :-) thanks so far!
<toros> hi
<toros> just a question: is it possible to cancel a subscription, and then recreate it again with the same openid?
<toros> and if I do this, then the newly created account will be "clean", like a fresh, new account?
<teknico> toros: mmm, let me check
<toros> teknico: thanks for checking :)
<dobey> toros: i think if you cancel and then subscribe again, you will still have your data
<toros> and the shares to, right?
<toros> that's not good for me... :(
<jblount> toros: What dobey said, I've done this a few times in our testing, and the account stays the same. (not sure about shares)
<toros> I still have a stucked in shared folder, that I can't remove :/
<toros> now I have access (temporary) to both sides of the share
<toros> but I have still no idea, how could I remove it...
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 41, Protocol Revno is 38
<statik> __lucio__: we really need a fix for toros to be able to delete that share somehow
 * BUGabundo hands sudo rm to statik
<__lucio__> statik: a fix to delete his share or full sharing deleting support?
<toros> statik: thanks, I would really appreciate it
<statik> __lucio__: of course we need the whole thing, but I think toros would be happy to get a workaround today and the full solution can wait for when verterok comes back from vacation or whenever you had it scheduled
<__lucio__> statik: ok, lets see what can be done.
<statik> toros: the funny thing is that we've specifically made it so we can't see your shares in the admin UI, so that your privacy is preserved
<toros> thank you guys!
<toros> if I give you the share ID - does it help?
<statik> toros: not sure, lets see what ideas __lucio__ has in a few minutes
<toros> okay
<igorto> about kde there is work in a Qt based couchdb lib?
<teknico> igorto: you mean a Qt-based frontend to access couchdb? not that I know of
<teknico> igorto: you can use a web browser to access couchbd, so maybe there's not much incentive to write one :-)
<igorto> teknico: no .. i am saying a Qt based api to talk to couchdb
<statik> igorto: we've been talking about integrating couchdb into akonadi but haven't gotten as far as figuring out that we need that library. sounds like a good idea though!
<statik> igorto: would that be much more handy than a DBUS interface to couchdb?
<statik> igorto: to answer your question from privmsg earlier, rodrigo_ is working on an e-d-s backend that talks to couchdb
<__lucio__> toros: do you have access to the account that created the share?
<igorto> statik: dbus is not a good idea .. because it has a data limit(something like 4K) and some akonadi data is bigger than that
<rodrigo_> igorto: kde already uses glib (for a11y and gstreamer), so would a C++ API on top of couchdb-glib be ok?
<rodrigo_> igorto: I'm adding stuff to couchdb-glib to deal with the internal record format we use in U1, so it would be a pity to have to reimplement  all that
<igorto> rodrigo_: hmm .. in fact i dont know ... because akonadi has 2 sides ... the server and the libs ... the servers is Qt only .. have more a dependency i dont know if it would be good
<toros> __lucio__: yes, I have
<rodrigo_> qt uses glib AFAIK for a11y
<rodrigo_> so, anything linking to qt already depends on glib
<rodrigo_> or am I wrong?
<rodrigo_> igorto: if akonadi uses couchdb-glib, they'll just need to get/put the date, without having to convert and deal with the internal format
<igorto> yep
<dobey> rodrigo_: if it doesn't yet, i guess it will, as qt is using (or plans to use) atk, right?
<rodrigo_> dobey: it is already using it afaik
 * rodrigo_ looks at package deps
<dobey> right
<__lucio__> toros: ok then, ill try to make a script that will connect to the server and delete the share. but it has to be called by the user the offered the share. is this good enough? (whe have share delete support in the protocol, but its not on the tool yet)
<toros> __lucio__: thank you, that's perfect
<statik> __lucio__: you are the hero of the day!
<thisfred> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K556aqrcfcQ
 * jblount scowls at Pandora for thinking that blink-182 was a good followup to Andrew WK
<jdobrien> why don't we mod the web UI so it won't get a gazillion records?
<jdobrien> that's a very simple fix
<jdobrien> the web will never be able to handle everything
<jblount> thisfred: Sadface for US people (some copyright msg on that video)
<thisfred> ow
<thisfred> bah
<rodrigo_> dobey, igorto: http://pastebin.ca/1457839
<jdobrien> or we could use paging...get the first page now and later add bits to go page-to-oage
<__lucio__> statik: not yet
<thisfred> well it was a guy playing 'popcorn' on a piece of dental floss. Reading about it is probably as good as watching it. It was well done though.
<igorto> statik, rodrigo_ so i was talking with some guys .. we could make a couchdb integration ... but not in akonadiserver ... it would be an akonadi resource
<rodrigo_> igorto: right
<igorto> so .. have couchglib will not be a problem
<jdobrien> thisfred: isn't that a beatles song?....popcorn playing on some dental flosssss...
<jdobrien> thisfred: oh wait...that's blackbird
<thisfred> jdobrien: I think that line got edited out by mcCartney
<thisfred> the square
<jdobrien> what a jerk...he has no sense of adventure
<thisfred> never allowing Ringo a break
<dobey> i don't think they would last too long playing brix on Natal
<statik> dobey: can't remember if we already talking about this...kenvandine was asking for a tarball of release of ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol before next wednesday, will you be able to do that?
<teknico> thisfred: he was right, you know
<teknico> thisfred: guys with a sense of adventure get killed by other guys vaguely resembling lifelesse ;-)
<jblount> pfibiger: If you hear me talking about buying any sort of laptop in the next 12 months, slap me and grab my wallet.
<dobey> statik: yeah. almost got the nautilus C port done. just a few more things and I'll have a branch for that, and then another to switch to using the autotools bits by default and to fix up the packaging
<statik> dobey: ROCK
<igorto> rodrigo_: well the first thing could be to do a kioslave that could be integrated in dolphin and the second one an akonadi resource
<thisfred> teknico: heh
<rodrigo_> igorto: yes, that's exactly what we're doing for gnome, the e-d-s (akonadi) stuff first
<dobey> kioslave? for couch?
<toros> sorry, guys, I have to go home - I'll be back in about 30 minutes. Or if __lucio__ writes the script, he can send it to tormail at gmail.com. Thank you for your help!
<toros> bye
<BUGabundo> statik: ping
<BUGabundo> heck yeah
<statik> BUGabundo: hello
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gwibber  | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/194446/
<BUGabundo> statik: clear now ?
<BUGabundo> I'm hopping segphault pushs this weekend a new GUI
<BUGabundo> it will look greatr
<statik> 0.9.2~bzr263
<BUGabundo> I'm on bzr 341
<BUGabundo> aka trunk
<jblount> BUGabundo: There's a ui newer than the mako-template stuff? I'm running trunk gwibber as well.
<BUGabundo> jblount: segpault hasn't pushed it yet
<BUGabundo> jblount: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/325046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325046 in gwibber "[wishlist] No quick way to switch sending to different accounts" [Wishlist,In progress]
<jblount> BUGabundo: Nice !
<SteveA> igorto: hi
<BUGabundo> take a look at the video
<igorto> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> igorto: I was just reading your conversation with rodrigo about akonadi resources and such
<SteveA> I had a great conversation with sebastian kuegler about making an akonadi resource for address book contacts that would use couchdb as a data source
<SteveA> so, I've been talking with sebastian and till adam from kdab about that
<igorto> right
<SteveA> it seems to me like a very elegant way to get akonadi talking to couchdb for specific types of object
<SteveA> we're trying to pull together a demonstration of this, with some prototype code, to show anyone who is interested at Akademy
<igorto> yep ... talking with Volker Krause , he has the same idea
<SteveA> and, if the prototype works well, I'd like to look at doing this kind of thing more widely
<SteveA> oh? cool
<SteveA> with couch db too?
<igorto> yep .. an akonadi resource talking with couchdb
<SteveA> way cool
<SteveA> I'd love to get an email thread or irc session or something between everyone who is interested in this
<igorto> in fact i was talking with rodrigo_ about that :>
<rodrigo_> igorto: will stephenson still works in akonadi, right?
<SteveA> igorto: do you know if you or volker will be at akademy?
<igorto> rodrigo_: he does not have time =/ he are working in network manager now
<SteveA> that's a pity... rodrigo and I will be there, so it would have been good to meet up
<igorto> SteveA: volker will be at akademy .. he will be talking about akonadi automated testing
<SteveA> oh, great
<rodrigo_> SteveA: yeah, there are a couple of akonadi talks at gran canaria
<SteveA> nice
<SteveA> igorto: has volker blogged about this, or put any code out there?  I'd like to contact him to collaborate on this, if he's willing.
<igorto> SteveA: about what?akonadi tests?(few people in kdepim has blog hehehe)
<SteveA> igorto: no... about making an akonadi resource that talks to couchdb
<igorto> SteveA: no ... i am an akoandi developer too .. normally i contact him directly .. right now he is very busy with kolab groupware resource
<SteveA> ok
<igorto> we have the #akonadi channel .. normally everybody is there (all core team)
<igorto> you can ask directly
<dobey> facundobatista: btw, there is a bug filed about the emblem-on-a-folder thing, and already assigned tome :)
<SteveA> igorto: thanks!
<facundobatista> dobey, ok
<toros> re
<artir> segp
<rodrigo_> igorto: so, as I was saying in private message, akonadi just needs to talk to the local couchdb, all syncing will be done automatically
<__lucio__> toros: ive been blocked by something else, but i will have your script ready today. thanks for your (forced?) patience
<igorto> right .. so all changes in ubuntu one storage would be notified for the local storage?
<rodrigo_> igorto: right
<toros> __lucio__: thank you :)
<igorto> cool
<Savago> rodrigo_, may I ask you 1 question? Is this a hard requirement to have a local couchdb server?
<Savago> Or would it be possible to talk directly with the remote couchdb server?
<Savago> (something like the akonadi google calendar/contacts resources).
<rodrigo_> Savago: it is possible to talk to the remote couchdb server, but then you miss automatic replication
<rodrigo_> Savago: but yes, it's possible
<rodrigo_> Savago: my API is right now only sync, but I've written it in a way that I'll add async methods easily pretty soon
<rodrigo_> Savago: so, you could use the async interface to talk to the remote server
<Savago> Nice.
<rodrigo_> Savago: but why do you want to not contact the local couchdb?
<Savago> rodrigo_, akonadi already creates a local cache of your data. And I'm somewhat worried about the memory footprint of having YADS (Yet Another Data Server) on the computer.
 * Savago quite newbie about ubuntuone + CouchDB.
<Savago> Is the local server being present/running no matter what?
<rodrigo_> Savago: can't you just not use a cache for the local couchdb resource?
<rodrigo_> Savago: it will if setup to :)
<rodrigo_> Savago: if it's not running, then only option is to contact remote server
<igorto> rodrigo_: right now  there is a way to sync my local couchdb with ubuntu storage?
<rodrigo_> not complete yet, we need to start couchdb locally, but will soon
<Savago> rodrigo_, how interesting would be to have an akonadi resource for ubuntuone? And what would be the schedule?
<rodrigo_> Savago: well, it would allow KDE users to replicate their data, and share it with e-d-s and web users of u1
<Savago> rodrigo_, do you have any pointers to documentation about how ubuntuone works? And how is the protocol structured?
<Savago> I think it might just make sense to write a Qt based implementation of CouchDB protocol (client side).
<rodrigo_> Savago: well, for this we're using couchdb, so have a look at http://couchdb.apache.org
<Savago> It could be reused by other KDE projects.
<rodrigo_> Savago: I talked with igorto about doing a QT nice API on top of couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> couchdb-glib not only implements the protocol, it also knows about the internal format for contacts, etc
<jblount> dobey: Do we have any documentation or images from the talks you had with the design team about ubuntuone-client desktop stuff?
<rodrigo_> Savago: I think it makes sense to share the internal formats thing
<jblount> dobey: I was just noticing the client spinning up and not knowning (even remotely) what it might be pulling down, a bit un-nerving.
<dobey> jblount: not yet, no. ivanka said she would get me some, but i've been dealing with the nautilus extension port and trying to get all that working and done
<dobey> jblount: and trying to get packages ready to go into karmic
<jblount> dobey: Right on, I'll see about sketching up some stuff and pinging her in hopes that she'll add to it.
<dobey> i just pinged her, but i hope she's left, or about to leave, the office :)
<dobey> brb
<artir> video
<artir> nothing...
<dobey> blink
<__lucio__> toros: i have your script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194543/
<__lucio__> toros: do $ python cmd_client.py
<__lucio__> toros: to start it. then, when given the prompt write: delete_share "shareid"
<__lucio__> toros: remember to use the "'s
<toros> __lucio__: thanks, I give it a try
<__lucio__> toros: let me know if it works.
<toros> __lucio__: ok
<__lucio__> toros: ok it worked? ok you will let me know?
<toros> I will let you know
<__lucio__> ok :)
<toros> one moment :)
<toros> no, it didn't :(
<toros> I had the error message: "Disconnected: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion."
<jdobrien> unclean! unclean!
<toros> by the way, if I ask the shares on the senders side (u1sdtool --list-shared), I don't see there this share
<toros> just on my side (u1sdtool --list-shares on my account)
<toros> or... wait a moment please...
<toros> no, still the same
<toros> no change :(
<__lucio__> toros: try reconnecting again and doing it again please. also, can i see the list shares from both ends?
<toros> this is the recipient side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194550/
<toros> this is the sender side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194551/
<toros> as you see, this particular share can be seen only on the recipient side
<__lucio__> toros: try using cmd client and doing the shares command, see if its listed (recipient side)
<toros> no, I don't see it there
<__lucio__> toros: and you still get updates?
<toros> yes
<toros> and I still see it with the command u1sdtool --list-shares on the recipient side
<__lucio__> toros: i assume you have disconnected and reconnected lately, right?
<toros> yepp, on both sides
<__lucio__> toros: can i see your latests syncdaemon logs?
<toros> yes, where do I find it?
<__lucio__> .cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log
<toros> this is the sender side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194558
<toros> and this is the recipient side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194560/
<toros> any idea? :(
<__lucio__> toros: yes, bug + bug + bug
<toros> yes... and, by the way, an ugly one :)
<__lucio__> toros: the only way i can think of fixing this fast is stopping syncdaemon. removing ~/Ubuntu One/ and .cache/ubuntuone
<__lucio__> toros: and then restarting syncdaemon
<toros> on the recipient side?
<__lucio__> that means you will download whatever is on the web. and only the correct shares.
<toros> or on both sides?
<__lucio__> yes, on the recipient side
<toros> okay, I give it a try
<__lucio__> sorry that this is the best i could come up with
<toros> __lucio__: no problem.
<toros> I have only some megabytes data in the ubuntu one folder :)
<toros> it's syncing...
 * __lucio__ is holding his breath
<toros> me too :)
 * __lucio__ dies of asphyxia
<toros> hmmm... ubuntu one is very slow now...
<toros> it's scanning...
<toros> hmmm
<toros> does the server work now?
<__lucio__> toros: ermmm
<__lucio__> toros: you have no idea the day that we have been having
<toros> __lucio__: that's true :)
<toros> and it seems, there is now a server side issue also
<toros> because all the clients loop infinite
<toros> I sit here with two real machines+a virtual machine, and 3 looping Ubuntu One icons - and I feel dizzy...
<__lucio__> toros: try to reconnect. weve done some magic.
<toros> __lucio__: It looks promising...
<toros> very promising...
<toros> Hurray! \o/
<toros> I think it's everything perfect now
<toros> thank you __lucio__ for your help!
<__lucio__> toros: glad to be of service :)
<toros> I never thought a simple "No shares" sentence can make someone soo happy :D
<BUGabundo> toros: OLOLOL
<BUGabundo> statik: so having me sending invites like crazy is messing you guys estimate load ?
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: not likely
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> lolol
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: we have been sending out 500 invites a day and you know what users do when they first start ubuntu one
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: if their like me...they drop their MP3 collection in it to see what happens
<jdobrien> hehe
<jdobrien> we passed the 2000 user mark today
<BUGabundo> I did not do that
<BUGabundo> jblount: 1/4 is my invites LOL
<jblount> BUGabundo: :)
<BUGabundo> ola n0k11
<n0k11> ola BUGabundo
#ubuntuone 2009-06-13
<BUGabundo> bem bou nanar. ate amanha
<pablo> hello
<pablo> I got a question
<pablo> Yesterday I received an invitation but there is a red sign on the site that says that I am on the waiting list
<e-jat> ubuntuone available for karmic ?
<e-jat> i mean Ubuntuone PPA source for karmic?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
 * BUGabundo waves guud bye
#ubuntuone 2009-06-14
<BUGabundo> boa tardes
<BUGabundo> a bit OT but if anyone needs it: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<dobey> man, 2d video is still slow even with working poulsbo drivers on jaunty :-/
<dobey> but 300dpi is nice. i can almost actually read serif fonts on web sites at that resolution
<BUGabundo> dobey: LOLOL
<dobey> the u820 is a bit hard to type on though. it's fine as long as i don't have to type any puncuation or numbers, as they're a bit off from normal
<dobey> it could be the compositing in metacity making it slower though
<dobey> 720p video is fail though :(d
<dobey> poulsbo fail
#ubuntuone 2010-06-14
<duanedesign> good morning!
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<nhoglund> I bought an album in the music store, and a couple of days later, Rhythmbox still says Queued on every other track, and those files have not appeared in the web interface file list. Any idea on what to do next?
<rye> nhoglund, hi
<rye> jdobrien, ping
<rye> nhoglund, could you please tell when was purchase made?
<somethinginteres> hi all, does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu One might be adding .u1conflict to the end of some file names in my documents folder?
<nhoglund> rye, I think it was Friday last week, or maybe Saturday.
<nhoglund> I've found bug 551755 that appears related, but it is marked as fixed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551755 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "some of my songs still haven't downloaded (affects: 91) (dups: 5) (heat: 401)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551755
<rye> somethinginteres, this may happen when the files were modified on several machines simultaneously
<somethinginteres> rye, I have 2 machines synced and the documents have been edited on both at different times but not at the same time
<rye> somethinginteres, the other possibility is that the changes to the documents were not synced in time so when you started editing documents on the first machine the latest version was assigned to the first one. Then when second machine was started the sync process tried to upload the changes and failed due to conflict
<rye> nhoglund, could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info and paste it privately to me - I will make sure i poke jdobrien when he becomes available and will ask about the status.
<somethinginteres> is there a way I can make sure the version I am working on now is gets synced?
<nhoglund> rye, I'm at work at the moment and don't have my password along with me.
<nhoglund> rye, would you be able to look up what you need from just my e-mail address (nhoglund on gmail), or shall I get back later?
<rye> nhoglund, if that email is used for ubuntu one login / single sign on then yes, this is sufficient
<nhoglund> It is.
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: lit will sync both versions. You will have to open each and decide which to keep. Either throw away the conflict, or the one without the  .conflict
<rye> duanedesign, files that have .u1conflict suffix are not synced to ubuntu one
<somethinginteres> at this stage I want to sync the .conflict - should I then remove the "old" file and just remove the .conflict from the file name?
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, yes. it will save both. Not sync both
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: that is correct
<rye> nhoglund, ok, so to summarize - the tracks appear to be "Queued" since Friday last week / Saturday
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: once you remove .conflict it will sync
<somethinginteres> ok thanks I'll give it a whirl
<nhoglund> rye, yes, and only half of them have appeared under "files" in the web interface
<somethinginteres> that worked fine, is there anything specific I can look out for to make sure this doesn't happen too often? It seems to be happening a fair bit lately
<nhoglund> rye, those that still show as Queued with a spinning wheel haven't shown up there
<nhoglund> I think it was Saturday.
<CardinalFang> Hey hey!
 * duanedesign waves at CardinalFang 
<Bookman> Ubuntuone is choking my internet connection.  Everytime I start up the computer, I have the Limit Bandwidth Usage set to 2048 KB/s.  I reset it to 64 KB/s, but it still chokes my connection and upon restart, it goes back to 2048 KB/s.  How to solve this?
<Bookman> Right now I get around it by terminating the service.....
<Bookman> Actually I cannot even disconnect from the service today!  I had to kill it
<duanedesign> Bookman: are you using Karmic or Lucid?
<Bookman> duanedesign, Lucid
<Bookman> duanedesign, It also happens on my Karmic machine.
<duanedesign> Bookman: might look ast bug 509740
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509740 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximum upload speed does not save consistently in client GUI (affects: 16) (dups: 12) (heat: 75)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509740
<Bookman> duanedesign, Good enough.  I will uninstall on all of my machines until this is fixed.
<Bookman> Thanks!
<duanedesign> Bookman: you can always set the value manually in the conf file
<duanedesign> Bookman: ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Bookman> nah, this should work properly by default.  Not a big deal.
<Bookman> Maybe it will be fixed properly for the next LTS version
<badwolf_blaze> i attempted to purchase an album from ubuntuone, i got all but one song. when i looked at the troubleshoot section it said to contact 7digital.com. now they're telling me to get help with it here. so, what's next?
<dobey> badwolf_blaze: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<badwolf_blaze> version 1.2.1 ubuntu-3
<badwolf_blaze> *oubuntu3
<dobey> have you rebooted or logged out and back in, since that update got installed?
<badwolf_blaze> yes, several times
<dobey> hmm, ok. what does it say on the downloads page in the music store?
<badwolf_blaze> i've checked my online storage though and it doesn't show it there either
<badwolf_blaze> just that there is a problem completing the download
<dobey> alecu: ping. :)
<msknight> Hi. Anyone able to help with an Ubuntu One downloading issue please?
<hewbass> Here's a wierd one: having a fairly 'early' ubuntu one account, my desktop-couch (contacts) is now replicating to the servers... but only in that direction. Updates do not seem to be coming back from the ubuntuone servers to my local desktop-couch...
<msknight> Here's the thing. I bought a 60 track album, "Chilled Acoustic." One track won't download," Feel AM - Lindstrøm & Prins Thomas" The help says that if it won't download, contact 7digital, which I did. They say "We're sorry but this issue would be better addressed by the Ubuntu One team" so here I am.
<badwolf_blaze> msknight, does the track show up in your online storage?
<msknight> Nope.
<badwolf_blaze> yeah, i'm having the exact same issue.
<msknight> Five other tracks wouldn't come down, but they were in the online storage, so I wasn't worried about them. Just this one track that's stuck.
<msknight> Personally, I think it's 7Digital's issue, but they don't seem to want to know.
<badwolf_blaze> yeah, i'm with you on that one
<badwolf_blaze> i'm going to email 7digital back and just tell them that after checking here i was told to contact them
<badwolf_blaze> and then just download the song that i'm missing from limwire, at least that was you know if you get it
<badwolf_blaze> *way
<msknight> I'm already writing an e-mail myself saying, "Hey, I'm the customer here. If there's something that needs working out ... you and Ubuntu One sort it out. I just want my music."
<msknight> YOu know ... if they come back to me with more attitude, I think I'll file a dispute with my credit card company.
<badwolf_blaze> good plan, i'm gonig to follow suit
<badwolf_blaze> good luck msknight! :)
<msknight> Oh, man ... how stupid. These 7Digital people are freaks. They can't even generate an automatic response e-mail properly.  I mean, even after you've stripped out the extra http://www.7digital.comhttp://www.7digital.c ...etc. the URL doesn't work!
<msknight> There's no way to add extra content to your case!
<msknight> Oh man, these 7digital people must be complete amatures ... either that or they are pile it high sell it cheap and don't give a flying about the customers.
<duffydack> msknight, does it not offer any downloads from the site itself?  I thought it had like 3 downloads limit
<duffydack> and the cloud was just a convenient way of downloading your music as many times as you like.
<msknight> UbuntuOne users can't do that, apparently, if you believe their help.
<duffydack> odd... The last purchase I made was for something they didnt have, so Ive never used it yet.
<msknight> When you buy a track, the 7Digital service transfers it directly to your cloud storage. Once there, the second stage is that it is downloaded to your PC.  If the second stage fails, that's OK, 'cause its in the cloud. But if it doesn't do the first stage all you can do is keep clicking on the "retry" link ... and if that doesn't work, it looks like 7Digital don't want to know.
<duffydack> It does seem like the service was launched way before it was ready, which is a shame...
<duffydack> It wont look good on Ubuntu if new users try it out and get this trouble..
<msknight> Ah, everything gets its teething problems.  The real test is how a company response when the s**t hits the fan. So far, 7Digital are putting forward a very pungent odour.
<msknight> "responds"
<duffydack> I know stuff has its problems, but you dont push a service out thats asking for peoples money without first making sure it actually works.
<duffydack> I may make a purchase just to test it for myself..its only a few pennies :)
<kklimonda> duffydack: well, it's marked beta for a reason
<msknight> I did download a couple of smaller albums, only nine or ten tracks. This Classic album is sixty tracks.
<msknight> The smaller albums had no trouble.
<msknight> kklimonda; all the more reason that they should be ready to catch this sort of thing and not play pass the blame parcel.
<kklimonda> msknight: I think you just shouldn't contact 7d at all and instead contact u1 developers directly.
<msknight> OK, let's take a look at the one.ubuntu.com/support page.  First we start with software installation and configuration instructions. Also some tutorials. Then a list of FAQ's and the bug filing process.  A knowledge base and then the user based chat. The opportunity to file a bug if the problem has not previously been reported and then the billing assistance form. Oh, and the links for twitter and their blog.
<msknight> So, if my bug has already been filed, they won't look at my own bug report. This is a technical issue, not a billing issue ... but it is looking like this is going to be my only way of contacting a human being on the U1 team for any kind of support.
<kklimonda> and, for immediate help, there is irc :)
<msknight> Well, I stated my issue forty minutes ago. Not one person from U1 has so far come forward and identified themselves ... let alone offered a solution.
<msknight> As a customer in trouble, I'm really feeling shut out here.
<msknight> My original contact with 7Digital was three or four days ago. Granted, it was over a weekend, but this is a long time to get back to a customer who needs help. And to only offer a blame point to U1 and a malformed, failure of a response URL ... man, this sucks.
<kklimonda> well, that indeed is a problem - most developers live and work in the EU timezone so it's already around midnight for them. I wonder if honk will help
<msknight> What's honk?
<kklimonda> honk is a honk :)
<msknight> OK, I'm game.
<msknight> It can't get much worse !
<msknight> honk
<kklimonda> I think it's a word developers' irc clients are set for
<kklimonda> so they blink or something when you say it
<kklimonda> if it doesn't help then they are all asleep
<msknight> honk, honk, honketty honketty honk, honk!
<kklimonda> meh, once is enough :)
<msknight> ROTFL! Ah, this is cool.
<msknight> It's 10:16pm here in the UK.
<msknight> You know; I forgot how IRC had its own magic.
<statik> hey pfibiger, can you help msknight with the music download problem?
<statik> msknight, our system noticed a handful of failed music downloads earlier today and we're still trying to track them down
<statik> sorry for your trouble
<statik> pfibiger will probably be able to look at the errors in the system log and help sort it all out
<msknight> statik, thanks for coming in and helping. This is a failed download from... um, last Thursday or Friday.
<statik> ah, ok. hopefully we can fix that too
<msknight> Cool! You just might have made my night.
<statik> we're going to get to zero failures one of these days soon! it's down to a very very low error rate right now. not that it makes you feel any better that everyone got their music and you didn't :)
<msknight> Yes, original purchase made last Thursday evening. The download was slow so I went to bed. Next morning, about six tracks had failed.  The "retry" feature brought all but one in to the cloud, where I could get them, but this one track remains stubourn.
<statik> ah, interesting. we'll definitely want to dig in on our side and get the exact error then
<msknight> The help text on the system said to contact 7digital in event of download failures, which I did. It took until about an hour-ish ago to get a pathetic e-mail from them.
<statik> oh wow, thats a terrible lag time
<msknight> That's more than three days for 7digital to tell me, "sorry, not our fault, contant U1"
<statik> yeah you don't need finger pointing you need an mp3
<msknight> :-) Yup!
<msknight> What details do you need ... or can you work it out already?
<statik> i'll pm you
<msknight> I@m on the web interface.
<msknight> Ah - I see it.
<msknight> Wow. That's me on my way to being sorted out then.
<msknight> Thanks statik.
<statik> least i could do :)
<mdl-unit> I have a problem with a song I bought on the Ubuntu One Music Store.  It's been listed as "Queued" for download since Friday night.
<msknight> mdl-unit check your cloud to see if it is up there.
<msknight> There are tracks that transfer to the cloud, but for some reason they hang up on coming down to the PC.
<mdl-unit> It's not there
<mdl-unit> It never even got to the cloud
<mdl-unit> all of the other songs on the album made it
<msknight> In that case, honk and ask for help.
<mdl-unit> honk
<beuno> hi mdl-unit
<mdl-unit> Hullo
<beuno> mdl-unit, we're working on resolving the issues
<mdl-unit> Is there an ETA?
<beuno> we hope to get the remaining ones un-stuck tomorrow
<mdl-unit> And is it something that will just fix itself (i.e. the song will eventually make it to my Ubuntu One account)?
<beuno> yes, it will fix itself
<beuno> we track all these problems on the backend, and start looking into them when they pop up
<mdl-unit> OK, thanks... I'll be back in a few days if it doesn't work out.
<beuno> please do
<beuno> sorry about that
#ubuntuone 2010-06-15
<kklimonda> honk
<kklimonda> I'm getting oopses when trying to access web interface: OOPS-ID-1627appserver133
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<Emry> :P Anyone here know about the Magnatune plugin?  ^^
<kklimonda> what about it?
<Emry> In Rhytmbox, if I tell it to download an album, it just tells me it is done, and that is it. :P  Not a show stopper of course, but could possibly be a bug.  ^^
<Emry> Or user error.
<Emry> :) If you have suggestions, I could try them, and then head towards the gnome forums or whatever to put in a bug report, because I realize that most of the Rhytmbox issues tend to be upstream stuff.  ^^
<duanedesign> anyone running Ubuntu One on Maverick?
<bottiger> How can I find out whats taking up space on my ubuntuone account? It says "You are currently using 910.3 MB of your 2.0 GB" although my account is completly empty
<bottiger> exect for a single contact
<nessita> duanedesign: I am, what do you need?
<nessita> bottiger: you're account is empty where? in the web ui?
<bottiger> nessita: yes
<bottiger> nessita: and on my disk
<bottiger> nessita: and everywhrer else
<nessita> bottiger: could you please take a screenshot of your browser showing the web ui, and paste bin it?
<bottiger> nessita: working on it
<nessita> thanks
<bottiger> nessita: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4000492/ubuntuone.png -this should contain everything
 * nessita looks
<bottiger> and no hidden dot-files (don't know if they would show up on the webUI)
<nessita> bottiger: could you please paste the ouput of "u1sdtool --list-folders" (run that on a terminal please)
<bottiger> returns "No folders"
<nessita> wow
<nessita> bottiger: let me grab some more help ;-)
<nessita> jdobrien: ping
<bottiger> nessita: okay :)
<nessita> bottiger: how many clients do you have? for the same account, I mean
<bottiger> only this one
<jdobrien> nessita, what's up?
<nessita> jdobrien: bottiger says that his account reports You are currently using 910.3 MB of your 2.0 GB and he has no content on his account
 * jdobrien checks
<nessita> jdobrien: he also has no folders as per u1sdtool --list-folders
<nessita> jdobrien: what extra debug can we run?
<jdobrien> nessita, that only shows UDFs
<nessita> jdobrien: yes, I know
<nessita> jdobrien: but we check his Ubuntu One plus his UDFs
<jdobrien> bottiger, if you go in ~/Ubuntu One, what does du -s show?
<bottiger> jdobrien: see my screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4000492/ubuntuone.png
<jdobrien> bottiger, ahh yes, you have an older account.
<nessita> jdobrien: older account? :-)
<jdobrien> bottiger, this is a known issue with some buggy code
<bottiger> jdobrien: an older account?
<jdobrien> bottiger, you've been with us for a while
<bottiger> jdobrien: I've tried. But I have to admit u1 always have feelt a little buggy. Maybe that's why
<jdobrien> bottiger, we know of this issue and need to run a script to correct quota usage
<bottiger> jdobrien: can you do that, please?
<jdobrien> bottiger, unfortunately it's not setup to run on a per user basis. so I can't :(
<jdobrien> bottiger, but it is a known issue and we're working it
<jdobrien> nessita, I think we need to make this bug public so people can see it's a known problem
<bottiger> jdobrien: ahh - okay
<nessita> jdobrien: I agree, shall we talk to joshuahoover?
<jdobrien> bottiger, sorry about the frustration
<nessita> bottiger: sorry :-(
<bottiger> jdobrien: no problem
<bottiger> jdobrien: but while I have you, may I ask. How many developers are working on ubuntu one ?
<jdobrien> bottiger, well the entire Ubuntu One team is 25 people, but there are many parts to it
<jdobrien> bottiger, file sync is just 4
<bottiger> jdobrien: wow - that was a lot
<bottiger> jdobrien: honestly I was expecting 4 or 5 in total
<jdobrien> bottiger, with music store, phone sync, and various other couchdb sync things going on, it's a big project
<jdobrien> bottiger, the 25 includes project manager and other non development staff
<jdobrien> oops...it's 28 in total
<bottiger> I guess. Anyway, I think I got what I came for, thank you for your time. But as a final note, if I could put one thing on my wishlist for the ubuntu one project it would be a better blog. I don't know you company policies, but as a user its really nice to know what's going on and get excited over. If you need inpiration look at the Amarok team. They are doing a really good job of blogging about upcomming features and beta releases
<bottiger> just me 2 cents
<bottiger> anyway - thank you for your help
<jdobrien> bottiger, great suggestion! thanks
<duanedesign> hello nessita. I was doing some bug work and was trying to determine if the description of bug 591030 is the corect behaviour or if user is experiencing a bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591030 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "'Unsynchronized' emblem looks like there is a problem (affects: 1) (heat: 391)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591030
<nessita> duanedesign: on a meeting I'll check that ASAP
<dobey> duanedesign: yes, but it is a bug in Humanity
<jdobrien> bottiger, http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/
<jdobrien> bottiger, I had to dig to find that...I guess that's bad :)
<bottiger> jdobrien: ohh - I had no idea
<duanedesign> dobey: thank you. Also if you get a chance could you look at bug 594423 I am ubsure about the ROOT_MISMATCH state.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594423 in ubuntuone-client "UnbuntoOne local and server roots are different (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594423
<dobey> facundobatista: ^^ can you look at that? :)
<facundobatista> duanedesign, dobey, it's a root mismatch... the server has a root for that user, and in the client there's other differently
<dobey> but what does it mean?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, dobey, it happens sometimes when a new user is created in an old non-cleaned structure
<facundobatista> duanedesign, dobey, IOW, "~/Ubuntu One" has the information for other user
<facundobatista> (also, .local/shares/ubuntuone, for example)
<rendark> "honk"
<rye> rendark, hi!
<rendark> hi there rye. i'm afraid i've got a little ubuntuone problem
<rye> rendark, i am all ears, what version of the distribution are you running and what is the problem?
<rendark> okidoki, 'm running 10.4 with latest updates and some packages from medibuntu.
<rendark> i bought two songs last weekend. first downloaded fine, second is queued since then
<rendark> via rhythmbox
<rendark> i already looked for it in my cloud via webinterface
<rendark> nothing there
<rye> alecu, ping, is there anything happening to music downloads now?
<rye> rendark, i have contacted the person responsible and we'll have some info within an hour
<rendark> thank you rye and please don't mind my netiquette. i'm not familiar with irc, because this is my second irc "contact" :)
<rye> rendark, you are doing great, so nothing to worry about here
<joshuahoover> nessita, jdobrien: you 2 mentioned earlier about the bug with not reporting the storage # properly for older accounts but i didn't see a bug # mentioned, is there one? i'll update the status page
<jdobrien> joshuahoover, 580230
<duanedesign> rye: have you seen any bugs before complaining of conlicts, or rather cross syncing, of DropBox folders. bug 593060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 593060 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One interfering with dropbox sync and folders (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593060
<joshuahoover> jdobrien: thanks!
<rye> duanedesign, no, this is the first time
<nessita> joshuahoover: sorrry, still on a meeting
<joshuahoover> nessita: np, jdo got it for me :)
<rye_> Test
<aleksander> hi all, does Ubuntu One use SSL or some other secure transmission mechanism?
<beuno> aleksander, yes, the files between your computer and the cloud are encrypted when they are transfered
<mkarnicki> aleksander: yes, SSL
<aleksander> beuno: so the actual transmission is not secure, just the file was encrypted in client-side and decrypted in server-side?
<aleksander> oh, ok, SSL then
<mkarnicki> aleksander: yes
<mkarnicki> aleksander: (I just had a portability issue porting U1 to Android, it has a TLS (SSLv3) related bug :/ )
<beuno> mkarnicki, how's that going, btw?
<beuno> I have so much faith in you, I ordered a Nexus One last week
<dobey> mkarnicki: because of the cert files?
<mkarnicki> beuno: hahah, lovely =)
<mkarnicki> dobey: Android fails to make a handshake with TLS http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=4914
<aleksander> will Canonical ever publish server-side as Free Software, anyway?
<beuno> aleksander, well, until we find a way to make money while the server is open source, it's very unlikely
<mkarnicki> beuno: not very well during last few days, but that's because I hit an Android bug, not because of me ;< . we're working on it with verterok, so keep that faith =) I'll ship you a killer app ;)
<mkarnicki> beuno: by the way, good choice with that phone
<beuno> mkarnicki, that's great. We may fiddle with android for other parts of the system, so I may ping you in a month or so about it  :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, yeah?  there was so many to choose from!
<aleksander> beuno: that's a real pity then... not everyone can trust on a third party to store its own files :-)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I know what you mean ;) I'll be happy to talk it over.
<mkarnicki> beuno: i think that's the first 1GHz phone
<mkarnicki> beuno: gotta go now, catch you later!
<beuno> bye mkarnicki
 * mkarnicki waves
<beuno> aleksander, yeah, I totally understand. I think cloud services are not meant for sensitive information
<aleksander> beuno: that's why I need my 'personal little cloud' :-)
<dobey> aleksander: you have one. it's called a 'hard drive' :)
<aleksander> that's not a cloud! that would be just the local mirror of my 'personal little cloud'
<dobey> apt-get install openssh-server :)
<aleksander> I've been using rsync & Unison for a while, but they really lack real-time stuff
<beuno> right, so most of our users don't seem to be interested in that type of service
<aleksander> and iFolder seems to not get debian-packaged ever
<beuno> so we're trying to focus on what will bring the most value to Ubuntu users
<dobey> running your own server isn't a service. :)
<aleksander> beuno: s/Ubuntu/Canonical there... :-)
<dobey> it's a personal choice
<beuno> aleksander, no no, Ubuntu
<beuno> the value for the service is for Ubuntu users
<aleksander> as an Ubuntu user, I would really like that service, but not from a third-party which I cannot trust
<dobey> what third party do you not trust?
<beuno> aleksander, right, and a few people share that same need
<aleksander> dobey: Canonical would be I guess
<beuno> aleksander, but it's a small number of users, compared to, say, people who want mobile access to their cloud
<dobey> aleksander: well, surely you must trust Canonical, if you're running thier operating system on your computer, no?
<aleksander> yes, the number of users worried actually about their privacy is reaaaally small, and that's a shame
<dobey> it's like saying you don't trust MS with your e-mail in Hotmail, but using Outlook instead to read e-mail. :)
<aleksander> dobey: no, of course not
<beuno> either way, it's less about trust, which is personal, and more about what what will add value to most people
<aleksander> I trust ubuntu because I can apt-get source <whatever> and check what the code is actually doing
<dobey> so you don't trust Canonical enough to run their OS, but yet you do?
<beuno> so yeah, most people, myself included TBH, aren't very paranoid with their information
<dobey> aleksander: so you don't use google, gmail, twitter, facebook, or other web sites?
<aleksander> dobey: yes and no, yes for non-sensitive info like mailing lists for example; no for personal email
<dobey> so all personal e-mail sent to you is encrypted? and you encrypt all personal e-mail to everyone else?
<aleksander> but actually, I've got lots of sensitive information that I would like to safely store; as for example pictures
<aleksander> dobey: that's another issue, but yes, if anything sensitive, PGP
<aleksander> anyway, this is not only about not trusting a third-party, that can be argued
<aleksander> it's also about my freedom to be able to modify the server-side, which currently I can't
<aleksander> and I also can't install my own server-side
<dobey> you are free to write your own server
<dobey> there is absolutely nothing preventing that from happening
<aleksander> dobey: yeah, that's how GNU started, providing fully-free alternatives of proprietary systems
<aleksander> it's quite a pity that Canonical didn't embrace the same purpose here
<beuno> aleksander, again
<beuno> if you have any ideas on how for us to keep our jobs
<beuno> and still develop the software
<beuno> while it's open source
<beuno> please, let us know
<aleksander> yeah, look at iFolder & Novell for example
<beuno> it would make our life as developers a million times easier
<beuno> I don't think Novell is in example for almost anything  ;)
<dobey> yeah, novell is certainly not making money off ifolder
<beuno> I'd rather we stay clear of signing contracts with Microsoft
<aleksander> you would probably get more money at microsoft, also writing proprietary software
<beuno> I'm not sure of that, I do know I wouldn't be able to work from home
<aleksander> you know, that excuse of how to make money is not new... just that before it applied to desktop-side software, and the people ranting about Free Software where the ones using it...
<beuno> right, so we figured out a way we can still make some money while keeping the client-side open
<aleksander> all I'm saying is that it's a pity that it now applies to server-side software and the ones using it are actually so-called free-software supporters
<beuno> now, we have to figure out how to do the same with the server
<beuno> until then, it's mostly whining about getting things for free, and not caring about why they aren't
<aleksander> opening client-side is definitely not because of freedom, it's just because of convenience
<aleksander> which freedom does the client-side give me, if I cannot tweak the server-side?
<beuno> so you're saying that the company who build the most popular linux distribution doesn't care about freedom
<beuno> it gives you the freedom to inspect what runs on your computer
<aleksander> beuno: at least in Ubuntu One, of course they don't care about freedom
<beuno> to implement a better server
<beuno> and to improve the software you run
<beuno> aleksander, this is not a fragmented company
<beuno> everybody cares about free software
<beuno> BUT
<beuno> everyone cares about their jobs as well
<beuno> as should you
 * mkarnicki supports beuno 
 * mkarnicki would also like to work for canonical one day ;)
 * mkarnicki goes back to his stuff
<aleksander> yey, let's all work writting proprietary software :-)
<mkarnicki> aleksander: hahah that made my day
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> aleksander: if it was your job, and money to feed and provide living to your family, you would understand :)
<mkarnicki> working on the server side doesn not mean you don't support open-source software
<aleksander> actually, I get paid to write free software, just not by Canonical
<mkarnicki> that's what I think are mistaken about
<mkarnicki> aleksander: that's great!
<aleksander> mkarnicki: as long as it's software, it's the same issue, exactly the same
<aleksander> mkarnicki: only less users interested in the actual server-side software, that's it
<mkarnicki> aleksander: some may choose canonical (or canonical choose them), some may choose other companies. don't let job choice make you judge people :)
<aleksander> yes, that's right
<aleksander> so forgive me if I stressed someone here, really :-)
<mkarnicki> I think that was a very interesting talk
<mkarnicki> I couldn't stop to follow it ;>
<aleksander> I actually wrote proprietary software in the past, so I can understand
<mkarnicki> my english sucks. * I couldn't stop following it.
<mkarnicki> really gotta go this time, cheers!
<aleksander> mkarnicki: bye
<beuno> aleksander, if you take any random developer at Canonical, they'll likely blow your contributions to open source away
<beuno> and during the time they're at Canonical
<beuno> so much of the work done in Canonical gets pushed back out, it's crazy
<aleksander> beuno: didn't get your point
<beuno> everyone at Canonical either works directly on free software, or contributes massively to it
<aleksander> beuno: oh, I don't discuss that
<beuno> good
<aleksander> beuno: and that's great, I mean Canonical has done A LOT for Free Software
<aleksander> just that for some, it may not be enough
<beuno> so we're boardly in agreement, we're just not really understanding reality in the same way
<aleksander> yeah, dude, some day Ubuntu One server-side will get published as with Launchpad, and I will come back here and say really thank you to all you guys making it possible
<aleksander> but currently I can't, that's the issue
<jcastro> aleksander: you might want to look at sparkleshare
<aleksander> jcastro: that's actually pretty interesting, thanks...
<CardinalFang> aleksander, so, one day, you will have a reason to be in #ubuntuone?
<aleksander> CardinalFang: well, right now I have another one, which was questions about the technology itself
<CardinalFang> Oh.  I missed that question.  Sorry.
<aleksander> CardinalFang: oh, yeah, I didn't come in and just rant about it :-)
<aleksander> I didn't actually rant about it anyway, we've just been sharing different point of views about the server-side licensing issue
<dobey> aleksander: so i have a pertinent question to that end. do you pay for Ubuntu CDs, or do you just always download the ISO, or dist-upgrade?
<CardinalFang> Right.  A lot of people have a sense of entitlement to everything Canonical Ltd. makes.  *shrugs*
<aleksander> dobey: I download it, is that an issue? I'm free to do it
<dobey> aleksander: no. i'm just wondering that if everyone always downloads everything for free, and expects all services to be free, how they expect the bandwidth to get paid for, and the developers to eat, and pay rent, and for their access to the internet to contribute to the project
<aleksander> dobey: well, selling CDs, support... just find a way that doesn't compromise your users' freedom
<dobey> your freedom is not compromised
<dobey> there is no canonical agent holding a gun to your head and forcing you to use anything
<dobey> you're just paranoid :)
<aleksander> that's why I just don't use Ubuntu One, while I really would like to
<aleksander> dobey: yeah, 25 years ago they told the same to a guy who thought that writting a fully free unix replacement was just an illusion
<gnomefreak> when using Funambol what do i use for Account -> Server -> Location?
<aleksander> dobey: and...  well, not going to say he was/is not paranoid ;-)
<dobey> well, you don't want to use ubuntu one. you want to run your own server. at that point, you aren't using Ubuntu One. it would be like running status.net on your own host, and saying you use identi.ca, when you don't actually use it :)
<dobey> GNU isn't totally free. but whatever. and yes, RMS is pretty paranoid for other reasons.
<aleksander> dobey: whatever, name doesn't matter here
<aleksander> dobey: GNU isn't totally free?
<dobey> nope
<aleksander> for example... ?
<dobey> the license is pretty clear on that.
<aleksander> what?
<dobey> have you read it? it is full of "You are not allowed to." and "You must do."
<dobey> the only license that is Totally Absolutely 100% Free (TM), is no license at all (aka Public Domain)
<aleksander> dobey: ahh ok I see your point... well, enforcing the freedom or not enforcing the freedom is something you can choose in your free software license, yes
<aleksander> which doesn't mean "GNU isn't totally free"
<dobey> "Totally" means "absolute" and if i can't do whatever i please, it is not absolute. therefore it is not totally free. you might say "GNU is free enough for most." in which case, you'd be closer to the truth :)
<aleksander> dobey: ok, if with "totally free" you mean public domain, you should have said so
<aleksander> other than that, it's just different levels of freedom
<dobey> i did say so
<aleksander> I mean you should have said "GNU isn't public domain", that would have made your point much more clear
<aleksander> and I would have agreed to that, of course
<dobey> well, GNU is obviously not public domain. i don't see a need to restate that :)
<aleksander> is the sync near-real-time (based inotify for example) or periodic (like every X seconds/minutes) ?
<aleksander> oh, inotify it seems
<dobey> desktopcouch syncs every 10 minutes or so
<dobey> files are watched with inotify
<aleksander> dobey: do you have any special handling when reached the max number of inotify watches?
<dobey> i don't know the specifics, as i didn't work on that bit of code
<aleksander> dobey: ok, just wondering
<Chipaca> aleksander: no, we don't. But outside of development you'd be hard pressed to hit that limit
<Chipaca> aleksander: because it's a watch per directory, not per file
<aleksander> Chipaca: any hint on the status of fanotify in the kernel? is it going on, or stopped?
<Chipaca> aleksander: no idea. facundobatista?
<jio> hello - I read the FAQ and reinstalled ubuntu one. Still can't find the "add my computer" button.
<jio> ofc. I already reg an account
<jdobrien> jio, System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<jdobrien> jio: did you already have it installed and registered before?
<jio> sec tele
<jio> before running the software I already sign in on the site
<jio> confirmed the reg email etc.
<jio> then I ran the software and clicked "manage accounts"
#ubuntuone 2010-06-16
<leonel> Hello .. How can I tell ubuntuone to NOT get connected when I logon to my desktop ?
<duanedesign> good morning U1inites
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign
<kermiac> can someone please take a look at bug 589818 - the OP is unsuccessfully trying to sync approx 4500 files (paid account)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589818 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "High processor load for ubuntuone-syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589818
<rye> kermiac, hm, syncdaemon will be extremely busy on startup reading a) metadata b) checking whether directories changed and querying the server about that, as far as i can tell
<kermiac> hello rye :)  - yeah, I couldn't see anything that was obvious in the logs :(
<rye> 2010-06-13 13:06:30,048 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 197; content: 4022; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=295826 miss=15769) ----
<rye> suggests that he has 197 metadata entries to go and 4022 content items were not yet uploaded
<kermiac> yup, so it's still processing. I know the service has sped up a *lot* but they are trying to sync a *lot* of files
<kermiac> and if I understand them correctly, they keep stopping the service, so it will begin doing the server rescan stuff again when they next reboot or re-enable the syndaemon
<kermiac> rye: would you suggest that I ask them to leave the PC on & explain that the process of syncing 4500 files will take some time & point them to your u1sdtool wiki page if they wish to check on the sync progress?
<rye> kermiac, i will create 4500 files now and see how that works. It definitely is not good with 30k files but with 4k it needs a better look into
<kermiac> ok, thanks rye :)
<rye> + 3900 files so i now going to sync 5000 files. fire extinguisher is ready
<kermiac> haha :)
<thecondor> Hi! Just a little question I couldn't find an answer for: does anybody know, whether there is a broken download problem with WinXP IE, when trying to download big files published via UbuntuOne? A friend of mine, who is using internet explorer I guess, is just getting corrupt files. Same files downloaded here with ubuntu/firefox are fine.
<thecondor> honk
<beuno> thecondor, that's super odd
<beuno> I wouldn't expect files to be currupt on IE
<thecondor> Hi beuno. Yes it's oddset.
<beuno> does he by any chanve have a non-sensitive file he can download and send us to inspect?
<thecondor> This would be the next test. Sadly i cannot reach him atm.
<thecondor> Just wanted to know whether other users might have experienced similar issues.. or recommending firefox e.g.
<thecondor> I think he told me
<thecondor> ..something like 'all files downloaded have same checksum and cannot be unzipped'
<thecondor> (Should be different sized working zip files i uploaded. Strange.)
<rye> thecondor, hmmmm
 * rye fires his expired trial copy of win7
<thecondor> I guess it could be helpful to get more info bout the files he downloaded.. but i cannot reach him.
<thecondor> Shall i make a test upload with non sensitive data for you to download?
<jdobrien> g-morning ubuntu oners
<thecondor> G-morning jdobrien
<thecondor> @rye: test upload for you in progress
<rye> looks like my libvirt/apport is somehow broken now, brb
<nisshh> CardinalFang: hey, id like to code a function into my app that can tell when desktopcouch is being synced by U1 and when its not, are you able to help me out?
<CardinalFang> nisshh, I have planned some DBus signals that your app could listen for.  This isn't on the 10.10 roadmap, though, so I won't be working on it, but I can review and merge code you supply.
<rye> beuno, hm, i picked up random link - http://ubuntuone.com/p/2Di and it does not open in IE but it opens fine in Firefox in Windows. Not really a corruption but something is really broken there
<CardinalFang> nisshh, so, these signals I have planned are not *exactly* what you're looking for.  You need a state variable that the signals toggle, and at startup your app doesn't know the current state, but it's the cleanest thing I can think of, at present.
<beuno> rye, that's intersting. Can you file the bug?
<thecondor> Wrong http headers?
<thecondor> Another test: http://ubuntuone.com/p/7ED/
<thecondor> Should be 40.4 MB
<thecondor> Thx, rye and beuno, i will mail my friend he shall try firefox for the moment.
<rye> thecondor, hmmmm that file is downloadable via IE
<thecondor> Oh
<rye> thecondor, the question is now whether checksum matches
<thecondor> Now i'm baffled.
<thecondor> A sec..
<rye> thecondor, looks like not - 7zip could not open that file
<thecondor> Should be: f0f9e7685c5a00f12a01a38c46d6c486 for beryll.avi.zip
<thecondor> Filesize 42,331,421 bytes
<thecondor> Standard zirpel created from nautilus
<thecondor> -zirpel +zip
<thecondor> Rye, what did u get with firefox/ie, speaking of filesize/md5?
<rye> thecondor, still trying to get that file out of that win instance
<thecondor> Ok
<rye> thecondor, fda01bd702b248dc06263e4e5e67d500
<rye> thecondor, d/ling w/ ff now
<thecondor> Wow, maybe zip files get re-compressed when uploading to U1... really dont hope so.
<rye> thecondor, hm, ie's version is actually bigger - 42,342,089 bytes
<thecondor> Rye, what a messe
<thecondor> Additional data? Where did it can fromm?
<thecondor> Carmen
<rye> thecondor, the only possible explanation I have is that there is gzip compression
<thecondor> Sry, typos
<rye> Content-Encoding: deflate
<rye> Content-Length: 42342089
<rye> yes
<rye> cool
<thecondor> Indeed.. thatcher could be. So it might be deflate
<rye> IE does not support deflating?
<rye> beuno, ping, it looks like IE does not decompress the deflated stream
<thecondor> I guess deflate was always trouble making with ie.. because of some weired apache settings on the other end or so.
<thecondor> I remember i had to remove deflate from apache often, when i was a lamp admin and php dev.
<thecondor> ..or its some kind of missing x-handler directive for gz or so.
<nisshh> CardinalFang: sorry i was afk for a while, yes so dbus sounds good, but i suppose my app could find out the current state easily enough, id be happy to contribute code, although i havent done anything with dbus at all and im a pretty noobish programmer still, be aware that this is just an idea i had, i dont even know if ill implement it or not.
<CardinalFang> nisshh, DBus isn't very tough, especially signals.  I'll be here if you have questions.
<nisshh> CardinalFang: ok, thanks
<rye> i nearly know why it could not display that web page then... because jpeg stream was damaged according to IE...
<thecondor> IE sucks so badly..
<thecondor> Rye, do you file a bug report for this deflate IE thingy or should i do so?
<rye> thecondor, i am filing one right now
<thecondor> Thx very much! I'm outta here then for now..
<rye> hm
<rye> if I pretend to be IE then i get 42331421 bytes content, so it is ok
<rye> need tcpdumping
<rye> beuno, it is really some kind of broken browser detection
<rye> beuno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/450597/
<beuno> rye, I'd be surprised if we're doing any kind of browser detection
<rye> beuno, we do, but for attachment names, not for deflate/not deflate thing. This seems to be dealt with by the frontend servers
<beuno> rye, hrmf.
<rye> beuno, frankly speaking - i don't get it :-/
<rye> Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate
<rye> hm, IE says that it wants deflate
<gnomefreak> when using funambol with thunderbird-3 what would i use for location?
<beuno> gnomefreak, http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> beuno: thanks
<beuno> gnomefreak, have you created the mobile user/pass?
<gnomefreak> beuno: no im not syncing with a mobile device just to ubuntuone site
<rye> beuno, our IE support is definitely broken so this is definitely a bug report
<gnomefreak> i was assuming the user/password would be the one i use to log into ubuntuone site
<beuno> gnomefreak, no no, you need the mobile user/pass to use funambol
<beuno> we can't get it to use openid, so we need to generate a special user/pass
<gnomefreak> oh, how do i create one than
<beuno> rye, thanks
<gnomefreak> i dont see anyway to do that in Funambol
<beuno> gnomefreak, in the web ui
<beuno> go to contacts
<beuno> you should have a "set up phone sync" option
<beuno> I know, this needs to be a bit less confusing  :)
<gnomefreak> beuno: i dont see it. i have "sync all"
<beuno> gnomefreak, on the website
<gnomefreak> in the menu there isnt anything like that either
<beuno> one.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> on
<gnomefreak> beuno: this is also for the free accounts?
<beuno> gnomefreak, well, funambol is for paid accounts, you get a 30 day trial
<beuno> that said
<beuno> we're going to waive that until Maverick
<gnomefreak> oh
<beuno> now that everything is out there and working, we're planning a juicier mobile package
<mkarnicki> verterok: Just got up from a nap & doing UML project for tomorrow =_= .. Any news on that Android bug maybe ;_; ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
<mkarnicki> verterok: hello
<verterok> mkarnicki: nope, I think one option is to stop using netty (and probably NIO altogether), in this case of the android client...and use plain old socket + ssl
<verterok> mkarnicki: that means rewrite part of the protocol client
<mkarnicki> verterok: ...
<verterok> but is better than no client at all
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: PipeLine factory will suffice?
<mkarnicki> *pipelinefactory
<mkarnicki> I mean, that one file where I changed SSL to TLS ?
<mkarnicki> or there's more to change?
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, a bit more :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: not good..
<verterok> mkarnicki: that's the pipeline for the RequestHandler, which is a subclass of netty SimpleChannelHandler (or something)
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh. so it's still netty..
<verterok> mkarnicki: the way the client connects to the server needs to be changed
<mkarnicki> verterok: sorry, I'm still unconsious
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, we need to ditch the parent class of the RequestHandler, and implement all the socket handling, protobuf en/decoing, etc  using plain-ld sockets
<mkarnicki> verterok: you can imagine I feel devastaded
<verterok> *old
<verterok> mkarnicki: isn't that bad
<mkarnicki> verterok: I have used sockets before, but 1. not secure ones, 2. not on such level of detail as we probably need
<verterok> mkarnicki: the client will need to be executed in a different thread, as the old java IO is blocking...
<mkarnicki> verterok: that's not a problem, I'll make it a service
<mkarnicki> verterok: with it's own thread
<verterok> mkarnicki: no need to do that just yet ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: let's get it running in a thread, then move it to whatever a service is :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: brb 1 sec
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm back. ok, I'll run it in another thread for now
<mkarnicki> verterok: if I can help somehow, tell me what I can do (after I finish my stupid college assigmnent)
<verterok> mkarnicki: simple SSL wiht sockets is quite "simple", it will look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/450760/
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha..
<mkarnicki> verterok: if you would just start that, like with handling one request, I could build up on that
<verterok> mkarnicki: we need to translate some of the stuff in RequestPipelineFactory to blocking IO
<verterok> mkarnicki: my idea is to keep the rest of the code, that's the mainloop and should handle all requests
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok then. if you could leave me few pointers on priv, I'll start building on that. actually you already gave me a good start I think.
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see, good idea
<verterok> mkarnicki: the wire protocol is: header[4bytes]+message[nbytes]
<verterok> mkarnicki: the 4 bytes header is the length of the message
<verterok> mkarnicki: you should take a look to the python implementation, the file is request.py
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'll try to play a bit tonight, but not sure if I'll be able to get enough time to get somethign working
<mkarnicki> verterok: got yet another phone call, brb!
<verterok> mkarnicki: np
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, gotcha! I'll read up on that python code. you're already tons of help, so maybe I'll be able to input more on that this time.
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks again. and now I have hope again that the project may go on
<mkarnicki> verterok: I was really upset it could have had really bad impact. I mean it already had, but hell, we've done much job!
<verterok> mkarnicki: I think I have a partial (no-working) implementation of the code somewhere, before I started with netty...I'll try to find it
<mkarnicki> aquarius: ^ good news up here. we'll rewrite part of the protocol and not use netty, that will hopefully workaround any Android bugs.
<mkarnicki> verterok: that would be lovely, if you'll have it around, hit me up with a paste and I'll read up on that, too. thanks!!!
<verterok> mkarnicki: sure
<verterok> mkarnicki: we first need to be sure that plain sockets+ssl works on android ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: heheh. there was a reply from netty author Tristan, that one guy should use plain (old?) OIO transport - do you know what he meant?
<verterok> mkarnicki: a reply where?
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll dig it up
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, plain OIO is the blocking IO
<verterok> mkarnicki: NIO is the new non-blocking IO
<mkarnicki> verterok: right, so that e-mail can prove useful. it was on some mailing list
 * mkarnicki digs it up
<mkarnicki> verterok: 2nd mail - I think it's what you suggested, isn't it? http://www.jboss.org/netty/community.html#nabble-td5096427
 * verterok reads
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, different issue
<mkarnicki> verterok: but we also got java.net.SocketException: Bad address family - still different issue?
<verterok> mkarnicki: we got that?
<mkarnicki> (by we got - I mean running that on Froyo anyway :/  )
<mkarnicki> verterok: umm.. yeah, but.. did you get my late msg's yesterday?
<mkarnicki> verterok: the bug has been fixed in Android 2.2 (sic!)
<mkarnicki> verterok: but then there was that Bad address family anyway :/
<verterok> mkarnicki: we can try to switch the current client to netty's OIO transport
<mkarnicki> verterok: so no good either
<mkarnicki> verterok: that would be less changes in the code?
<verterok> mkarnicki: the issue was with ikvm or something, that compiles java to .net stuff
<verterok> mkarnicki: it should!
<mkarnicki> verterok: :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: http://docs.jboss.org/netty/3.1/guide/html/architecture.html
<verterok> mkarnicki: search for OIO
 * mkarnicki reads up
<verterok> mkarnicki: actually, read 2.2. Universal Asynchronous I/O API
<mkarnicki> verterok: yup, right there
 * mkarnicki reads
<mkarnicki> verterok: you know what.. I have this dang assignment waiting for me for tomorrow. I'll do it now and go back to all that OIO stuff, if it's ok with you?
<verterok> mkarnicki: sure
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok thanks. I'll let you know, till then.
#ubuntuone 2010-06-17
<josephnexus> hello everyone!
<josephnexus> are there plans for syncing with kontact?
 * josephnexus hasn't tried using ubuntuone under kde
<josephnexus> i'm having trouble adding a machine to ubuntu one
<josephnexus> Found it in the faq
<josephnexus> woohoo!
<mkarnicki> josephnexus: good for you :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: blah x_X that nasty assignment took me hours :///
<mkarnicki> verterok: and it's 3AM here already. wrrrr. as I'm getting up in 5 hours, I'll better call it a day and have a look on those .py sources and reading materials you gave me, tomorrow. (by that I mean today after I get up ;d )
<mkarnicki> verterok: by the way, I like low lever programming, we'll see what I'll come up with ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll be going now. Have a goog evening and night!
<mkarnicki> c ya everybody
<kiamo> hi
<kiamo> the tutorial on the website says to click "add this computer" however I am unable to find that link anywhere on the ubuntuone site.  Where is it?
<kiamo> nm found answers in the faq
<kiamo> :)
<kermiac> hi kiamo
<mattgriffin> kiamo: when you were going through the tutorial on the website, did opening the Ubuntu One Preferences application open a web browser?
<kiamo> yea it did, but there wasn't a link on the page to add a new computer
<kiamo> s'ok, the faq offered a command to run in the terminal which got my computer connected to one
<mattgriffin> kiamo: would you mind walking me through what happened when you were following the tutorial on the website and the browser popped up? we get at least 1 message a day from people who hit this same issue. i'd like to figure out how we can update the tutorial on the website.
<kiamo> no problem
<kiamo> my default browser is google chrome
<kiamo> I opened up the ubuntu one prefs and clicked manage account
<kiamo> it opened a tab in chome (which was already open)
<kiamo> I logged in
<kiamo> and could not find a link to "add my computer" anywhere on the site.  I looked through most of the pages.
<kiamo> then I saw there was an irc room, logged in, and read the faq and entered that cmd suggested.
<kiamo> Then after a small delay chrome opened a tab confirming I wanted to my computer.  I confirmed and it was done.
<mattgriffin> kiamo: ok... i think clicking "manage account" caused the problem. in order for Ubuntu One Preferences to know what Ubuntu One account to sync with, a token has to be stored on your desktop (found in Passwords & Encryption Keys). If Ubuntu One Preferences doesn't find that token when it's first run, it will open the browser to the Add A Computer process (which drops the token). I think when you clicked Manage Account, it 
<mattgriffin> kiamo: this is very helpful. i'll see what we can do about changing the instructions so they're a bit more clear. thanks for your help :)
<kiamo> no problem :)
 * jblount notices that mattgriffin never sleeps
<mattgriffin> :)
<mattgriffin> jblount: what are you doing up?
<jblount> mattgriffin: My AC is out, so I'm working in the evenings to try to get some things done.
<jblount> My laptop was too dang hot to be typing this afternoon!
<mattgriffin> jblount: heh
<mkarnicki> morning guys
<eugeniote> Hi there everyone! I bought some music for the first time on ubuntu one store, about a hour and a half ago, but I still can't listen to it. Does anyone know if this is normal?
<eugeniote> ok... so I'm new and alone...
<mkarnicki> honk ^ eugeniote
<mkarnicki> eugeniote: you're not alone, wait for some help
<rye> mkarnicki, he left before I noticed the message :(
<mkarnicki> oh ooops
<mkarnicki> didn't see him leave
<mkarnicki> well, happens :(
<rye> mkarnicki, i need to poke alecu again since there appears to be some kind of intermittent issue with song downloads
<mkarnicki> rye: I see..
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> made a patch for a typo bug. bug 595374
<duanedesign> rye: the gnomekeyring.IOError can be worked around with gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> is their a long term workaround so they dont have to do this every time
<rye> duanedesign, most likely gnome-keyring-daemon died (why - this is strange)...
<rye> duanedesign, could you please provide the bug #?
<duanedesign> yes. I have a couple....
<duanedesign> bug 590489
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/590489
<duanedesign> rye: actually here is one Mitch worked on with more info
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/579158
<duanedesign> I think this was the first bug on that. bug 567194
<duanedesign> rye: this might be the upstream report? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616861
<rye> duanedesign, it may be but it is strange that it is not that easily reproducible
<rye> duanedesign, if there is a bug in startup sequence and gnome-keyring does not get started then it should be more visible... my systems depend on gnome-keyring very much (empathy, nm, ubuntuone) and even autologged ones work fine
<dobey> hmm
 * verterok waves
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're waving to say hello or goodbye ^ ^ ?
<mkarnicki> verterok: I just came back from classes.
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi!
<mkarnicki> verterok: hello ^ ^
<mkarnicki> verterok: you recovered my hopes yesterday, you know!
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> though I finished at 3 AM and didn't have strength to work on that, I'll start that really soon.
<aleksander_m> does ubuntuone look for modified chunks in the files and only sync those, a-la-rsync? or just file is compressed and always sync-ed completely?
<duanedesign> aleksander_m: the latter.
<aleksander_m> duanedesign: aha, thanks
<dobey> aleksander_m: currently the latter, anyway
<aleksander_m> and... how does this couchdb sync work? is it just some file which is synchronized as any other file? or do the couchdbs have some special treatment?
<rye> aleksander_m, couchdb replicates vis it's own HTTP/JSON-based protocol
<aleksander_m> aha, I see
<aleksander_m> rye, thanks
<lapion> hello, I have a runaway desktopcouch process, and I cannot login to it using: $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> lapion: killall beam.smp; killall beam
<duanedesign> lapion: to restart:  dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<CardinalFang> Wow, I'm ever more impressed with Thunderbird.  Version 3 is almost not-at-all-sucky.
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: nice. I have not tried it.
<CardinalFang> Since 10.04, it's pretty good.
<CardinalFang> The v2 was awful.
<CardinalFang> The search and IMAP in v3 is great.
<duanedesign> ive started using the calendar in Evolution. I like the alarm for ToDo items. Works through the clock/date applet so you dont have to have Evo open to get the reminder
<lapion> CardinalFang, does it still move mails to local mailboxes ?
<CardinalFang> Move?  No, not unless I want it to.
<CardinalFang> I am using IMAP, not POP3, note.
<lapion> CardinalFang, I use imap and anytime I move mail from mainbox to one of the serverbased boxes it copies the mail to a files with the same name as the mailbox on the server
<dobey> thunderbird would be nice if it weren't so upsetting
<lapion> *file
<dobey> it has an offline cache, yes
<dobey> but it doesn't *move* it
<lapion> CardinalFang, it copies the mail to a local file with the same name as the mailbox on the server
<lapion> dobey, yeah but it doesn't put the file in the correct sub-folder in the mailbox on the server
<lapion> *file=mail
<lapion> okay let me elaborate and clarify.
<dobey> ok, well i've never seen that problem
<dobey> granted i only use tb on windows
<lapion> dobey, on the server I have a user, for which I have several folders within it's account, however whenever I move mails around from the mainbox to one of the sub-boxed the mail get moved to a local-box in the home folder
<lapion> home-folder, that's the folder on the localcomputer
<lapion> check it out, later I found out that may of the mails I had been moving on the server where in a file on the local computer and the mails where just marked as deleted on the server, and nowhere to be found the the destination folder on the server
<lapion> dobey, CardinalFang have you found the same behaviour ?
<CardinalFang> lapion, I use a hierarchy of folders on the server  archives/YYYY/MM  My only access to that is through IMAP.
<CardinalFang> lapion, I don't use local files at all, except for catching spam.
<lapion> CardinalFang, I also use many folders on the server however thunderbird keeps on putting the mails locally
<CardinalFang> lapion, Nope, never seen that.
<lapion> check your homedir for file with the same name as folders to which you copy regularly
<CardinalFang> Homedir locally?  What would that tell me about what's on the server?
<lapion> that would tell you that something is not going according to play
<lapion> plan
<lapion> of course I have not checked th 3 out yet..
<CardinalFang> lapion, I have a tree that matches the IMAP layout, and it has one file per directory tip.  Some extended with ".msf", others not.
<CardinalFang> No, all tips have a file with the name of the tip and ${tip}.msf .
<CardinalFang> lapion, and each tip is a mail archive.  .msf is some structured data.
<CardinalFang> None of this alarms me, though.  All these folders are marked for use offline.
<lapion> CardinalFang, yeah I think the problem I used to have is solved..
<lapion> CardinalFang, but the problem was truly a pain in the ....
<CardinalFang> lapion, the IMAP subsystem is rewritten, I think.  If you only used v2 before, then v3 will be very different.
<lapion> CardinalFang, you can say that again..
<dobey> lapion: by locally do you mean in "Local:/Inbox/folder" or do you mean in "$HOME/folder" on your filesystem, here?
<lapion> yes dobey thunderbird used to put the files in $HOME/foldername-file
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<dobey> were you dragging to outside the thunderbird window?
<lapion> nope
<dobey> sounds like you were having a drag and drop problem
<lapion> not even when clicking on the mail and selecting from the menu
<dobey> maybe there is some (mis)configuration on your system or something, causing it to do that. i've never seen that happen
<lapion> for the longest time I took it for granted but when I started working on different systems I stopped moving mails around using thunderbird, and settled for moving them around in webmail
<lapion> last time I had that behavior was on ubuntu 8.10 ( don't remember thunderbird version)
<dobey> don't know. i just use evolution
<dobey> but e-mail makes me sad
<lapion> but I ahd the same behavior on several different systems
<lapion> even on a mac at the office but that was no problem because I was only using it to expunge a gigbyte of spam
<lapion> from a server
<runa> heyas :) I use Xmonad, and I would like to know what services do I need to have running for Ubuntu1 to sync my folders
<runa> ie, I have ubuntuone-syncdaemon running, but files are not sync from diff computers
<runa> um. not sure if I understand this correctly, I do a u1sdtool --list-folders and is empty, but I see folders in the web interfase
<runa> interface
<rye> runa, what is u1sdtool --status ?
<runa> rye: connected, online, no error
<rye> runa, queues = ?
<runa> IDLE
<runa> have to go now, brb. thanks!
<rye> runa, it looks like it is working, what ubuntu version are you running ?
<rye> 10.04 i believe
<rye> runa, if you put a file to Ubuntu One folder does it get synced /
<rye> ?
<iRcNoAsE> How long does it take to experience a purchased song from the "Ubuntu One Music Store" in their own "Ubuntu One" visible? The receipt mail is from 14:30 CET in Rhythmbox but since the title is to "Queued".
<mkarnicki> honk ^ ?
<beuno> iRcNoAsE, hi
<beuno> has the song downloaded to the web ui?
<iRcNoAsE> beuno: no, there is no song in den web ui
<beuno> alecu, mattgriffin, ^
<alecu> iRcNoAsE, we are currently experiencing some problems with song downloads; can you please tell me the name of the song and album?
<iRcNoAsE> alecu: Herbert Grönemeyer - song "Video" - album "Luxus"
<alecu> iRcNoAsE, ok, we'll look into it. Sorry for the delay.
<iRcNoAsE> alecu: thx
<runa> rye: sorry, back. yes, I copied my files to the Ubuntu One dir in one box, and synced from the other. that worked perfect. but then, I modified the files in the 2nd box and changes were not synced to the first box
<rye> runa, were these changes synced to the web storage?
<runa> rye: letme see
<runa> rye: yep
<runa> ah
<runa> weird
<runa> they're synced now
<runa> interesting
<runa> ok, sorry for all the hassle ;)
<rye> runa, you are very welcome
<ezra-s> I don't see the syncing progress in my tob bar in gnome any more with ubuntu one.. Is there something I am missing?
<ezra-s> honk
<nhaines> ezra-s: is this just randomly or is this after an update from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 LTS?
<beuno> ezra-s, you upgraded to Lucid?
<ezra-s> beuno, yes
<beuno> right, so it's gone
<ezra-s> updated from 9.10 to 10.04
<nhaines> ezra-s: this is the expected behavior in 10.04.
<ezra-s> it's kind of hard to know how the process is going and how long will it last until it ends...
<nhaines> ezra-s: you can use System > Preferences > Ubuntu One to see the current status.
<nhaines> But knowing what's left and so forth is more difficult.  Hopefully they fix it in 10.10.  :)
<ezra-s> last night I set some folders in my home to synchronize and today the option in the menu was available again, so I had to re-set them to synchronize
<ezra-s> it just says sync in progress
<ezra-s> I don't want to sound annoying but at least in the earlier version you would see a status icon and a number of files pending for synching
<beuno> ezra-s, I completely agree with you
<beuno> Chipaca, hai!
<beuno> is there any plan to improve this for M?
<ezra-s> btw, this command is supposed to list the folders Im syncing? -> u1sdtool --list-folders?
<beuno> that is a question for verterok
<ezra-s> it is saying "No folders"
<ezra-s> and that has me puzzled because Im syncing a few
<ezra-s> same here -> u1sdtool --current-transfers 0 uploads and downloads
<beuno> and what does -s tell you?
<Chipaca> to improve what, sorry?
<Chipaca> I've got my head buried in some forms :-/
<beuno> Chipaca, ew
<rye> facundobatista, magicicada - i remember you were talking about ppa - ?
<beuno> Chipaca, the visibility of what's going on with syncing on the desktop
<verterok> ezra-s: --list-folders will list the "user defined folders", not the directories inside ~/Ubuntu One
<rye> facundobatista, https://launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa - found, thanks!
<ezra-s> verterok, you mean those I right-clicked and selected "Sync with UbuntuOne"?
<Chipaca> beuno: I'm afraid it's not going to get dramatically better for M, no. It's on the map, but probably for N; for M we're focusing on making it better in the you-don't-have-to-worry-about-it department. Meanwhile I'm recommending magicicada as much as I can.
<facundobatista> rye, np
<beuno> Chipaca, sounds like I need to spend some time with balsamiq and help out facundobatista and nessita
<verterok> ezra-s: I think si
<Chipaca> beuno: yes
<Chipaca> beuno: :)
<rye> ezra-s, https://launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa
<ezra-s> verterok, well not in my case then... :P
<ezra-s> lots of spanish stuff around I see.. chicharreros, haahah
<facundobatista> beuno, "balsamiq"?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ui design thing
<verterok> *so
<Chipaca> facundobatista: voodoo yuyu
<facundobatista> Chipaca, jaja
<verterok> ezra-s: mm, what's the status of syncdaemon: u1sdtool -s
<ezra-s> verterok, the results -> http://pastebin.org/337661
<verterok> ezra-s: syncdaemon is working on metadata stuff, try running: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata and u1sdtool --waiting-content
<ezra-s> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata shows a lots of garbled stuff
<ezra-s> I just did
<ezra-s> waiting-content on the other hand showed nothing
<ezra-s> verterok, lots of Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=11a5c9d4-5215-4742-818e-d8c799317d9d, parent_id=9f5396d5-bc3b-44ee-8c81-ea85feb84a6d)
<verterok> ezra-s: do you deleted a lot of stuff?
<ezra-s> verterok, from the ubuntu one folder yes
<verterok> ezra-s: ok, it's deleteing all that stuff
<ezra-s> verterok, will it help if I remove it from the ubuntuone site first?
<verterok> ezra-s: it will be faster, don't know if it will help :)
<ezra-s> verterok, thanks for the help man! ;)
<verterok> np
 * ezra-s cheers for verterok
<mhall119> is http://one.ubuntu.com done in Django?
<beuno> yes
<nhaines> Ooh, snazzy.
<mhall119> just wanted to let you know that I'm doing the Django template for the new website theme
<mhall119> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/light-django-theme
<mhall119> if there were plans to make one.ubuntu.com use the new look
<ezra-s> so that was it
<ezra-s> I can confirm it
<jdobrien> wgrant, the GET/POST Share name issue has been fixed
<rye> facundobatista, why is magicicada in notification area?
<facundobatista> rye, it's in the "systray" area... in the future you'll be able to configure if you want it (and how minimize and close will work if you have it)
<rye> facundobatista, ... which will not be present in maverick by default...
<facundobatista> rye, ok, if you want the icon, you'll have to add the systray to your panel
<rye> :)
<facundobatista> rye, I know I will
<dobey> facundobatista: why isn't it an application indicator instead?
<dobey> It Is The Future (TM) you know
<facundobatista> dobey, I don't know the dynamics of application indicators
<facundobatista> dobey, can you click on it and hide/show the main window?
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> no. you click on it and get a menu. it's a menu. because it's meant to provide consistency :)
<dobey> not arbitrary action
<dobey> but you can have a show/hide menuitem in the menu
<facundobatista> dobey, I can get a menu with right-click on the icon
<facundobatista> dobey, so, I would actually be losing functionality?
<dobey> facundobatista: no. because the 'systray' is going away anyway. didn't you pay attention at UDS? :)
<facundobatista> dobey, I did pay atention
<facundobatista> dobey, but I like systray
<facundobatista> dobey, so, the user can add it to the panel, right?
<dobey> facundobatista: afaik, gnome 3 won't have a systray, and will have some other thing, and in 11.04, we won't be shipping the tray either.
<dobey> using the tray as a means to replace the window manager's functionality is awful. you really shouldn't do it :)
<facundobatista> dobey, do you know which other thing will gnome have?
<dobey> facundobatista: something like indicators afaik
<mkarnicki> what does this python code mean SIZE_FMT = "!I" ? (yea! it's from U1 protocol source, so related :D ! )
<iRcNoAsE> alecu: Is there a solution to the problem with the transfer of Herbert Grönemeyer - song "Video" - album "Luxus"?
<alecu> iRcNoAsE, we are currently experiencing music download problems because we are updating our server infrastructure. I understand that this updates will be done in a few hours, so your songs will show up on your ubuntuone storage shortly after that.
<alecu> iRcNoAsE, sorry again for the delay.
<beuno> mkarnicki, ping
<iRcNoAsE> alecu: okay, no problem. I can wait ;-) ... Thanks anyway. bye
<mkarnicki> beuno: pong
<mkarnicki> my pings are low, good
<beuno> mkarnicki, hi!  quick question, are you doing oauth authentication on the android client yet?
<mkarnicki> beuno: done that, implemented.
<mkarnicki> beuno: what's up?
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'm thinking of a way to provide a mobile web ui from a native app
<mkarnicki> beuno: sorry, I'm being rude. hello ^ ^ !
<mkarnicki> beuno: aha. AHA! nice idea =)
<beuno> :)
<beuno> don't tell anyone
<mkarnicki> beuno: but you're thinking of Android?
<beuno> I wanted to get an idea of how much I can re-use of what you have
<beuno> yes, Android
<beuno> probably iphone as well, but lets start with android
<mkarnicki> beuno: oh. I think pretty much :) if it's not logged in, it lands on a login-screen (Activity), with a log-in button.
<beuno> mkarnicki, great news
<mkarnicki> beuno: you press it, browser pops up, authenticate, press "Add this computer", drops back to the app
<mkarnicki> beuno: and there you have it
<beuno> perfect
<mkarnicki> beuno: that's competition to what I'm working my ass off right now xD
<mkarnicki> hahaha
<beuno> mkarnicki, not at all!
<beuno> you're doing the hard part
<beuno> the actualy syncing
<mkarnicki> beuno: oh. right
<beuno> we may work on a basic client that serves as starting point to all the services
<mkarnicki> beuno: but that's scheduled for the end of the project, right now it'll be browsing, uploading, etc
<beuno> yeah, we may talk in a few months about integrating everything  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: wait wait wait, isn't that what you wanted to talk about?
<mkarnicki> beuno: like access to notes, bookmarks, playlist, etc ?
<beuno> yes
<mkarnicki> beuno: I think I'm missing the point. explain how whould that differ from an app I'm currently doing (let's omit the real sync part right now)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I mean, please clarify  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: me and aquarius have tons of ideas for those
<beuno> mkarnicki, well, we want to start integrating more things
<mkarnicki> beuno: true :)
<beuno> like the contact syncing app (funambol)
<beuno> and other hand-wavy services
<mkarnicki> beuno: true - I will steal that functionality into my app muahahah :>
<beuno> heh
<mkarnicki> beuno: but I didn't want to make if official ;d I think I just did
<beuno> so, in a few weeks, we can get together and talk a bit about how to merge the two ideas and maybe even codebases
<mkarnicki> beuno: but that's just for Android devices, right :) ? funambol will be still up and good for JavaME handling devices, like SE, Nokia, etc
<beuno> yes
<mkarnicki> beuno: but but... ok :3 I know I can't keep everything for myself haha :>
<beuno> we will probably develop native apps for iphone/android, and leave the rest of the platforms as-is
<mkarnicki> beuno: we'll talk about that, right know I'm fixing
<mkarnicki> beuno: a major flaw of Android - bugs in apache harmony, so we need to downgrade to old Java OIO instead of NIO
<beuno> yeah, I don't have a super clear idea of where we're going to go yet
<beuno> so we may end up doing a mobile version of the web ui's to make this nicer
<mkarnicki> beuno: all I know is that I have planned to make AndroidU1 (or whatever it will be called) an entry point to all those services
<beuno> cool
<beuno> so, I would suggest to focus on file syncing, and we can figure out how to split some of this work in a few weeks
<mkarnicki> beuno: Web UI has: info on the account, notes, files, and.. ?
<beuno> mkarnicki, contacts, bookmarks
<mkarnicki> beuno: right.
<mkarnicki> beuno: bookmarks are already in the web UI ?
<beuno> phone set-up
<beuno> it does on edge  ;)
<beuno> edge.one.ubuntu.com
<mkarnicki> hehe
<mkarnicki> beuno: I see you're as full of ideas as we are, nice to see that
<beuno> :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: we'll have tons to talk about
<beuno> I've been quiet
<mkarnicki> beuno: we've been hiding too, to first focus on little things
<mkarnicki> beuno: the project is ~1,5 behind the schedule due to that Android bugs (fixed on Froyo 2.2)
<mkarnicki> beuno: but I hope to get up and running again no further than end of this week (and hey there, my exams start then =_= )
<mkarnicki> beuno: ok, I'll head back to work
<beuno> mkarnicki, sounds greatm ttl!
<mkarnicki> beuno: there's plenty of time to talk those over :)
<mkarnicki> ttl? :_:
<beuno> sorry, irc-ism
<beuno> talk to you later  :)
 * mkarnicki what was that acronym
<mkarnicki> ah!! like ttfn :D
<mkarnicki> ta ta for now :)
<mkarnicki> ok, bye beuno !
 * beuno waves
 * mkarnicki goes back fixing the protocol
#ubuntuone 2010-06-18
<facundobatista> ok
<beuno> ok
 * mkarnicki calls it a day
<mkarnicki> by guys
<mkarnicki> I am so f tired -_-
 * mkarnicki waves
<mkarnicki> beuno: I was about to close my computer, and I thought I'd throw you a link of what ideas around AndroidU1 I have listed before to do in the future (naturally not everything is there, I've beein thinking of bookmark and contacts sync long before) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/specs/UbuntuOneForAndroid wish you good lecture and I'm done for today :)
 * mkarnicki waves and drops into his bed
<user__> Hi, does anyone know how to delete a registered email address in ubuntu on profile?
<kane> Can someone help me with something simple real fast
<Guest81180> anyone?
<nhaines> Guest81180: it's probably an odd time for the U1 developers.
<nhaines> Guest81180: you'll probably have more luck if you say what you need help with.  :)
<mkarnicki> later all, I'm off to (last) class
<duanedesign> rye: was talking with [k]ermiac about the gnomekeyring.IOerror that we discussed yesterday. He pointed out bug 525642  FWIW
<duanedesign> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/525642
<rye> hmmm
<rye> so it should not have worked w/o the update?..
<duanedesign> rye it looks like the bug above is for the daemon not auto starting on kde and xfce
<dobey> well i think the idea is that some kde API will provide that same service in the future
<Brot1> hello, are there once again problem with the u1 file synchronization? Don't work on two of my machines :-( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/595594
<rye> mattgriffin, i believe we will need to post some announcement about file sync performance
<Brot1> rye, file sync performance? in my "syncdaemon-exceptions.log" I could find "failure INTERNAL_ERROR". Is this triggered through a timeout?
<Brot1> and yes, problem should always be announced if they couldn't get fixed in short time
<jblount> Can I get some help poking around the changes to https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts and https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes ?
<jblount> Just play with them and see if you notice any brokeness
<rye> jblount, it looks like you have fixed bug #552501
<rye> ubot4, ?
<jblount> rye: Yep, it does look like that's fixed :)
<duanedesign> ubot is out sick today :P
<bigon> ubuntuone seems broken for me :/ it tires to reach an address ' https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/' but gets an https error (503)
<bigon> any idea?
<beuno> bigon, yes, replication is disabled
<beuno> couchdb is working, but it's not replicating with the server
<bigon> yesterday I've uploaded a file to the server trough the webinterface and it's still not replicated on my machine is that normal?
<beuno> so, file syncing is being upgraded and is rocky at the moment
<bigon> oh ok
<mkarnicki> hi guys!
 * mkarnicki finished this semester classes \o/
<mkarnicki> verterok: how's it going my guru :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi!
<verterok> mkarnicki: congrats
<mkarnicki> verterok: one optional test, and two exams still, but classes are finally over :)
<nhaines> mkarnicki: congrats!  :D
<mkarnicki> nhaines: thanks ^ ^
 * mkarnicki has pointers from verterok and goes to do the job :)
<beuno> wgrant, FWIW, the appserver roll out has been pushed to Mon/Tue, but will include *all* securty fixes
#ubuntuone 2010-06-19
<wgrant> beuno: Hrm, then why was the bug status reset to Fix Released this morning?
<Daniel_Neel> Hello. I'm looking to work on some of the code for the Ubuntu One Music Store's "Help" section. I found a package on Launchpad that seems like it would host the code - Ubuntu One Music Store Help Docs (https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-help-docs) - but there's no actual code for that package on Launchpad. Would anyone be able to tell me if I'm looking in the right place here? Or would it be better to file bugs/a bug for error
<Daniel_Neel> s in the Help documentation under the Ubuntu One project page?
<Sandman316> honk
<Sandman316> hi , im unable to link my account to my newly install ubuntu on my laptop
<Sandman316> the site wont give me the page to link them up
<magi> hello
<magi> just wanting to ask, where I can add my computer?
<mkarnicki> morning all :)
<duanedesign> morning mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign
<piratemurray> hello there
<piratemurray> honk honk
<duanedesign> hello piratemurray
<duanedesign> whats going on today
<piratemurray> hi there
<piratemurray> i'm using ubuntuone with banshee and i find that after my songs have downloaded and i move them to my external hard drive, banshee (ubuntuone) wants to download them again
<piratemurray> so how to i tell the plugin/ banshee/ ubuntuone not to redownload these songs?
<duanedesign> piratemurray: interesting
<piratemurray> i've removed the folder from my cloud storage
<piratemurray> but the download history still remains
<piratemurray> and then it tries to redownload
<duanedesign> piratemurray: so when you remove the song from '~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One' it gets redownloaded
<piratemurray> well it tries to redownload them yes. the status in the plugin is "transferring to your ubuntuone storage"
<piratemurray> if i stop and start the u1 service then it downloads them again and syncs to the cloud
<duanedesign> piratemurray: looks like i can reproduce this locally
<duanedesign> let me see if i can find a bug report on this
<piratemurray> thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> piratemurray: i am not finding one. Since it is Sat and most the devs are not  in today it would probablly be best if you had time to file a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee-community-extensions/+filebug
<piratemurray> yeah sure no worries.... i'll do that now
<piratemurray> thanks
<duanedesign> piratemurray: if you do file a bug please post the number here and i will pass it along
<piratemurray> yeah ok, i'm just filling one out now
<Nhdb> what does 'called nothing' mean in the syncdaemon.log?
<duanedesign> hello Nhdb
<Nhdb> hi
<duanedesign> Nhdb: Not sure about the 'called nothing'. Is their a problem with U1 or you just curious?
<piratemurray> duanedesign: thanks for your help duane: the bug report is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee-community-extensions/+bug/596262
<Nhdb> well, I'm trying to get my gmail contacts into the ubuntuone contacts
<Nhdb> but then I saw that the contact I put into ubuntuone via the webinterface is not synced with evolution
<Nhdb> so I thought someone was wrong with the syncing, and currently its writing hundreds of lines of <filename>  called nothing (IN T:NONE:F)
<Nhdb> so I was wondering if thats a problem
<Nhdb> duanedesign: I seem to have this problem btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/540675
<duanedesign> Nhdb: currently Contact sync is disabled. Last i heard they were turning back on gradually so it doesnt overwhelm the service
<Nhdb> oooh
<espen77> Is u1 webservices down?
<duanedesign> hello espen77
<espen77> i can "sign up for free" when i login to my u1
<duanedesign> espen77: i saw mention of degraded service yesterday. Let me check mine...
<espen77> duanedesign: same thing?
<duanedesign> espen77: i got a 9mb file in a little over a minute
<espen77> from the u1 web?
<mkarnicki> I hate when when I can't catch verterok/aquarius during weekend ;D
<duanedesign> espen77: that is how long it took to sync a file from my Ubuntu ONe folder to the cloud
<duanedesign> espen77: your files are not syncing at the moment>
<duanedesign> espen77: what do you get from the Terminal command:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: how is AndroidU1 coming along
<espen77> duanedesign: havent tried any synking yet....doing "panic backup" of my u1 dir...
<duanedesign> espen77: what seems to be giving you a problem?
<espen77> duanedesign: problem is showing anything at one.ubuntu.com in web browser
<duanedesign> hmm
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: for the last week I have not touched the project at all. I was working with verterok on downgrading the protocol to old Java I/O, as NIO has, from our perspective, critical bug and we could not use it :/ . So, all in all, I'm frustraded. Working on everything else than project itself ;_;
<duanedesign> espen77: your files do not display correctly at one.ubuntu.com/files ? Are these new files
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: in 3 weeks time I have worked out 4-weeks in means of time I declared for the project. and I'm sad the Android app is waiting for other things to complete.
<espen77> duanedesign: the "plans" page display on "one.ubuntu.com/files"
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: and by 'is waiting' I mean, I'm working my ass off to make it work with huge help from verterok
<duanedesign> espen77: are you trying to set up Ubuntu oNe for the first time? Trying to select one of the options 2GB or 50GB?
<espen77> duanedesign: no i have had 50gb for a while
<duanedesign> espen77:  and it is not letting you log into https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<duanedesign> is this where it sends you too the 'plans' page?
<espen77> duanedesign: it lets me login, it say logedin as none espen, but i only see the page as when not loged inn
<duanedesign> espen77: are you using Firefox? do you use NoScript?
<espen77> firefox as it came with lucid, and exact same ressult on maemo5 browser on phone
<duanedesign> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49840675/Bildschirmfoto.png
<duanedesign> that is the None <username> issue you are having^^
<espen77> no, i get a page like not logged in, with none username logout, but not any info about y quota
<espen77> i'll try to change ISP of the computer and see if the ressult change.....brb
<espen77> same thing different isp
<espen77> must be my account then
<espen77> i'll ask in here on monday
<duanedesign> espen77: definetly if you can make it back by Monday when the devs are here that would be optimal
<notlistening> Hi using 10.04 and can't get my contacts to sync any ideas?
<duanedesign> hello notlistening
<notlistening> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> notlistening: the Contact sync had to be turned off for awhile. Last i heard they are bringing it back online a little at a time so it doesnt overwhelm the service
<notlistening> Oh ok
<notlistening> never lost in in 9.10 just 10.04
<notlistening> oh well
<duanedesign> yes notlistening . There were a huge number of people that started using Ubuntu One with the release of 10.04
<notlistening> what i really want is a way to get my contacts from ubuntuone to an android phone
<duanedesign> notlistening: actually there is someone working on that
<notlistening> not fast enough :D u know who or where?
<mkarnicki> notlistening: funambol works for that, it's called sync
<mkarnicki> notlistening: me.
<mkarnicki> mkarnicki: and I'm not working on funambol. we're be working on a native client.
<notlistening> nice mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> notlistening: not quite. the project has stalled due to android bug.
<notlistening> in the android market it is called sync?
<mkarnicki> notlistening: no, visit one.ubutnu.com and
<duanedesign> oh. thank you mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> wait, where was that
<duanedesign>  /phone
<mkarnicki> notlistening: there was a section somewhere where you could
<notlistening> lol been trying to find it :P
<mkarnicki> notlistening: register your phone and sync it with U1 (with that Sync client)
<mkarnicki> notlistening: give me a sec
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<mkarnicki> https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<mkarnicki> notlistening: ^
<duanedesign> :)
<notlistening> when i got the beta mail i'm sure it was on that page
<notlistening> my phone is not listed
<mkarnicki> notlistening: neither is mine. pick any
<mkarnicki> lifeless: I have HTC hero, selected HTC Dimond
<notlistening> and where do i put the settings?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i had a user in awhile back who had an Android phone and it wasnt listed.....nevermind
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that user should have selected any 'somewhat compatible' one ;)
<duanedesign> isee. thanks
<mkarnicki> notlistening: just visit that site and do it step by step, everything should be there
<notlistening> Dell Streak here
<mkarnicki> notlistening: no idea.. I'm not related to funambol project
<mkarnicki> notlistening: but if you have an Android-powered phone
<notlistening> The instruction the the site are not there really
<mkarnicki> notlistening: you can expect some real goodies coming along in 2-3 months
<mkarnicki> notlistening: ping beuno
<notlistening> lol i just won't make callls for 2-3 months
<notlistening> having said that i am excited :D
<mkarnicki> notlistening: lol, nobody said you can't enter contacts on your phone..
<mkarnicki> notlistening: ;)
<mkarnicki> notlistening: actually, in my case
<notlistening> i am too lazy to do it one at a time
<mkarnicki> notlistening: I had my contacts on the phone, and I synced them *up* to U1, not down
<mkarnicki> gotta go know.. my project is f*ed and I'm really worried
<mkarnicki> l8r
<notlistening> thanks
<beuno> mkarnicki, we''re going to try and roll out the android upgrade for funambol on Tue
<beuno> we've been having some issues with the upgrade, and want to make sure we won't break anything, so we're taking it slow  :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: but it was working, wasn't it? (or I got something wrong). you're talking contacts or more?
<mkarnicki> beuno: sorry, I'm all in that protol right now. I could have got you wrong. thanks for the update :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: /s/protol/protocol
<mkarnicki> beuno: I have synced once, and I think it was during the beta test. because my free sync-account never started ;> if you wanna me beta test though, I'll be happy to do so.
<beuno> yes, contacts
<beuno> there's improved support for android in funambol
<mkarnicki> beuno: nice :)
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> they have a lot of nice things for android planned
<beuno> wgrant, I think that path bug is fix released
<beuno> we rolled out our API servers yesterday
<beuno> and thoe protections in in there I believe
<mkarnicki> beuno: that sounded like funambol was about to implement the things we talked about :D (at least they won't integrade with Tomboy haha.. will they o_O ?)
<mkarnicki> *integrate
<beuno> mkarnicki, no no, other stuff
<beuno> but lets talk about this in a few weeks :)
<beuno> I need to go!
<beuno> bbl!
<mkarnicki> beuno: sure! bye!
<notlistening> Hi anyway to get my contacts from ubuntuone into evolution in 10.04? I need to sync with google to get them on my phone
<mkarnicki> umm.. shouldn't they sync just like that? (U1 -> Evo) I thought it was U1 fuctionality, too
<notlistening> 10.04 contacts sync is not working
<mkarnicki> notlistening: I think it's temporary, no?
<notlistening> hope so :D but trying to get my contacts from my old wm6 to new android and struggling
<notlistening> Google to the rescue
<Guest70009> is the sync with contacts down?ntu ufor
<Guest70009> is the sync for ubuntu contacts down
<notlistening> in 19,94
<notlistening> 10.04
<Guest70009> is the sync for ubuntu contacts down
<duffydack> its been down for a long time hmmm
<Guest70009> becasue I transfered all my contacts from personal to coucdb last night and it was fine now there gone from both palces
<Guest70009> I tried to add anouther umbuntu address book in couchdb now I have 2 and cant delete either?
<Guest70009> do you know id there an add in for evolution that might be corrupted?
<GoTylerGo> honk
<GoTylerGo> Is anyone here? :o
<mkarnicki> guys.. I don't know where you live, but it's 1. Saturday 2. 10PM in Europe
<mkarnicki> and since staff (grater part of them) live in UK
<GoTylerGo> Does this room close at a certain time? It's 4PM EST USA
<mkarnicki> you can add that up ;)
<GoTylerGo> Ahhh. Grr. Thanks lol.
<Guest70009> yes thought you left
<mkarnicki> GoTylerGo: no :) but at a certain time it's less probable to meet many ppl
<mkarnicki> that would help :)
<GoTylerGo> haha useless to sit here and talk to myself.
<mkarnicki> GoTylerGo: dude, don't be mad at me :) I'm a regular user
<GoTylerGo> i'm not mad! :]
<mkarnicki> GoTylerGo: no. but it's a much better idea come here on Monday and 'honk' :)
<Guest70009> sorry I walked away from my computer
<mkarnicki> GoTylerGo: you should get support then :)
<GoTylerGo> i am too. is anyone else having problems with Ubuntu One Music downloads???
<GoTylerGo> i know it was down before, but all the status say they are up now...
<Guest70009> I'm havng trouble with the contacts sync guess that a know issue huh
<GoTylerGo> yes, that is known. also bookmarks.
<Guest70009> would it make my address book in evolution dissapear?
<GoTylerGo> Guest70009: that i'm not sure... i would think it would have problems syncing, but i don't know about disappearing.
<Guest70009> yea becasue I transfered all my contacts from personal address book to coucdb Unbunto addressbook last night and it was fine now there gone from both palces. now I'm screwed.
<GoTylerGo> you don't have any backup??
<mkarnicki> Guest70009: you have a backup, don't you.. ?
<GoTylerGo> i'd wait and see if that's a common thing or not, but i'm going to head over to ubuntuforums.org for more help now. you might have some luck doing the same. :]
<Guest70009> I have an outlook address book but wen I import to evolution everything comes over but contacts very fustrating
<Guest70009> calander and mail inport fine just not contacts
<licehead> hello,
<licehead> what is this place, and is there no point to look for help here.
<duanedesign> gord: /5
<duanedesign> oops
#ubuntuone 2010-06-20
<iRcNoAsE> Gestern um 8:58:38 PM habe ich das Album "Falco III" vom Sänger "Falco" gekauft. Leider wurden nur 6 Lieder der 10 Lieder ins Web-Profile übertragen. Bei den anderen 4 Liedern kommt folgende Meldung "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again." im Rhythmbox.
<iRcNoAsE> sorry
<iRcNoAsE> Yesterday 8:58:38 PM I have the album "Falco III" bought by the singer "Falco". Unfortunately, only six songs of the 10 songs on the web-profiles have been transferred. For the other four songs is the following message "There was a problem completing the download. Try downloading again." in Rhythmbox.
<kermiac> hi iRcNoAsE, are your songs in the web interface?
<kermiac> iRcNoAsE. Unfortunately it is the weekend for the U1 devs. I would suggest either coming back here on Monday or filing a bug report & we can pass it on when the devs are around
<kermiac> honk ^^
<kermiac> iRcNoAsE: if you do file a bug report, please let us know the bug report number & we can ask the relevant people to look into it
<iRcNoAsE> kermiac: Only only 6 of the 10 songs are in the web ui
<kermiac> iRcNoAsE: ok, unfortunately I don't think anyone is around atm that can poke around in the server logs to look into this for you.
<iRcNoAsE> kermiac: I'll create a bug report
<kermiac> iRcNoAsE: please let me know the bug report number & I'll ensure that the relevant person is poked after the weekend
<iRcNoAsE> kermiac: okay
<duanedesign> 2
<duanedesign> 3
<duanedesign> oops
<kermiac> hey duanedesign ;)
<iRcNoAsE> kermiac: Bug #596465
<kermiac> bug 596465
 * kermiac kicks the bot
<kermiac> ok iRcNoAsE, I'll make sure the right person takes a look at it for you after the weekend. Sorry that you are having issues with U1
<kermiac> Launchpad bug 596465 in ubuntuone-client "Not all songs from the album were transferred to the Web profile. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596465
<mjsamet> Türk var mı aranızda ?
<kermiac> !turkish | mjsamet
<ubot4> mjsamet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mjsamet> ty :)
<kermiac> np :)
<iRcNoAsE> kermiac: okay & thx
<jimmyt> hello
<jimmyt> is any one having a hard time finding the authorize computer button for ubuntu one
<Atluxity> yes
<Atluxity> I started with ubuntu one yesterday
<Atluxity> if you check the FAQ
<Atluxity> you will find a magic command
<Atluxity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<Atluxity> that will help you :)
<Atluxity> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<Atluxity> that is the command, I just didnt want to post it directly because people should not trust commands from other strangers on irc, at least in my mindset
<chris97> sorry but despite of status page says it's impossible to download files -> connection dropped when downloading -> the same with published files...
<Atluxity> jimmyt, did that help?
<jimmyt> not really i dont use terminal much
<Atluxity> well I dont know how else you are going to get it done
<jimmyt> do i type the whole string or just part of it
<Atluxity> the whole
<Atluxity> just 1 line of command
<Atluxity> (the ;-character works as a separator for each command, but still keeps it on one line)
<jimmyt> and where it says login i put my email right
<jimmyt> ?
<Atluxity> then your web-browser has popped up, right? asking for login
<Atluxity> thats the email, correct
<Atluxity> this sound like you got the command right
<jimmyt> so i enter my email in the terminal
<Atluxity> the next window, after login should be a "Add this computer"
<Atluxity> no
<Atluxity> just the command
<Atluxity> login for terminal?
<jimmyt> any spaces
<jimmyt> no
<Atluxity> no more spaces than the ones i posted, not more or less
<jimmyt> ty got it to work i just copied and pasted aperently my keyboard is having issues
<Atluxity> alright
<jimmyt> so i had either wrong letters or to many spaces
<Atluxity> thats good to hear
<Atluxity> and l looks kinda like a 1 and vica versa
<jimmyt> yeah it was what a one or an l cause i was using l
<chris97> hi guys, do you know is there any outage in serving files through the http?
<jimmyt> the contacts and notes are haaving issues
<chris97> and files?
<jimmyt> not that im seeing but i havent uploaded any
<Atluxity> chris97, no, sorry, I dont know that much. I just started with ubuntu1 yeasterday, and hassent gotten it quite up yet. It freezes on me, probably just needs a reboot, but I dont want that right now
<chris97> i'm on the windows machine now and downloading give me "connection reset" error in my web browser
<jimmyt> just go my box set up to ubuntu one
<jimmyt> derrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jimmyt> deee + deeee = chris97
<jimmyt> i donot belive that ubuntu one works on windows
<chris97> oh yes, but through the web service
<chris97> not a client
<mkarnicki> jimmyt: I don't know who asked the question, but their porting U1 to Windows already
<mkarnicki> by their I mean some guys, not U1 developers - the client code is open source, and CouchDB has been ported already, if I'm not mistaken
<mkarnicki> omg.. /s/their/they're
<mkarnicki> sorry for my English
<mkarnicki> but I don't have the link around. it might have been posted on omgubuntu.co.uk
<mkarnicki> gotta go now.
<jimmyt> still i think that there isnt much you can upload at this time unless you want to pay 10 dollars amonth for fifty gigs of space
<jimmyt> how big is the file you are trying to upload
<mkarnicki> ( jimmyt: I think prices are similar to dropbox, or at least the initial free storage space is the same )
<jimmyt> well at the free level its 2 gigs
<jimmyt> i was just comtemplating geting the upgrade
<mkarnicki> ;)
<mkarnicki> I'm off for breakfast. bye!
<jimmyt> im off for a quick snozze before church
<fjord> i am unable to download any files. seems like there is a problem.
<chris97> fjord: I have the same problem here
<chris97> using the u1 through the http interface
<chris97> when downloading I have "connection reset" error in my web browser
<larsemil> the feature i would want the most is sync of the calendar, is this planned?
<cantor> honk
<mkarnicki> larsemil: I think it is planned, soneer or later, with funambol.
<Benjamin_> Hi
<Benjamin_> I was wondering is there or are there plans to have python integration to ubuntuone?
<Benjamin_> If there aren't, is there anyone I need to speak to or anything I need to do (beyond the normal research on licensing, etc.) for leverage this functionality as I have a bunch of stuff I want to start integrating ubuntuone into.
<Benjamin_> Would prefer not to write the python integration so thought I'd ask the general consensus on the usability if there is any for python integration :) (I'll rtfm when I'm not on my phone :))
<mkarnicki> Benjamin_: you mean python API ? UbuntuOne client is written in Python. not sure what you mean by integration.
<rabidkoala> Hey, can someone help me troubleshoot a downloading problem with the music store?
<Benjamin_> sure api works to :)
<rabidkoala> It has similar symptoms to a bug that was "closed" a while ago in the beta version... songs getting stuck in "There was a problem completing the download" mode
<Benjamin_> integration == higher level description of an api/framework/etc.  something that allows me to integrate ubuntu one functionality into my python apps :)
<balachmar> Hi, just curious, will syncing files that are not in the Ubuntu One directory work, if one computer has encrypted home and the other doesn't?
<mkarnicki> balachmar: as long as you are logged in, it will work. (then the file system is mounted and de/encrypted on the fly)
<balachmar> mkarnicki: well just asked, because in the faq it says if you want encryption in the cloud use encrypted home.
<mkarnicki> balachmar: you found that.. ? could I have a link please? I'm interested.
<balachmar> Then just one more question. My u1 says processing queues now, however, --waiting-content does not decrease and --current-transfers shows nothing
<balachmar> mkarnicki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Are my files stored on the server encrypted?
<balachmar> ooh, nevermind about that question, it is doing metadata at the moment...
<mkarnicki> balachmar: ok, I don't feel comptetent to answer your question then. but someone else around here should.
<mkarnicki> balachmar: how will you check if the files are encrypted in the cloud anyway?
<duanedesign> good day mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> goodevening duanedesign :)
<balachmar> mkarnicki: don't know. I was just reading the faq, and when I read that, I thought well, what about when only one has encrypted home. But I guess they are readable there. So everything should be fine.
<mkarnicki> balachmar: good for you, I guess:) ?
<balachmar> mkarnicki: Yeah, I GUESS too :) will know tomorrow when this pc finishes syncing :)
<duanedesign> balachmar: let us know how it goes :)
<Atluxity> when I open the preference window for ubuntu one, it freezes after finding my login-info
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: do you think a published file link would brake if the user would make a fresh install of the system (that is, including new U1) ?
<duanedesign> Atluxity: if you launch form the Terminal with the command: ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> do you get any kind of informative error
<Atluxity> ill check, one moment
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i am not sure about that.
<Atluxity> no informative error, no error at all, it just wont respond to my clicks and such
<duanedesign> Atluxity: was it working before? Is this the first time you have tried to use it?
<Atluxity> not been working since I added this computer
<Atluxity> this is the first time
<duanedesign> Alkini: Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption do you see your Ubuntu One Token
<Atluxity> duanedesign, no change when launching from terminal
<mkarnicki> Atluxity: I think that last duanedesign tip was for you ;) check the token.
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> tab fail
<duanedesign> Atluxity: yes that was for you.  Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption
<duanedesign> open the passord folder and see if you see the Ubuntu One Token
<Atluxity> yeah
<Atluxity> yeah, I can see it
<duanedesign> Atluxity: ok try and quit everything and see if it will open then. To quit all the ubuntuone processes the command would be:  killall ubuntuone-preferences; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -q
<Atluxity> Im not seasoned enough with ubuntu to tell if it looks "normal", what ever that is, but its not anything that stands out
<Atluxity> ok
<Atluxity> ooo... wait... in terminal i got some debug-info
<Atluxity> one moment, pastebin
<Atluxity> http://pastebin.com/4bCGBTM9
<Atluxity> I have ubuntu in Norwegian, and then "brukt" is translated to "used"
<duanedesign> also look at the log:  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/u1-prefs.log
<duanedesign> Atluxity: ohhhhhhh
<duanedesign> Atluxity: i've seen this before
<duanedesign> Atluxity: let me find the bbug report
<Atluxity> alright
<duanedesign> Atluxity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578977
<duanedesign> can you click the 'this effects me' button at the top
<Atluxity> I dont find the "this effects me" button
<Atluxity> found it
<duanedesign> Atluxity: if you can make it back it in here between Monday and Friday 13:00-21:00 GMT youcan poke the developers about that bug.
<Atluxity> duanedesign, GMT = 22 now, right?
<Atluxity> not thats CET
<duanedesign> 20:15 gmt
<Atluxity> alright
<Atluxity> thanks
#ubuntuone 2011-06-13
<duanedesign> DC/8
<duanedesign> ir to do bot aht the g=cahbges stced 6k
<duanedesign> yiu cab run the u1sdtuuk -lis fildrs commnsd
<ajmitch> duanedesign: irc from a phone? :)
<duanedesign> then run u1sdtool --listfoldrs
<duanedesign> you eill get something likr   id=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca subscribed=True path=/home/duanedesign/Pictures
<duanedesign> ajmitch: sorry jut re read t~yiu isser
<jml> hello
<jml> I am an Ubuntu One user and I have a friend who is an Ubuntu One user, how do I find their public files?
<jml> We're just trying to share files.
<jml> He's trying to share them, and it says "Please wait"
<jml> and we're waiting and nothing is happening.
<jml> ... and here he is now
<jml> OK
<jml> So for those reviewing the logs, Huw had to guess the magic email address
<jml> one of the three that I have linked to my Ubuntu One account
<fagan> morningh
<fagan> I wonder if the AR people are going to be around today
<Chipaca> fagan: nope
<fagan> Chipaca: figures since the ash
<Chipaca> fagan: right, i don't know if they're even home yet
<fagan> Chipaca: so they are going right back home rather than waiting it out
<fagan> they were saying they could get a bus from a different country or something from what I remember
<Chipaca> fagan: right. flights reopened over the weekend, but closed down again yesterday evening.
<fagan> ah so its 50:50 if they got back or not
<rotten777> duanedesign: I just did a symlink to patch the problem so it's "working"
 * fagan break
<karni> U1 is slow or is it just me? I'm trying to create 3 small UDFs, since few minutes :<
<fagan> karni: dont know havent tried it today
<duanedesign> karni: that would be consistent with what user(s) have been saying this weekend
<karni> duanedesign: interesting. I did create one UDF this morning. but most recent 3 UDFs are still in my --waiting
<duanedesign> i said users, i meant user
<duanedesign> my Natty install has been stuck at 1563 files in --waiting for over a week
 * fagan EOD
<duanedesign> o/
 * duanedesign womders if rye is around?
<fagan> duanedesign: should be
<fagan> the people from AR arent aroun though
<fagan> and everyone else might have been a little tired or what ever
<fagan> so thats why it was so quiet today
<dobey> some AR people are around
<fagan> facundobati_sta I saw joined
<dobey> but several of us are also off today/tomorrow
<dobey> anyway, i am off, so later :)
<fagan> didnt know thatz
<fagan> dobey: laters
<duanedesign> thanks mr fagan
<fagan> duanedesign: np :)
 * fagan always thinks mr makes someone seem older than they are 
<karni> duanedesign: fagan: he's on holiday today.
<fagan> ah that explains it
<karni> national holiday of some sort (trinity)
<karni> fagan: The "aren't you staying one day longer, sir?" in London was actually prolonged stay of alecu, with whom they swapped me just before the sprint
<achmyr> hi
<achmyr> who can help me with Android Client project setup?
<karni> achmyr: hi there friend!
<karni> achmyr: what would you like me to help you with?
<achmyr> i've checked sources and tried to create Eclipse project, but that project has dependency on "rest-api" project
<achmyr> where can I found it?
<karni> one sec
<fagan> one.ubuntu.com/developer
<fagan> im pretty sure
<fagan> lol sorry didnt read that properly :/
<karni> achmyr: I'm the best person to help you with that. I can't answer your question at that very moment though.
<achmyr> no rush =)
<achmyr> I just want to take a look what've been done so far
<achmyr> and maybe contribute a bit
<karni> achmyr: Due to some circumstances I'm not able to help you out just now. Don't take that personally - I'll happily help you with the setup soon. If you'll leave me your e-mail on priv, I'll should get back to you in the following days.
<achmyr> ok
<ralsina> Hello ubuntuone!
<ralsina> I am currently in freaking Brazil
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<ralsina> hi duanedesign
<Uber_Geek> Got a question:  after reading the FAQ's I see the conflict files are ignored by UO, but why then do they show in my web version of my files?  and also the .{guid} files
<duanedesign> hello Uber_Geek
<Uber_Geek> Hi DuaneDesign
<duanedesign> evryone is making their way back from a sprint, So it is a little dlow
<Uber_Geek> Network split?
<duanedesign> If you can idele for a few minutes we migh be avke to gry you an answer
<Uber_Geek> sorry miss read, from a sprint?
<ralsina> Uber_Geek: yes, we had the full team sprint in London last week
<ralsina> Uber_Geek: so most people is taking today off to recover from the trip.
<ralsina> OTOH, I am *still* traveling
<Uber_Geek> ah ha
<duanedesign> ralsina: did you seee Uber_Geeks question/>
<ralsina> duanedesign: saw it, no idea about it
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: if  you would like to come back this time tommorow I am sure tiy questuin can get answered then
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: or PM mr your email i will let you know the second I find ouf.
<Uber_Geek> I will be happy to come back tomorrow, and will pry stay on all day (during work PST) and willing to help if I can.
<duanedesign> i am sure we will het you sorted
<dobey> Uber_Geek: conflict files created by things other than ubuntuone aren't ignored, and for ".{guid}" i am not sure what you mean
<Uber_Geek> to my knowlesge I don't have anything other than UbuntuOne checking those folders.
<Uber_Geek> are the conflict files created by the windows client different than the native linux client?
<dobey> how are the files named that you are asking about? foo.u1conflict?
<Uber_Geek> conflict-{guid}-{filename}.xml
<dobey> that doesn't sound like it came from ubuntuone
<Uber_Geek> sorry the .xml was part of a file name
<dobey> hrmm
<Uber_Geek> so just conflict-{guid}-{filename}
<Uber_Geek> there are also alot of .{guid} files
<dobey> i have no idea what those would be
<Uber_Geek> I think it has to do with the windows cleint.
<dobey> maybe
<karni> duanedesign: interestingly, u1sdtool -d and u1sdtool -c kicks the SD well and things start to work. I did that twice today, already.
<Uber_Geek> is there a SVN repository for the source for the windows client?
<karni> duanedesign: you need to get that keyboard fixed ;)
<Uber_Geek> nevermind found it.
<duanedesign> karni: yes I am going first thing monday
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> dobey: when you mean conflict files not creayed by U1 are not ignored i.e if someon named a file foo.u1conflict?
<dobey> duanedesign: i mean if you have a bzr checkout in u1 and you merge a branch with conflicts and it creates the foo.CONFLICT foo.THIS foo.OTHER files, we don't ignore those, for example
<dobey> at least, afaik we don't; and if something else creates conflict-something-something, we don't ignore it
<czajkowski> anyone alive ?
<dobey> brrraaaaaaaaiiiinnnssssss…
<czajkowski> dobey: heh evening
<czajkowski> dobey: just trying to pair this machine up with U1
<czajkowski> so the pop up appears, and I click on I have an account already
<dobey> are you on 11.10?
<czajkowski> but it does diddly squat
<czajkowski> Natty
<dobey> nothing in the logs
<dobey> ?
<czajkowski> I click on the already have an account, it goes grey for a moment then nothing
<dobey> are you using GNOME3 PPA?
<czajkowski> dont think so
<czajkowski> no
<dobey> ok, check the logs under ~/.cache/
<dobey> probably ubuntu-sso or ubuntuone-control-panel will hopefully have some appropriate info
<czajkowski> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626132/
<czajkowski> not sure I did that right
<duanedesign> thanks dobey
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> czajkowski: open seahorse and see if ther eis an Ubuntu One token in your keyring already
<thisfred> could use a trivial review or two on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.3.0/+merge/64461
<czajkowski> ahh yes there is
<czajkowski> dobey: it's an old one though
<czajkowski> and no idea of the phrase
<czajkowski> feck
<dobey> czajkowski: delete that entry then, and it should work to make a new one
<czajkowski> nope still the pop out box launches but nothing happens
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks for your help though
<dobey> hrmm :-/
<czajkowski> dobey: even more annoying if I launch it from the unity panel
<czajkowski> it loads for a second so I can see there is some error
<czajkowski> then goes to the usual pop out
<czajkowski> where I click I have an account
<dobey> not sure i understand that exactly; cp does take a second to start though, because it pokes at the keyring and stuff on start
<czajkowski> nwell when I load it from the launcher, it appears but it says information but dispapers before I can properly  read it, then the "normal" pop out appears
<dobey> weird
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> gonna restart machine and see if that helps
<czajkowski> brb
<czajkowski> dobey: making progress http://twitpic.com/5b6c4q/full
<dobey> ok, so you got a token then
<czajkowski> indeed
<dobey> but seems like maybe ubuntuone doesn't know about it, like there was a comms issue between sso, one.ubuntu.com, and the client perhaps
<czajkowski> aye but no idea now how to fix it
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> clicking on cloud folders it can see them
<czajkowski> FINALLy
<czajkowski> keeps disconnecting me and my connection is fine
<dobey> well your token is not valid, so sure it would fail to connect every time it tried
<czajkowski> whooo tis working
<czajkowski> in progress
<czajkowski> :D
<dobey> and if it's a server comms issue, there is probably nothing you can do
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks for your help
<dobey> sure
<czajkowski> finally let me sign in
<czajkowski> which was the main issue
<Uber_Geek> any of you on the windows beta project?
<czajkowski> but would have been nice to get an nicer error message earlier on saying somethings up
<czajkowski> that's my only issue wiht U1 when something goes wrong I've no idea what unless I come for help in here
<dobey> ewwwwwww
<dobey> someone made nautilus render the background in 11.10 :(
<czajkowski> dobey: http://twitpic.com/5b6gj8/full
<dobey> ok
<czajkowski>  thank you
<dobey> now to figure out my own problems :)
<CardinalFang> Oh oh Oneric, please don't break for me when I upgrade you.
<fagan> CardinalFang: well dont restart
<fagan> that always works
 * fagan is quite happy at the moment without updating 
<fagan> or restarting I mean
#ubuntuone 2011-06-14
<fagan> morning
<nessita> hello crowd!
<fagan> nessita: your here
<fagan> nice
<nessita> fagan: yes :-)
<nessita> how is it going?
<fagan> good good
<fagan> how was the trip back
<nessita> it was good, and we were really lucky, since our flights operated normally, but the airport closed a couple hours after we landed
<Chipaca> nessita: ralsina is still stuck in brazil
<nessita> Chipaca: yeah, I figured from his tweets :-(
<Chipaca> nessita: yeah. I thought you weren't working today?
<nessita> Chipaca: I am, I wasn't working yesterday
<Chipaca> nessita: kewl
<nessita> so, I just checked lan.com and the buenos aires-córdoba flight right next to mine was cancelled on Sunday
<nessita> I feel special :-P
<Chipaca> nessita: cue mandel singing 'i feel pretty'
<facundobatista> nessita, you're special :)
<facundobatista> (good morning)
<nessita> Chipaca: lol
<Chipaca> nessita: i need to go over some dates/planning stuff wiv you
<Chipaca> nessita: when would be a good time?
<mandel> nessita: I have been looking at trunk of control panel and u10client and all tests seem to pass, did they get fixed?
<mandel> or am I doing something wrong?
<facundobatista> mandel, pign
<nessita> Chipaca: depending on your lunch, it can be as soon as I finish catching up with stuff, like in 30 minutes?
<facundobatista> *ping
<mandel> facundobatista: pong
<nessita> mandel: I would say your machine is either too slow or too fast and the timing issues are not presenting there
<Chipaca> nessita: sure. ping me.
<nessita> mandel: as far as I know, everything is still "broken" re tests
<nessita> which is :-(
<nessita> mandel: unless dobey fixed that yesterday? though I think he wasn't working yesterday
<mandel> nessita: really? dammed I ran them several times in my vm and worked.. that is annoying
<nessita> mandel: do you have u1-devtools up to date? because that is were the issue is (we fixed the base test case)
<mandel> nessita: good point, I think I reverted to r33 at some point to find out when all this started
<nessita> mandel: right
 * mandel looks at the r version
<facundobatista> mandel, just a reminder of that branch for you to run the tests in windows :)
<mandel> facundobatista: oh, I forgot, can I have the url?
<mandel> facundobatista: I'll do it right now
<facundobatista> mandel, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/waiting-send-id/+merge/63979  thanks!
<mandel> np
<nessita> mandel: how is it going the SyncDaemonTool for windows? (trying to build a mental map of our pending assignments re wcp)
<mandel> nessita: goo progress but I'm waiting for the test to fix and land the new code that has been blocked for a while, I'll like to have something ready for this evening tom morning
<mandel> facundobatista: since running al tes tests on windows atm is a pain, which test are the ones you wrote for that branch you gave me?
<nessita> mandel: ack, I'll work on the tests as soon as I finish with what Chipacaa needs
<facundobatista> mandel, actually, didn't write a new test for the windows part: changed what windows/ipc.py receives in some part, and fixed the code so the *current* tests go ok
<facundobatista> mandel, see line 90/91 of the LP diff
<mandel> facundobatista: ok, then I know which to run :)
<mandel> facundobatista: looks like the tests pass if I merge it with https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management which has been blocked due to the tests situation..
<mandel> major PITA...
<ralsina> morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: how/where are you? :-)
<ralsina> hi nessita, greetings from foggy sao paulo
<ralsina> Or rather Atibaia, wherever that is
<nessita> ralsina: and your family, where are they?
<ralsina> nessita: in another hotel in Sao Paulo proper
<nessita> ralsina: have you get together?
<ralsina> since the airlines are paying we can't change hotels, and I am 1 hour by car away from them
<nessita> oh
<ralsina> and neither can leave the hotels since the airlines want us near when the plane gets scheduled
<ralsina> so, maor suckage
<ralsina> s/maor/major/
<nessita> ralsina: are you getting back to ARG in the same flight?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<nessita> mayor oh
<ralsina> nessita: not even the same airline :-(
<nessita> major*
<ralsina> I wonder how I describe this on canonicaladmin (yes, I had swap scheduled for today but I am stuck in another country)
<nessita> ralsina: you should ask your boss ;-)
<ralsina> I'm so down I am about to go on a free-shop chocolate binge while watching friends reruns :-(
 * mandel walking dog
 * fagan break
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you get back
<fagan> store bought scones are not as good as the ones from london :(
<dobey> nessita: i had yesterday and today as swap, so no i didn't work on the tests. :-/
<nessita> dobey: ack. Is tarmac running?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but u1client is broken; and i don't want my workstation crashing because the tests ate all my RAM
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<nessita> hi alecu
<alecu> hi nessita. I thought you were on swap today.
<nessita> alecu: not, only yesterday
<nessita> :-)
 * fagan needs to head off for a few hours for errands
<nessita> stand up in 2'
<nessita> fagan: stand up first!
<fagan> nessita: will do
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel, fagan, thisfred?
<fagan> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<fagan> dont think mandel is back yet
<nessita> DONE: london sprint
<nessita> TODO: windows control panel
<nessita> BLOCKED: tests are not passing on u1client
<nessita> NEWS: we're going back to the "work only on bugs". IE, do not submit a branch without a bug attach to it, idelly created before the branch was started :-)
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * played about more with that branch
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Get the branch merged in and the tests finished
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * by stupidity
<fagan> next alecu
<alecu> DONE: team sprint
<alecu> TODO: catch up with windows port
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
 * fagan should have added the team sprint to the done item :D
<nessita> mandel, alecu: we're having a mumble meeting re the windows port right after the stand up (well, a couple of mins later so we can grab some tea)
<thisfred> DONE: worked on ubuntuone-couch release TODO: get ubuntuone-couch uploaded, help anyone with anything BLOCKED: no
<alecu> nessita, ack. Do you know if anyone besides ralsina is on leave?
<nessita> alecu: ralsina and dobey are on leave, though dobey may do some work today to try to fix the tests
<nessita> everyone: please say "ack" if you understood what I meant regarding "work only on bugs"
<nessita> mandel, alecu, fagan, thisfred: ^?
<fagan> ack
<nessita> mandel, alecu: meeting in mumble in 20 minutes
<alecu> ack
<thisfred> ack
<nessita> thanks!
 * thisfred files bug: Work On Stuff
<thisfred> :P
<nessita> lol
<dobey> guess i should maybe make a thing for tarmac to require a linked bug with --fixes to land stuff
<nessita> mandel: you back?
<nessita> does anyone has the cell phone number from mandel? if so, please tell me in private
<nessita> I repeat: does anyone has the cell phone number from mandel? if so, please tell me in private (the one in the directory is old from Belgium)
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<dobey> nessita: directory?
<dobey> oh
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> rodrigo_: ping
<nessita> alecu: until we have the meeting, what are you planning on working on?
<alecu> nessita, right now I'm catching up with warthogs, and will do my pending expenses and will start looking into the pending gnome keyring 3 bug.
<alecu> nessita, what about you?
<nessita> alecu: I just filed a couple of bugs and I'm trying to remember where I left the cloud-folders tab, to create the merge proposal
<nessita> alecu: the keyring 3 bug will have to be postponed, we have some hard dates on the windows port
<nessita> alecu: that was the meeting about, I'm "desperately" looking for mandel to have the meeting and sync up
<alecu> nessita, I know that the keyring 3 bug can wait, but I was planning on taking a look at it while we are idle on the windows side...
<nessita> alecu: let's un-idle you in the windows side! :-D
<nessita> alecu: do you have any pending branch?
<nessita> alecu: I'll review now https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/more-devices-tab/+merge/63292, what about you starting with the preferences/settings tab?
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/more-devices-tab
<alecu> that one
<nessita> on it
<alecu> nessita, I don't like that we keep building and have not tried this on windows yet.
<nessita> alecu: I agree. But until we have a proper planning meeting with mandel, who for now we depend on, there is not clear path for testing this on windows
<mandel> nessita: sorry I'm back had an emergency to sort out...
<nessita> and as far as we foresee there should not be (tm) differences for that code (assuming we have the SyncDaemonTool)
<nessita> mandel: mumble please?
<mandel> nessita: sure on it
<nessita> alecu: mumble please?
<alecu> one minute
<nessita> sure! thanks
<rodrigo_> nessita, pong
<nessita> rodrigo_: is ok, no need now :-)
<rodrigo_> nessita, ok :)
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> alecu, mandel: first bug tagged with u1-zomg-windows! bug #797199 :-P
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797199 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement cloud folders tab in the QT version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797199
<nessita> and the tag is now official
<nessita> is also official for u1client
<Uber_Geek> is there anyone in here that works on the windows client?
<nessita> Uber_Geek: yes :-)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<Uber_Geek> Sweet, i would like to get involved, and help make the windows version work better.
<nessita> mandel: what's with the https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935? wasn't ralsina doing reviews for it?
<mandel> nessita: no one was I'm going to go through by ranches and take a look, when done I'll send an email to you guys
<mandel> I have not been bossy enough with the reviews
<nessita> Uber_Geek: that's great! right now we're really hard on having a complete new version, using the same daemon as the one we use in linux. So I would advice waiting until we release this code, and then help us test it and improve it
<nessita> mandel: PLEASE! :-)
<nessita> mandel: also, if not present, add test instructions to the merge proposal so we can actually test the stuff (even if you already EOD'd)
<Uber_Geek> nessita: anything I can do to help in the meantime?
<mandel> ok
<nessita> Uber_Geek: well, are you familiar with QT and css styling for QT?
<Uber_Geek> no :(
<nessita> Uber_Geek: is ok :-)
<nessita> Uber_Geek: then there is not much you can help with at the immediate moment. Could you please re-ping us after June, 24th?
<nessita> (if you're still available)
<nessita> mandel: can I mark as approved this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/62627 ?
<Uber_Geek> I plan on following this for the forseable future.
<nessita> nice
<mandel> nessita: let me take a look
<mandel> nessita: go ahead, it looks correct
<mandel> actually I can do it, face palm
<nessita> mandel: well, I trust you will update all your branches, so I'll now stop digging into them :-P
 * nessita goes back to her stuff
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> alecu: ping
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: can you review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor/+merge/62961
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita: allows to use the correct reactor according to the platform. Later we can add a bug that states that the reactor is no needed on linux
<mandel> that way we try to fix the dbus issue
<nessita> right
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<nessita> mandel: Text conflict in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/gui.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<mandel> nessita: hm, something must have changed, will fix right now before I forget
<mandel> nessita: this is a hard one, but can you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<mandel> nessita: if you feel you are not sure about it tell me and I'll get ralsina + alecu do it
<nessita> mandel: I will certainly try
<alecu> to do what?
<alecu> oh, to review it.
<mandel> alecu: review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<mandel> :)
<alecu> ack
<nessita> mandel: also https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use_correct_reactor/+merge/62961 for alecu, right?
<mandel> yes
<mandel> nessita: but let me fix the stupid conflict :)
<nessita> mandel: why calling QObject.__init__(self) instead of super()?
<nessita> mandel: and why is this for "type(data) == type(False)"?
<dobey> alright, now where are we, so i can get back to my stuff :)
<dobey> mandel: ah your branch failed for other reasons :)
<iheartubuntu> does U1 have a mobile site for smartphone users? im not really interested in streaming music, just accessing my data.
<mandel> dobey: ok going to look
<nessita> dobey: what was it this time?
<dobey> nessita: it's mucking up permissions on stuff under _trial_temp, so trying to remove some things fails
<dobey> or maybe that also happens in trunk?
<nessita> dobey: but is that mandel's changes? I don't think so...
<nessita> dobey: I would guess your tarmac trunk has a dirty _trial_temp, can that be it?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: any other idea?
<dobey> or well, it's dirty now, becuase of mandel's branch
<nessita> dobey: mandel's branch does not play with dir perms, so is odd
<mandel> well also because if I dif play it would be for windows
<dobey> well i don't know what it is. i am just reporting the facts. empty dir, merge mandel's branch, run tests, boom.
<dobey> mandel: well, and linux doesn't have a "hidden" file permission :)
<mandel> dobey: ok, I'm going to take a look locally :)
<dobey> i'm trying trunk to see what happens there
<mandel> dobey: what do you mean with hidden ?
<dobey> mandel: on windows, files can be "hidden" via an attribute/permission thing. i was just trying to think of some actual file permission that exists on windows that's in the FS :)
<mandel> dobey: oh, yes true, and you also have other strange ones…
<mandel> let me first fix  conflict I've got in a diff branch and then take a look at that
<dobey> mandel: hooray for using utf-8!
<mandel> dobey: you found the issue?
<dobey> mandel: no, your sentence ended with "…" :)
<mandel> haha
<nessita> mandel: I asked you 2 questions before re your qt integration  branch: why calling QObject.__init__(self) instead of super()? and why is this for "type(data) == type(False)"?
<iheartubuntu> does U1 have a mobile site for smartphone users? im not really interested in streaming music, just accessing my data.
<dobey> i wonder if we can parallelize tests
<dobey> iheartubuntu: there is a files app coming for android if that's what you're looking for
<iheartubuntu> aawww im still stuck with an iphone
<mandel> nessita: QObject.__init__ in most cases you cannot use super in PyQt, but I've just tested it and it works, so no real reason for this exact class
<mandel> nessita: the type is that I want to make sure it is a <type bool>
<nessita> mandel: then you should use type(True) == bool\
<nessita> type(something) == bool
<mandel> nessita: what's the diff?
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923 line 89
<mandel> nessita: I have a question about the FakeSdtool class in control panel, what is it for?
<nessita> mandel: before going to that, let's have a conversation at a time :-) Are you ficing the type() thingy?
<nessita> fixing*
<dobey> nessita, mandel: i am also seeing the file permissions things in trunk
<nessita> dobey: you fixing it as well? :-D
<dobey> if i knew what was wrong i'd fix it, but i don't
<nessita> mandel: please answer me before I swicth my attention to something else :-)
<dobey> problema por chicharros :)
<nessita> dobey: can you please cry outloud for help to chicharreros?
<mandel> nessita: let e think about the answer
<mandel> nessita: I really do not see the difference between the code you propose and the one is present? is it a matter of style?
<nessita> mandel: not only style but confusing people
<nessita> mandel: someone can easily do: False = 'a;
<nessita> False = 'a'
<nessita> and then your code will be checking against the string type
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i wonder if some weird condition is being hit due to the broken tests setup/teardown/super usage all over the place
<mandel> nessita: well, yes that is the same arg used when doing c, but if the assing Fals to a string, wel they are stupid… I can change it if you want
<nessita> mandel: yes please
<nessita> ok, I need to reboot due to  font update breakage
<mandel> alecu: nessita: I need to walk we dog will be back soon
<nessita> mandel: I'm back
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<nessita> mandel: please ping back when you're here
<dobey> nessita: am running tests on your testingit branch to see if it also has perms errors
<nessita> dobey: let me know
<dobey> nessita: not sure. your branch ate all my ram, and i got the inotify "too many open files" in it :(
<dobey> it was 1.4G and climbing when i killed it just now :(
<nessita> dobey: ouch
<nessita> dobey: if you review the changes, you can check that they make sense... anyways, not funny to ran out of RAM
<nessita> alecu: you're back! :-) I was feeling lonely
<dobey> nessita: check what changes?
<nessita> dobey: those from my branch
<alecu> jajaja
<dobey> nessita: i'm not saying they don't, but stuff is obviously broken :)
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'FakeNetworkManager' object has no attribute 'busName'
<dobey> like that
<nessita> dobey: is that u1client trunk? :-(
<nessita> dobey: yes things are broken. Not sure how to escalate this, can I suggest you try to define a plan of action with phil?
<dobey> that was from your branch. some of the tests were failing with that, intermixed with the inotify issues
<nessita> dobey: I would love to help, I like fixing this kind of messes. But for now, I can't
<nessita> dobey: oh
<nessita> weird
<nessita> hum I think I removed that because as far as I saw it was not needed
<dobey> well, that's fine, but we do need to fix the perms issue that's in trunk, and blocks branches now
<nessita> yes
<mandel> nessita: pong
<mandel> tell me :)
 * pfibiger just noticed he got pinged.
<nessita> mandel: I added comments for both branches for minor fixing, the test request is not that minor and I would like to read your opinion on that one
<dobey> i don't know if i'd call that a ping, so much as a dereferencing :)
<pfibiger> hehe
<mandel> nessita: which branch is the test request one?
<nessita> mandel: in the txnamedpipes
<mandel> nessita: ok, well that is a complicated thing to do… we could fake the integration, but I'm not happy about that.
<mandel> nessita: other thing to do would be to test the logic of the diff test, which also seems a little off for me, but more doable
<nessita> mandel: what about tetsing the class you're developing? not the integration itself. Can that be done?
<mandel> nessita: yes, we could test the implementation of the event, eventFilter and postevent methods
<nessita> mandel: would that be quickly doable?
<mandel> nessita: not nice because is not very tdd, but we can do that… the problem is that that class does the interleave of the reator which I have no clue of how to test.. maybe if I look in twisted trunk ..
<mandel> nessita: yes, is doable, and will brin some coverage to the code, it would stop from other people braking it, but I'm not a happy camper on how the test would look
<mandel> nessita: I dont know how to explain it, but they will look artificial
<nessita> mandel: not sure what that means at code level
<nessita> I mean, when applied to code
<mandel> nessita: fragile tests
<nessita> mandel: can't we do plain unit tests where we don't depend on other components such as twisted?
<mandel> nessita: yes, I'll write classic unittest that ensure the logic on the methods used for the inegration work as expected
<mandel> should not be too much work
<dobey> nessita: seems like facundo is only chicharros around today; and i don't see him on irc :(
<nessita> mandel: thanks (do not spend too much time on that please)
<nessita> dobey: facundo is on swap day today, now that you mention
<mandel> nessita: wont
<dobey> nessita: then nobody is around; lucio and verterok are on holiday, and the new guy is, well, new :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll do that in an hour, I was going to go to rugby, tom I'll move to the argetina timetable
<nessita> mandel: ok. Is there any chance you fix the conflict first? (in the other branch)
<nessita> so alecu and I can do the review
<mandel> nessita, dobey: before I go, in the test case of the sd in the tear down one of the methods ensures that the readonly files are read-write so that they can be deleted, maybe the issue is there
<mandel> nessita: just pushing it right now
<nessita> mandel: great
<dobey> mandel: maybe; i suspect it's probably not getting called now, with the changes to devtools or something :(
<dobey> ugh, there are lots of chmod calls
<mandel> dobey: I think that the base test case they use for that does not inherit from the dev-tools test case, but I'm saying this from the top of my head
<mandel> dobey: yes, lots of the, for each time you create the dirs used by the sd integration tests
<nessita> dobey: I would guess the chmod-cleanup is being done in tearDown instead of inside a self.addCleanup call, so if there is a failure, tearDown is not called
<mandel> s/the,/them
<nessita> dobey: (but those cleanup functions registered with self.addCleanup will be called even in case of errors)
<mandel> nessita: one question, the test_install_bookmarks_extension, does it always fai?
<nessita> what I meant was: tearDown is not called if there is an exception inside setUp
<nessita> mandel: it never fails, it has nothing in it (I would guess)
 * nessita checks
<dobey> nessita: tearDown should be called still; afaik twisted adds tearDown with an addCleanup()
<mandel> nessita: I get a timeout
<nessita> mandel: where's the error?
<nessita> dobey: I'm pretty sure tearDown is not added as a addCleanup
<nessita>     768         d.addBoth(self.deferRunCleanups, result)
<nessita>     769         d.addBoth(self.deferTearDown, result)
<mandel> nessita: ubuntuone.controlpanel.integrationtests.test_dbus_service.OperationsTestCase.test_install_bookmarks_extension
<nessita> dobey: is not added as a cleanup :-)
<mandel> nessita: I just get tiral telling me that is still running after 3
<mandel> seonds
<dobey> nessita: ok, whatever, doesn't matter, because we're not hitting the case you're talking about, since the tests are passing :)
<nessita> mandel: are you up to date? and I mean every single package (u1devtools)
<dobey> nessita: ie, the tests pass and tearDown itself is failing, it seems
<dobey> or just not ever getting run
<nessita> dobey: ok, then I better focus on this windows thingy
<dobey> similar to the problem we are having with the InvalidDBusSession thing :(
<mandel> nessita: yes.. but I;ve got strange issues with my testing vm, when I get back from rugby I'll test in a real up to date natty
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita: I'll ping you with the results :)
<mandel> don't hate windows too much
<nessita> mandel: please
<nessita> too late!
<nessita> :-P
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> need to buy more ram :(
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i've got part of it fixed it seems, at least :)
<nessita> dobey: yeah? great. What was it?
<dobey> nessita: what i last suspected; inlinecallbacks/setup/teardown fiasco :(
<nessita> hu
<nessita> uh
<dobey> i don't know if i understand the dbus tests in syncdaemon well enough to fix it right though
<nessita> dobey: if you have specific questions I can try to help you
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626733/
<dobey> those are the 2 failures i'm currently getting (some other weirdness as well, but this is the big blocker atm)
<nessita> looking
<dobey> i changed the tests to yield d and use inlineCallbacks, but didn't help
<nessita> dobey: I would add several prints inside  the if reply_handler: block to see what branch is entering in and what's the value of args_list
<nessita> dobey: seems like what the dbus call is returning is not what the test expects. Can you please show me what changes you made re: inlinecallbacks+setup+teardown?
<dobey> hmm
 * dobey tries
<dobey> nessita: seems those two tests block on the "            config.get_user_config().set_udf_autosubscribe(not result) calls in the disabled reply handler
<nessita> dobey: I'm lost, can you rephrase using two "? :-D
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626742/
<dobey> current diff
<dobey> nessita: sorry, paste issue; closing " should have been after the (not result)
<dobey> "config.get_user_config().set_udf_autosubscribe(not result)"
<nessita> dobey: I know what the problem is
<nessita> dobey: you removed the BaseTwistedTestCase as parent class, which takes care of restoring the user config
<nessita> dobey: which is in turn used as a precondition (to be in a given state, the default) for the tests
<dobey> hrmm, ok
<nessita> dobey: the tests are failing because they assume they have an initial config that is not being there
<nessita> (since that config is being messed up by other tests and no one is restoring it)
<nessita> dobey: makes sense?
<dobey> yes; but doesn't make sense that they were the only 2 that failed there :)
<nessita> dobey: well, it depends on the order the tests executed, this time the previous tests left the config in a way ionly 2 are broken
<nessita> only*
<nessita> dobey: the easy fix is to restore the config at setUp, for example
<dobey> well i've fixed that by fixing the inheritance
<nessita> like BaseTwistedTestCase does in its setUp. So you can define the config default setting outside and call that from the 2 test cases, without inheriting from both
<nessita> ok
<dobey> now i have stuff like this all over the place: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/626749/
<nessita> looking
<dobey> DBusExceptions but tests still pass
<nessita> dobey: ah, that is another bug that I think we need to report and ask chicharreros to fix. The test itself is not waiting for all the dbus communication to finish
<nessita> dobey: but enough communication happened so the assertion pass OK
<nessita> dobey: I would go ahead and leave that in place filing a High bug
<dobey> ok
<dobey> am making sure running all tests pass now with no perms errors from rm
<nessita> dobey: yey!
<dobey> whoot
<Uber_Geek> silly question, when I Check out a working copy of the windows installer, I get 3 empty folders, am I doing something wrong?
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/test-trial/+merge/64591
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: changes make sense, running suite now
 * thisfred as well
<nessita> test ran surprisingly fast
<nessita> dobey: did you remove most of them? :-P
<nessita> dobey: big approve
<dobey> lol, i wish
<dobey> yay, perfect timing. just about time for another tarmac pass :)
<nessita> dobey: we owe you cake, you know
<nessita> though I would happily trade windows work for fixing tests :-D
<alecu> nessita, we'll get cake as well for you working on windows.
<nessita> alecu: that's encouraging, thanks :-)
<dobey> mmm, cake
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, tests are SUPERslow here. Weird
<nessita> thisfred: you broke it!?!?!?!? :-P
<thisfred> nessita: I'm running tests for dobey's branch as well. They've been going for half an hour or so...
<nessita> thisfred: that is not good: Ran 2220 tests in 288.987s
<thisfred> ah AND I get errors:
<nessita> thisfred: is you u1devtools up to date?
<thisfred> maybe not
<thisfred> damn
<nessita> Version: 0.1.3+r36-10~natty1
<thisfred> yep, one revision behind
<nessita> thisfred: the key one
<thisfred> maybe they'll be fast now too!
 * thisfred retries
<nessita> let us know
<dobey> nessita: landed; and set mandel's back to approved, so it should land now on the next run in a few minutes :)
<nessita> great!
<dobey> and i guess i'll just have to have another day as my swap day instead
<dobey> since at this point i'm about a half hour shy of being here a full day :P
<dobey> nessita: and mandel's branch hath landed
<nessita> that's great
<dobey> so i am off. :)
<dobey> later
<nessita> bye!
<thisfred> Ran 2220 tests in 1266.447s
<thisfred> PASSED (skips=6, successes=2214)
<thisfred> still 5 times slower. On my 8GB i7, but there you go. Are you using a quantum computer, nessita? :)
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, an i5 with 8G ram
<nessita> food time!
 * nessita chews some almonds
<Uber_Geek> nummy
 * fagan is back but has to go again :/
<fagan> Uber_Geek: what installer are you talking about?
 * fagan just read the scroll back
<fagan> The installer is old I wouldnt be supprised if it was broken in some way
<nessita> fagan: were you delayed because of the ashes as well? :-P
<fagan> nessita: the ashes?
<alecu> Ok. So it's Kung Fu Panda right now, and a bit more Windows joy later.
 * alecu waves
<Uber_Geek> fagan: I was wanting to look at the source for the windows installer.  Nessita mentioned a complete rebuild of the windows version, but I was hoping to look to see why it was doing some specific activities on my system.
<nessita> bye alecu, please remember to send your email at your final eod :-)
<fagan> Uber_Geek: yeah that installer hasnt been updated for months so there wouldnt be much point in looking at it
<fagan> bye alecu
<fagan> nessita: oh you mean cricket
<fagan> Ive never watched a game in my life
<fagan> :)
<fagan> Ok gtg will make up the 2 hours tomorrow
<nessita> ok, I'm off bye all!
<iheartubuntu> question: there was some ubuntuone updates today, which I installed, and now U1 will not connect. Anything I can do? thanks!
<iheartubuntu> question: there was some ubuntuone updates today, which I installed, and now U1 will not connect. Anything I can do? thanks!
#ubuntuone 2011-06-15
<fagan> morning
<mandel> morning everyone!
<Chipaca> mandel: morning!
<mandel> Chipaca: morning :)
 * fagan break 
 * fagan back
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> duanedesign: hey
<fagan> holy crap next door is giving me a big headache
<fagan> it sounds like they are drilling for oil
 * fagan closed all the windows and turned up music loud and it still comes through 
<fagan> Im going to need to take a walk before my head explodes
<duanedesign> :(
<fagan> ok back and I think i know whats been stumping me
<fagan> they are still drilling for oil next door though
<fagan> oh and now a dog starts barking to add to the whole wonderful music of the noise
<duanedesign> ohh goodness
<fagan> duanedesign: its getting to the point where im thinking of heading to the pub instead of working for the day :)
<duanedesign> :)
 * fagan calls the swap day gods
<fagan> I was kidding about the pub but im thinking of escaping to my brothers house or my dads
<duanedesign> yeah that sounds intolerable
 * mandel walking dog
<jeroen-> I have a problem syncing a folder. It's on the web, but not on my desktop.
<jeroen-> Log says this: 2011-06-15 13:52:29,610 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.MuteFilter - DEBUG - Blocking FS_DIR_CREATE {'path': '/home/jeroen/Documenten/Foldername'} (2 left)
<fagan> rye: ^
<jeroen-> I altered the "foldername"
<rye> jeroen-, could you please check that it appears and is checked in the cloud folders panel of ubuntuone-control-panel ?
<jeroen-> The two other "left" are the same, but two subfolders
<jeroen-> rye:  yes the folder '/home/jeroen/Documenten is checked. I had this error when I unchecked and rechecked the folder in the control panel
<jeroen-> it says all is synced, but not this important subfolder
<rye> jeroen-, okay, could you please run "u1sdtool --info /home/jeroen/Documenten/Foldername" in the terminal - does it work?
<jeroen-> rye:  yes
<jeroen-> I have output
<rye> jeroen-, could you please run the same for some file inside that directory?
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: when you are getting 'failure: UPLOAD_CORRUPT'..."'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F'" what to do to resolve the differing hashes?
<rye> duanedesign, is this on 11.04 ?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<rye> duanedesign, frankly speaking i can't find any other way except to remove the offending file from the server side (backing up the local one) and then reupload
<rye> facundobatista, ^
<rye> duanedesign, what is the createor of the file?
<duanedesign> their looks to be quite a few, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73481619/syncdaemon.log
<alecu> mandel, ping
<fagan> alecu: hes walking the dog
<fagan> probably not back yet
<alecu> cool
<fagan> Wow my brains are on the floor today
<alecu> fagan, so, how's your branch coming? any progress on the list of items we wrote?
<fagan> alecu: I was looking at it and playing about and breaking it lots but I cant do anything today
<fagan> next door are making a lot of noise im waiting for ralsina to ok me abandoning work today
<jeroen-> rye:  it has no file. It only has tow subdirectories and the rest is empty, the same as on my desktop
<alecu> fagan, ralsina is not coming today.
<jeroen-> rye:  the are much more subdirs
<alecu> fagan, take the day off, and swap it for some other, or mark it as a sick day.
<fagan> alecu: ah god so who do I ask to get off
<fagan> ah ok
<jeroen-> rye:  but they are on the web - if I could download a whole folder structure I was happy
<fagan> well I do have a blazing headache so it does count as sick ish
<fagan> so im going to run out the door to the nearest quiet place
<jeroen-> rye:  what the ....!!! now those filers and folders are also gone on the web!
<jeroen-> now I loose data!!
 * fagan EOD
<jeroen-> where can I sue Ubuntu for loosing my files?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, which is the size of the file?
<thisfred> alecu: internet is flaking out here, *and* I have a repair guy coming  out at 9 (standup o'clock), so if I'm not there, here's my standup:
<rye> jeroen-, could you please check whether the files are in your Trash folder?
<rye> jeroen-, are you running 11.04 ?
<thisfred> DONE: bug #797176, packaging couchdb server patch, reviews
<ubot4> thisfred: Bug 797176 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/797176 is private
<thisfred> TODO: maybe package new server patch for couch, whatever else anyone needs, open bugs
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> thisfred, cool, thanks.
<thisfred> thank you!
<thisfred> gonna try rebooting to see if that helps, but I suspect it'
<thisfred> s bloody comcast again
<jeroen-> rye:  yes I do
<jeroen-> rye:  they are not in my trash folder
 * mandel back
<duanedesign> facundobatista: their are more then one. The first one in the log is size='27270040'
<facundobatista> duanedesign, are all of them > 25MB? there's a known issue with resumable uploads and persistent corruption in the upload
<rye> jeroen-, upon folder/file removal syncdaemon is moving the files to the trash folder so the folders may be there containing the files
<facundobatista> duanedesign, AFAIK, verterok is working on a branch that will allow a new upload don't stay dirty because of the previous one
<rye> facundobatista, oh, so my .iso file upload has not yet completed still
<rye> jeroen-, when was the last time you saw these files online?
<duanedesign> facundobatista: it looks like they are all >25mb....i'll look through the entire log to be positive
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, any ideas on how to make this compile?
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627294/
<alecu> mandel, also, regarding this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<mandel> alecu: which c++ compiler do you have?
<alecu> mandel, the one that's mentioned in the wiki
<alecu> mandel, the express edition of vs2008
<mandel> alecu: hmm weird.. I've had no issues with it, let me look closer
<jeroen-> rye:  I saw the files before I unchecked the Documents folder and rechecked it again in the UO control panel
<rye> jeroen-, ok
<alecu> mandel, hmmm... perhaps it's because I've never even ran it.
<jeroen-> rye:  I saw the files online, not on my disk
<rye> jeroen-, could you please archive the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log now and send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ?
<alecu> mandel, I've just started it, and it says "configuring the environ for the first time"....
<alecu> let me check again,.
<mandel> alecu: could be, it does something about setting the env the first time.
<mandel> alecu: :P
<rye> jeroen-, were these files uploaded from another computer (i.e. they were not originally on this computer)?
<jeroen-> rye:  is there not to much private infomation in those logs?
<rye> jeroen-, there are filenames there
<rye> jeroen-, they may be sensitive, yes... hmmm
<rye> facundobatista, do you have any way of reliable log screening?
<facundobatista> rye, what do you mean with "log screening"?
<jeroen-> rye:  that last question: can't remember
<rye> jeroen-, ah, sorry, the files will not be in trash because they were not locally
<jeroen-> I will check my laptop, one moment please
<jeroen-> oh wait
<jeroen-> I never used ubuhnto one on my laptop
<jeroen-> only desktop
<rye> facundobatista, say we are investigating something but don't care about the filenames, do we have some way of filtering the output to replace the filenames only
<rye> jeroen-, um, have you reinstalled your machine?
<alecu> mandel, another thing: in the following branch, nessita says we are missing tests for the qt.py file: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<alecu> mandel, do you want me to help making those tests?
<facundobatista> rye, I never do that, sorry
<dobey> fagan: laptops are portable, fyi.
<jeroen-> rye:  no i didnt reinstall, but I reinstalled ubuntu one
<rye> jeroen-, so, the folder locally suddenly started missing these files but they still were present online, is that correct?
<mandel> alecu: I'm writing some of them, but I've stumbled with a problem, whihc you might be able to help :)
<rye> jeroen-, any special steps for ubuntuone reinstallation?
<jeroen-> rye:  correct
<rye> jeroen-, the log files should be interesting
<jeroen-> rye: only I can remember is I did a --purge as always and the rreinstall was not done on the same day
<mandel> alecu: it seems that trial does not like that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/view/head:/txnamedpipes/iocpsupportpipe/iocpsupportpipe.pyx is ompiled and present in the current dir when running the tests
<rye> jeroen-, nothing was done to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon, right?
<jeroen-> I also removed the old log files and config files
<mandel> alecu: it gives an import error, but it you install it and run it from a diff path it works...
<jeroen-> to start over again
<jeroen-> to see if that solved the problem
<rye> jeroen-, was  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon removed too?
<jeroen-> rye:  yes I think so. i did a find . | grep ubuntuone
<jeroen-> rye:  one moment I have to do another priority
<rye> jeroen-, uh, that was a metadata folder
<mandel> alecu: did it compile?
<rye> verterok, how about creating README file in metadata directory with "Do not remove this directory" message?
<alecu> mandel, not yet. I started VS, closed it, restarted a cmd.exe and now it says it can't find zope.interface. I installed it (again, I think), and now it's giving the same compilation issue.
<alecu> mandel, so I'm restarting the windows vm, since this usually unbreaks every issue :P
<mandel> alecu: take a look if the ocmpiler was added in your cmd path
<mandel> alecu: maybe the issue is that it cannot find the path of the compiler
<mandel> me
<dobey> rye: i don't think that will help really
<mandel> no stand up?
<rye> dobey, true
<jeroen-> rye:  2011-04-03 19:44 fsm < can I assume with this info that this folder was not deletes?
<jeroen-> d
<dobey> mandel: dunno. ralsina not here. fagan ran off.
<mandel> oh! I have to have lunch (spanish time)
<mandel> and nessita is not here too...
<rye> jeroen-, not really, fsm is "file system metadata", it is recreated next time you start ubuntuone, at this point i am not sure about the state of the account
<rye> jeroen-, could you please run "u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l"  now?
<alecu> mandel, the compiler was not added to my path, and the vcvarsall.bat was not created right. I'll try reinstalling vs2008
<jeroen-> output is 0
<rye> jeroen-, okay
<jeroen-> rye:  output is 0
<duanedesign> facundobatista: do you know if their is a bug report on the 'resumable uploads and persistent corruption in the upload'?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, nop... we can ask verterok when he's back
<mandel> alecu: that vs2008 thing is crap...
<mandel> alecu: do you know when is nessita getting here? do we have stand up?
<rye> jeroen-, i have ran the recovery, used bytes counter stayed the same, could you please check whether you have "Recovered" folder in Documenten folder?
<alecu> mandel, nessita is starting in three hours, I think.
<rye> jeroen-, is Documenten UDF folder listed online?
<alecu> mandel, but we should have the standup anyway.
<jeroen-> rye:  local or online?
<rye> jeroen-, online
<alecu> mandel, thisfred sent his standup notes.
<mandel> alecu, dobey, min-stand up then
<jeroen-> rye:  yes there is a Recovered folder
<mandel> me
<dobey> right, nessita is at uni this morning
<alecu> me (as thisfred)
<rye> jeroen-, was the UDF "Documenten", "Studie (archief)" or "Jaar 1" ?
<dobey> me
<alecu> me (as alecu)
<jeroen-> rye:  allthough there is not much in it - only one of the subdirs (Jaar 1/Blok 1)
<rye> jeroen-, is there anything in Recovered folder?
<jeroen-> rye:  Jaar 1
<jeroen-> there are many subfolders in it
<mandel> DONE: More work on SDTool for windows. I was stuck with some tests not passing and I'm behind of what I expected. Looked at the add_qt _support for txnamedpipes, it looks like trial does not like to load the code compiled which is weird. All pending branches to land in u1client have been landed, hurray!
<mandel> TODO: Update the bugs to add the missing SD tool one and link it with the branch. PAsk for a re-review and fix txnamedpipes qt integration tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no.
<mandel> alecu (thisfred) go
<jeroen-> Blok 1, Blok 2, etc
<alecu> <thisfred> DONE: bug #797176, packaging couchdb server patch, reviews
<ubot4> alecu: Bug 797176 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/797176 is private
<alecu> <thisfred> TODO: maybe package new server patch for couch, whatever else anyone needs, open bugs
<alecu> <thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> <thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> Cimi: the diff shown on lp doesn't get updated automatically when the target changes, iircλ DONE: sprint, workaround to unblock u1client (worked on swap day)
<dobey> λ TODO: pick another day to not work, expenses, fix broken stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu :)
<alecu> dobey, there's something weird on your first line of the standup, perhaps for another channel.
<duanedesign> facundobatista: thank you. I am making a note to ask verterok. Do you know when he will be back?
<rye> jeroen-, what was the problem you tried to solve in the first place?
<jeroen-> rye:  to get this folder 'jaar 1' and all its contents back - it was gone locally somehow, but still online
<jeroen-> never deleted it or moved it
<thisfred> alecu: thx, repair man's come and gone
<facundobatista> duanedesign, today or tomorrow... but only if the volcano ashes allow him
<jeroen-> although, cant remember doing so
<rye> jeroen-, could you please double-check the Trash folder? is it completely empty too?
<jeroen-> rye:  he local trash is not empty - there are other deleted files in there, from other folders
<dobey> alecu: very weird
<alecu> DONE: winport meeting, sorted winport bugs, many reviews, worked on getting txnamedpipes running on my vm
<alecu> TODO: winport: help mandel with tests for qt+txnamedpipes
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<rye> jeroen-, could you please do a quick find ~/.local/share/Trash -name '*Blok*' ?
<jeroen-> rye:  did it, but nothing
<jeroen-> rye:  remember those Blok* folders and such where there for months
<rye> jeroen-, is Documents folder completely empty now?
<jeroen-> rye:  no
<jeroen-> rye:  I moved some folders out of it, because I hitted the 2 GB
<rye> could you please archive the logs and send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com still, it will be a bit faster then
<rye> jeroen-, when did you update to 11.04 ?
<jeroen-> rye:  when it came out
<jeroen-> rye:  OK, I will
<rye> jeroen-, and when did you notice the files went missing?
<dobey> ugh
<rye> edge:  /admin/ OperationalError: fe_sendauth: no password supplied
<dobey> mandel: grr, one of your branches landed, that had changes from another proposal, but it didn't have the prerequesite set :(
<jeroen-> rye:  must be a few weeks or a month ago, but I disdnt had time to solved it before
<rye> jeroen-, can you confirm that the files (not folders) were indeed present in online storage recently?
<jeroen-> rye:  yes I can confirm that this morning (EU-time) they were present
<jeroen-> cause I tried to see if I could download the folder at once
<jeroen-> I also tried to share the folder, but this was no resolution
<jeroen-> rye:  mail is sent wit all contecnt of /home/jeroen/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<rye> jeroen-, ok, that is promising, let me have a look at the logs
<mandel> dobey: what do you mean?
<dobey> mandel: your use_txnamedpips branch for u1client, it got merged, but was never reviewed with its own proposal, which existed. instead another of your branches included those changes, it seems; but it didn't have a prerequisite on use_txnamedpipes
<mandel> dobey: oh bullockS!
<dobey> mandel: :)
<mandel> dobey: lets revert, reviw and merge, ok?
<dobey> mandel: well i presume the changes did get reviewed in the branch that merged; so i'm not fussed about doing all that. it's just annoying to see it. just set prerequisite correctly in future :)
<mandel> dobey: I usually do, it split
<dobey> mandel: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/waiting-send-id/+merge/63979 please? there is a pending review requested of you :)
<mandel> dobey: I needed the other branch to land to give the green light :)
<mandel> on it
<dobey> ah ok
<facundobatista> dobey, I approved the branch
<rye> what is SV_DIR_NEW - is it from inotify or server-side?
<dobey> facundobatista: approved what branch?
<dobey> oh your branch, ok
<facundobatista> rye, SV means "server side"
<facundobatista> rye, from the File System you'd get a FS_DIR_CREATE or something
<rye> jeroen-, can you give at least one example of the filename from that directory? (privately if you prefer) - i can't find anything related to Jaar 1 except an OpenOffice/LibreOffice lock file
<dobey> oh bother
<dobey> mandel: grr, that branch i mentioned earlier, did break other stuff. was it branched off a really really old version of trunk or something? :(
<dobey> mandel: provide_windows_vm_helper broke stuff, that is :(
<mandel> dobey: it should not, fuck.. lets revert and take a look
<mandel> dobey: you propose the revert and I'll give you the +1
<dobey> mandel: there are things added back in nautilus/gsd plug-ins, which i'm sure you didn't manually touch yourself :)
<mandel> dobey: yes, I'm sure I did not touch that...
<dobey> pushing now
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/revert-999/+merge/64698
<dobey> ugh, and other spurious bad things in there. boo :(
<rye> ok, i am eoding for now, will return back and continue with udfs, restoring etc
<dobey> mandel: uh
<dobey> where is my +1!
<dobey> bah, i'm going to lunch. bbiab :)
<mandel> dobey: reviewing :)
<mandel> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/revert-999/+merge/64698
<alecu> looking
<alecu> dobey, mandel: revert approved.
<mandel> alecu: thx!
<alecu> mandel, the only bit different between revisions is this:
<alecu> === renamed file 'gsd-plugin/test-send-signal.py' => 'bin/test-send-signal.py'
<alecu> mandel, did your branch do that bit?
<mandel> alecu: I'm taking a look, that branch was approved soooo long ago that anything might have happened
<mandel> alecu: I'll compare agains trunk to make sense of it
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's on 999
<alecu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/999
<mandel> dobey: what was readded exactly? was it just that ^
 * mandel walking dog will be back soon
<dobey> alecu: no, i did that
<Chipaca> huh! hear that?
<Chipaca> it's the wind!
<Chipaca> hear what it's saying?
<Chipaca> plaaaaatfooorm spriiiint
<Chipaca> duuuublinnn
<dobey> what i heard was "groooooooaaannnn"
<dobey> :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yeah
<Chipaca> dobey: the idea of telling people to go kills me, so I'm not gonna
<dobey> i like dublin, i do. but quoth the overweight redneck next to me on the plane from LHR->ATL… "my butt's wore out"
 * dobey waits for mandel to chime in
<Chipaca> dobey: exactly my point, there
<Chipaca> dobey: my point is butts
<dobey> and last week, ralsina mentioned the possibility of another desktop+ sprint in BA soonish
<dobey> but i guess between that and dublin, i'd probably end up being Gold Medallion on DL
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, VS2008 is not working for me. What if you upload the .dll or .pyd to bzr?
<mandel> dobey: I'm here, tell me
<mandel> alecu: may I know the error ?
<mandel> pastebin would be nice
 * Chipaca looks around for a nessita
<dobey> mandel: tell you what? i was just waiting for you to make a bad joke :)
<alecu> mandel, I've reinstalled everything, but it still can't find the .bat files with the env variables for the compiler
<alecu> mandel, I've started digging into the distutils code that starts the compiler...
<mandel> dobey: dammed I missed the oportunity
<mandel> dobey: one question, what was added by the merge that you said should not be present?
<alecu> mandel, but I figured it would be better if we include the .pyd or .dll that is generated in the txnamedpipes repo.
<nessita> hello everyone!
<Chipaca> nessita: OHAI
<mandel> dobey: I'm taking a look at the branch again to ensure it does not happen again
<nessita> mandel, alecu: I'm ready when you are (re: mumble)
<mandel> alecu: do you think so? what happens if someone is using x64
<alecu> mandel, we won't be distributing a x64 binary. Not yet at least.
<dobey> mandel: there were lots of things. some changes to the C code. merge trunk into your branch, commit it, and then make a diff from trunk and see what all is in it
<mandel> dobey: ok, so its mostly C code, right?
<mandel> nessita: I'm booting mumble
<mandel> starting, you do not boot software
<alecu> mandel, and anyway, making vs2008 a dependency is too much only for compiling this .c file in txnamedpipes.
<mandel> alecu: how did you install pykeyring?
<mandel> 'cause there you have the same issue
<dobey> mandel: well, the C is what I noticed, because it broke the nightlies building; but there were also a couple places where you commented out a line of code, or whitespace got added to the end of the line for some reason. it was weird
<dobey> mandel: and i think fagan and ralsina just ran tests, and didn't actually look at the code maybe, or something :(
<alecu> mandel, I haven't installed pykeyring yet. But the same argument could apply.
<mandel> dobey: O_o
<mandel> dobey: ok, I'll take a closer look, maybe something in that old branch is terribly bad
<dobey> mandel: well the branch is a month old, so maybe merging in trunk will get things back to par
<mandel> dobey: yes, I hope that is the only thing...
<dobey> mandel: probably some conflicts. request me as a reviewer when you re-propose the branch again :)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, for mterry's branch i'm inclined to say it should have more tests, but i also am looking at the tests code, and think it could use some refactoring, for that specific set of tests
<nessita> dobey: sorry, I'm in  call. What mterry's branch?
<dobey> nessita: the nm 0.9 status stuff
<nessita> dobey: have a link?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-sso-client/nm0.9/+merge/63869
<nessita> dobey: can you please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/tool-no-params/+merge/64610 ?
<nessita> dobey: and regarding mterry's branch, yes, it definitely needs more tests. Whether we ask him to refactor the test or not, seems to me like there is no needs to ask him to do that. I would like alecu's reviewing that branch though.
<dobey> +1 on yours
<dobey> nessita: i wouldn't ask him to refactor it. but i'm a bit hesitant to ask him to add more tests that we then need to refactor as well
<dobey> nessita: should we refactor first perhaps then?
<alecu> mandel, so, I'm definitely getting the same issues on pykeyring, as per the link I pasted on mumble: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627493/
<mandel> alecu: do you have any other vs version installed?
<alecu> mandel, absolutely no.
<mandel> alecu: I wonder what is going on… check that the batch that i not found is missing, it might be the case that it uses %PATH% to find the batch and is not there
<alecu> mandel, doh, it seems to be a known issue: http://bugs.python.org/issue7511
<nessita> dobey: I would say yes, currently we have no resources to do so. My opinion is to add more tests even if need refactor, since I prefer the test correcteness on top of nice code (though both are important)
<dobey> nessita: the tests in question are very few, and refactoring is pretty easy. i'll make a branch for that, and we can ask mterry to update his branch after it lands, then?
<nessita> dobey: that sounds great
<nessita> dobey: ping me for reviews!
<dobey> will do
<nessita> mandel: I haven't received your email yet (re daily report). Did it leave your "outbox" :-)?
<mandel> nessita: seems like it, is not longer here
 * mandel moving to a diff room will be back in a sec
<nessita> mandel: can you please re-send?
<nessita> mandel: can you please re-send?
<mandel> nessita: yes, right away
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> alecu: can I send you the binaries by mail and you upload them to the canonical server, it seems I'm too stupid to do that
<alecu> mandel, please do. thanks.
<mandel> alecu: it is the txnamedpipes dependecy and pykeyring, right?
<alecu> mandel, at least those two, yes. I don't know yet if I'm missing another
<mandel> alecu: I dont think so
<mandel> alecu: can you confirm you have gotten my email with the binaries?
<mandel> alecu: I just zipped the full package that I have installed in my system
<alecu> mandel, got the email. It's just one keyring.zip, with no binaries at all inside of it.
<mandel> alecu: really? let me try again
 * mandel wonders what 7zip does when you tell it to zip
<GalahadForce> does anyone run nvidia cards in here?
<GalahadForce> i messed up my machine so bad it won't boot normally i finally got it to boot in failsafe mode
<mandel> alecu: the keyring pagkage should work, can you try it?
<mandel> alecu: and you did not get a txnamedpipes.zip too?  I've sent it again
<alecu> mandel, no txnamedpipes on the first mail, but it's on the second.
<alecu> lemme check it.
<mandel> alecu: is the same foward… wtf?!
<alecu> mandel, wtf! it seems my thunderbird is acting up.
<alecu> mandel, I just clicked again on the first message, and it now shows the second attachment :P
<mandel> well, as long as it is there, who cares :)
<nessita> GalahadForce: I think you need to ask ubuntu specific support questions in #ubuntu :-)
<nessita> dobey: look! a u1devtools branch! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/remove-signal-receivers/+merge/64730
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hi
<dobey> nessita: there was a bunch of other code to do that before, but i'm not sure it was actually ever working right, and i'm not sure it's needed, as flush/close should drop them all anyway
<nessita> dobey: I think is good practice to remove the receivers, and I does not make any harm.
<mandel> dobey: I'm working on the branch that broke nightlies, will be testing on natty if everything is ok, will you have time t take a look later?
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, I just met the same error you were having, and I think I found a solution
<dobey> nessita: i would normally agree, but complexity adds more places for things to break
<mandel> alecu: really !!!
 * mandel jumps
<dobey> mandel: yes, just let me know when it's ready :)
<nessita> dobey: you think this is more complex?
<mandel> dobey: th
<mandel> x
<alecu> mandel, when I tried to run the tests in the add_qt_integration branch it said something like "exceptions.ImportError: cannot import name iocpsupportpipe"
<alecu> mandel, was that the error?
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is the issue I have
<alecu> mandel, I fixed it by renaming the folder named iocpsupportpipe, and copying the iocpsupportpipe.pyd there instead.
<mandel> alecu: what do you mean?
<alecu> mandel, "cd txnamedpipes; ren iocpsupportpipe iocpsupportpipe.ok; copy c:\iocpsupportpipe.pyd ."
<nessita> dobey: what I also considered was: for debugging the InvalidSessionBla exception we have right commented out, is ideal to add some check at tearDown time than all the connections are closed before flushing (even if we flush, I think is good to have the tests doing proper cleanup)
<nessita> right now*
<nessita> (I'm not typing very well today :-/)
<mandel> alecu: hm… can you propose a branch with the required changes in the tree so that we can have that landing in trunk
<nessita> dobey: so this removal is needed to ensure all the signal matchers are cleanedup
<mandel> alecu: then I'll finish the test and we can approve that and move on
<alecu> mandel, sure, I'll try.
<mandel> sweet
<dobey> nessita: i think the code that was there before was probably complex for a reason, but that reason is currently long forgotten
<nessita> dobey: I think I know what the code looked like, and I think it was there becasue of lack of knowledge of dbus. That code removed the signal receivers using some complex signal_receiver_remove function that takes several params. This code is analogue but simpler.
<dobey> nessita: and the number of signal receivers doesn't have anything to do with the connection itself. one connection with 5000 signal receivers is still one connection. so i am a bit unsure of whether or not there is actually any benefit to doing this.
<alecu> mandel, wait. This error is also happening on txnamedpipes trunk
<alecu> mandel, can you push your branch with the changes? I'll try looking directly at it
<alecu> * your branch with the tests for the qt.py module
<nessita> dobey: actually no, each signal receiver count as a separate connection (at least inside list_names), I checked this by testing with and without
<nessita> dobey: the benefit is, at least, cleaner code
<mandel> alecu: which changes you want me to push?
<alecu> mandel, sorry, no changes. I meant "branch with the *tests* for the qt.py module"
<mandel> alecu: ok, give me 10 min I need to sort out something in u1-client first
<alecu> sure
 * alecu will be back in 10'
<thisfred> nessita: not urgent, but when you demoed magicicada I noticed the per file progress indicators (right? Or did I dream that?) I wonder where they get their data from and how, and if we can use that for to make the progress bar smarter (so that it doesn't flip from 0% to 100% all at once for a single big file for instance)
<thisfred> Also it turns out that the magicicada are having their cycle this year! http://www.magicicada.org/magicicada_xix.php
<nessita> thisfred: there is no espcific signal from syncdaemon to the world, you need instead pool syncdaemon for upload/download transfer progress :-(
<nessita> thisfred: LOL
<thisfred> nessita: ah, well maybe we can switch to that then, and just update every 10 seconds or so
<dobey> nessita: well i think there is an internal event, which is what the progressbar/aggregator bits use, iirc
<thisfred> dobey: that's just acting on queue length though, and we need more fine grained info
<nessita> dobey: I think that is the SYS_QUEUE_ADDED/SYS_QUEUE_REMOVED, and does not report progress. But maybe I'm wrong?
<thisfred> nessita: no you're right
<dobey> nessita: that's what they're currently using, yes
<nessita> dobey: yes, I think thisfred was asking about upload progress for a given file
<dobey> nessita: but i thought there was another internal thing that had bytes_transferred or something too
 * thisfred digs
<nessita> dobey: not that I know of
<nessita> but maybe? thisfred, let me know!
<mandel> nessita, alecu: tonight there is a lunar eclipse at 9:30 − 10:15 in spains time and I will go away fro some time to take some picts, I ope you don't mind
<nessita> mandel: I do mind.
<nessita> since we won't be able to see it from here :-P
<dobey> nessita: well, internal, and thus not on dbus, which is why magicicada can't use it :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll send you the picts ;)
<dobey> nessita: meanwhile… https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/rf-nm-tests/+merge/64737 :)
<nessita> dobey: did we reach any consensus re the devtools branch?
<nessita> looking at the ussoc branch now
<Uber_Geek> nessita:  curious, which IDE do you guys prefer?
<nessita> hum, hot topis
<nessita> Uber_Geek: each one uses a different one, most likely
<dobey> nessita: no, but i will look deaper into it
<nessita> I use the best of all IDEs: Midnight commander :-D
<dobey> Uber_Geek: i would prefer the one i haven't written yet, but i use emacs + terminal to develop with
<Uber_Geek> so no real IDE's just a text editor and a file manager.  lol  awesome
<nessita> IDEs are for sissies :-P
<dobey> emacs is an IDE
<dobey> it also does e-mail, calendaring, contacts, web browsing, gaming, and irc
 * mandel on the roof taking picts
<dobey> nessita: i didn't know you were manuel
<nessita> dobey: the name "get_proxy" may indicate that the method returns, oh surprise, a proxy :-). Could you please rename it to something like "create_proxy", "init_proxy", etc?
<nessita> dobey: I didn't get the me being manuel joke
<dobey> oh sure. i named it expecting i needed to return one, but after implementing i didn't need to :)
<dobey> 57+# Author: Natalia B. Bidart <manuel…
<dobey> nessita: ^^ in devtools branch :P
<nessita> lol
<nessita> bad copy and paste
<nessita> :D
 * nessita fixes
<dobey> nessita: get_proxy->connect_proxy change pushed
<nessita> dobey: great, me returning to my original personality is in place as well
<thisfred> power went out, did you see my msg about the progress events?
<nessita> thisfred: can you repeat please, JIC?
<thisfred> nessita: dobey: there is an  AQ_UPLOAD_FILE_PROGRESS event. I wonder how often that fires
<thisfred> TRANSFER_PROGRESS_THRESHOLD = 64*1024*1024
<thisfred> so every 64 k
<nessita> yum
<thisfred> same for downloads
<thisfred> the progress bar will need a little work, but it's cool if we can use that
<nessita> thisfred: you can ceratinly use that, and we (in magicicada) may wanna evaluate moving that to dbus (though it may be too overheading)
<thisfred> yeah, that's a lot of events
<thisfred> potentially
<nessita> dobey: approved
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: that sounds like a message to aggregate, and push thru dbus no more than once per second, or so.
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I wonder what all listens to that. If nothing else is, we can also up the threshold by a lot
<thisfred> although 64k is not that bad
<dobey> well, there are cases where 64K will take longer than 1 second
<thisfred> which is fine
<thisfred> no progress is also news
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> I'll just use it as is, and we can see if and where we need aggregation
<dobey> thisfred: and it doesn't solve the problem if you stick in one files that's <= 64K :)
<thisfred> true, but that would be text files, which are only for geeks ;)
<thisfred> and unless you have a very slow connection, it does not really matter since the bar won't sit at 0 forever
<dobey> my connection was horribly slow last night :(
<dobey> but back to normal now
<facundobatista> dobey, horribly slow would be approximately as "normal in Argentina", right?
<dobey> facundobatista: it was slower than the hotel in argentina even :(
<facundobatista> wow
<nessita> dobey: you should know that when inheriting from 2 classes, when one is old style, calling super will not call both  parent (just checked it). So I'm changing DBusTwistedTestCase so both parents are called
<dobey> nessita: huh? then why was that code working yesterday when i did that?
<nessita> dobey: becasue we removed the check, and the DBusTwistedTestCase was creating its own self.bus
<nessita> dobey: if you remove the self.bus creation, assuming that you have one from your parent, boom, no self.bus
<dobey> nessita: so which parent does it call then?
<nessita> dobey: the first one in the inheritance declaration
<dobey> please don't not call super()
<nessita> in this case, the BaseTwistedBlad
<dobey> nessita: but only if the first one is old style is that the case?
<dobey> nessita: swap the inheritence declaration then
<nessita> dobey: both parents are old syle, and that does not work
<dobey> or well, i swapped them yesterday, when fixing the other issue we had, to unblock the branch landing
<nessita> we need to do:
<nessita> +        yield DBusTestCase.tearDown(self)
<nessita> +        BaseTwistedTestCase.setUp(self)
<dobey> eh? it was working just fine yesterday
<dobey> otherwise the tests would have failed
<nessita> dobey: nopes, please read me for a bit :-)
<nessita> dobey: before your change, the DBusTwistedTestCase was calling the 2 parents explicitely. After your change, DBusTestCase was not longer called, but the test were passing since DBusTwistedTestCase was doing a lot of stuff by his own (duplicating code from the DBusTestCase parent)
<nessita> dobey: the solution is *not using* super, in this case
<nessita> dobey: super() should not be used for old style classes parents
<nessita> (if there is more than one)
<dobey> not calling super() is the wrong fix i think
<nessita> dobey: not in this case. Why you think is wrong?
<dobey> nessita: because of http://fuhm.net/super-harmful/
<nessita> "...But it's okay if they're oldstyle classes"
<dobey> "Subclasses must use super if their superclasses do"
<nessita> dobey: you can try this by your own instead of arguing :-) not both setUp's are called using super()
<nessita> and we need both
<dobey> super should call both. if it's not then we need to fix that problem, not workaround it by not using super, i think
<dobey> tcole: is that correct? or am i totally confused with this twisted/super/testing insanity again?
<nessita> dobey: I will not fight this battle. Until you fix super(), I think we need to call both explicitly :-)
<nessita> dobey: please run this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627603/
<nessita> as you can see, no matter the order of the inheritance, only the first parent is called
<tcole> nessita: these aren't old-style classes; we should be using super() consistently everywhere in the hiearchy
<nessita> tcole: define "these" please
<tcole> all the test case classes
<nessita> tcole: False :-)
<tcole> True
<nessita> the twisted TestCase is old-style
<dobey> how is it old style?
<tcole> I used to think so, but IIRC it's not
<tcole> yeah, it's new-style
<tcole> check out twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase.__mro__
<dobey> old style is what exactly? "class foo:" ?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<tcole> old-style = doesn't inherit from object
<nessita> dobey: new style is when inheriting from object
<dobey> ok, then the test cases are definitely new style
<nessita> tcole: then how do you explain that when inheriting from 2 classes only one is called when using super()
<tcole> again, ALL the test case classes, *including* twisted's are new-style classes
<tcole> nessita: multiple inheritance and inconsistent use of super() everywhere
<tcole> nessita: since MI can interpose other classes in between the class and its "obvious" ancestor
<tcole> nessita: if you want to continue to insist that twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase is an old-style class, you are going to have to explain why object is in its MRO first
<dobey> nessita: are you looking at fixing the tests again?
<nessita> tcole: I will not insist, but anyways, can you explain this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627610/
<nessita> dobey: not at all, I'm trying to have them passing in testdbus
<nessita> dobey: I added some func I need
<dobey> nessita: you changed your pastebin
<tcole> nessita: that's wrong, both A and B should be calling super() in their __init__
<nessita> tcole: if you run that script, you will see that only the first parent is called
<nessita> dobey: yeah, to have 2 new style classes
<tcole> nessita: the way super works is that it finds the "next" class in the MRO
<tcole> nessita: so when the MRO is e.g. [Chill, B, A], the fact that B.__init__ fails to call super() means that A.__init__ won't get called
<nessita> crap
<nessita> I understand now
<nessita> so, this is a tricky thing, since then somewhere in your hierarchy things are messed up
<tcole> yep
<tcole> (actually techinically the MRO would be [Chill, B, A, object], but you got the idea anyhow)
<nessita> yes, thanks
<tcole> python has a lot of attractive nuisances in some regards, doesn't it?
<dobey> my favorite python tla is wtf
<tcole> from __future__ import tf
<nessita> dobey: ok, I fixed BaseTwistedBla to call super()
<nessita> good discussion :-)
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: I will read that article "when I have time" (tm)
<nessita> no, seriously, I will
<dobey> heh
<dobey> "when i'm dead"
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/client/extend-sdtool$ grep "\.setUp(self)" * | wc -l
<nessita> 62
<nessita> we need to fix all those calls to .setUp(self), since they are not using super()
<tcole> welcome to my world
<nessita> tcole: LET'S TRADE
<nessita> :-P
<tcole> nessita: give the setUp stuff a week and then see if you still feel the same
<dobey> nessita: some of them we can probably just outright get rid of, or merge some of the functionality into devtools instead
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> tcole: speaking of that, are the server tests running in natty? (I'm curious, not that I need that right now)
<tcole> yes, with the caveat that there's a rabbitmq startup thing that dobey and I still haven't hammered out
<tcole> it may or may not work on your machine
<tcole> dobey: which reminds me, what's your /etc/hosts look like?
<dobey> tcole: oh about that btw; so it starts ok on my dell duo, which i installed 11.04 from scratch on, and upgraded to 11.10; i fixed my workstation's /etc/hosts to basically match that default setup, and it still fails on workstation :(
<tcole> hm
<tcole> so maybe it's not that
<nessita> alecu: care to review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/extend-sdtool/+merge/64749
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> nessita, sure
<tcole> but the issue remains whether the rabbitmq note we fire up comes up as branchname@localhost or branchname@$hostname
<nessita> thanks
<tcole> branchname@$hostname is arguably more correct actually
<dobey> weird
<rye> dobey, 127.0.0.1 localhost\n127.0.1.1 hostname ?
<dobey> rye: yes
<dobey> plus ipv6 bits after that
<dobey> it seems rabbitmq is not actually binding to localhost though
<rye> dobey, it binds to the $HOSTNAME
<nessita> alecu: I just pushed a couple of new revs since I left some nasty prints in the way
<dobey> rye: it binds to $FAIL afaict
<dobey> actually, i think it does bind to localhost, but something is not right
<dobey> yeah, it's binding to localhost, but trying to connect to hostname
<dobey> and for some reason it's not resolving hostname to the lo interface ip; instead it is resolving to the eth IP
<rye> dobey, add hostname. too ?
<rye> dobey, 127.0.1.1 hostname hostname. ?
<dobey> why?
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> mandel: you still hunting photos?
<dobey> oh well
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, why did you change DBusTwistedTestCase to TestCase in test_zglog.py ?
<nessita> alecu: because it does not depend on dbus, as far as I can tell. I asked thisfred and at the time, he couldn't find a reason why to depend on DBus
<nessita> alecu: I needed to do a quick debugging due to some dbus failures, and I ran into  that issue
<alecu> nessita, zglog uses DBus to contact the zeitgeist daemon. If you don't use the test dbus instance, the tests would end up using the real zg daemon.
<thisfred> well, IIRC I said I didn't know but  it looked like it didn't need it and to ask alecu :)
<nessita> thisfred: right
<nessita> alecu: but the test is not using the real ZG, isn't it? /me rechecks
<dobey> alecu: well they won't now, they can't
<dobey> well, maybe they can, but very unlikely, given we patch the SessionBus/SystemBus methods
<nessita> alecu: the single test inside ZeitgeistNotStartedTests do not need the real ZG since is tetsing the failure of that service
<alecu> hmmm let me check.
<nessita> alecu: if I understood the former code correctly, that test is  now really isolated from the system components. I'm not sure how that test was passing before, since it was testing the case where the service was not being started but the test itself was not doing anything explicitly to ensure the service was not running
<alecu> nessita, the test runner used to have a clean dbus instance, so there was no zg-daemon running.
<alecu> nessita, the zg-daemon only was run on ZeitgeistTestCase setup, and cleaned up afterwards.
<alecu> nessita, so, this being an integration test, I don't like the "self.patch(zg_client, 'ZeitgeistClient', fake_fail)" in ZeitgeistNotStartedTests
<nessita> alecu: I see. So, why ZeitgeistTestCase  does not inherit from DBusTestCase?
<alecu> nessita, it did
<nessita> alecu: I did not changed that
<nessita> ah, yes, I did
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> ok, I ll revert that
<nessita> alecu: sorry for that, seems like I was too dizzy. Revert committed and pushed to revision 1008.
<alecu> nessita, are you reverting ZeitgeistNotStartedTests too?
<nessita> alecu: yes, everything in that class but the extra empty line
<dobey> alright, i gotta go. have a good evening all
<nessita> dobey: bye
<nessita> thisfred: would you be available for a review?
<thisfred> nessita: sure!
<nessita> thisfred: I live you implementing the "sure" interface :-D https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/extend-sdtool/+merge/64749
<nessita> s/live/love
 * thisfred is on the case!
<thisfred> nessita: can you add a deprecation warning to the deprecated method?
<nessita> thisfred: yes I can, and I will
<thisfred> if you need an example look at desktopcouch, about 60% of it is deprecation warnings ;)
<nessita> lol
<nessita> thisfred: I did not add that since the dbus call itself can not propagate the deprecation warning
<nessita> but I'll add it the same
<thisfred> ah right. yeah just to be sure, for instance if it's ever subclassed or used in a different context
<nessita> yes
<thisfred> it's also easy to search for in the next version so we can remove it
<nessita> thisfred: Pushed up to revision 1009.
<thisfred> thx!
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> looks great, just waiting for the tests to finish now :)
<nessita> yey
<thisfred> nessita: this looks wrong even though the tests in question don't fail:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627640/
<nessita> thisfred: without looking, is it a dbus disconnected thingy?
<thisfred> RuntimeError: Found no running zeitgeist-daemon instance
<thisfred> all of them
<nessita> alecu: any clues? ^
<nessita> thisfred: do you have the latest branch version?
<nessita> 1009\
<nessita> thisfred: and latest u1devtools? (Jic()
<thisfred> nessita: The tests were running in 1008, I'll run them again in 1009
<nessita> thisfred: do you get that in trunk?
<thisfred> I'll see
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: that looks like the tests in tests.syncdaemon.test_main are not using a mocked version of zglog
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: and they surely used a mocked version of zglog before.
<thisfred> running make test on trunk now
<nessita> alecu: I added some code to Main().shutdown that was missing (and is needed). In my diff, lines 752 to 760
<nessita> alecu: maybe, the Main().shutdown method is being called in test cases that use Main but not the faked zglog?
<nessita> though in those cases I would expect getattr(self, 'eventlog_listener', None)  to be None
<thisfred> huh. in trunk I get a test failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627649/
<nessita> gah
<nessita> thisfred: is this your fast or not so fast machine?
<thisfred> this is the fast one
<nessita> our tests have tremendous timing issues
<nessita> :-(
<thisfred> nessita: same non-failing errors on trunk, so I won't hold your branch up for it
<nessita> thisfred: thanks
<thisfred> let me run the tests one last time on 1009
<nessita> thisfred: sure, why not :-D
<thisfred> well I've not run them completely yet
<alecu> nessita, re: the zglog issues: I don't understand why your branch deletes so many stuff from test_dbus.py, and I guess it surely must be related to that.
<alecu> nessita, in any case, I think your branch is trying to fix too many things at once, and has little resemblance to what the commit message says it does.
<nessita> alecu: it deletes stuff that are provided by the DBusTestCase from u1devtools: the self.loop and self.bus, among other, are created in the parent class
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand whytf we are making this fixes right now.
<nessita> alecu: well, those fixes are there to have a clean tets run in my machine for the branch changes :-(
<nessita> test*
<thisfred> alecu: the errors happen on trunk already, FWIW, or are you talking about an earlier branch?
<nessita> alecu: the tests have several bugs, I think that if we see them we should fix them while we're at it
<alecu> thisfred, those errors are happening on trunk right now?
<thisfred> maybe it's just my machine
<thisfred> alecu: yes
<alecu> thisfred, nessita: then whytf are we breaking u1devtools right now! :-(((((
<nessita> alecu: the things I'm fixing are, as far as I can tell (I can be wrong just like I was with the zglog thing), correct
<nessita> alecu: strictly speaking we're not breaking them but fixing them :-(
<nessita> alecu: I understand your point, though
<nessita> alecu: the trigger from all these was our server tests being broken on natty, which lead to tons of fixes, where some of them impacted u1devtools
<alecu> nessita, strictly speaking we are breaking and delaying to achieve "perfection"
<nessita> I disagree since I think perfection includes a clean and correct test suite. But yes, this is delaying us in the windows port side.
<nessita> we're trying to make the least possible on the test fixing side
<alecu> nessita, we should not be landing stuff on u1devtools if that stuff breaks our tests
<nessita> alecu: we can argue a long time about that, but not sure it worths it (at this point)
<alecu> nessita, I believe that our dbus integration tests were "good enough" and what we are doing is "paja mental"
<alecu> and I strongly oppose that. And I'm angry, so I better call this an (ugly) day.
<nessita> alecu: you may not be aware of this, but several tests were passing by chance, and the test itself was not testing what it should
<alecu> sorry guys.
<thisfred> alecu: it's understandable, let's team mumble tomorrow?
<nessita> alecu: you get the right to be upset, but I think you have strong opinion about something that you're not completely familiar with
<nessita> and that is complicated
<nessita> I've spent 2 whole days debugging the test failures we were having, and believe, I saw some nasty stuff (bugs in our tests)
<nessita> so, from where I stand, is not paja mental. I agree the timing for this to happen SUCKS
<alecu> nessita, what I'm upset about is having to debug zeitgeist and dbus stuff that's blocking our windows port that will have no dbus nor zeitgeist.
<nessita> alecu: then don't debug, please. If we have this failures in trunk, is not up to us right now to debug
<nessita> maybe later, after the 24th
<alecu> nessita, ok
<thisfred> NOTE: there are no failures, just errors
<nessita> thisfred: yeah, just stdout error messages
<thisfred> well there was one failure, but completely unrelated to dbus
<thisfred> or zg
<nessita> let's leave them there, and make sure we dontt make the worse
<thisfred> right
<nessita> them*
<alecu> thisfred, doh.
<thisfred> for all I know these have been there for months
 * nessita hugs alecu
<alecu> thisfred, I was chasing the errors, my bad. Now I just realized about those failures.
 * thisfred too
<alecu> hmm
<alecu> thisfred, * Now I just realized about those were just "error messages".
<thisfred> right, but still they indicate something is not right
<thisfred> not something that has to be solved today or this week
<nessita> True
<thisfred> or at least I hope so, which is why I pasted them :)
<nessita> on the bright side, very slowly we're fixing bugs in our tests
 * thisfred half fills his glass
<alecu> thisfred, very good point, indeed. And I think it has helped me understand the issue: we should be mocking the zglog for all the tests that do not test it directly.
<alecu> thisfred, that's what that error is about. It's being thrown and logged when zg-daemon is not available, and that's the case for most SD tests
<alecu> I was stupidly chasing that error in nessita's latest branch.
 * alecu takes a deep breath.
<nessita> :-(
<alecu> ok guys, see you tomorrow.
<thisfred> right, I'll file a bug about the mocking
 * alecu EODs
<thisfred> later!
<nessita> bye
<nessita> alecu: did you approve the branch?
<nessita> no he did not :-(
<thisfred> on the upside: I did. tests all pass here
<nessita> thisfred: thanks
<thisfred> maybe someone on the u1-internal channel will have time
<thisfred> Tim knows a lot about the test issues and twisted
<nessita> right
<thisfred> I filed bug #797949 to not forget about the passing weird tests
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797949 in ubuntuone-client "Mock zeitgeist logging for all tests that use it indirectly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797949
<thisfred> ok, eod for me too
<nessita> thisfred: enjoy
<thisfred> thx, don't make it too long yourself, there's always tomorrow
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> I'm very tired
 * nessita -> eods
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> bye nessita
#ubuntuone 2011-06-16
<duanedesign> hey karni
<karni> yo duanedesign
<duanedesign> karni: who would know about tritcask? Did you say verterok wrote it?
<karni> duanedesign: verterok is your man
<karni> duanedesign: dude.. why would you be interested in *such* details, are you applying for a software engineer position at canonical :D ?
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni: now i am trying to help a user with a traceback I have never seen before
<duanedesign> File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask.py", line 408, in iter_entries
<duanedesign> fmap = mmap.mmap(self.fd.fileno(), 0, access=mmap.ACCESS_READ)
<duanedesign> ValueError: mmap offset is greater than file size
<karni> duanedesign: sounds interesting. I'd help you, but I have this terribly dumb assignment due previous Friday, meh.
<karni> duanedesign: nice :>
<duanedesign> hope you get it done.
<karni> duanedesign: meh. I will. It just unbelivably sucks. I'm bending the time-space-learning-curve at canonical, and still I have to give written assignments remotely related to programming itself. Who care's if the organizations structure is flat or tall, or what are the dependencies. I care that I do what I like, and I know I have my managers I report to. How complex is that :P
<karni> Meh. I'll shut up, whining will get me nowwhere.
<karni> *nowhere
<duanedesign> sometimes it helps get it of your chest, so to speak :)
<karni> Yeah
<duanedesign> LP #657850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 22) (dups: 5) (heat: 91)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657850
<adorilson> hi
<adorilson> is possible run U1 on fedora 15 ?
<Belxjander> Does the Ubuntu One Account Recovery service forcibly drop capital case letters in usernames ?
<Belxjander> and if so... it will actually block my own username (first letter capital) from being completely usable with the service
<GalahadForce> does anyone run a nvidia graphics card in here?
<GalahadForce> after i installed mine it boots up out of range now
<GalahadForce> any suggestions?
<GalahadForce> on fixing it?
<rmcbride> GalahadForce: you probably want a more general ubuntu channel. graphics cards and the Ubuntu One service aren't really related
<dobey> GalahadForce: like rmcbride said; you might want to try plain #ubuntu
<dobey> adorilson: i would say possible, yes; easy, no. :)
<fagan> morning
<adorilson> dobey, I will try
<karni> Morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duq
<fagan> *duanedesign
<fagan> :)
<karni> hi duanedesign
<fagan> [duq is much better as a name]
<duanedesign> :D
 * fagan break 
<fagan> (made a good bit of progress on what im doing just have some fiddly stuff I should ask about after break)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> morning nessita
<jeroen-> rye: ping
<rye> jeroen-, pong
<jeroen-> oh hello rye
<jeroen-> i was curious about the status of my files
<rye> jeroen-, i do remember about the recovery and working with the developer to find out the proper way to recover the files
<jeroen-> i understood the admins should be able to restore them, right?
<rye> jeroen-, yes, the example file i gave you earlier is still allocated in the storage and databases but marked as inaccessible
<jeroen-> rye:  well I really hope someone can fix this
<jeroen-> rye:  if I must do something to speed uo the recovery, please let me know?
<rye> jeroen-, i am extremely interested in this since it impacts the possibility to recover the files for everybody
<rye> jeroen-, i have your email, should I need some more info from you I will send you a message
<jeroen-> rye:  OK, thanks in advance for your help - I really appreciate your help
<jeroen-> rye:  another interesting thing that it is possible that files can dissepear like this
<rye> jeroen-, and I am very sorry for such kind of unpleasant experience with Ubuntu One, but I am doing my best to make it recoverable
<rye> jeroen-, you might have removed metadata folders, in this case this is quite hard to say what happens
<jeroen-> rye:  yes maybe, but still the files are gone :(
<duanedesign> rye: good morning! Have you seen an error like this before? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1775986
<rye> duanedesign, oh
<rye> duanedesign, no
<rye> duanedesign, but something tells me that the file is of 0 length
<rye> verterok, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10923290&postcount=3
<duanedesign> ahhh
<fagan> standup in 10?
<fagan> It seems like alecu and ralsina arent around and mandel is pretty quiet so he might not be around either
<dobey> thems the breaks kid
<nessita> of course stand up in 6'!
<nessita> fagan: ralsina is off for the week
<dobey> the cake is a lie
<nessita> dobey: sometimes, yes.
<fagan> nessita: oh
<nessita> fagan: mandel should be working, and alecu is in a kindergarten meeting
<fagan> nessita: I didnt know that I thought he was off till he got back to ar
<fagan> nessita: ah ok
<nessita> nopes, for the whole week, he's on holidays
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> so standup anyway with the like 3 or 4 of us
<nessita> of course!
<mandel> nessita: well I was wlaking the dog, but I have been working :)
<fagan> very quietly
<fagan> :)
<fagan> moi
<thisfred> me
<nessita> mandel: how was the photo shooting last night?
<nessita> me
<dobey> me
<fagan> mandel say me :)
<nessita> alecu says:
<nessita> DONE: got VS2008 compiling txnamedpipes, testrunner for it at https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/txnamedpipes/run-tests-batch/+merge/64747 TODO: work on the tests broken on the qt+txnamedpipes branch BLOCKED: hopefully not today
<nessita> mandel: me?
<nessita> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Fixed most of the issues with my branch
<fagan> * Did all of alecu's list I think
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Fix a failure and an error im getting. The failure I dont have a clue about but the error is an easy fix.
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * by stupidity
<fagan> thisfred: gogo
<mandel> me
<thisfred> DONE: reviews | Bug #779851
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779851 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One's Unity progress bar is uninformative when transferring a single file (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779851
<thisfred> TODO same bug, whatever needs doing
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: bug $797870, reviews, discussions
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, fix more stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> dobey: you in a hurry? :-)
<dobey> mandel: go
<nessita> DONE: bug #797411, bug #797294, bug #797860
<nessita> TODO: finish up bug #797294, catch up with mandel re: SyncDaemonTool 4 windows, bug #798198
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797411 in ubuntuone-client "Extend SyncDaemonTool API (affects: 1) (heat: 389)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797411
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797294 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement preferences tab in the QT version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797294
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797860 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Remove signals receivers as part of cleanup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797860
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798198 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement clicked callback for buttons that link to the web (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798198
<mandel> DONE: workd of the vm helper implementation onwidnows. All test were broken but I have  fixed them, I propose a merge but I push the wrong version will fix that so that it can be reviewd. Push the qt integration tests brach of txnamedpipes for alecu to work on.
<mandel> TODO: finish sdtool for windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> OH: I have to go to the dentist at 4, so I will be gone for an hour or so (7 hours from now)
<nessita> dobey: my turn was after thisfred, you stole it from me! :-)
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<dobey> nessita: you went first!
<nessita> dobey: no, that was alecu's standup
<nessita> mandel: what bug # is the stdtool thingy?
<fagan> heheh
 * dobey bans standup-by-proxy
<mandel> nessita: ah, I need to creat it
 * fagan bans dobey making rules :D
<fagan> (oh crap I cant make rules either)
<dobey> go get me a danish
<nessita> mandel: please do that before working on tasks. Please please please!
<dobey> apple, with cinnamon
<dobey> and a chai latte
<fagan> dobey: yes sir that will take 4-7 working days
<nessita> mandel: also, please make the bug reports for the rest of your pending tasks (and use the u1-zomg-windows tag). Thanks!
<mandel> nessita: sure
<mandel> nessita: when do we mumble?
<nessita> mandel: as soon as alecu stops by
<dobey> when you're in the pub
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mumble, the software
<nessita> mandel: you need to have lunch?
<nessita> mandel: hopefully you already had it :-) (is late there!)
<mandel> nessita: yes, but it does not take me long, I'll put the pizza in the oven
<nessita> mandel: I think you have at least 30 minutes, so enjoy
<mandel> nessita: and spaniards have lunch very late, usually 2:30, 3:00 pm :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll be paying attention to irc
<fagan> mandel: isnt that because you are sleeping from 11-2
<alecu> good morning, #ubuntuone!
<fagan> morning alecu
<mandel> fagan: I wake up at 7, so I doubt it
<dobey> siesta is *after* lunch
<alecu> mandel, got the branch, so I'll work on the tests right now.
<fagan> ahhh
<alecu> mandel, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: hi there. We are having the windows catch up mumble after mandel has lunch
<nessita> Chipaca: ^
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we can start 10' before the standard thursday progress meeting. Or do it in the same meeting.
<mandel> nessita: or we can have it now if is short (pizza in the oven)
<nessita> alecu: I don't think we're having the standard thursday meeting, since ralsina is not around
<nessita> alecu, mandel: now or later, as you both wish
<nessita> I think is better now
 * alecu is already on mumble
<mandel> now :)
<nessita> Chipaca: can you make it to mumble now?
<mandel> nessita, alecu: I'm launching mumble right now
<Chipaca> nessita: right now i have a web meeting
<nessita> Chipaca: you prefer we waiting for you?
<Chipaca> nessita: iwould, yes
<nessita> Chipaca: how long is the web meeting?
<Chipaca> nessita: dunno, martin isn't here so dunno
<thisfred> you're gonna wait until he's back? :)
<nessita> Chipaca: np. We 3 are in mumble, so just jump in when you're ready
<dobey> Chipaca: you could just declare it over with :)
<nessita> Chipaca: speak loud, since you need to beat The Cure singing in the back :-P
<alecu> mandel, when you are done pizzaing, here's a branch that can use your review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/txnamedpipes/run-tests-batch/+merge/64747
<thisfred> nessita: I'm not gonna join, but if you guys need reviews or anything just tell me, I have work I can do, but I can easily be interrupted
<mandel> alecu: cool, looking at it right now
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!!!
<dobey> thisfred: are you working on windows stuff?
<thisfred> dobey:  not at all
<mandel> alecu: why the double cd ..
<alecu> mandel, because somehow cd ..\..
<mandel> alecu: you could remember the location where you started the script and get back to it, which is nicer :)
<alecu> did not work.
<alecu> mandel, like pushd and popd?
<alecu> mandel, I would do it, but I can't test it on xp to make sure it works, as I only have a seven vm
<mandel> alecu: something like this: http://weblogs.asp.net/whaggard/archive/2005/01/28/get-directory-path-of-an-executing-batch-file.aspx
<mandel> alecu: get the current dir of execution, store it in a var, move where ever you want, and then cd to the dir
<mandel> alecu: but there is nothing interesting to it, you can leave it like it is :)
<mandel> alecu: I was just asking :P
<nessita> dobey: any news on the review for u1devtools?
<dobey> nessita: i am looking at it right now
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> mandel, it seems that pushd and popd also work on seven's cmd.exe
<mandel> alecu: wanna go down that path then?
<alecu> mandel, but I would not worry about that, that script is a POS, and we'll probably be redoing it laters anyway when we have a jenkins running all this.
<alecu> mandel, don't know if they work on xp
<mandel> alecu: ok, we can forget about it, it work anyway :)
<alecu> mandel, http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/pushd.mspx?mfr=true
<alecu> mandel, they work on xp
<mandel> alecu: could you take a look at the runtest script I did for SSO? there you can find the way to get the path to the pthon executable, your script will only work if the person already has it
<alecu> mandel, sure. That's the kind of review I was expecting :-)
<mandel> alecu: hehe
<mandel> alecu: also reseting the python path to the previous value would be nice ;)
<alecu> mandel, !!!!
<alecu> mandel, in the run-tests.bat you use PYTHONPATH as the path to python, not to the libraries
<alecu> mandel, that sounds very very troublesome.
<alecu> mandel, I believe we should change that, or it will give us trouble later.
<mandel> alecu: sounds reasonable, is just a s/PYTHONPATH/blahpath
<alecu> mandel, I'll make a branch for that on -sso, don't worry.
<mandel> alecu: thx!!
 * mandel pizza eating
<dobey> nessita: btw, how did you test such that add_signal_handler() created new dbus connections?
<dobey> nessita: because i am not seeing that :-/
<nessita> dobey: I'm not following, sorry. add_signal_handler where?
<dobey> nessita: you were saying that we need to do this removing of signal handlers in the tearDown because it was creating new connections to the dbus daemon that weren't getting dropped on close(), no?
<dobey> at lesat, that's what i understood from your comments yesterday
<nessita> dobey: not exactly, what I said was: when creating a new signal  receiver, either using proxy.connect_to_signal or proxy.add_signal_handler (or similar name), that signal receiver adds a new entry in the self.bus.list_names
<nessita> dobey: if you check the list_names content at tearDown, before flushing and closing, the signal hndler is there. It is removed when closing, but I think is more cleaner to explicitely remove it before closing
<nessita> to avoid any possible timing issues, I'm not sure that self.bus.close() blocks until all the cleanup is fully completed
<dobey> huh, so i am not seeing that behavior when i do self.bus.add_signal_receiver(); list_names() doesn't get bigger
<nessita> dobey: try proxy.connect_to_signal()
<nessita> where proxy is a dbus proxy
<alecu> mandel, nessita, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-batch-pythonpath/+merge/64834
<nessita> ack
<dobey> hmm
<gord> hey guys, just wondering if there is any slowness on the network, seem to be syncing at around 3kb/s
<fagan> alecu: I have that task list done ish and all of the commented out bits out of there
<fagan> just have 1 failure and 1 error
<dobey> nessita: still the list_names() is not growing for me
<fagan> the failure I dont know how to fix though
<alecu> fagan, nice
<Chipaca> nessita: alecu: mumble?
<fagan> Wow that was loud tunder
<fagan> It was like outside my window
<teknico> nature's trying to tell you something ;-)
<fagan> teknico: yeah its saying im hungry feed me that dog thats barking next door
<dobey> "nature says… stfu or gtfo"
<fagan> hah
<fagan> alecu: hmmm no failure anymore dont really know why that fixed itself but anyway. 2 errors that im not really sure what to do with. When you have some time could you look at i
<fagan> *it
<alecu> fagan, busy now, sorry.
<fagan> alecu: yeah I know when you time no rush
<nessita> dobey: not sure what to answer, it was for me. Even so, I'm not sure why you seem unsure to approve the branch, since removing the signal receivers is part of the expected cleanup, as far as I see.
<dobey> nessita: why is it expected? because i didn't remove the list they get added to by some tests, to avoid breaking all those tests right off the bat?
<nessita> dobey: by expected cleanup I mean: you create a file, is expected that tearDown will remove it. You create a listener, is expected that listener is unsubscribed. Same for signal receivers.
<nessita> anyways, I don  have the time to argue about this
<nessita> dobey: you can not approve, I'll see what we can do after the 24th
<nessita> I meant: you can "not approve" it :-)
<dobey> nessita: ok, i needinfoed it, and we can argue later :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/working_windows_vm_helper/+merge/64804
<nessita> mandel: yessir
<mandel> when possible ofcourse
<nessita> in about 15 minutes
<alecu> mandel, please, review again the run-tests.bat branch, now based on your code and without hardcoding the name of the folder (it used to be build\lib.win32-2.7, but that name would surely change depending on platform and on python version)
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/txnamedpipes/run-tests-batch/+merge/64747
<mandel> alecu, on it
<alecu> mandel, this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-batch-pythonpath/+merge/64834
<mandel> alecu: runt-test-batch approved, shall I mark it as approved?
<alecu> mandel, no need, just done it.
<mandel> alecu: the other one is also ready to be approved
<alecu> mandel, cool, thanks.
<mandel> np
<alecu> mandel, will tarmac merge txnamedpipes?
<dobey> no
<mandel> alecu: no, it has to be done manually
<mandel> is a windows only project :(
<dobey> but i want to fix that eventually
<nessita> nrn
<mterry> Heyo!  I am interested in porting ubuntuone-couch to use dh_python2 (as it came up in its MIR and the transition is a release goal).  Does anyone here know about efforts to convert the various ubuntuone packages?  I'm under the impression that they all need to be changed in lockstep?
<fagan> hey mterry :)
<mterry> fagan, hi!  :)
<fagan> thisfred owns that according to lp
<fagan> (the project not the porting thing)
<dobey> mterry: yes, it is a somewhat difficult problem
<thisfred> I own u1couch yes, but as to the concerted effort, I don't think so, yet. dobey?^
<thisfred> Doesn't mean we won't though
<thisfred> ah
<mterry> thisfred, well, this is blocking my deja-dup MIR, so I have a vested interest.  Unfortunately, all the packages have to be done together
<mterry> Is there any objection to me going through and working on that across the ubuntuone* packages?
<thisfred> dobey: wherein lies the difficulty?
<thisfred> I'd be happy to help, also
<mterry> Note http://wiki.debian.org/Python/PythonSupportToDHPython2
<mterry> But there was a question on #ubuntu-devel just now about how to prevent partial upgrades for a set of packages like this that is doing the transition.  I'm going to ask on the mailing list for input
<dobey> mterry: i think if we should do it, we should do it in nightlies PPA first
<dobey> and the hard part is ubuntuone-client, and i think there might be an issue with dh_python2 and the special .pth stuff we do
<dobey> not sure though on that
<mandel> nessita, alecu: I'll be away from 20 min
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> bye mandel!
<karni> nessita: Hi Nataly, could you please help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628024/
<karni> nessita: I'm trying to call "authenticate" (not working from my Java source), but I can't instanticate SingleSignOnAPI
<karni> it's complaining about BasicAuthorizer, which I took from piston-mini-client
<nessita> karni: I never used the piston API, so I don't know what a piston SingleSignOnAPI is :-). You need to ask achuni or pindonga (they both are from ISD and in charge of that)
<karni> nessita: ok thank you
<nessita> welcome!
<fagan> oh crap a plummer has come to fix my heating need to head off a bit early
<fagan> alecu: the branch is at lp:~shanepatrickfagan/ubuntu-sso-client/nm-state-bug-fix get to it when ever you have time and send me an email. Ill get to it around 8pm UTC when im back
<fagan> It should get to all of the things on that task list
<fagan> be back a bit later then
<alecu> fagan, if you are confident about it, propose it for reviewing, from the launchpad page.
<fagan> alecu: not confident it still has errors that im not really sure on how to fix
<fagan> Its the dbus stuff im pretty sure
<dobey> off to get lunch, bbiab
<fagan> the code is fine though and its working just something weird is going on. (I think I need to add a mock dbus thingy to a bit to fix it and I tried that but it didnt seem to work right so I pulled it and thats why im asking about it)
 * fagan needs to use better english :)
<fagan> anyway be back a bit later
<thisfred> fagan: alecu: isn't there a proposed branch to fix that already? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-sso-client/nm0.9/+merge/63869
<thisfred> or is this yet another nm related issue?
<thisfred> oh nm, I think it is
<alecu> thisfred, it seems to fix the same issue
<alecu> thisfred, fagan started working on this branch before the london sprint
<thisfred> I know
<alecu> thisfred, so probably there's overlapping work
<mterry> I made that branch without being aware of the other
<thisfred> but continuing on this when it's already fixed seems not all that useful
<alecu> I like mterry's solution though.
<thisfred> me too :)
<thisfred> So I suggest fagan abandons his, and finds a new issue to work on
<alecu> thisfred, I think it's still useful for fagan to keep working on it even though it might not be merged, so he gets more familiar with our process.
<thisfred> ok
<alecu> thisfred, but if there's a better issue for him to work on... I agree.
<thisfred> yeah, maybe finding one will take as much time as continuing down this path. I'll keep an eye out for more useful work
<nessita> mterry: dobey made a branch for ussoc to refactor our tests in ussoc, so we can ask you to add more tests to yours without so much trouble
<nessita> dobey: did you talk to mterry about the nm tests?
<mterry> nessita, already in the branch
<nessita> mterry: great! did you add the tests we were thinking on ask as well? :-D
<mterry> nessita, I believe so (added tests for old states as well as new ones)
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> mterry: need a review?
<mterry> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-sso-client/nm0.9/+merge/63869
<mterry> thisfred, pitti just replied to my ubuntu-devel email about dh_python2 and shared a strategy for doing updates asynchronously.  So we could just update ubuntuone-couch and leave the rest.  I'm willing to do the work, but if you'd rather take it, that's fine with me
<thisfred> mterry: It may be faster if you do it, but I'll make sure it gets reviewed quickly
 * mterry looks at it
<thisfred> just ping me with the proposal
<mterry> thisfred, cool, thanks
<mterry> thisfred, wait, what do you mean proposal?  It should just be a debian/ directory change.  Would you prefer to review that too?
<thisfred> ehm, dunno. We have separate packaging branches for everything u1 I think
<thisfred> which I don't know the review process for. dobey?
<thisfred> ah, he's gone, anyway
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-couch/packaging-dailies
<thisfred> is where the packaging branch lives for the nightlies ppa
<thisfred> If you propose against that, we'll have a chance to test the change in the wild before proposing it for oneiric, I gues
<thisfred> s
<nessita> mandel: review finished, several needs fixing and needs information. PIng me back when those are fixed/answered. Thanks!
<mandel> nessita: is that the u1-client branch?
<nessita> mandel: yeah, the vm_helper
<mandel> nessita: ok, let me fix those
<nessita> I'll have lunch soon, after reviewing mterry's branch
<Davideekejar> how do I access this from other pc's?
<nessita> mterry: approved!
 * nessita -> lunch
<mterry> yay
<dobey> nessita, mterry: i have a concern about a couple of the NM states and how we're using them
<dobey> mterry: so my concern with only converting one thing to dh_python2 is that it will break everything else in ubuntuone, which i'd rather avoid :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> mterry: so it should be ok in u1 stuff, theoretically; as we already do the magic .pth file stuff
<dobey> nessita, mterry: added my concern about _SITE and _LOCAL states to the proposal
<dobey> mandel: does working_windows_vm_helper replace provide_window_vm_helper?
 * fagan back 
<mandel> dobey: yes, is there a problem with that?
<mandel> dobey: tat sounds harsher that I intended :)
<dobey> mandel: just making sure since you didn't request a review from me :)
<dobey> and isn't hasattr() supposed to be evil and you shouldn't be doing that?
<mandel> dobey: hmm is that the one that swallows exceptions?
<dobey> i think so
<dobey> and where you're using it, doesn't seem right anyway, but maybe i'm confused about share_id vs. volume_id in that use case
<mandel> dobey: we have the same in the linux code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/working_windows_vm_helper/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/linux/vm_helper.py
<dobey> mandel: eww
<dobey> 80
<dobey>     else:
<dobey> 81 	
<dobey>         share_id = share.id
<dobey> when is that ever night the right thing to use? :)
<nessita> dobey: when we build the share path, we use the share id to ensure path uniqueness
<dobey> yes
<nessita> isn't that what the code is doing?
<dobey> but is there ever a time when share.id is not the correct thing to poke?
<dobey> it's tryiing volume_id, then share_id, then id
<dobey> all attribues on the share object (theoretically)
<nessita> dobey: right, but the call is applied on different share objects
<nessita> some are share offer, some other are shareresponse, and other is the share as a volume
<dobey> ok, but still, hasattr() is evil, no, and we shouldn't be using it?
<nessita> dobey: seems like it, though I keep using it as well...
<nessita> googling now
<dobey> why not do try:/except AttributeError:?
<nessita> look!
<nessita> a post from Cheepaca http://chipaca.com/post/3210673069/hasattr-17-less-harmful
<nessita> dobey: in any case, we should not use try/except but : if getattr(instance, attr, None) is not None
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> I'm fine with asking changing hasattr to getattr() is not Nonw
<nessita> None*
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: which parameter did I have to pass to use the txnamedpipe reactor in u1dev tools?
<dobey> mandel: --reactor=txnp iirc
<mandel> dobey: ok, I remember it was something like that, I forgot the np :P
<dobey> mandel: whatever the filename in ubnutone/devtools/reactors/ for the module is, is what you pass as the argument to --reactor= :)
<dobey> for future easy lookup with ls :)
<mandel> dobey: ok supperb, got it :)
<mandel> nessita: I'm still looking at the exact answer for your need fixing in the u1client branch, but can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935 when ever you have time
<mandel> nessita: needs to be merged so that we can us sso from the named pipes and not the ports
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> alecu: can you do the same: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935
<nessita> mandel: can I try it somehow?
<nonelisted> Quick question for anyone that might know... looking for a way to change the UbuntuOne Control Panel login... there doesnt appear to be a option to do so, and I cant seem to locate the config file its drawing its information from...
<mandel> nessita: the branch?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> nonelisted: what do you want to change exactly?
<mandel> nessita: well if you were on windows you would be able to do runtest and see it running with named pipes.. but the vm is not ready :(
<mandel> nessita: so I guess the answer in your case is no. I think alecu should be able to run the tests
<nessita> nonelisted: there is no config file for the control panel, so I may be able to help you if you provide more details
<nonelisted> nessita the UbuntuOne Control panel has the wrong login... need to effectively logout, and then login under the correct login, but there is no logout option in the control panel... nor can I find a config file
<nessita> mandel: ok, then I'll wait alecu to review it
<alecu> mandel will review it soon.
<mandel> nessita: the namedpipes test are integration tests, that is does start a service and a client and test the full path, so they should state that it works :)
<nessita> nonelisted: right, there is no such thing. If you logged in with the wrong username password, you should go to the devices tab and remove your current device
<mandel> in theory (fingers crossed)
<nessita> nonelisted: that will trigger a new request of username + password
<nessita> mandel: "in theory"? were you able to tets it? :-D
<nessita> nonelisted: try that and let me know how it went
<mandel> nessita: yes, and it works, but since the tests are code, I always say in theory :)
<mandel> nessita: god knows what can happen in the windows user land ;)
<nessita> True
<nonelisted> nessita: Sort of worked... basically it gets me to the "I have an account" page, but no new login dialog :-(
<nessita> nonelisted: you should click in either "join now" to create a new account, or "I already have an account" to login with an existent account
<candt> Hi there. I seem to have some very old files still in my u1 webstore from the early beta days. they are not showing in the web store app, but are still mentioned in my current logs.... I do not use u1 much. sync is not working properly. I favour getting admin to reset or force clean my u1 webstore, any suggestions please?
<nonelisted> nessita: understood but upon clicking " I already have an account" the window dims slightly, and then returns to its normal active state
<mandel> dobey: you can clearly write good email responses for stupid email threads ;)
<nonelisted> nessita: in other words no login dialog
<dobey> heh
<nessita> nonelisted: seems like you're having a low level issue. Are you running our PPA nightlies?
<dobey> mandel: i've been in the FOSS world a long time, so lots of practice ;)
<nessita> nonelisted: if you don't know what that is, is ok :-)
<nonelisted> nessita: nope
<nonelisted> nessita: this machine is up to date on main branch
<dobey> nessita: i bet he has a token in the keyring, but it's invalid auth from the server
<nessita> dobey: nopes, he just removed the token
<nessita> dobey: sso is not opening the GTK fialog
<nessita> dialog*
<dobey> nessita: check in seahorse, not the keyring :)
<nessita> dobey: ENOPARSE
<dobey> err, not the devices tab
<dobey> EBRAINFART
<dobey> s/keyring/devices tab/
<nonelisted> nessita and dobey: you nailed it dobey.. just checked and the removal of the device did not remove it from keyring... just did and now it works
<dobey> candt: you should open a support request on https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<nessita> nonelisted: yey
<nonelisted> nessita & dobey: appreciate the assistance... was killing me
<dobey> nonelisted: no problem :)
<nessita> that's why we're for (among other things, of course)
<candt> @dobey thanks
<mandel> dobey: that is what she said ;)
<dobey> lol
<mandel> nessita. alecu: will be at rugby beach for 1:30 min or so, will be back and will fix the u1client brach with nessita and dobey comments. Will also propose the branches for sdtool
<nessita> mandel: ok
<dobey> ok
<dobey> oi
<dobey> nessita, mterry: what are your thoughts on my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-sso-client/nm0.9/+merge/63869 ?
<nessita> oops
<nessita> dobey: what does it mean NM_STATE_CONNECTED_SITE?
<mterry> dobey, I'd have to look at what local and site mean exactly in NM parlance.  If you can't reach one.ubuntu.com without GLOBAL, it makes sense to only look at that
<mterry> or not u1 but the sso bits anyway
<nessita> alecu: can you please do a review for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/preferences/+merge/64883
<dobey> nessita, mterry: _SITE means you have an on-site IP address (private range), and _LOCAL means you're on a .local network, and _GLOBAL means you can hit the internet, afaict
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> dobey: then in that case your suggestion makes sense
<dobey> of course, i have no idea how reliable that actually is :)
<mterry> dobey, yeah, I agree.  I'll change the code.  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Site-local_address and https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Link-local_address explain a bit
<dobey> ok
<mterry> dobey, nessita: branch updated
<dobey> +1
<alecu> mandel, ping me when you are back
 * alecu has just seen all the _sso tests go green on windows
<alecu> good job, mandel!
<nessita> alecu: w00t?
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: any signs of the UI?
<alecu> nessita, http://bit.ly/jlpvPU
<nessita> alecu: not sure I understood what you mean
<nessita> would you please rephrase?
<alecu> "sign"
<nessita> ah
 * nessita realizes how that is supposed to be funny, and she laughs à la Sheldon
 * alecu will stop making bad jokes. For 15 minutes.
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> non-urgent review ( so: great if you can do it, don't do it if you are working on urgent stuff): https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/better-progress-bar/+merge/64887
<thisfred> there, I fixed it
<dobey> rm -rf ?
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> but there is some red in the diff :)
<thisfred> It at least feels like it simplified things a bit
<thisfred> but that may be because I just made it do what *I* wanted ;)
<dobey> ugh, pep8 doesn't say anything about floats :(
<thisfred> It's 100% TDD and glutenfree!
<thisfred> do you prefer 0.5 to .5?
<dobey> yes
<thisfred> I'll gladly fix that,  I don't care about it
<thisfred> doing
<dobey> + def __init__(self, clock): # pylint: disable=W0613
<dobey> why did you add that comment? because of your emacs thing?
<dobey> + return float(done * in_progress) / (total * total_files)
<dobey> is that float supposed to be () the whole thing, and not just the left half?
<thisfred> dobey: 1. there is an unused variable there, which I suspect pylint *should* complain about
<thisfred> 2. no
<thisfred> one of the operands of the division needs to be a float
<thisfred> if I cast the whole division to float it'll be 0.0 always
<thisfred> assuming it comes out to less than 1
<dobey> oh, or 1.0, i guess
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I could cast both operands to float
<thisfred> but it's not necessary
<dobey> well it would round right, so 0.5 would be 1.0?
<dobey> but anyway
<thisfred> In python 3, everyone will have jet packs
<dobey> it looks weird only casting the left part
<thisfred> no it does not round, it just throws away the modulo
<dobey> oh, weak
<dobey> so the pylint W0613 i'm a bit concerned about
<thisfred> well, there's cases to be made for either, this makes  / and % work nicely together. As I said, it's fixed in python3
<thisfred> Ok, I can take it out if you want
<thisfred> I  don't think we check it, but I think we should
<dobey> we don't use pylint on u1client, no
<thisfred> oh right
<dobey> for various reasons
<thisfred> all very good ones, I'm sure
<thisfred> ok, it's out
<dobey> well, actually, i'm thinking we should just switch everything to pyflakes, and burn pylint in a drum by the river
<thisfred> fine by me
<thisfred> though I think this is something that maybe should be added to pyflakes then
<dobey> so i'd rather avoid adding more ugly pylint comments with arbitrary spacing
<dobey> maybe, what are the actual warning messages?
<thisfred> Won't happen again, squire
<thisfred> WARNING W0613 pylint:Unused argument 'clock'
<dobey> a nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah, unused arguments suck
<dobey> does it go away if you set it as a default arg?
<dobey> self.clock = PatchedClock()
<dobey> weak
<dobey> i think that should be clock=PatchedClock, and self.clock = clock() perhaps
<dobey> or something like that, or just remove the arg, since it's in a fake object
<thisfred> well, it might be instantiated by code that expects the original signature
<thisfred> since we're patching it in
<thisfred> anyway, it's test code, I can live with it
<dobey> ok
<dobey> the other's not in test though
<dobey> 401+ def _timeout(self, result): # pylint: disable=W0613
<thisfred> also removing
<thisfred> but yeah, it's again understandable: we don't control the signature of the callback I guess
<thisfred> r1007 has them gone
<dobey> right
<dobey> cool
<thisfred> This branch was total TDD win: It greatly helped me make incremental changes with confidence that I would have broken everything with if I'd done them all at once
<dobey> but at some point you just have to stick the needle in someone's arm, and see what happens
<alecu> thisfred, looks like a lovely branch. I can't review it right now, though :P
<thisfred> np, as long as it gets in before final freeze ;)
<dobey> thisfred: +1 and requested another review, since i think it's a 2-review branch
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> I agree
<dobey> am so tired
<dobey> stupid clouds
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: I'm about to do changes to the devices widget, but then I realized I may generate a lots of conflicts for your branch On Hold
<alecu> right
<nessita> alecu: since we already have the twisted web client in trunk, shall we land your branch the same?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps. It needs reviews though.
<nessita> alecu: I can review it
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/more-devices-tab/+merge/63292
<thisfred> gotta go to dentist
<thisfred> bbiab
<nessita> let's land this baby!
<nessita> thisfred: good luck!
<alecu> thisfred, have fun :P
 * alecu pictures a scary saddist junkie dentist from thisfred neighborhood.
<nessita> alecu: where is your branch taking the device list info from?
<alecu> nessita, get_devices_info. "TODO: [...] this should be changed when have a working dbus replacement on win32"
<alecu> so, it currently uses a SAMPLE_DEVICES_INFO dict that we need to get rid of.
<nessita> ah... but... what do we need dbus for in devices tab?
<nessita> isn't all that rest+web?
<nessita> alecu: I mean, I think we should separate at backend level a call that only queries the device list, which is what we show in this UI\
<nessita> meaning, provide separate device_info calls (different names, of course) so we use the dedicated on in QT. Anyways, we can land this as is and I can take over
<nessita> in a subsequent branch
<alecu> nessita, backend.devices_info gets the bandwidth and notification settings from sd thru dbus, and adds that info to the "local device" in the returned dict.
<nessita> alecu: right, that is what I said we should have 2 separated calls
<alecu> nessita, that was why I decided to skip that call when building the qt ui.
<nessita> "I think we should separate at backend level a call that only queries the device list" "Anyways, we can land this as is and I can take over"
<alecu> nessita, perhaps. But if we have two calls we'll be breaking our current dbus interface
<alecu> nessita, when we designed this we toyed with the idea of changing bw settings for remote devices.
<nessita> alecu: why? I m not saying chaging devices_info, but building a new one devices_only_info (withe a better name)
<nessita> and use that from QT, and leave the rest as is
<alecu> nessita, we can do that with no problems. And yes, we can do it in a different branch :-)
<nessita> we can change the implementation of devices_info internally to use devices_only_info, for example
<nessita> yes
<dobey> nessita: should i make a release of ubuntu-sso-client for oni, or do you want to?
<nessita> dobey: if you have the time, you're welcome to :-)
<dobey> ok, i will
<nessita> alecu: so, I don't like the ControlPanel widget triggering the self.get_devices_info call and having the child updating. I think each widget should query the info it needs and it should be independent from the parent, that way we can reuse the widget outside a COntrolPanel parent
<dobey> though i am unnaturally tired right now, so in a bit i will
<nessita> alecu: I usually will mark this as Needs Fixing, though I don't want to block the branch since I need it.
<nessita> suggestions?
<alecu> nessita, suggestions: opening a bug to refactor that?
<dobey> please don't have any emergencies that require me to do more than maybe rm -rf something tomorrow :)
<nessita> alecu: fair enough
<alecu> nessita, we'll need to do that perhaps for the installer. Or perhaps later if the installer does not use it.
<nessita> alecu: done, and approved. Any luck with my preferences branch?
<alecu> nessita, sorry, I have not gotten to it yet. I want to finish the tests for the branch mandel passed me this morning.
<nessita> alecu: woudl you have any ETA on that?
<nessita> would*
<alecu> nessita, I'm fixing the last of five broken tests, after that I'll make sure no more tests are needed. I look forward to proposing the merge tomorrow morning.
<nessita> ok, I'll seek more reviewers then, I would like to have this landed before I start working tomorrow
<nessita> mterry: simple needs fixing for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-client/nm0.9/+merge/63861
 * mterry looking
<mterry> nessita, oh yeah, forgot about that branch
<nessita> mterry: ;-)
<nessita> dobey: if you didn't eod'd yet, would you please also review mterry's u1client branch?
<dobey> tests? :)
<dobey> does that code currently have tests?
<dobey> also, i'm not sure site/local should be treated the same here
<dobey> especially if we're going to implement lan sync; but also not sure if we should treat them as offline until we do, or what
<mterry> dobey, makes sense to treat them as offline until that functionality exists
<mterry> dobey, I didn't see similar comprehensive tests like in ubuntu-sso
<nessita> dobey: I agree with mterry, those are offline until we do
<nessita> mandel: you back?
<mterry> nessita, dobey: branch updated to handle them like disconnected
<nessita> mterry: I'll approve after I run it IRL
<dobey> ok
<dobey> +1 from me
<dobey> and i am off. see you all on monday :)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> nessita, did you get to discuss with mandel regarding the many uses of: "type(data) == type(False)" in the following branch??? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<alecu> nessita, it looks awful and unneeded.
<nessita> alecu: I did, and I request to change to, at least, type(data) == bool
 * thisfred back
<nessita> alecu: he insisted we need to check that data was a bool
<nessita> not only that data represented a true value
<alecu> nessita, but it's "if data is not None or type(data) == bool"
<alecu> nessita, so the "or type...." is unneeded. All of the time!
<nessita> crap, is that so? I recall an and
<nessita> alecu: having an or there surely makes no sense
<nessita> if there was an and, that would be other story
<nessita> alecu: checking for not None is enough?
<alecu> nessita, I think that checking for None should be enough.... so none of that "type(xxx) == type(False)" makes sense.
<alecu> but I'd like to check that with mandel, and see why he is doing things this way.
<nessita> ok
<nessita> makes sense
<nessita> well, I'm off
<nessita> see ya guys tomorrow
<alecu> I'm off too.
<thisfred> EOD, unless someone needs a review
<thisfred> and that will be in an hour then
<thisfred> after I walk the dog
<thisfred> later  all
<mterry> thisfred, I did propose a packaging branch for ubuntuone-couch dailies, btw
<mterry> thisfred, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/packaging-dailies-dh-python2/+merge/64870
<thisfred> mterry thanks! I'll review that
#ubuntuone 2011-06-17
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> rye: thought you might find this interesting http://www.stgraber.org/2011/06/14/app-containing-on-the-modern-linux-desktop/
<ThePhobos> Hi
<ThePhobos> I got a "problem" with my windows u1 client - it seems to create files with some uuid (e.g. ".7e69c264-b81e-4920-a4b1-42c9b231eab7") and sometimes even uploads them to my store
<ThePhobos> does anyone know what they are  for and wether I may delete them?
<rye> mandel, ^
<ThePhobos> that explains all ;)
<mandel> ThePhobos: does are partial files, feel free to delete them, the issue there is that the tool is not working as expected
<mandel> ThePhobos: its a known issue but we are working really hard to get the new version out in a few weeks that will have all the same features as on linux
<ThePhobos> ok gr8 thx :)
<ThePhobos> The linux client rocks definitely
<ThePhobos> btw was the android contacts client cancelled? I cant find it in the market?
<rye> ThePhobos, the contacts app info - http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943
<ThePhobos> ah ok thanks again
<ThePhobos> well keep up the good work then and Im definitely looking forward to the new windows Client
<ThePhobos> cya
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> mandel, alecu: if you can, I need reviews
<mandel> nessita: sure, shoot
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/preferences/+merge/64883 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/clicking/+merge/64900
<mandel> ok, on them
<nessita> mandel: were you able to fix the vm_helpers branch, so I re-review them?
<nessita> it* :-P
<mandel> nessita: yes, you can take a look
<nessita> mandel: great, I'll do that now
<nessita> mandel: what did you mean here "It is but it was added as a defensive pr" seems like the phrase was chopped off?
<mandel> nessita: oh, I was meant to write defensive programming, in case someone forgets to do it
<mandel> but we should be using os.path.join as much as possible
<nessita> mandel: right, but I think you misread my question. Let me re-ask:
<nessita> mandel: I agree we need to use os.path join for every *path*. But, the suggested path, is something that is not a path in the filesystem but a suggested path, that will be sent to any platform, so we need it to be ~/Documents, always (I think). If you look at ubuntuone/platform/windows/vm_helper.py (ie the Windows implementation), you'll see that even you expect the suggested path to have / and not \
<nessita> mandel: there you do "path = suggested_path.replace('/', '\\')"
<nessita> mandel: so from that code seems like all the suggested_path in every test should not be built with os.path.join
<mandel> nessita: I think we should ask chichara what suggested_path is truly meant to return, 'cause I understood it in a diff way
<mandel> nessita: I need to walk the dog, can we do that lateR?
<nessita> mandel: then why your code do "path = suggested_path.replace('/', '\\')" in ubuntuone/platform/windows/vm_helper.py?
<mandel> nessita: I unsderstoo that the path was ment to be the one used in the platform, and though so because guille moved it to the platform module
<nessita> ok, walk the dog, I'm not sure we're understanding eachother :-D
<mandel> hehe
 * mandel walking dog
<nessita> Chipaca: hi there, can I bother you with some reviews?
<Chipaca> nessita: no, but you can ask me to do them without it bothering me
<nessita> lol
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/preferences/+merge/64883 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/clicking/+merge/64900
<nessita> Chipaca: if you run the QT tests, you need to git clone the qtreactor into the branch from:
<nessita> https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<Chipaca> nessita: tests are expected to pass on [ ] ubuntu [ ] windows [ ] osx [ ] os2
<nessita> [x] ubuntu
<nessita> may pass in [?] windows
<Chipaca> ok :)
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<Chipaca> nessita: from the IRL-testing thing, -backend isn't needed?
<nessita> Chipaca: it is needed indeed, but you don't need to run a separated process since in QT we're not using dbus but plain deferreds (ie all run in the same process)
<nessita> hi alecu
<Chipaca> nessita: tests on winodws die trying to import dbus
<Chipaca> nessita: on linux, they pass
<Chipaca> nessita: want to take a look? lenticularis, :20
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm probably doing something wrong, because it's trying to test the gtk stuff
<nessita> Chipaca: we never ran these suite in windows, so the import error is expected
<Chipaca> ah
<nessita> Chipaca: ./run-tests test GTK stuff
<Chipaca> ok, i'll do the IRL test on windows
<nessita> ./run-tests -qt tests the QT stuff
<Chipaca> nessita: run-tests uses xvfb-run
<Chipaca> nessita: so I'm running u1trial
<nessita> Chipaca: the control panel does not work on windows since we can't communicate with syncdaemon yet, that is what mandel is working on
<Chipaca> hm, where was it I got txnamedpipes from?
<nessita> Chipaca: lp:rxnamedpipes
<nessita> Chipaca: lp:txnamedpipes
<nessita> Chipaca: the u1cp backend uses SyncDaemonTool which does not exist on windows, yet, that is the work that mandel was supposed to submit for reviews yesterday
<nessita> but that work depends on this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/working_windows_vm_helper/+merge/64804 which needs fixing, and now that I see, d-obey needs-fixing'd it and he's out today...
<nessita> crap, the branch will be blocked until Monday
<nessita> Chipaca: maybe the iocpsupport does not have a __init__?
<Chipaca> i probably need to build it or sth
<Chipaca> anyway, nm
 * alecu is having breakfast, bbl
<nessita> alecu: you have the txnamedpipes compiled, right?
<alecu> nessita, yes
<nessita> alecu: can you please forward that to Chipaca?
<Chipaca> nessita: nah, compiled it
<alecu> I just forwarded it anyway....
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: you back?
<Chipaca> i don't seem to have txnamedpipes.qt
<nessita> looks like it
<Chipaca> i'm sure i saw a url for that somewhere
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<nessita> but needs fixing still
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> ubuntuone.logger
<nessita> Chipaca: ./setup.py build
<nessita> Chipaca: that is the work regarding CredentialsManagementTool that we have been talking in the meetings
<nessita> Chipaca: mandel landed it, now we need the control panel use that
<ralsina> morning ubuntuone
<nessita> instead of hitting dbus
<nessita> loooooook! a ralsina!!!!
<Chipaca> ok :)
<Chipaca> alo ralsina! fala muito portugues?
<nessita> Chipaca: I'll start working on that. alecu, when you're back, let's sync tasks.
 * Chipaca no sabe nada de nada de pt, se nota?
<nessita> noooooo
<Chipaca> ;)
<nessita> Chipaca: grab a mate so you have your mouth busy :-P
 * nessita handles a mate
<Chipaca> nessita: I don't usually type with my hands
<Chipaca> with my mouth, i mean
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> Chipaca: eramos todos argentinos, y la gente del hotel habia que hablarle en ingles asi que nada nada :)
<Chipaca> ooohhhhh
<fagan> Chipaca: is that a manager joke
<Chipaca> fagan: no, *I* am a manager joke
<ralsina> mattgriffin: pong
<fagan> Chipaca: heheh
<nessita> fagan: when in doubt, everything is a manager joke
<mattgriffin> ralsina: good morning. made it home yet?
 * fagan learns not to listen to managers any more since they are always joking 
<ralsina> mattgriffin: wednesday at noon :-)
<ralsina> mattgriffin: just started feeling alive today though
<Chipaca> ralsina: you're supposed to be on holiday
<mattgriffin> ralsina: oh good. must be odd to be back after so long. the seasons have changed ;)
<Chipaca> ralsina: scram!
<ralsina> Chipaca: I am, just miss you guys
<Chipaca> ralsina: unless you've dropped by to show off your suntan
<ralsina> mattgriffin: well, it was raining and chilly exactly the same as in london
<mattgriffin> ralsina: quick question about FISL
<ralsina> mattgriffin: I am not sure... chipaca, should we send mandel to fisl? noone else wants to go
<ralsina> either that or I go
<Chipaca> and he does?
<ralsina> Chipaca: he does
<ralsina> My wife just said "tell them you go and take me there"
<Chipaca> what's the date?
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: need someone to speak about the u1 developer program
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: i know
<ralsina> let me check... 29/jun
<mattgriffin> 29 jun - 2 july
<Chipaca> ugh
<Chipaca> either or both can go, iff we've released :)
<ralsina> hahaha
<mattgriffin> should we confirm that the speaker slot is still available?
<nessita> so, I will jump in in this one. Isn't aquarius *the* person to go there?
<Chipaca> yes, yes he is
<nessita> I mean, mandel speaking in spanish from spain is as not-understandable as english
<ralsina> nessita: he is another option, but really? Send aquarius on ANOTHER trip?
<nessita> ralsina: another?
<fagan> yeah sending him everywhere is a bit bad
<Chipaca> ralsina: he's one of the less traveled ones
<mandel> nessita: what do you mean, my spanish is great
<ralsina> budapest, full team sprint, futures sprint, now fisl?
<fagan> well the sprint wasnt that far
<nessita> mandel: YOU ARE BACK!!!!
<fagan> it was just up the road for hi
<fagan> *him
<Chipaca> ralsina: aquarius is a local in london, according to jamesh
<nessita> mandel: c'mon, we need to transform you in a branch landing machine
<ralsina> Chipaca: well, he had to stay at the hotel in london fr 12 days or so...
<nessita> mandel: land, land, land!
<fagan> nessita: well I can do merge requests when ever they come around
<mandel> nessita: :)
<fagan> just for code style and running the tests and the like
<mandel> nessita: I need to get momentum first :)
<nessita> mandel: I'm worry about the vm_helper branch, since d-obey is not here, and he needed-fixing your branch
<nessita> so, unless the bosses allows to, that branch is blocked until MOnday :-(
<Chipaca> I ALLOW
<mandel> nessita: monday?
<mandel> nessita: is he on holidays?
<Chipaca> you know how to get around tarmac for that, yes?
<Chipaca> mandel: swap day
<nessita> mandel: d-obey is not coming today
<Chipaca> mandel: because we pulled him from his swap day on tuesday to unblock things
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, bzr push lp:ubunutone-client
<Chipaca> nessita: :)
<nessita> Chipaca: well, he will scream, so I need you to take that burden. If we have your +1, I'll seek another review and we'll land
 * ralsina has the rubberstamp and/or can do a proper review
<nessita> I said scream but I meant not being happy, sorry
<fagan> standup in 5
<mandel> nessita: we need to first talk about the suggested path method, then we can land it if it is ok
<nessita> yeah
<mandel> nessita: but I'll like to ask that in chicharra after the standup
<nessita> mandel: I'm asking verterok to give us a hand and a review
<mandel> nessita: great!
<nessita> ok, let's write standup notes
<Chipaca> nessita: a less screamy version is to make a new branch
<alecu> ralsina, hello there boss.
<nessita> Chipaca: see? that's why you're the boss
<Chipaca> mandel: what was the program called that replaced C-A-D ? was it process explorer?
<Chipaca> nessita: that, and my dashing good looks
<alecu> ralsina, if your wife is thinking on going to porto alegre, let me tell you guys that FISL is great, but the city is not really suitable for tourism.
<nessita> alecu, mandel, Chipaca: mumble after standup to syncup and freak out in group
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes, process explorer
<ralsina> Chipaca: are you in the office today?
<Chipaca> ralsina: I am in my office, not in the office
<fagan> me
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok
<nessita> me
<fagan> mandel, alecu thisfred (I think)
<mandel> me
<mandel> Chipaca: let me check
 * fagan thinks thats all thats supposed to be here today
<thisfred> me
<nessita> alecu: standup?
<alecu> me
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * A little bit of fiddling with objective C
<fagan> * Re-read some of the twisted stuff just to keep it fresh
<fagan> * Wrote 3 diary posts since I haven't been keeping up on them
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Find some bug or something interesting to do
<fagan> * publish the posts
<Chipaca> mandel: yeah, process explorer. ralsina: thanks. unzipped and replaced c-a-d :)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug #798217, bug #797294, bug #798198,
<nessita> TODO: bug #798429, bug #798413, define who work on migrating u1p to CredentialsManagementTool
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but close to freak out :-D
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798217 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-login fails with ImportError (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797294 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement preferences tab in the QT version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797294
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798198 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement clicked callback for buttons that link to the web (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798198
<thisfred> DONE: bug #779851 TODO: package couchdb for IS / work with vds on porting the servers to a more recent desktopcouch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798429 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement functionality for adding a new cloud folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798413 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Provide a method in backend to list only devices info without querying local settings from syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798413
<thisfred> oops
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779851 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One's Unity progress bar is uninformative when transferring a single file (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779851
<thisfred> didn't mean to hit enter]
<mandel> DONE: worked on bug 798638 and bug 798641 and so that the can be landed and fixxed asap.
<mandel> TODO: lad the rest of sd tool.
<mandel> BLOCKED: nope
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798638 in ubuntuone-client "There is no vm helper implementation for windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798641 in ubuntuone-client "The windows IPC should be using named pipes and not sockets (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798641
<mandel> thisfred: go go go
<thisfred> ^
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> alecu: !
<alecu> DONE: been working on bug #797256, fixing tests in mandel's txnamedpipes+qt branch
<alecu> TODO: add more tests, make control-panel-qt run on windows
<alecu> BLOCKED: found a few weirdness in the branch, that need to discuss with mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797256 in txnamedpipes "There is no integration with the Qt UI main loop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797256
<alecu> NOTE: will be working on monday, and I'll save the natholiday for later.
 * nessita too
 * alecu goes to canonicaladmin
<nessita> ralsina: alecu and I are working this Monday because we're at least 2 days behind. We will be filling the swap request in the canonicaladmin today
<ralsina> nessita: good I will approve. And I promise to be back on tuesday to help :-(
<fagan> ralsina: while you are here is there anything in particular I should be doing at the moment
<nessita> ralsina: if you're bored, Lisettee sent the installer build guide, which may be interesting for you since you started with that, I think
 * fagan at least knows how to approach the tests now
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, mandel: mumble?
<ralsina> fagan: re-search for bugs that you believe you could fix.
<ralsina> fagan: now that you know more about tests you may do them before someone comes and steals them from you ;-)
<Chipaca> going ...
<fagan> ralsina: ill go look for a bug I suppose then
<ralsina> nessita: I read that, will check it more thoroughly
<ralsina> fagan: that is what developers do. Look for a bug, fix it, repeat ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well and features too
<fagan> :)
<nessita> ralsina, fagan: the nm0.9 fix that michael terry made is already landed in both ussoc and u1client (FYI)
<fagan> nessita: yeah I saw thats why I didnt work on it
<fagan> his one was better I was just using it to learn about the tests
<nessita> is ok :-)
<fagan> 40 lines > 200
<nessita> mandel: you coming?
<ralsina> fagan: features are the funny part, you only get them every once in a while ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok
<nessita> alecu: can you hear us? (we can't hear you)
<nessita> :-D
<pmatulis> is there any way to sync files with ubuntu one without using nautilus (i'm using lubuntu, it uses pcmanfm)?
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<rye> pmatulis, u1sdtool CLI is sufficient
<Chipaca> pmatulis: nautilus integration is merely for convenience
<mandel> nessita: goign, sorry  I wes in the loo
<nessita> mandel: ENOPARSE :-)
<Chipaca> pmatulis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15710/ubuntu-one-for-xfce
<mandel> hehe, you seems worry I gave info :)
<ralsina> mandel: top speaking mancunian, switch to english ;-)
<Chipaca> nessita: facundobatista: is there a build of the new magicicada you showed off at the sprint?
<fagan> and did you guys make that with quickly :)
<Chipaca> HAH! no.
<pmatulis> rye, Chipaca: i see.  i'm relieved
<nessita> Chipaca: I can build one for you this weekend
<Chipaca> nessita: nah, it was for pmatulis :)
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm just waiting a review from facundobatista, and then I will build a new binary
<nessita> ah
<nessita> pmatulis: bzr branch lp:magicicada; cd magicicada; ./bin/magicicada
 * facundobatista will review nessita extensively
<pmatulis> nessita: will try, thanks a bunch
<nessita> pmatulis: let me know how that goes! (is a WIP)
<ralsina> Ok, back to my vacation. Have fun, tweet me if there's anything urgent I can help with
<rodrigo_> any idea why this happens -> http://pastebin.com/SCY6tkPJ ?
<rodrigo_> the client (evo-couchdb) is sending the oauth tokens found in the keyring
<fagan> rodrigo_: what ubuntu version is it on
<rodrigo_> oneiric
<fagan> rodrigo_: the keyring breaks the auth in u1 in oneiric
<rodrigo_> oh, why?
<fagan> rodrigo_: there was some change that breaks us and no one is working on fixing it yet
<rodrigo_> ok :(
<rodrigo_> now that I fixed the last issue I saw with evo-couchdb, can only test it on the system wide couchdb instance
<rodrigo_> rye, ping
<rye> rodrigo_, pong
<rye> looking at the pastebin... are you using nightlies couchdb-bin ?
<fagan> rye: is there a couch problem too?
<fagan> I dont know if there is a bug about the keyring thing but it is a known issue
<rye> rodrigo_, sorry, not nightlies, hackers
<rye> fagan, known?
<fagan> rye: there is something broken with how u1 uses the gnome 3 keyring
<rye> fagan, ah, gnome 3?
<fagan> rye: yeah
<fagan> :)
<rye> fagan, sorry, i am still on gnome 2
<fagan> rye: yeah in 11.10 they updated the keyring and it brakes u1 auth stuff
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm, probably
<rodrigo_> rye, btw, I remember you told me you had some problem in natty with evo-couchdb, right?
<karni> nessita: Hiya! :)
<nessita> hi karni
<karni> nessita: How are you?
<rodrigo_> fagan, doesn't seem so, not sure, the tokens have been added correctly by dc
<rye> rodrigo_, yes, i do have it, but i need to re-test w/o nightlies
<karni> nessita: I just had a first successful registration with SSO :) Do you delete your accounts on staging or leave them be?
<rodrigo_> rye, oh, ok, it's because I just submitted a fix for oneiric that migh work for the natty version
<nessita> karni: I let them live... staging sso db is cleared up regularly
<rodrigo_> rye, ping me on Monday and I'll build a natty package for you, ok?
<rye> rodrigo_, ok
<karni> nessita: ok, then I'll just change the password for a stronger one and let them be.
<karni> nessita: Thanks :)
<nessita> karni: :-)
<fagan> rodrigo_: hmmmm its something weirder than that
<fagan> I cant remember the details though
 * nessita brbs
<duanedesign> rye: noticed a recent article on U1 Indicator, fwiw. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-one-indicator-ubuntu-one-plugin-for-application-indicators.html
<fagan> duanedesign: I noticed that too
<duanedesign> been trying to stay up on my rss feeds lately
<rye> duanedesign, thanks... now that you reminded I noticed it has stopped working with latest nightlies :(
<CardinalFang> Alright, one week later:  Unity has grown on me.
<CardinalFang> Like a fungus.
<CardinalFang> A tasty tasty fungus.
<CardinalFang> I will keep it.
<fagan> CardinalFang: hehe
<fagan> I love unity though even with the weird bugs that go on some times
<kingmilo> Hi guys, is it possible to use the UbuntuOne service from an Ubuntu Server yet?
<CardinalFang> kingmilo, perhaps.  The initial auth probably requires some GUI windows, but if you can display those on a local X, you might be able to work it out.
<CardinalFang> kingmilo, we don't have any console notification system, though.
<CardinalFang> kingmilo, so, it looses some of its "prettiness".
<nessita> alecu, mandel: WE HAVE CredentialsManagementTool in u1cp! review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cmt-wtf/+merge/65026
<duanedesign> rye: do you know of a bbug that prevents resuming downloads of files greater then 25mb?
<duanedesign> i think this user is effected by that bug. bug 796877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one not syncing some files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796877
<duanedesign> was wondering if maybe their was a master report for that issue to dupe it on
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<duanedesign> mmmmm
<kingmilo> CardinalFang, Ok thanks, its probably easier to just use a desktop version then. Will UbuntuOne sync if the user is not logged in, ie. if i rsync files to the UbuntuOne folder will UbuntuOne ync it?
 * karni enjoys the lunch
<karni> kingmilo: by default, Ubuntu One gets the tokens from Gnome Keyring, which is unlocked upon user login. So I would guess it's a 'No'.
<karni> kingmilo: on the more extreme - imagine a user has encrypted home. how would Ubuntu One sync that :) (Encrypted file system is mounted upon user login as well.)
 * duanedesign waves to karni 
 * karni waves back and greets duanedesign 
<kingmilo> karni, Ok, so the user needs to be logged in at all times?
<kingmilo> So i should configure the user to be logged in automatically, that way if the server restarts without a user in front of it, then it will login and initiate the sync?
<karni> kingmilo: For Ubuntu One to work? Yes. It's a user-oriented service. It's been implemented with the user in mind. It's not a server-friendly piece of software, as you see :(
<karni> kingmilo: yes :)
<Chipaca> rye: ping
<kingmilo> karni, ok, well at least then there is a way to do it :)
<Chipaca> rye: iff you're still working today, could you explain on http://askubuntu.com/questions/49273/sharing-files-between-2-ubuntu-one-accounts the data loss possibilities?
<Chipaca> rye: (or the way of doing it 'right')
<karni> kingmilo: Plus, I'm not saying there are no other ways. You could extract the tokens from gnome keyring and instruct sync daemon to use them and start before any login. How? I'd start with reading the sources, so it's not a short way..
<karni> kingmilo: Impossible is nothing :)
<Chipaca> kingmilo: headless is easy. dbus-less, probably not that much.
 * nessita is back
<kingmilo> karni, yes i was attempting that but then i thought why bother, just install ubuntu-desktop and use the normal ubuntu client but make sure the user is constantly logged in.
<kingmilo> That way when i drop files via rysnc into the specific folder then it will sync, well thats the theory karni  :)
<duanedesign> cant you put the oauth token in the syncdaemon config file
 * fagan EOD
<fagan> see you all monday
<karni> kingmilo: correct. that'd be the easiest way, as long as you have gnome with gnome-keyring, etc. I'm not really profficient on that topic here :)
<karni> kingmilo: Right :)
<duanedesign> have a good weekend fagan
<kingmilo> excellent karni - thanks!  ;)
<fagan> you too duanedesign
<karni> kingmilo: you are ver welcome!
<mterry> Chipaca, did you ever manage to wrangle a U1 designer up (for deja-dup)?
<Uber_Geek> do you guys use c or c++?
<nessita> thisfred: would you be interested in doing a review? :-)
<thisfred> I was waiting all day for you to ask me :)
<thisfred> nessita: gimme the url!
<nessita> YEAHHHH https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cmt-wtf/+merge/65026
<nessita> thisfred: ah, let me add IRL testing intructions
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> thx!
<Chipaca> Uber_Geek: why?
<Chipaca> mterry: checking on that right now
<nessita> thisfred: added!
<thisfred> we use EVERYTHING
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> +1
<alecu> nessita, reviewing it.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<alecu> nessita, mandel, Chipaca: http://ubuntuone.com/p/zir/
<alecu> ralsina, ^
<nessita> WHOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nessita> WHOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nessita> alecu: does it get the real credentials?
<nessita> :-D
 * Chipaca orderes pizza con champán for alecu
<alecu> nessita, not yet
<nessita> alecu: the thing that I like the best is the PASSED in green :-P
 * alecu will microwave the remains from yesterday: mila de merluza y puré
<mandel> alecu: te love u!
<nessita> Chipaca: so, this give us half of alecu's day back :-P
<nessita> which would be like recovering 0.25/day, but is something
<alecu> this gives me a bit more confidence on qt+txnamedpipes. But just this bit: ><
<mandel> alecu: well it works, so is not that bad :P
<mandel> alecu: if it is using the qt integration you can try the webclient I did, is a not tested branch I did in 30 min during the sprint but should be a start
<nessita> mandel: we agreed this morning we will not use that unless strictly necessary! :-)(
<mandel> alecu: also removing the reactor from linux should work AFAIK, but that hsould be for after the 24th
<nessita> since moving to that client may raise another issues
<mandel> nessita: sure, np
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: but I wont delete the branch since it gives proxy support for the control panel on windows...
<nessita> mandel: of course, do not delete.
<mandel> although since sd has no proxy support we really do not care :)
<nessita> mandel: there is a high chance we use your branch, but not just now
 * mandel dances in happiness 
<nessita> poor happiness, you sure she can take your weight? :-D
<mandel> nessita: we can try :)
<thisfred> mandel: look out, that's dog happiness you're dancing in!
<thisfred> and if y'all wanna celebrate like it's 1988: http://turntable.fm/ubuntu_one_team
<nessita> thisfred: I refuse! (no news on that, I know). I don't have a facechot account
<thisfred> ah :)
<alecu> thisfred, "Sorry, we're temporarily not letting new people in. We are at capacity and will be opening back up soon. back"
<alecu> thisfred, but just after usurping my email from facebook authentication.
<thisfred> Oh, sorry
<alecu> :-)
<thisfred> it took a while for me to get in too
<thisfred> outloud.fm is less fussy
<thisfred> and it plays oggs
<thisfred> but it doesn't have a 'LAME
<thisfred> ' button
<thisfred> which is a killer feature
<nessita> mandel, Chipaca: so, silly question. Is this path multiplatform: '/etc'
<nessita> I'm confused about the '/'
<Chipaca> nessita: no, it isn't. why?
<nessita> becasue I can't use os.path.join there
<mandel> nessita: what is exactly confusing?
<nessita> why is not multiplatform?
<mandel> because /etc means nothing on windows
<nessita> is not like I can do os.path.join('/etc')
<mandel> nessita: separator and not root volume
<nessita> mandel: eh?
<mandel> nessita: were are you using that?
<nessita> how can I build a path outside home that is multiplatform?
<nessita> a path pointing outside home, I mean
<mandel> nessita: what is the path being used for?
<thisfred> that's hard, but aside from packaging nothing should point outside home, I think
<nessita> mandel: is doesnt matter
<nessita> thisfred: I know, this is a test
<thisfred> ah ok :)
<mandel> nessita: ok, let me look then, one sec
<nessita> mandel: ah, I can loook, no worries
<nessita> I thought you knew from the top of your head
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> will me 1 min no more
<mandel> nessita: I think I know what you want, let me double check
<CardinalFang> nessita, like, a temporary directory?
<nessita> no
<nessita> I want a valid path pointing to the filesystem to be multiplatform, for example '/' and 'C:\\"
<nessita> os.path.root, if such thing existed
<mandel> nessita: what about using os.path.expandvars?
<nessita> mandel: no worries, I'll work around this
<mandel> nessita: I know you can tell windows to expand %SYSTEMROOT% or other things and will be out of the user folder
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: is there a root env var on linux?
<mandel> nessita: that wy you just call the same code and use a diff string… I cannot thing truly multiplatfororm from stdlib
<mandel> :(
<nessita> mandel: forget about this, please
<nessita> mandel: but thanks!!!
 * mandel forgets
<mandel> nessita: all the needs fixing done, the new lines were added because de lines were 80 chars and not 79
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> verterok: ping
 * mandel needs to buy a fan… even the chicharras are making noise...
<nessita> mandel: hurry to move to ARgentina, is freezing here
<mandel> here is terrible… I think we are at 30 C and is 8 pm.. I knew there was I reason I left the south of europe..
<CardinalFang> nessita, I think you can start at os.curdir, and iteratively append os.pardir upward, testing with os.stat().st_ino until it's the same value for one dir and its "parent".
<nessita> CardinalFang: yeah, what I did was:
<nessita> outside_home = os.path.abspath(os.path.join(user.home, os.path.pardir))
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> which is 100% outside home, and will exist
<CardinalFang> nessita, ah, thought you wanted root.
<nessita> CardinalFang: no, just something outside home and a valid path
<nessita> CardinalFang: thanks!!!
<CardinalFang> ack
<mandel> nessita: on question about ~/Ubuntu One
<nessita> mandel: shoooot
<CardinalFang> nessita, hopefully, there's nothing for which home = /
<mandel> nessita: is that a UDF or is it considered a special path?
<nessita> CardinalFang: I guess is a safe assumption
<nessita> mandel: 2 things
<nessita> 1- no, is not an UDF, is the RootVolume
<nessita> 2- do not hardcode ~/Ubuntu One, instead use the definition of root_dir given in Main()
<mandel> nessita: ok, just wanted to make sure about that… got it :)
<nessita> mandel: so, it could be the case where the RootVolume (volume_id = '') is ~/Ubuntu Two
<nessita> and we need to support that
<mandel> nessita: is supported, I was thinking about the peple that want to add illegla chars on that, but that will brake and we can tell them is because the screwed up the config
<mandel> :)
<nessita> ok
<nessita> does a window user understand the concept of "your home folder"?
<verterok> mandel: pong
<mandel> verterok: I;ve made some changes in the branch for the windows volume_manager, can you take a look
<CardinalFang> nessita, assume not.  They don't use the word "home" at all, AFAIK.
<mandel> verterok: will like to have this approved before my EOD
<verterok> mandel: ok
<nessita> CardinalFang: what word would they use?
<mandel> verterok: gracias!
<thisfred> HOEM in Purple 55pt Comic Sans
<thisfred> http://www.themostamazingwebsiteontheinternet.com/
<thisfred> insert obligatory friday afternoon apology
<mandel> alecu: ping
<karni> danrabbit, where are you
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: can you tell me the value you get when you expand this env var %windir% on your windows machine?
<alecu> mandel, C:\Windows
<mandel> alecu:  and %USERPROFILE%?
<alecu> mandel, C:\Users\user7
<alecu> (user7 is the user in the vm)
<mandel> alecu: ok, got it, thx
<nessita> mandel: branch approved
<nessita> mandel, alecu, Chipaca: how does this look? http://ubuntuone.com/p/zjy/
<mandel> nessita: looks goo to me
<alecu> looks fine.
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: I need to go, but wil be back later and will propose the branches so that they can be pushed asap, being the latest on monday
<mandel> that includes the bin branch, which I have a test failing
<nessita> mandel: ok, email me the branches
<nessita> mandel: I mean email all of us
<nessita> so we can review if we have slots
<nessita> mandel: ack?
<mandel> nessita: yes, will send the report with the merges and bug worked on, I'm just away a litle because is 21:27 here and I need to take a small break
<mandel> nessita:  ack :)
<nessita> mandel: get some rest!
<mandel> nessita: ok jefa!
<nessita> :-P
 * nessita is tired
<nessita> I'll get some snacks, brb
<nessita> review approaching, get ready!!!
<nessita> thisfred: ^ :-D
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/create-cloud-folder/+merge/65065
 * thisfred is on it!
<nessita> thanks :-)
<thisfred> is it still supposed to say 'Hello Lisette!' ?
<nessita> yes
<thisfred> nessita: can't choose folders outside home (good) but choosing folders inside home does not add them (bad)
<nessita> thisfred: can you please file a bug about that?
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> thisfred: you will not see the folder iun the list
<nessita> the list in the UI is fake
<thisfred> but also not in u1sdtool
<nessita> thisfred: no? weird
<thisfred> nope
<nessita> any error in the terminal?
<thisfred> tried twice two different folders
<nessita> thisfred: please go to the terminal were you're running the UI, and press several enters, then try again and paste the output
<thisfred> nessita:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628604/
<thisfred> is what happens when I click 'Open'
<nessita> checking
<nessita> thisfred: is that a big folder?
<thisfred> nope
<nessita> thisfred: can you please the last 500 lines from syncdaemon.log?
<thisfred> nessita:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628604/
<thisfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628605
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> sry
<nessita>  NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'
<thisfred> what does that mean?
<nessita> thisfred: u1sdtool -s?
<thisfred> State: AUTH_FAILED
<thisfred>     connection: With User With Network
<thisfred>     description: auth failed
<thisfred>     is_connected: False
<thisfred>     is_error: True
<thisfred>     is_online: False
<thisfred>     queues: IDLE
<nessita> thisfred: syncdaemon is using the token you had before you remove it from the token list
<nessita> thisfred: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<thisfred> oh I need to kill sd?
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> yep works now, sry false alarm
<thisfred> too many moving parts to fit in my head, as usual ;)
<nessita> no problem!
<nessita> thisfred: I like that you stresss my branches :-P
<nessita> (and myself)
<nessita> :-D
<thisfred> hehe
<nessita> well, I'm off
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<nessita> see ya on Monday
<thisfred> code looks good, appriving, have a great weekend!
<nessita> thanks!! and you too
<duanedesign> does anyone know where I can get a list of packages related to Ubuntu One for each release
<duanedesign> It has changed over the last three ro four releases and have a hard time keeping up with the changes
 * thisfred EOWs
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> thisfred: have a good weekend
<Uber_Geek> Chipaca:  I have been wanting to get more involved in the community, and while I have decent PHP / PERL skills, I was curious if I should study C or C++ more.
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: C is always a good one in my opinion
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: it is a little lower level language. little harder to learn but, In my opinion that will pay off in the end
<Uber_Geek> ok, thanks
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: soo once you learn Python you will be able to understand some things a bit better
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: U did it backwards and which I had not
<duanedesign> errr, I did it backwards
<Uber_Geek> duanedesign: so I should learn Python, or C next?
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: personally i would start with C. It is a little harder to learn
<duanedesign> but helps build a better foundation
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: but your goal will likely be Python. A lot of apps in Python
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: their is a C book that is the bible used by all C coders. I think I have the link
<duanedesign> Uber_Geek: i sent you a PM with the link
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ping
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: do you have a quick secong for PM?
<Chipaca> Uber_Geek: go with python, i say
 * Uber_Geek thanks his stars he learned the languages he has already.
<Uber_Geek> I have done come to think of it, very little, but some Python tweaking.
<alecu> EOW!
#ubuntuone 2011-06-18
<WDSnav91> hey I need some help
<adorilson> hi, folks
<adorilson> and about run ubuntuone(client) on fedora 15?
<adorilson> how hard is it?
<karni> adorilson: Hi there, friend. It might be hard to get an answer to that question during the weekend.
<adorilson> karni: :-/. btw, I'll follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/RunClientFromTrunk
<karni> adorilson: Good idea. However, Ubuntu One usually has Nautilus integration with all that pretty-clicky-awesomeness. This wiki only tells how to run the basic sync part.
<adorilson> karni: no problem if I need to run the sync manually
<adorilson> is this your point?
<karni> adorilson: I didn't mean that. I meant the context options "Sync this folder" [which creates a custom cloud folder to sync] or "Publish this file" or "Get public URL" etc
<adorilson> karni: no problem. I can do this with u1sdtool or interface web...
<adorilson> for now, the sync is the most important
<karni> adorilson: yes, you can do these things via u1sdtool. I didn't see publishing files there before, but it's already available. Cool.
<adorilson> karni: do you know the ubuntuone source code?
<karni> adorilson: Not by heart, no ;)
<karni> adorilson: I'm kidding. Questions?
<karni> adorilson: I'm familiar with the core (syncdaemon), possibly not with the high level rest of it.
<adorilson> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --with-protocol=/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<adorilson> this step, got this
<karni> adorilson: you may want to use paste.ubuntu.com for the output
<adorilson> libsyncdaemon/Makefile.am:94: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<karni> oh
<adorilson> karni: really, next time I use the paste...
<karni> adorilson: no no :D
<karni> adorilson: I thought you were to paste in 15 lines or something, of output :)
<karni> adorilson: So, I'm not familiar with that part. But if you're using the wiki link you have before, you'll be best off to ask ry'e (without the quote) on Monday.
<karni> adorilson: He wrote these instructions.
<adorilson> karni: ok. btw, this like be anything about the current version code
<adorilson> or not?
<karni> adorilson: Sadly, I have no clue where that problem comes from.
<adorilson> karni: ok. btw, thanks for your help
<adorilson> see you. bye o/
<karni> adorilson: No problem :) bye bye \o
#ubuntuone 2011-06-19
<tntc> Does the ubuntu one music player support anything besides .mp3?
<tntc> I've only got mp3s, so I can't test, but an interested party is asking.
<karni> tntc: Do you mean Ubuntu One Music for Android?
<tntc> exactly.
<karni> tntc: I think mp3 and ogg, although this just rings a bell, I'm not sure (and it's 3AM so I won't test this now)
<karni> :)
<tntc> hehe. fair enough :)
<karni> tntc: Cool :)
<tntc> I wish I had flacc to test it with. that's what he was asking about
<karni> tntc: Aha.. That I can say for 99% sure, we don't support flacc.
<tntc> I just tried Google Music, but IMO, ubuntuone is way better.
<karni> tntc: Win! \o/ Thank you :)
<tntc> :) Worth every penny I paid. I've got 3 x 20Gb packs
<tntc> plus the mobile service
<tntc> it's excellent!
<karni> CardinalFang: lol, you just missed it! "03:06 < tntc> I just tried Google Music, but IMO, ubuntuone is way better."
<tntc> XD
<karni> CardinalFang: Do we support flacc?
<CardinalFang> FLAC?  Hrm, maybe.
<karni> tntc: Thanks man! We're happy to hear that :)
<CardinalFang> Ogg/Flac should be scanned correctly.
<karni> CardinalFang: tntc: :D
<karni> tntc: You see, I shouldn't have been so sure (there goes the 1% chance of me being wrong ;) )
<CardinalFang> FLAC on Android, hrm.  Probably.  It's all native codecs, so if phone supports it. ...
<tntc> karni: More than happy to share it :) I keep hearing about all these cloud services popping up, but the Windows Live cloud is weird and only allows syncing of 5gb out of the 25gb, and I don't even want to touch the iCloud
<karni> tntc: 5 out of 25? hahahah :D That sounds funny.
<tntc> Ubuntu One 1) has an ubuntu client 2) Syncs anything I want 3) has a nice music app. Trifecta
<tntc> karni: You can UPLOAD more to it, but you can actively sync it with mesh or something.
<karni> tntc: Just you wait for more ;)
<tntc> karni: I'll be a test monkey if you want :)
<karni> tntc: I can't say more, but stay tuned :)
<tntc> I will! I've actually converted all my machines to Ubuntu. I find myself missing too much in Windows 7.
<karni> tntc: Who-hooo! Sweet! (I can't remember when I last used my Win7)
<tntc> I have to use XP/7 for class and work sometimes, but for home use I'm completly hooked.
<karni> dammit, django is so cooool! o_O :D
<tntc> ooh, python!
<karni> tntc: I know that pain. I hate when my college assigned stuff stricte for Windows.
<karni> tntc: Ubuntu revolves around python. Ubuntu One as well :)
<tntc> I'm taking an MIS class, and it's all MS Office.
<karni> Yuck
<tntc> Fortunately, last semester I took a Unix Systems programming course, and this fall my web dev course is likely to be in linux
<tntc> LAMP stack, I think
<karni> I'm just going through tutorial01 on django website and I'm having a braingasm.
<karni> tntc: :)
<tntc> Still, out of all the languages I've used, I like python the best. For my Java assignments, I often prototype in python first because it's so. much. easier.
<tntc> he! I want to build a page using django. I haven't had the time lately.
<karni> tntc: Tell me more. I'm Android developer.. xD
<karni> tntc: And by that I mean.. I agreeeee!!!
<tntc> karni: I wish there was full blown python for Android! The ASE is good, but full market support would be the best!
<karni> tntc: Time you say. That's why I'm still up ant it's 3AM xD
<tntc> karni: hehe. It's only 9pm here, but I'll be up for another 6 or 7 hours I bet.
<karni> tntc: Man, if Android could run python apps.. Insane!
<tntc> karni: well, ASE means it SORT OF can
<karni> Right. Sort of - makes a difference :(
<tntc> yeah.
<tntc> Is there a Jython port for droid yet?
<CardinalFang> karni, Django high-five.
<karni> CardinalFang: Django high-five!
<tntc> hehe
<karni> tntc: *looks around* I have no idea. Jython is written in pure Java..
<karni> tntc: Anyway, lemme play a moment with django and I'm outta here :)
<tntc> k! good luck!
<karni> tntc: Thanks! HAve a great evening!
<tntc> you too!
<tntc> Oh, on a side note, two features I would love from UbuntuOne: Web based player for music, and VIDEO support.
<karni> I'm just learning dvorak, but Dvorak+Python+Django (I'm new to all three, apart from reading TONS of python for few months now) - is orgasmistic for my geek brain.
<karni> tntc: Noted ;)
<tntc> karni: :D
<tntc> See, I can't do Dvorak. I don't spend enough time on machines I can customize like that. I tend to mold myself around the tool I'm using, rather than the other way around.
<tntc> It means I'm really good with defaults.
<tntc> I was so relieved when Ubuntu switched the music player to Banshee. <3
<tntc> now all we need is chromium as the default browser, and I won't have to change anything to use ubuntu out of the box ;)
<karni> tntc: I just added a layout - switching Dvorak/QWERTY is matter of a shortcut now :)
<karni> tntc: Agreed! Chromium ftw
<tntc> karni: on Ubuntu, sure! But I know all these crazy Mac/Windows people
<karni> tntc: Well, not to mention you have to actually know dvorak :)
<karni> tntc: Ah right. True.
<tntc> karni: meh. I'd learn it.
<karni> Yes, it's very pleasant to learn :)
<tntc> I just don't /need/ to. If someone handed me a dvorak keyboard for work, i'd figure it out, but until then, I'll be on QWERTY
<karni> Meh, I'm writing this in QWERTY (still 5x slower on dvorak)
<tntc> meh. It gives me time to think :)
<CardinalFang> tntc, groovy, python, scala, I think they all import some language-supporting libraries that make them really bulky to have on a tiny device.
<karni> tntc: Coding so many hours daily brought me to conclusion I have to care about my palms and fingers. And qwerty is a silent killer.
<CardinalFang> tntc, I tried with Clojure a while back.
<tntc> CardinalFang: eh. a 1ghz CPU and 512MB of ram isn't enough to handle python?
<CardinalFang> ... like, Android 1.5, G1 days.
<CardinalFang> tntc, the RAM is the problem.
<CardinalFang> tntc, but, I don't really know.  Go find out.  Come back and report.
 * karni falls back to django
<tntc> CardinalFang: well, like I said, ASE supports python, so the base language is there.
<tntc> They have hooks into the regular android interfaces. I think it's just not complete yet.
<tntc> It has been done before. PyS60 from Nokia
<CardinalFang> But those aren't inside a JVM.  Add a layer.
<CardinalFang> And I programmed on S60 Python quite a lot.
<tntc> I suppose. Perhaps it's wishful thinking :)
<tntc> I think even ASE/SL4A would be more than sufficient if it had more developer umph behind it
<tntc> and a little bit of integration with the Android SDK
<karni> omg doing this tutorial is like Christmas revisited, I love it! django automates everything
<karni> (Not that I love Christmas, but referring to presents mainly brings happy memories ;P )
<tntc> hehe
<karni> Night!
<pepok> hi
<pepok> could anybody help?
<pepok> i cannot start ubuntu one
<pepok> I have account
<pepok> but after upgrade to the last distribution is ubuntu1 not starting
<pepok> not showing up
<vinexas> hi
<vinexas>  I need help with starting of ubuntu one
<vinexas> it is not even showing after clicking ubuntu one from the menu
<vinexas> I have upgradet to linux mnt 11.04
<vinexas> after that I cannot start ubuntu one client on my PC
#ubuntuone 2012-06-11
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> restart.....brb
<gatox> back
<mandel> gatox, buenas :)
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<mandel> gatox, I have started with the integration of u1 with the fsevents I might have some progress (nearly working) tom :)
<gatox> mandel, i added some modifications to macfsevents..... and now i'm fixing the tests that were already broken, and adding a few more..... and i hope to finish later fixing test_darwin for filesystem_notifications..... and that should be ready.......
<gatox> i want to finish with this NOW! jeje
<gatox> mandel, in other news! i started a Unity Lens yesterday which allows you to publish files from u1...... directly from the dash :D..... it's almost done
<mandel> gatox, hehe well I think that if we get to the point where we can execute the daemon on mac by wend and it kind of works we are ok :)
<mandel> gatox, vala?
<gatox> mandel, nop...... i'm doing it on python.... then i'm going to do it on vala..... in python i can have it working in a couple of minutes as a proof of concept
<gatox> because i can reuse some code that i already have
<mandel> oh, ok, sounds cool
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> Hola mandel, gatox
<mandel> ha! got integration tests running between python and objective-c!
<gatox> mandel, yeyyyyyy
<gatox> i have macfsevents tests working!!!
<gatox> a successful day for tests!
<gatox> jejeej
<mandel> hahaha
<ralsina> so, is the port done already? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I wish! :)
<ralsina> mandel: what's stopping you from finishing? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, emotional pain
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> the universe!
<mandel> :P
<mandel> ok, lunch
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<ralsina> thisfred: hats off to your pedantry sir. Well played.
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> I had to look up the greek plural, I admit. I had some Greek in school, but I sucked at it and dropped it at the earliest opportunity
<mandel> ralsina, we have or 1-1 today, what time is good for you?
<ralsina> mandel: I am in somewhat of a problem, let's do it in ~1 hour?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, after the standup sounds good?
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<mandel> ralsina, superb :)
<gatox> alecu, i have submit the macfsevents branch with the tests fixed, let me know if you want to review it.... i'm moving to fix test_darwin for filesystem notifications now
<alecu> gatox, looking.
<alecu> gatox, is this the branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<gatox> alecu, yes
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, gatox, thisfred, briancurtin, mmcc, mandel: standup in 3'
<thisfred> yipyip
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<gatox> dobey, alecu mmcc ?
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, mmcc pingingining
<dobey> meh
<mandel> ralsina, AFAIK mmcc is not here, or so he told me on friday
<ralsina> mandel: right
<gatox> ah right
<ralsina> his nick is here though ;-)
<ralsina> so alecu is last, thisfred go!
<thisfred> DONE:Bug #1009505  TODO: Bug #999574 (and sub bugs) BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<mandel> ralsina, does that mean that you work at my 8 am, because ralsina was here ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009505 in U1DB "get_keys_from_index is useless for multicolumn indexes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999574 in U1DB "deal with database files copied between machines and backup restoration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999574
<briancurtin> DONE: I had no internet service on friday so I could only do work with the info I already knew and the tabs I had open in chrome. i reconfigured, rebuilt, etc and still nothing. need to try a few more path combinations, but testability examples still do not even work...
<briancurtin> TODO: give this a last shot then document it all and see what happens...
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<ralsina> mandel: it was "away" ;-)
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews on friday, Improves in macfsevents and fixed the tests, small u1-freaky friday project during the weekend to publish files from the dash.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing test_darwin for filesystem_notifications.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Fixed lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests according to reviews. Added integration tests for the inclusion of the daemon code in u1-client. Bug 1010511
<mandel> TODO: Bug 1011659. Finish integration tests. Reviews. 1-1 ralsina.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1010511 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Json messages are too long" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010511
<mandel> ralsina, go!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011659 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "FSE_ARG_MODE args are not correctly set to the client" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011659
<ralsina> DONE: some reviews, boting mgmt stuff, py3 thinking, discussions
<ralsina> TODO: 1-1s, tech leads call, think really really hard
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, triage, broken release of protocol
<dobey> λ TODO: fix protocol, finish releases/uploads, stable release, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<ralsina> dobey: I need to mumble with you a tiny bit further
<dobey> ralsina: ok. now, or later (after lunch)?
<ralsina> dobey: now if at all possible
<ralsina> since alecu seems to be MIA, EON
<ralsina> EOM
<mandel> ralsina, che, and my 1-1 :(
<ralsina> mandel: in 5'
<dobey> ok. let me hop back on
<ralsina> mandel: it's an emergency, trust me, you want me to talk to dobey 1st
<mandel> sure
<thisfred> mandel: did you get any time to look at u1db jenkins?
<alecu> sorry guys, I got a call.
<mandel> thisfred, no sorry.. I need to finish the fsevents asap and I'll focus on that
<mandel> thisfred, I have a calendar issues, this must be done before I go on holidays and I'm the only one that has worked on it atm :(
<mandel> thisfred, will do my best during the night while I cry watching the news
<thisfred> why cry? Did spain get eliminated from the championship? Or from the EU? :P
<thisfred> mandel: don't kill yourself
<mandel> thisfred, we got a bailout for 100.000 million eurs
<thisfred> mandel: is there anyone else with windows jenkins knowledge on the team?
<mandel> thisfred, briancurtin can certainly help you
<briancurtin> thisfred: im about to get some coffee, but i can help with windows jenkins stuff
<thisfred> mandel: ok, cool. briancurtin, how strapped for time are you, on a scale of 1 to mandel?
<thisfred> awesome
<ralsina> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, mumble!
<alecu> DONE: ssl branch for SD, reviews, mumbled with gatox re macfsevents
<alecu> TODO: finish sd branch, use patched twisted in jenkins builds with briancurtin
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> only a hundred million? was it a bailout offer from facebook?
<briancurtin> thisfred: i should have some time to look at it today. it would be a nice break from pounding my head against the desk
<gatox> ok...... lunch for me!
<dobey> briancurtin: standing desks are better for pounding your head against, i hear
<thisfred> briancurtin: ok, cool. I will share some files with you that jam gave me, that should include all or most of the needed dependencies.
<dobey> bbiab, off to get lunch
<elopio> mandel: ping. I have questions about the proxy. Can you let me know when you have some time, please?
<mandel> elopio, shoot!
<elopio> mandel: do we support socks?
<mandel> elopio, not yet
<elopio> mandel: what's the port number that u1 uses?
<ralsina> mandel: I thought we did on windows if configured system wide?
<mandel> elopio, any port, you just have to configure the proxy and set it in the gnome control panel
<elopio> mandel: but I mean, without proxy.
<mandel> ralsina, in win can be the case, I might be outdated
<ralsina> mandel: ok, maybe we don't :-)
<ralsina> elopio: 443
<elopio> so, that means that squid thinks that we are just talking https?
<mandel> elopio, yes, squid should not care, do you have problems?
<elopio> mandel: nop. Just trying to understand.
<ralsina> elopio: yes, we pretend to be https
<ralsina> thisfred: you are going to love that book.
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, thanks for the recommendation, it looks interesting
<ralsina> thisfred: or hate me in the process. I need someone else to read it so I can tell him how awesome it is and have him say "yes, I know".
<thisfred> It may be a while, though, I have a huge pile of to read right here at home, and I'm not allowed to buy any more before we move
<ralsina> hahaha
<thisfred> unless I get the ebook... ;)
<ralsina> Kindle FTW
<thisfred> kobo actually
<ralsina> same thing
<thisfred> is almost exactly the same, but many more non-drm titles
 * ralsina kinda wants the kobo with the light, but .... I have all those books on kindle :-(
<thisfred> yeah, that was one of the reasons for buying it: no lock in either
<elopio> mandel: If the proxy only allows http, u1 will not work?
<mandel> elopio, I don't know I've never tried..
<ralsina> elopio: a proxy that forbids https would be very strange
<elopio> ralsina: according to the survey, it seems that some people can do http but not https.
<elopio> at least, they think that.
<ralsina> elopio: I think it's more "they think that"
<dobey> elopio: that would be entirely useless to pretty much any corporation that even has a proxy. it's almost certainly because the ui is confusing
<elopio> sounds reasonable.
<ralsina> alecu: mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, sure
<elopio> now, last question.
<dobey> i really wish launchpad would stop using users' e-mail addresses for From: in e-mails
<elopio> how do I know what servers, authentication shemas and protocols we should support?
<mandel> elopio, maybe they use the same for http and https and that confuses them
<elopio> mandel: from your email I get that we support squid, with no auth, ncsa and kerberos.
<elopio> I'll start with that.
<mandel> elopio, yes, we should..
<elopio> we should test sometime the other configs. On moztrap I'm defining them as environments, so at least we will know how bad is our coverage.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, gatox: I know you will enjoy the following: http://www.pointerpointer.com/
<dobey> gah
<dobey> fixing this test is harder than i thought
<gatox> mandel, sometimes i'm afraid to ask how you get to those pages jejejeje
<mandel> gatox, from thisfred this time :)
<gatox> jajajaa
<dobey> ok wtf
<dobey> how did this test ever not hang then
<dobey> grr
<alecu> ralsina, http://packages.python.org/defer/defer.html#defer.inline_callbacks
<dobey> ah
<dobey> fixed
<dobey> i think
<ralsina> alecu: http://readthedocs.org/docs/nose/en/latest/api/twistedtools.html
<mandel> ok, eod for me, see you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<ralsina> I'll have lunch now.
 * ralsina signs up on the do not ping list
<dobey> we have a machine that goes ping!
<dobey> i guess i should wait to ping ralsina then :)
<briancurtin> thisfred: do you have any documentation on how you got that share setup? like what versions of liboauth and openssl and such? also, what exactly should i do with that? i think it may be better to just know all of the deps and i can write some script to set that stuff up so its repeatable
<thisfred> briancurtin: unfortunately, no. I never built u1db on windows myself, this was what was passed on to me.
<briancurtin> do you know what bzr branches are required or what i would actually be executing? im not sure what to do with that share in relation to jenkins
<thisfred> We will probably need the MS express compiler, and see how far it gets with make.
<thisfred> briancurtin: so we want to test lp:u1db
<thisfred> trunk
<thisfred> what we want to run is make check, which builds the C code and runs all tests
<thisfred> let me see if I can dig up jam's mail in which he suggested how to start
<thisfred> mandel: do you have jam's response? I remember it not being super elaborate, but my thunderbird has lost the mail.
<thisfred> ah he's eod
<thisfred> found it, briancurtin sent you the mail, though I fear it's not gonna be a huge help
<briancurtin> thisfred: i'll take a look and see what happens
<thisfred> yeah, I can probably translate failures/errors into missing dependencies for you
<briancurtin> thisfred: cool. i'll just start building and running and piecing it together
<thisfred> thanks so much!
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-context-test/+merge/109687 real quick?
<briancurtin> thisfred: i think this will need a bit more work than i'm able to give at this point. the makefile is gcc or whatever specific, won't work with microsoft's nmake
<thisfred> briancurtin: ok, I'll ask jam tomorrow. He had it set up on his own windows machine, but he must have used a different way to build it then
<dobey> he might have used mingw
<briancurtin> that also didnt work, so there's probably something else in play that i dont have setup or know about
<dobey> oh, hmm
<dobey> briancurtin: if it requires gnu make, maybe you need to run "gmake" instead of just "make" ?
<briancurtin> i dont seem to have that setup, i guess ill just wait until jam gets back with exactly what before i go on another wild goose chase like qt testability
<dobey> sure. just suggesting what seems obvious at the moment based on what you said. :)
<thisfred> dobey: pretty sure he used visual studio express
<thisfred> but no idea how
<briancurtin> the makefile references commands like export that don't exist on windows in general. i am going to guess it may have been built via cygwin
<thisfred> I think he may not have used the makefile for building in that case
<alecu> dobey, +1
<dobey> thanks alecu
<dobey> thisfred: i'm guessing visual studio wasn't used as i don't see any project files in the tree
<thisfred> dobey: and yet that is what I remember him telling me. Perhaps I didn't get all the needed files
<thisfred> I sent a mail asking for more info.
<ralsina> alecu: mailed you a draft, feedback eagerly expected :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: assigning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/1011774 to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1011774 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Set the right version number to the nightly windows installer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, thanks
<elopio> mandel: when I set the squid proxy with NCSA, shouldn't ubuntu ask for my password?
<elopio> or is it just read from the file?
<ralsina> mandel: if you want to see how pointerpointer cheats, put your pointer near the top-right corner and then move it bit by bit
<mandel> elopio, no, it will read from the file and firefox will ask for it (or the u1control panel)
<mandel> thisfred, I do, let me foward it to you
<mandel> oh, I'm not here, I'm a ghost ;)
<dobey> ralsina: does https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-context-test/+merge/109687 look ok to you?
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<thisfred> mandel: thx, found it already ;)
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: right paths and everything
<ralsina> dobey: global approve
<elopio> mandel: yes, I'm not sure what I'm doing wront. But you are not here, I'll bother you tomorrow.
<elopio> *wrong
<mandel> thisfred, replied to the email, there is no need to use the makefile, if you look at it is only python calls
<mandel> thisfred, or you can use the linux term emulator on windows whose name I cannot remember
<mandel> elopio, did you create the password file?
<thisfred> cygwin?
<mandel> thisfred, that one :)
<elopio> mandel: yes, on the squid server.
<briancurtin> so is this a cygwin application or a windows application?
<elopio> but now when I set it as the proxy on my ubuntu client, everything is denied.
<mandel> briancurtin, is a windows app but cygwin make the compilation life easier, also I think he used the easy_install from cygwin which might explain the reason of why the latests version of cython would not compile the thing
<briancurtin> that's too many moving parts in different systems, im just going to wait until there are directions
<mandel> elopio, hm.. and do you get the password dialog, lets say from firefox?
<mandel> briancurtin, that is the main reason was not able to finish the setup, there is no documentation to be found
<mandel> elopio, let me go home (I'm at the office) and connect from there to give you a hand, ok?
<elopio> mandel: no. Just access denied
<mandel> elopio, vuelvo en 10 min max :)
<elopio> mandel: dale.
<dobey> why couldn't unicode() be in python 3, but just deprecated until 3.6 or something, when everyone is actually only using python3
<ralsina> dobey: because unicode() is an error
<ralsina> dobey: noone should be using it in python 2 either
<dobey> ralsina: which is why everyone uses it everywhere
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: it's tempting and evil
<dobey> and it makes trying to support both 2 and 3 a pain
<ralsina> dobey: you can implement it trivially
<dobey> particularly when doing things like isinstance(blah, unicode)
<ralsina> unicode = str
<ralsina> in that case unicode = basestring (or however it's called)
<mandel_mac> elopio, I'm back! :)
<mandel_mac> elopio, so, lets start from the beginning, did you edit the config or copied the settings file I sent?
<dobey> can't i just solve my problems with violence?
<elopio> mandel_mac: from the beginning, I should say that I have squid3.
<elopio> I edited the config file adding your info.
<mandel_mac> elopio, oh! so you are in 12.04
<elopio> mandel_mac: yes. I've just found that I thought it was working because there's a directive that allows localhost :)
<mandel_mac> elopio, the diffs are tiny and we can be a smart ass and generate a config file
<mandel_mac> elopio, if you look in lp:ubuntuone-dev-tool in the data folder you can find a squid config template that will work in both squid2 and squid3
<mandel_mac> elopio, if you look at the template you will see that there are lots of paths that are changed, the main reason is because u1-dev-tools points to _trial for the tests
<elopio> looking.
<ralsina> dobey: want to tackle these test errors? They are related to a branch you did https://pastebin.canonical.com/67818/
<mandel_mac> elopio, you can even be lazier and import the SquidRunner from ubuntuone/devtools/services/squid.py and tell it to start squid that will generate a conf and will run squid in your system using your user
<dobey> ralsina: they are?
<elopio> mandel_mac: I suppose this is important
<elopio> http_access allow nonauth_port_connected
<elopio> http_access allow password
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing yes because of the difference between dbus.dict and dict
<mandel_mac> elopio, use, very, did I miss that in the email
<mandel_mac> ??
<elopio> mandel_mac: yes.
<elopio> I'll try again.
<mandel_mac> elopio, ouch! that is the reason I added the config that worked, just in case I forgot something, sorry
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, odd
<gatox> mandel_mac, hey! you are copying my nick! jeje
<elopio> :) don't worry. I didn't looked at it until now.
<gatox> ok...... eod for me!! i'm pretty sure that i'm going to finish with all the tests tomorrow!! \o/
<mandel_mac> gatox, I'm just trying to screw with the autocomplete ;)
 * gatox is excited
<mandel_mac> gatox, do not touch yourself thinking about tests...
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<mandel_mac> gatox, nos vemos mañana ;)
<gatox> i think tomorrow i'm going to have a u1-client fsevents branch to propose!!!!!!
<gatox> :D
<mandel_mac> gatox, we should do a pylon ar talk about fs integration hehehe
<gatox> mandel_mac, no, i'm hurting myself with the tests jeje
<dobey> ralsina: is there a bug about those tests failing?
<ralsina> dobey: ask facundobatista, he gave me the trace
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing no
<dobey> facundobatista: ^^ :0
<elopio> mandel_mac: great. Finally I could see the password dialog.
<dobey> err :)
<elopio> thanks!
<mandel_mac> elopio, no problem, sorry I got back so late :)
<mandel_mac> elopio,  wonder.. is there a wiki page in which we could add this?
<elopio> mandel_mac: I'm thinking to add it to wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Testing/Proxy.
<facundobatista> dobey, I don't think so, do you want me to open one?
<dobey> facundobatista: please
<elopio> mandel_mac: but for now, I'm using the pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/u1-proxy
<mandel_mac> elopio, ok, I think it would be nice to some how script this, doing something similar to the u1-dev-tools plus programatically setting it in gsettings would be really nice
<facundobatista> dobey, 1011822
<dobey> bug #1011822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011822 in Ubuntu One Client "Failing tests in tests.platform.credentials.test_linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011822
<elopio> mandel_mac: yes.
<elopio> mandel_mac: what does that config file from u1-dev-tools do for the localhost?
<elopio> http_access allow localhost
<elopio> shouldn't that be removed?
<mandel_mac> elopio, the runner exposes the settings and the tests force u1 to use them
<dobey> mandel_mac, elopio: there's no reason you couldn't write a test suite on top of the devtools apis, which does what you need for integration testing that stuff
<elopio> mandel_mac, dobey, yes, we could call the devtools from qt-testability, or whatever framework we have to start the proxy.
<elopio> but, the tests and the squid will be in the same machine. So, by having http_access allow localhost we are letting them pass without authentication.
<elopio> or am I missing something?
<dobey> only if connecting over the lo interface
<mandel_mac> elopio, no, they wont
<dobey> if i understand your concern correctly, and that's how squid works
<mandel_mac> what dopey said
<elopio> mandel_mac: I'm trying to figure out why u1 worked on my first test. I had squid and u1 on the same machine, but didn't add the rule to allow the password group.
<dobey> hmm
<mandel_mac> elopio, hm.. we would need to look at the logs
<mandel_mac> elopio, if you did not restart it (u1) I would not be surprised
<elopio> mandel_mac: I'll start from scratch, because now my config is a mess.
<mandel_mac> elopio, ok, perfect, we can catch up tom (I'll be back in 10 hours ;) )
<dobey> ralsina: actually, i think this is a unicode issue
<ralsina> dobey: really?
<elopio> with the things I changed, now on both machines I get asked for proxy credentials. So that's success.
<dobey> ralsina: \xe1 vs. \xc3\xa1 and \xfa vs. \xc3\xba
<dobey> ralsina: when the tests are run under a spanish locale
<elopio> mandel_mac: go, be fruitful and multiply. I'll ping you tomorrow.
<ralsina> dobey: oh, interesting
<ralsina> dobey: feel free to toss it at gatox if you want ;-)
<dobey> the dbus.Dictionary() change i made only changed a few cases that were passing empty dicts, which is not the case in the tests :)
<mandel_mac> elopio, ok, see you tom :)
<mandel_mac> all, laters!
<dobey> not sure if the issue directly is in sso or client though
<ralsina> dobey: in the meantime, maybe suggest the tests will work using  "C" locale and let's make it medium priority
<dobey> the tests do work with C locale. i'm a bit surprised they didn't fail for me though.
<dobey> maybe that string isn't translated to shqip, or doesn't have accents
<ralsina> shqip?
<dobey> albanian
<ralsina> dobey: oh, ok
<ralsina> We should have a translation that translates every letter as ®®
<ralsina> so we get unicode and longer strings everywhere
<dobey> we shouldn't have tests that rely on translations being correct
<ralsina> dobey: well, for some tests it's a requirement, for example when testing that a string is diplayed correctly. That's always going to be locale-dependent.
<ralsina> And here it doesn't depend on that, it depends on the data types being correct
<ralsina> In other words, the words are right, the encoding is wrong
<ralsina> I'm done for the day
<ralsina> will look at mail late tonight, so mail me if you need reviews or anything
<dobey> well, translations shouldn't get loaded at all
<dobey> but yay, isolation
<dobey> oh, interesting
<dobey> the tests are indeed failing for me now
<theseb> is ubuntu client buggy?
<theseb> it won't start on 12.04 and won't finish syncing
<theseb> what should i do?
<dobey> why won't it start?
<theseb> dobey: i get same error message
<theseb> dobey: as in a 1+ year old bug report
<theseb> i'll do it again
<theseb> CredentialsError
<theseb> DBusException(dbus.String(u'Traceback (most recent call last):\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb\n    retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/credentials/linux.py", line 185, in find_credentials\n    reply_handler=reply_handler, error_handler=error_handler)\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line
<theseb>  137, in __call__\n    **keywords)\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 584, in call_async\n    message.append(signature=signature, *args)\nValueError: Unable to guess signature from an empty dict\n'),)
<theseb> dobey: there you go
<dobey> theseb: have you installed a custom python in /usr/local?
<theseb> no....recently installed ubuntu 12.04
<theseb> no fancy mods
<dobey> installed cleanly?
<theseb> dobey: yup
<dobey> what does running "/usr/bin/env python" say?
<theseb> unless some app quietly installed a custom python w/o telling me
<theseb> good question
<theseb> (laptop /home/cs) % /usr/bin/env python
<theseb> Python 2.7.3 (default,
<theseb> ...etc.
<theseb> % which python
<theseb> /usr/bin/python
<dobey> hrmm
<daker-cloud> dobey: bug 711162 ? no ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711162 in Ubuntu One Client stable-3-0 "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711162
<dobey> daker-cloud: yes i know what bug # it is. it's open in my browser already :)
<daker-cloud> ok
<dobey> rye: ^^
<dobey> theseb: what does running "/usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name Test" do?
<theseb> dobey: it asks me to sign up to test
<theseb> dobey: there was a form that popped up
<theseb> is that good?
<dobey> odd. yes it's supposed to do that
<dobey> theseb: do you have any processes currently running with ubuntu-sso or ubuntuone in the process name?
<theseb> dobey: yes... % ps -ef | grep ubun
<theseb> cs        1872  1293  0 00:22 ?        00:00:00 gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<theseb> cs        1907  1872  0 00:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<theseb> cs        1910     1  0 00:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<theseb> cs        2084     1  0 00:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/ubuntu-geoip/ubuntu-geoip-provider
<theseb> cs        2339     1  1 00:23 ?        00:15:29 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<theseb> cs        3996     1  0 00:43 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login
<theseb> cs       17131     1  0 16:31 ?        00:00:00 python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<dobey> theseb: please don't paste them all
<dobey> theseb: use paste.ubuntu.com if you want to paste the list :)
<theseb> dobey: sorry...perhaps all these crashed ubuntuone instances are creating lots of zombie processes?
<theseb> dobey: should i kill -9 all that stuff you see?
<dobey> it doesn't seem like they are zombies
<dobey> theseb: what does u1sdtool -q do?
<theseb> dobey: i SHOULD see syndaemon and login?
<theseb> %  u1sdtool -q
<theseb> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<theseb> stopped syncdaemon i guess
<dobey> theseb: ok, are the processes all still there, ore gone?
<dobey> or even
<theseb> i still see syncdaemon and other stuff
<theseb> login and sso-login
<dobey> theseb: ok, then yes, i think kill -9 them
<theseb> YEAH!
<theseb> when i kill everything associated w/ ubuntuone and restart the client it works!
<theseb> dobey: thanks so much
<theseb> dobey: of course i wish it never died at all but this is a doable workaround for a while i guess
<dobey> cool
<dobey> glad it's working now at least
<dobey> seems something got stuck and dbus wasn't working right for it
<theseb> dobey: great! now i know what to check for....leftover ubuntuone crud...awesome
<dobey> theseb: not sure why it is getting stuck like that. that is weird :)
<dobey> well, past time for me to go
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-06-12
<wi43> anyone from the ubuntu one team here?
<didi> Is it possible to use Ubuntu One if I'm not using Unity?
<zyga> didi, yes
<didi> zyga: Nice. Where can I read about it?
<zyga> didi, you don't? just install it (if needed) and use it
<zyga> didi, run u1sdtool -c to start the server
<didi> zyga: Aha.
<zyga> didi, install the control panel and run that for some UI
<didi> zyga: I'll look into it. Thank you.
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> good morning, gatox, mandel!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> gatox, alecu, hola!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, alecu, looking at the integration tests I have written the daemon solution might be the easiest one to integrate with u1client we have done so far :)
<mandel> it just notifies of everything in the correct way, including if the event was on a dir or not..
<gatox> mandel, \o/....... in other news..... i really think that i would be able to propose a branch for mac fsevents today :D
<mandel> gatox, I should have it by late today or tom morning :)
<alecu> mandel, gatox: great news!
<mandel> gatox, alecu, If we do have the branches by tom I think we might be able to get sd running on friday (or at least see it collapse in a diff place)
<gatox> mandel, i take "see it collapse in a diff place" as a something really nice at this moment! jejee
<mandel> gatox, yes is really good news :)
<gatox> mandel, i'm going to participate in a web tv-program today :P from some people in spain
<mandel> gatox, wtf? really
<gatox> mandel, http://desarrolloweb.com/en-directo/linuxio-diego-sarmentero-ninja-ide-7062.html jeje
<gatox> mandel, it's a google hangout, with streaming
<mandel> gatox, haha let me know if I can see it from utube, I like you but not to be up 'til that late in spain ;)
<gatox> mandel, you go to bed before 22hs in spain??
<mandel> gatox, oh, I misread the time, I'll be at the bar :P but I can try
<gatox> mandel, jejejje no problem..... it's better if you don't see it, so you don't hear my lies jeje
<mandel> gatox, hahaha
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi! o/
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: nice to see good news in the backlog! Makes for a better start of the day than usual -;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yeyyyy
<mandel> :)
<mandel> ok, lunch for me :)
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there a release branch that i should build the windows installer from?
<briancurtin> or are we not ready yet? I just remember tuesday being the day
<ralsina> briancurtin: stable-3-0
<ralsina> briancurtin: as long as the twisted patch is in place, that one should be good
<dobey> not ready yet
<briancurtin> dobey: ah, we need the new tag, correct?
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin; briancurtin, dobey. Now talk, because I am otp ;-)
<dobey> briancurtin: right we haven't made a 3.0.2 release yet in the tree. and there are a couple of changes we really need to have in it, which aren't there yet, i think
<briancurtin> dobey: ok cool
<dobey> so hopefully can get that all done today, and then probably build the win installer this evening or tomorrow
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: let's hope it's late today so we don't slip on what we asked from IS
 * mandel back
<alecu> ralsina: btw: the sync menu blueprint says that the spec was completed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncMenu
<ralsina> alecu: very interesting
<dobey> uh
<dobey> that's odd
<dobey> oh, the spec is "complete"
<dobey> although i'd have to say it isn't
<dobey> the concerns about the icons do not seem to have been addressed
<dobey> mpt: ^^ will there be some discussion about the sync menu icons?
<mandel> dobey, is there a place where I can find the lint config used by u1lint so I can add it to the fsevents project?
<dobey> mandel: why not just use u1lint?
<dobey> mandel: or better yet, just use pyflakes?
<mandel> dobey, I do use u1lint and I'm getting lots of complains of the type TestsCase does not have assertEqual etc..
<ralsina> mandel: we get those in windows
<dobey> mandel: probably because the logilab-common we're using on win/osx isn't patched
<ralsina> mandel: and it was because pylint was confused and not finding the right imports
<mandel> dobey, aha! so that is the issue, how can we get that?
<dobey> mandel: i'd rather push to move off pylint
<mandel> ralsina, I'd like to remove that noise if possible... it makes my tests ugly
<dobey> mandel: USE_PYFLAKES=1 u1lint :)
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I thinks is the simplest way to do it
<mmcc> hi folks
<ralsina> have to run for 15 minutes, do standup without me
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mandel> mmcc, morning! I update the branch according to your review, can you take a look whenever you have the time?
<mmcc> mandel, sure thing, I'll do that first. today is reviews for me
<gatox> mmcc, did you see the need fixing in your branch? (the one i review)
<mmcc> gatox, I saw you pinged me after I left?
<gatox> mmcc, yes, it was about that
<mmcc> ok
<mandel> mmcc, awesome!! cause I have lots I'd like you to take a look :)
<gatox> ME!
<mmcc> gatox, yeah, the branch doesn't fix the tests, it just fixes the run-tests scripts so we can run the tests
<gatox> mmcc, mandel alecu thisfred dobey briancurtin standup!
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> mmcc, so i shouldn't pay attention to the tests?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mandel> me
<mmcc> gatox, maybe not? let's chat after standup
<gatox> mmcc, ok
<dobey> ralsina: ?
<gatox> ok..... go for me..... alecu last
<gatox> dobey, ralsina is not here for the standup
<gatox> DONE:
<mandel> dobey, he just mentioned we should ignore him
<gatox> Submit macfsevents branch, fixing tests on darwin fsevents implementation.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing the tests (almost there \o/)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<dobey> oh
<mmcc>  DONE: long weekend
<mmcc>  TODO: reviews polish off & propose setup-mac, work on controlpanel fails,
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: add every possible directory to the path, testability still doesnt work. rebuilt it with all of that, still no luck. looked into getting u1db built but had to wait for more directions.
<briancurtin> TODO: before i go crazy i need to write some code and produce some actual success, so i'm going to get installer versioning automated for jenkins. will also be putting together the windows installer once the tag is ready
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1009505  TODO: Bug #999574 BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: python3 discussion, bug #1011666, protocol upload,
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1009505 in U1DB "get_keys_from_index is useless for multicolumn indexes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009505
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases/uploads, stable release, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 999574 in U1DB "deal with database files copied between machines and backup restoration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999574
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1011666 in Ubuntu One storage protocol stable-4-0 "Tests failing when ubuntuone-storage-protocol not already installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011666
<dobey> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Bug 1012048, bug 1010511, bug 1011659 and bug 1011677.
<mandel> TODO: Bug 1012067 remove ARC add integration with u1-client
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but me needs reviews :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1012048 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "There is no API to determine if an event was performed on a directory or in a file." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012048
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1010511 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Json messages are too long" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010511
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1011659 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "FSE_ARG_MODE args are not correctly set to the client" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011659
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1011677 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Event paths cannot be easily retrieved from the python api" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011677
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1012067 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "There is no JSON API to tell the daemon not to send events to a user" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012067
<ralsina> I got back quicker than expected, so me :-)
<dobey> ralsina: go then
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, lots of thinking about the python3 situation, not much else, really
<ralsina> TODO: help around, see if I can help briancurtin with the testability thing
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> me!
<alecu> DONE: debugging of ssl issues with txweb, worked on a solution, py3k mumbles
<alecu> TODO: get ssl finished, work on windows build
<alecu> BLOCKED: not anymore
<ralsina> ok then, EOM?
 * mmcc forgot one TODO: choose new laptop
<mmcc> mandel, which mp do you want me to look at first? the one I made comments on?
<mandel> mmcc, yes please
<gatox> ok...... lunch for me then!
<mandel> mmcc, if that is ok I'll start merging some of the ones that depend on that one and then we can move on to the next
<mmcc> ok
<mandel> mmcc, I still need to add a bug for the proper method naming in the code.. I just remembered that
<mpt> dobey, sorry, I don't understand the question. What concerns do you have about the icons?
<dobey> mpt: they are clouds
<mpt> dobey, yes, yes they are...
<dobey> mpt: it was mentioned in the UDS session there would be further discussion about it; because the cloud metaphor is bad
<mpt> dobey, I don't remember that and I don't see it mentioned in <http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20790/desktop-q-indicator-redesign/>. What do you think is bad about the metaphor?
<dobey> mpt: people will think it's about weather, and not sync. in fact, we have had this reported as a problem before in ubuntuone because of the icons in the humanity theme being a simple cloud.
<dobey> just the two arrows by themselves i think is a better metaphor, and more understandable; and is more widely used to mean exactly that, on other platforms as well
<mmcc> mandel, I'm happy with that branch now but I still can't run the tests myself.. should I just +1 this, since the next branch after this will run the same tests?
<mandel> mmcc, add a +1 and in the review type add code review and we will ask alecu or ralsina to run the tests (just in case)
<ralsina> mandel: happy to run them
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be removing the ARC later today, I left it 'til the end because it has less priority (I know is a PITA)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, can you please run the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766 on a mac os x?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, you will need xcode and set OCMock in the path (very very easy)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, have xcode, need to do the ocmock thingie
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, ok, download ocmock and I can tell you over mumble how to set it in the path, ok?
<ralsina> mandel: why not write it down so you don't have to do that for each person? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I think I wrote it down already.. I'll add it to the description
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<mandel> ralsina, please confirm that the description makes sense
<ralsina> mandel: looking...
<mandel> ralsina, would have been awesome if you had said loading... jejeje
<ralsina> mandel: makes sense apparently. Will try and get back to you in a bit.
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<mmcc> mandel, do you have more merges for me to look at?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, give me a sec so that I get the correct order or them :)
<mmcc> ok mandel :)
<mandel> mmcc, the branch following the one you just reviewd is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-fsevent-tests/+merge/109537
<mandel> ralsina, can you also run the tests for it ^
<mmcc> on it, mandel
<mandel> mmcc, after that one there are some python branches which you can run the tests for via the command line and the very last one of them runs the objective-c and the python code to do a full p2p test of the solution
<mpt> dobey, do you have the bug number handy? Or was it a usability testing problem, or something else?
<mpt> (sorry, was just in a call)
<mmcc> mandel, not sure how to do this in bzr, but while we're using .xcodeproj, we might want to have bzr ignore the stuff in FsEvents.xcodeproj/xcuserdata/*
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I realized that and added it to the ignore list (I can't remember in which rev)
<mandel> mmcc, the simplest way to do it is bzr ignore path :)
<mmcc> mandel: ok, nice n' easy
<mmcc> hrm, I need to catch up on xcode's changes - the userdata stuff includes "Schemes", which don't look so user-specific...?
<ralsina> mandel: tests pass
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is a PITA you have to explicitly tell xcode that you are sharing the schemes (is done already) which places them in a diff folder which can later be added to the branch :)
<mandel> ralsina, please approve and I'll land a couple of branches that depend on that :)
<mmcc> ah, ok mandel. thanks :)
<mandel> mmcc, I also look at xcode a though wtf? they have changed a lot of things since I last used it
<ralsina> mandel: approved
<mmcc> mandel, you and everyone else who used it since before version 4
<mandel> ralsina, groso!
<mandel> mmcc, yeah, I felt old hehehe
<briancurtin> Error 2. cool.
<briancurtin> ha, apparently bitrock uninstalled itself from my machine? ugh.
<briancurtin> oh it just removed itself from the registry. wonderful!
<dobey> mpt: i don't. i was just trying to find it and having trouble locating it.
<dobey> can't seem to find it though
<Captain_Proton> can anyone help with a u1sdtool problem? when I try to connect or anything i receive this : u1sdtool --connect  Oops, an error ocurred: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:
<Captain_Proton> I have reinstall ubuntuone-client, redown loaded the u1sdtool. none of that helped
<dobey> is ubuntuone-syncdaemon running?
<Captain_Proton> Does not look like it. if I do u1sdtool --start it does not throw and error but looks like it does not start it
<Captain_Proton> can I start manually?
<dobey> can you look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon-exceptions.log and see if there's an error?
<mmcc> gatox, any reason why this branch of mandel's is still marked as needs-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-license-headers/+merge/107789
 * gatox looking
<mandel> mmcc, a dependecy was not merged
<gatox> mmcc, no one change it to approve... i already done
<mandel> mmcc, once the deps land that will be landed
<gatox> mandel, oh really?
<mandel> gatox, prisas!
<mandel> gatox, no worried, tarmac will reject it :)
<mmcc> huh, ok, sorry about that
<dobey> sigh
<mandel> mmcc, no, tarmac is there for that, it will not merge it unless the deps are in, that is why is important to add its parents branches (in case there is any)
<Captain_Proton> dobey, nothing in exceptions. in the syncdaemon.log there is something about not start manhole? here a pastbin http://pastebin.com/SELSV1kk
<dobey> Captain_Proton: that's unrelated
<dobey> Captain_Proton: do you have any syncdaemon-exceptions.log files that are non-zero in size?
<dobey> also, if that's the end of the log file, it suggets it is in fact running
<mandel> mmcc, look at the message form tarmac: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-license-headers/+merge/107789
<Captain_Proton> yes here is one http://pastebin.com/8zUfRnM1
<mandel> mmcc, is the last one in the MP
<mmcc> mandel: aha, handy :)
<dobey> Captain_Proton: hrmm. that's from 6 days ago. it's not still doing that?
<mmcc> mandel: so, are you changing the code in FSEvent.m now, as you're workign on the JSON message size? I'm wondering why 'pid' is an NSString
<gatox> mmcc, so..... i can approve your branch, because that branch doesn't fix the tests??......
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but I forgot about the pid! please add a needs fixing to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/reduce-json-size/+merge/109584 with that comment :)
 * dobey hopes these branches actually land this time
<mandel> dobey, talking about landing, the timestamp fixes from alecu, will those be landed? I remember we had some issues with them
<dobey> mandel: not today
<mmcc> gatox, yes. the bug was that the run-tests script didn't work. there are later bugs about the test failures (or there will be)
<mmcc> mandel, ok will add.
<dobey> if it's not trunk or stable-3-0 related today, then it's low priority
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... set it to approve then
<mandel> dobey, ok, just wondering because they appear everytime I have to do reviews
<Captain_Proton> dobey, I fixed it!  sysadmin@5xdata-01:~/.local/share$ mv ubuntuone ubuntuone.old than started it and it work. Thanks for point in the right direction. :)
 * briancurtin back soon, need to run to the bank and do lunch.
<mandel> mmcc, FYI removing ARC right now :)
<mmcc> mandel, cool
<alecu> dobey, all: can I have reviews for this pair of related branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/include-valicert/+merge/109883 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/validate-ssl-cert/+merge/109884
<ralsina> alecu: got one at least
<ralsina> alecu: probably both
<gatox> alecu, i know you will enjoy this :P http://youtu.be/pxoL4bnLp0g
<ralsina> alecu: this bug may also need a fix in ubuntuone-windows-installer so that it copies these certificates along with the other ones?
<dobey> the setup.py will need fixed i guess
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: both the ussoc setup.py and the windows-installer one, and maybe even the ubuntuone.xml, I would have to look
<dobey> well windows-installer is a separate branch if it needs to be
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: r151 of the -storage-protocol, including the cert.
<mmcc> mandel, when removing ARC, the NSZombieEnabled setting might be useful: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2190227/how-do-i-setup-nszombieenabled-in-xcode-4
<mmcc> it'll give a useful error when you send a message to an object that is actually deallocated, instead of just segfaulting
<mmcc> hm, using Instruments for detecting zombies and leaks looks good too. scroll down on that link and there's advice on that
<mandel> mmcc, I was already playing with instruments, I did not know about the zombie stuff
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: and here's the fixed ubuntuone-windows-installer: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/include-valicert/+merge/109889
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<alecu> briancurtin: I'd like your review on the branch above, since it needs a windows installer to be built
<alecu> and now, time for lunch.
<briancurtin> alecu: looking
<karni> alecu: Hi man, how are you doing :)?
<karni> alecu: My question has been answered :) Nonetheless, let me know how are you doing :) I'm working on the new music API Java library.
<karni> alecu: Ah, just noticed you left :)
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, briancurtin, we just made jenkins very very unhappy: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/80/
<ralsina> looking...
<mandel> we have 220 tests.. was that branch ran by anyone on windows?
<mandel> as in 220 failing tests
<ralsina> wtf
<briancurtin> i wasnt aware of it, but im running some installer stuff right now for other valicert things
<mandel> briancurtin, no worries I'm sure you have nothing to do with it, it was more of FYI :)
<mmcc> mandel, is the gid ever used in the fsevent? I see it isn't included in the proxyForJson method
<mmcc> asking because the getGid function adds the group name as a string, and I was wondering why
<mandel> mmcc, it is and I don't think it will be needed but atm I'm just sending all the info to u1client just in case
<mandel> mmcc, I think we can remove the group name and the username and just send the ints since in python we can get the info with not too much work
<mmcc> mandel: ah, I was missing that proxyForJson has all the args array in it
<mandel> mmcc, yes because we don't know yet which infor to get rid off, we can improve the api as we use it
<dobey> fml
<mmcc> ok mandel, I just wrote my comments on the branch. one suggestion was kind of big, which you can feel free to argue with, and the others are really small
<mmcc> without ARC (and maybe with?), we need to be careful about where we use autoreleased vs. retained objects
<mandel> mmcc, sure, I'm usually quite happy with your suggestions :)
<mmcc> glad to hear it :)
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin, alecu: we need to update the protocol in windows jenkins
<ralsina> storage-protocol, I men
<ralsina> mean
<mandel> I'll take care of it
<briancurtin> hm, is it not automatically updated?
<ralsina> beats me
<dobey> it's either not, or there's a race condition, or something
<ralsina> Oh, "something", the cause and solution of all problems.
<dobey> pretty much
<mandel> you can always be like my grandmother and blame the thingy .. everything is a thingy
<mmcc> going to lunch...
<mandel> briancurtin, alecu, dobey, ralsina, FYI tests are back to green
<dobey> cool
 * briancurtin high-fives mandel
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<dobey> slip slip slippety slip
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> I think we can officially say jenkins is working now
<ralsina> not that it caught anything useful, but hey, we are noticing :-)
<mandel> ralsina, well the qa-selenium messages are a little annoying hehe (/me gets a very loud noise from jenkins messages)
<ralsina> mandel: can't you filter those?
<mandel> ralsina, I should improve my xchat settings at some point, but is not a priority atm
<mandel> mmcc, wow, the analyze from xcode hates that SBJson lib.. well an extra reason to remove it (+ license)
<alecu> hey there, karni!
<karni> alecu: How's it going :)?
<alecu> karni: was I supposed to answer some question? did I miss any question?
<alecu> karni: awesome! what about you?
<alecu> karni: also, a bit sad that there seems to be no "london sprint" this year.
<karni> alecu: No, you missed nothing :) I asked sidne'i (about projects on jenkins)
<karni> alecu: Oh, too bad..
<karni> alecu: I'm good as well, thank you :) Latest library I'm working on is coming along nicely rather quick.
<karni> alecu: I'll ask anyway. Do you know why 4 out of 5 Windows projects on Jenkins have -test suffix?
<alecu> karni: so, a new music API Java library; will it be available for other android apps to use?
<karni> alecu: Is there some sort of source/test separation?
<alecu> karni: no, I've been involved very little with the jenkins stuff.
<alecu> karni: but perhaps briancurtin and/or mandel may be able to answer that.
<karni> alecu: Of course it will :)!
<mandel> karni, yes, we use it to filter them as windows-tests
<mandel> karni, so that we know which ones run tests and which ones build packages (one of them)
<mandel> so.. the answer is 'because' :)
<karni> mandel: aha, so the -test projects build nothing?
<mandel> karni, exactly, they just runt tests
<karni> mandel: So they build some part of the windows project, and run tests on it?
<mandel> karni, yes, the grab a single project and run the tests and then notify the other that depend on it to do the same
<karni> alecu: I'm also starting to move some Android projects to jenkins. U1F is there, two libraries on the way (files API, and music API which is currently WIP).
<mandel> karni, so imaging, you have the java lib for u1-files which runs the tests and then tells the depending code to run them and build something accordingly
<karni> mandel: ah, cool :) thanks!
<karni> mandel: such as, new U1 Files library is out, so it runs, and then tells Android U1F to build. nice
<karni> mandel: That makes it clear, thanks.
<mandel> that is the idea :)
<karni> alecu: mandel: Have a nice evening :)
<alecu> karni: you too! have a nice... night?
<alecu> :-)
<karni> alecu: Hehe, I call 8:30PM an early evening ^_^
<mandel> same here hehe
<mandel> specially during summer
<alecu> mandel: btw, what was the issue with jenkins and my latest u1-client branch?
<alecu> mandel: I saw that you said it was corrected already...
<mandel> alecu, u1-protocol was old
<alecu> mandel: so, how did you solve it? by asking jenkins to run again?
<mandel> alecu, yes
<mandel> alecu, I updated the dep and ran it again, I might change the way we have the deps..
<mandel> ok, I need to go is late here,laters!
<alecu> mandel: I'll ask you to tell me more about the deps tomorrow.
<alecu> mandel: laters!
<briancurtin> alecu: your installer works for me and includes the valicert cert - http://ubuntuone.com/1y4nTEL7pEcRJ8TgOg3MqW
<alecu> briancurtin: great, thanks.
<alecu> briancurtin: I'm sure this won't fix the whole problem with that cert, since it won't be used by QtNetwork, but it will allow the syncdaemon webapi calls to use it, since the webapi calls don't use the windows system certs (but Qt does)
<dobey> well, we also can't make ubuntu-sso-client depend on ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> need a snack, brb
<ralsina> go gatox go! T-1 :-)
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<gatox> i need to leave a little bit earlier today, i'll probably going back later to finish with this test so i can propose this branch tomorrow morning! \o/
<gatox> see you later/tomorrow people!! bye
<briancurtin> ralsina: so for bug #101174 - what *is* the right version number of trunk builds? should i try to grab the bzr revision of some project or should i timestamp installers?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 101174 in Silva "When an id is in use on the Zope level, inform users accordingly" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101174
<dobey> so
<briancurtin> oops, bug #1011774
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1011774 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Set the right version number to the nightly windows installer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011774
<ralsina> briancurtin: for the jenkins builds I would go with timestamped installers
<dobey> well, it's complicated
<ralsina> briancurtin: 3.0.timestamp or something
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/update-3-0/+merge/109915
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's not interesting that those are actually reasonable version numbers, we just need to be able to recognize them
<dobey> ralsina: egads no. but let's fix that later and try to deal with the critical priority things now :)
<dobey> ralsina: care to glance through https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/update-3-0/+merge/109915 and make sure you don't see any obvious merge screwups?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<briancurtin> ralsina, elopio: i can make the installer file name like this - ubuntuone-2.99.91-windows-installer-20120612-201645.exe - acceptable?
<briancurtin> all that does is just change the file name (it was already built into build_installer.py, it was just disabled)
<ralsina> dobey: looks good to me
<neglesaks> says that notes service is running fine. does anyone have any suggestions for me on how to restore normal functionality?
<neglesaks> pardon, letme restate that.
<neglesaks> question: i have been unable to sync my notes to ubuntu one for over 2 weeks now. the Ubuntu One status page says that notes service is running fine. does anyone have any suggestions for me on how to restore normal functionality?
<ralsina> Have to go be a dad for a few hours. Mail me if you need me.
<rye> neglesaks: hi
<rye> neglesaks: are you using Ubuntu or Windows?
<rye> neglesaks: in case of Ubuntu you might want to run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py script to see whether it finds any issues with your notes stored online
<neglesaks> ubuntu ontwo seperate laptops.
<neglesaks> thank you, ill try that, rye
<rye> neglesaks: if it finds the issue with the date, re-run the script with --fix option - that would fix the offending note
<neglesaks> just run it in the terminal, aye? su or my own username?
<rye> neglesaks: no su, as your own user
<rye> neglesaks: before first sync please backup the local notes in ~/.local/share/tomboy
<neglesaks> igot this: WARNING: Server replied with
<neglesaks> ====
<neglesaks> Invalid access token:  <snip>
<rye> neglesaks: aha, your tokens are invalid - try resetting the sync settings and reauthorizing Tomboy
<rye> neglesaks: that's in Preferences/Synchronization tab
<neglesaks> ill try....i wonder how this happened. an update recentrly?
<neglesaks> it worked! muchappreciated, rye!
<neglesaks> thank you.
<theseb> what would cause file sync to never finish?  When I check 1 hr later the client always says "File Sync Disabled" and I try again over and over
<elopio> briancurtin: that's better. But if you could make it to match the version number of ubuntu nightly packages, that'd be great
<briancurtin> im not sure how i'd get that. what's an example of that version number?
<dobey> one down, 34354343 more to go :(
<elopio> briancurtin: for the ubuntu installer, 3.1+r27-16~precise
<dobey> briancurtin: 4.1+`timestamp` would be the clostest/best thing for windows i guess
<elopio> not sure if that makes sense, though.
<elopio> the branch number of the trunk it's build from would be useful, too.
<dobey> elopio: that's basically not doable though, becuase it's N different revision numbers
<elopio> briancurtin: it's better to do what dobey says :)
<briancurtin> dobey: so can i change the 2.99.91 version we have in various places to just follow the last released version, in this case 3.1?
<dobey> elopio: knowing the revno of ubuntuone-windows-installer is pretty much completely useless
<dobey> briancurtin: i wasn't aware we had 2.99.91 in any places still
<neglesaks> a comment on the error i received: i got an empty "sync failed" window when i got those failures earlier...might want to change that...thanks again
<dobey> oh bother
<dobey> broken pipe from ssh to tarmac
<elopio> dobey: ok, got it.
<elopio> timestamp sounds fine.
<briancurtin> dobey: it's in scripts\ubuntuone.xml and scripts\setup.py in ubuntuone-windows-installer on trunk, which is why the installers i create off of trunk end up being called 2.99.91
<dobey> oh, tarmac seems fine though. must just be weird network trip somewhere
<dobey> briancurtin: hrmm, ok. should be 4.1 in trunk.
<briancurtin> dobey: i would've thought 3.0 since that's the latest release (3.0.1 to be exact), so a brand new installer would be the latest of the 3.0 line, so 3.0+(timestamp, etc)
<dobey> it's not
<dobey> well
<dobey> what exactly are these installers building from?
<briancurtin> trunk
<dobey> are they building an installer from stable-3-0 or trunk?
<dobey> if trunk it should be 4.1
<rye> theseb: FileSync disabled is an error state of Control Panel, is it on windows?
<theseb> no
<theseb> ubuntu 12.04
<theseb> rye: so that means there's a bug?
<dobey> theseb: what does ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log say about it?
<theseb> i see this over and over....2012-06-12 11:54:31,451 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<theseb> 2012-06-12 11:54:31,451 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<theseb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<theseb> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dobey> theseb: can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client" ?
<theseb> k sec
<theseb> dobey: https://phil4.com/paste
<rye> bug #995146
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 995146 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Precise) "File sync status is incorrect: it reports "File Sync Disabled" but syncdaemon is happy and IDLE" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995146
<rye> theseb: what's u1sdtool --status ?
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> how about paste.ubuntu.com instead?
<neglesaks> byefornow.
<theseb> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037982/
<theseb> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037983/
<theseb> rye: is that good?
<theseb> rye: that bug page says a fix has been added to a packeag
<theseb> ubuntuone-control-panel - 3.0.1-0ubuntu1.1
<rye> theseb: working means that is is working on something, however what is the number in u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l ?
<theseb> 200
<theseb> cool...client used Twisted
<theseb> coolest python framework ever
<dobey> theseb: what happened to the newer version of ubuntuone-client i had you install late last week, from precise-proposed?
<theseb> dobey: you may have me confused w/ someone else...i don't recall that convo
<dobey> oh, indeed
<theseb> dobey: is this just a cosmetic nuisance? can i just ignore it until it appears in normal updates?
<dobey> you were having the issue with the empty dict dbus error
<rye> theseb: could you please do grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<theseb> dobey: yes...actually i don't think it is cosmetic because i've been trying to finish this sync all day
<rye> theseb: MARK lines contain the number of queue items, if they don't decrease then there is a problem
<theseb> rye: i see this over and over...2012-06-12 16:10:07,088 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 200; offloaded: 21008; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> well, syncdaemon-exceptions.log should have a more specific error than what you pasted above, i would think
<rye> theseb: no changes in "offloaded" value?
<theseb> dobey: the last timestamp in the log was from hours ago...so i don't think the error added ANYTHING to log
<theseb> rye: nope
<dobey> have you quit/restarted syncdaemon?
<theseb> dobey: no but that sounds like a good idea
<theseb> dobey: actually..i restarted the client and right now I get "File Sync Is In Progress"...my guess is that if i check again in 1 hr I'll get the same ol ' "File Sync Disabled"
<theseb> dobey: should i restart is anyhow?
<theseb> dobey: how do that? i forgot
<dobey> u1sdtool -q
<dobey> that's to quit it. wait a few seconds and make sure it quit, then do u1sdtool -c
<theseb> dobey: i don't see any stuff in /etc/init.d/ do do a nice /etc/init.d/*** restart
<theseb> to do*
<dobey> no, u1 is a user service, not a system service :)
<theseb> dobey: # u1sdtool -c
<theseb> Oops, an error ocurred:
<theseb> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<theseb> dobey: BOOM!
<theseb> can't start it!
<dobey> it probably started
<dobey> but it might be taking a while for the dbus interface to come up, as local rescan is taking a long time, because there are 21000+ files you're trying to sync with it :)
<dobey> and i thinks it is time for me to go
<theseb> should i not sync all at once?
<theseb> perhaps add my $HOME in 100Mb pieces?
<dobey> you're trying to sync everything in your $HOME?
<theseb> dobey: yes
<dobey> like, .mozilla and everything?
<theseb> i want u1 to be my backup for laptop ..is that bad?
<theseb> dobey: i ignore .mozilla
<dobey> well, .local?
<dobey> and .config? and all that?
<theseb> i'll ignore those if you think it is a good idea
<theseb> i'll do it now
<dobey> i think syncing everything under $HOME is a very bad idea, yes :)
<theseb> dobey: what do you use to backup your laptop if not U1?
<theseb> dobey: my $HOME is 3Gb which is under the limit
<dobey> u1 is not a back-up service. it's a sync service. it is possible to have a back-up application store its backups on u1 though
<theseb> dobey: Deja-Dup is buggy
<dobey> if you want back-ups you should look at deja-dup
<theseb> dobey: :)
<theseb> dobey: also you can't restore on a per file basis
<theseb> dobey: i don't see why what i'm doing won't work..
<theseb> dobey: i just copied my $HOME to Ubuntu One dir...seems harmless enough
<dobey> theseb: well, syncing config and such is bad because it will break everything on all your other computers
<dobey> and you generally don't just want to shove everything under the Ubuntu One director
<theseb> dobey: i'm not syncing $HOME itself but rather a *copy* i put in Ubuntu One...it gets updated by crontab script nightly
<dobey> right. what i mean though, is you should select additional folders for synchronization, outside of ~/Ubuntu One/
<dobey> like, you can also sync ~/Music or ~/Downloads as separate folders
<theseb> dobey: i think there was a problem adding folders outside of Ubuntu One
<dobey> there shouldn't be
<dobey> it works fine here :)
<theseb> i'll try again
<theseb> dobey: i just selected a folder but it doesn't show up
<dobey> anyway, i do have to go now. but yes, a very large number of small files are not dealt with great still yet. though we are always working on making it better
<theseb> dobey: ok..bye thanks for help!
<dobey> theseb: well, it will take some time, especially if it's already going slow due to all the other files :)
<dobey> later
<theseb> later
<mmcc> done for today, might be back later tonight
#ubuntuone 2012-06-13
<mmcc> back 30 min ago or so, trying to iron out bugs in my setup-mac.py
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<mandel> gatox, how did the interview go?
<gatox> mandel, jejeej well, it was fun
<gatox> mandel, i read inn twitter that you are going to try to execute u1
<mandel> gatox, yes, after lunch I should be ready to jump with excitement or cry like a baby :P
<mandel> gatox, there are a number of changes I have to make in sd because some of the actions in the daemon implementation are async when they are not in all the other ones
<mandel> and merging or work is going to be a nightmare, but I'm sure we can deal with it :)
<gatox> mandel, so it seems that we are goinng to have this working together...... I HOPE (if everything goes ok), to have this working today too..... i only need to fix 2 tests, and i'll be ready to propose the branch
<mandel> gatox, oh, but I'm not proposing yet, I want to see it working then fix things is the daemon, land everything there see your code and merge mine with yours
<mandel> gatox, proposing both at the same time is a very bad idea and I know you are closer to get it accepted than me
<gatox> mandel, ........ i hope........ jejeje
<alecu> Hola everyone!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<rye> erm... we stil have bug #978903 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<alecu> rye: it seems we still have it in precise
<rye> alecu: am I able to assist in pushing the fix? I guess we need to re-build the proposed package based on the current one. It's 1 symbol change in the patch
<alecu> rye: we were finishing another needed fix and we'll be releasing today
<rye> alecu: for precise, right?
<alecu> rye: right
<rye> alecu: what's the bug number?
<alecu> rye: bug #882062
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 882062 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntuone-client doesn't validate ssl certificates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882062
<rye> alecu: hm, I thought that was already published
<alecu> rye: it was, but there was a little bit missing
<rye> understood
<ralsina> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> alecu, ralsina hello o/
<mandel> well, short hello 'cause is lunch time already..
<urbanape> mmcc: anything you want to hear from Labs folks?
<mandel> urbanape, he's usually here a little later.. /me hates time zones..
<urbanape> yeah, tell me about it.
<urbanape> I've been waking up at 6:30 EAST COAST TIME
<mandel> urbanape, ouch! but at least you guys are all in the same continent, I'm the only eur in desktop+ .. I've started talking with my ring..
<urbanape> easy, Gollum.
<mandels_ring> Hello mandel!
<mandel> lol
<mandel> mandels_ring, I'm not calling you my precious, sorry ralsina ;)
<mandels_ring> ring ring! Ring who?
<mandel> ok, I'm really out to have lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<joshuahoover> ralsina: looks like we need to have someone look at and fix bug #711413 as it's climbing the https://errors.ubuntu.com/ charts
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 711413 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zPW5jjeWfI: Connection refused" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711413
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> joshuahoover: how is it climbing the charts? it's dropped down to number 17
<dobey> joshuahoover: also, i've fixed it, i think. but nobody has been able to tell me if the fix actually fixes it or not :(
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh, right...we do have some others that are higher
<joshuahoover> dobey: we can't be beat!
<dobey> now i wonder where my new workstation case is. aside from apparently at some facility in illinois
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yep
<ralsina> joshuahoover: mvo was looking at it last I heard
<dobey> no
<ralsina> no?
<dobey> mvo was looking at a different one
<ralsina> oops then
<dobey> oh, no, nevermind
<dobey> yes that is the one he was looking at
<dobey> and i haven't fixed it
<ralsina> However, it's a completely harmless bug
<dobey> for some reason i was thinking of the ValueError: empty dict bug
 * ralsina does the I was right dance
<ralsina> it involves finger-pointing
<dobey> it's too early for me
<joshuahoover> and here i thought i'd witness a fight
<joshuahoover> disappointing
<dobey> and that exact same problem happens for many different apps
<dobey> not just sso
<dobey> like, the video lens and remote scope
<dobey> anyway
<davidcalle> dobey, fixes are coming with a SRU next week.
<dobey> davidcalle: how did you fix it?
<ralsina> By not crashing if the dbus connection fails?
<ralsina> I know, wildly optimistic of me
<davidcalle> dobey, I didn't fix it, yet. But it's mostly catching errors that are not catched, right? Lens daemons are automatically restarted when they crash or are exited.
 * mandel back
<dobey> how do you test that catching an error is the right fix?
<dobey> "hope the crash count goes down" isn't sufficient
<davidcalle> dobey, Zeitgeist had the same issue. Catching it -apparently- solved it. But I'm not aware of a good test plan for this.
<ralsina> dobey: we have a trace for it, we know exactly where to catch that specific exception. OTOH, I am not 100% sure that's more than hiding the symptoms.
<ralsina> Or rather, I *know* it's just hiding the symptom.
<dobey> right
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: any ideas on this video lens bug #950862 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 950862 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-video-remote crashed with GError in function(): Could not connect: Connection refused" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950862
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I think that's what davidcalle was just talking about :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ah...can you tell i pay no attention to your conversations here? ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: it was a conversation you started, too :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm good like that
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, it's a symptom of session management being wacky, not of something wrong with sso :-/
<dobey> man sso tests can be slow
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ever seen this error in windows syncdaemon logs? AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'debug_manhole' ...a first for me
<ralsina> joshuahoover: seen it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: means "you are starting syncdaemon without its configuration file"
<joshuahoover> ralsina: weird...hmmm...user has reinstalled u1 and still gets the error...any ideas?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: not really, only seen it in development
<ralsina> joshuahoover: permission problems and/or broken debug.conf is what I would guess
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, thanks
<dobey> joshuahoover, ralsina: i think i have a brnach for the dbus thing.
<joshuahoover> cool
<ralsina> dobey: nice
<dobey> ralsina: i even wrote a test!
<ralsina> dobey: whoa
<ralsina> dobey: did it hurt?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> hrmm. lp is being slow though
<Chipaca> davidcalle: you say "lens demons are automatically restarted", but that is false, empirically
<gatox> mandel, ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm sure they are. Scopes are restarted instantly and Lenses are restarted when the Dash is opened/closed or the lens searched. When they have a dbus .service file.
<mandel> I've officially changed so many calls in sd that I'm scraed it works..
<mandel> gatox, pong!
<gatox> mandel, which was the tag we were using for mac? darwin-u1 or u1-darwin?
<mandel> u1-darwin
<gatox> mandel, thx
<mandel> gatox, and is read the following way: 'uh! one darwin!'
<alecu> meanwhile, charles darwin twists in his grave
<mandel> gatox, and then  point at a darwin :)
<gatox> mandel, jajajaja
<gatox> mandel, i'm going to propose my filesystem_notifications branch, i created 2 bugs for the missing things that i have on this.... so i can start having a couple of review from you and alecu ..... who works with the other implementations, and i can start fixing things while i work in the missing features
<gatox> mandel, the tests are all green for what i have now
<gatox> file_moved_from_partial and add_watches_to_udf_ancestors are missing..... and of course... any improvee and bug fix that came up from the reviews
<mmcc> howdy
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'm making a HUGE change in sd because rm_watch must return a deferred which then makes blah return a deferred and then blahblha that calls blah return a deferred and so on..
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh right
<mmcc> ralsina, dobey I just fwded you the response from the ocmock guy
<ralsina> mmcc ack
<dobey> col
<alecu> mandel: uh, that sounds like a loooot of work :P
<mandel> alecu, yes, and I'm scared I forget something so I'm going really slow with it
<mandel> alecu, which is also interesting because rm_watch on windows returns a deferred so I'm surprise we have seen no issues about that
<gatox> me!
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> you're all early
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<dobey> meh
<alecu> me
<gatox> mandel, ^
<mandel> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose the u1-client filesystem_notifications branch, start working on the missing features for this branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with this feature, fix everything that came up from the reviews.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: trying to get dev-tools more easily integrated into buildout from lp (no more out-of-date eggs), proposed two small branches for versioning installers on jenkins
<briancurtin> TODO: hopefully it's time to do 3.0.2 windows installers
<briancurtin> NOTE: doctor's appointment in the early afternoon
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<alecu> mandel: probably because "removing" a watch is not as time sensitive as adding one.
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1006879 Bug #1009505 TODO: Bug #1006876 BLOCKED: no NEXT:  mmcc
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006879 in U1DB "api for validating transaction_id of source_replica" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006879
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1009505 in U1DB "get_keys_from_index is useless for multicolumn indexes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009505
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006876 in U1DB "put_doc_if_newer should check replica_trans_id" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006876
<mmcc>  DONE: reviewed objc for mandel, setup-mac building from lp trunk
<mmcc>  TODO: fix bug in setup-mac, work on controlpanel fails,
<mmcc> BLOCK: could use extra eyes on setup-mac bug
<mmcc>  NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: branch landing and backporting craziness, protocol 3.0.2 release
<dobey> λ TODO: finish stable release, finish releases/uploads, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina:
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, started on bug triaging TODO: fix bug #1012620, bug triaging, 1-1s BLOCKED: no, NEXT alecu
<mandel> alecu, yes, that might have saved our ass
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1012620 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Should ignore .goutputstream-XXXXXX files" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012620
<alecu> DONE: various branches for txweb ssl issues
<alecu> TODO: review day, work on windows build
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Started integrating fsevents-daemon conde in u1-client. Made rm_watch return a deferred and followed the chained calls to make sure things work
<mandel> TODO: Look at things that might have broken due to that change. Fix fsevents-daemon branches per review.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> mandel: also, on windows we really only "remove" watches on the top-level folders
<alecu> mandel: so that may have helped too.
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: can one of you review/test https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-no-dbus/+merge/110083 on windows?
<dobey> and osx if either of you can
<dobey> or if mmcc, gatox, or mandel can test it on osx, that would be great
<ralsina> dobey: no can do on windows, my VM exploded (again)
<ralsina> dobey: and I am not rebooting
<gatox> dobey, i can do it
<alecu> dobey: I can run tests for it on windows
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> just want to make sure my test skipping worked and i didn't break them :)
<mandel> I was going to say i can, but I'm late so
<ralsina> So I do linux
<dobey> although
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> ok..... i'll leave the tests for u1-client running and i'm going to have lunch
<mmcc> so, I'm having one of those bugs where I'm certain I'm being dumb somewhere but I can't see where - anyone want to take a look?
<dobey> that won't work
<mandel> mmcc, sure, shoot
<mmcc> The problem is that the dependency search code in py2app only finds the ubuntu_sso the *second* time I run setup-mac.py. For background, here's a paste of some debugging after the first run, where it can't import ubuntu_sso even though it's right there in the path;http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039199/
 * mandel looks
<mmcc> thanks mandel. I'm thinking it'll be something simple and I've just been staring at the same code too long
<dobey> alecu, gatox_lunch: just pushed a ocuple fixes to that branch, that i just caught myself. :)
<alecu> dobey: pep8 fixes?
<mmcc> I'm also pushing the branch with setup-mac to lp:~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac
<dobey> alecu: yes, and calling the better shutdown_func() instead of self.shutdown() (which would have caused AttributErrors instead)
<alecu> dobey: I just got this:
<alecu> (crap, I can't paste in quassel from virtualbox)
<dobey> alecu: trailing whitespace and expected 1 blank line?
<alecu> dobey: right
<dobey> yep, fixed those
<alecu> dobey: great. I'll pull and re-run the tests on windows.
<dobey> hrmm. why are the qt tests in sso so slow :(
<ralsina> dobey: +1 for latest revno
<mmcc> mandel, does what I'm doing in that paste make sense?
<mandel> mmcc, can you print the path from build_app.py just for curiosity
<briancurtin> elopio: here's an updated version of the installer name i can produce on jenkins - ubuntuone-4.1-windows-installer-20120612-214300.exe - does this work for you?
<mandel> mmcc, and yes it does, I had to deal with something like that with windows
<mmcc> mandel, I'm not sure exactly what you want me to print...
<mandel> mmcc, the sys.path before you get the import error
<mandel> mmcc, you can always extend the module finder and do whatever you want with it, the setup.py from windows does something like that to find certain deps that gave errors
<dobey> sigh
<mmcc> mandel, yeah, the options in the windows setup have  'ubuntu_sso' and 'ubuntu_sso.qt' in the 'includes' section -- and I guess that's why... I'm doing that here, too, that's how I get the importerror during setup instead of at runtime...
<mmcc> mandel: if I don't add them manually the setup runs without complaint but doesn't package ubuntu_sso... :\
<dobey> i apparently hit some button by accident in evolution, so it's only showing unread messages in my canonical folder now.
<dobey> anyway, i'm going to get some lunch. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, is probable that the module finder gets confused by the imports and does not see them as dependencies..  lets try something super dirty, import the modules in the setup.py and check if it works
<mandel> mmcc, just for testing, is not a real solution :)
<mmcc> mandel: I'll print the sys.path from before the py2app step - note that I've used the same trick from the windows setup.py at line 373: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac/view/head:/scripts/setup-mac.py#L373
<mmcc> mandel, right - I think I've done that already, but I'll go double check what happens
<alecu> dobey: +1. I'm leaving the proposal open in case you want to wait for the darwin review
<mmcc> mandel: note that I'm calling setup() multiple times -- I've never seen that done but it seems to work. let me know if that's a red flag
<mmcc> mandel, importing ubuntu_sso from setup.py , right after adding the path to sys.path on line 373 works as you'd expect
 * briancurtin brb
<mandel> mmcc, as in, it is imported and you still get the error?
<ralsina> WTF launchpad bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-74104272:///%2Bbranch/ubuntuone-client/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<ralsina> oh right
 * ralsina just forgot some bits
<ralsina> so, wtf, self?
<mmcc> mandel: er, I had it do a sys.exit() because i'm impatient with all the output... trying again
<mandel> hehe
<mmcc> mandel: ah wait, my bad, it doesn't import in the setup. this is the annoying thing about this bug, I have to remember to delete all the generated & staged stuff every time because it works the second time around
<mmcc> I feel like I'm misunderstanding something about setup()
<mmcc> It's structured the same way as the windows script - a "Prepare" Command subclass to run the subprojects' setup.py's, then copy things around before running the py2app Command subclass that does all the deps and packaging stuff
<mmcc> so trying to import ubuntu_sso before doing the setup shouldn't work, because the prepare step hasn't run yet, so the path we just inserted on line 373 doesn't exist until later
<mmcc> of course it works if you're running a second time because it's there from the first run. the thing is that it *is* also there when the py2app step tries to find it, as you see in the paste
<mmcc> so under what circumstances could a module be verifiably present at a path in sys.path, but you still can't import it?
 * mmcc done spamming, sorry
<mandel> mmcc, no worries, let me read a little
<ralsina> mmcc: if you have a folder with the same name and no __init__.py (just one way that can happen)
<ralsina> mmcc: in any place in your sys.path
<mmcc> ralsina: in any place? because the right one is at sys.path[0]...
<mandel> ralsina, nice idea!
<mmcc> ralsina: ok I'll see if that's going on
<ralsina> mmcc: good question. I don't know.
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'd assume searching starts at [0], but at least this is something to check...
<ralsina> mmcc: actually no, it starts at site.py IIRC but yes, usually [0] is early enough :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: you can use python -v to see how it imports
<mmcc> ralsina: our buildout python doesn't like -v :) there's an env var, though right?
<ralsina> mmcc: dunno
<mmcc> PYTHONVERBOSE=1
<mmcc> naturally, Terminal.app hangs now
<ralsina> mmcc: may be too much verbosity for it
<ralsina> daaaaaaaamn running u1-client tests takes a while!
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, no it actually handles HUGE tracebacks pretty well, but just hung while I tried to switch tabs, frantically mashing all the different keycombos I know of that switch between things. The third and fifth tries worked
<mandel> ralsina, yes! an on windows even more and I'm making them slower (not  on purpose)
<ralsina> mandel: fun!
 * ralsina needs to expense a i7 then
<mandel> ralsina, is more the fs than the cpu
<ralsina> this HD is pretty pathetic
<ralsina> so maybe a SSD is a good idea
<mandel> ralsina, problem is, we hit it a lot, so it will last you less that it will last someone else..
<mmcc> ralsina: if you're expensing hardware, we should really have a retina-display macbook so we can test our graphics at 2x resolution :)
<gatox> mandel, alecu when you have a (big) moment, please review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents/+merge/110098 (i think that it would be a couple of things to fix/improve)
<gatox> ok...... u1-client fsevents proposed..... now..... to fix what it come from the reviews and implements the missing features
<mmcc> PYTHONVERBOSE fails to enlighten, but maybe py2app's --debug-modulegraph will help
<ralsina> mmcc: I like how you think.
<gatox> mmm this branch is kind of..... big....... sorry
 * ralsina realizes the only hardware he has ever expensed is a mac mini and weeps for spending money on evil things.
<ralsina> gatox: whoaaaaaa
<gatox> i'm fixing a couple of things i miss..... pushing some changes in a few mins
<gatox> ralsina, are you going to buy a new machine?? i really recommend the asus zen..... but tests the keyboard first..... it requires a mind ajustment :P
<ralsina> gatox: nah, I am still happy with the toshiba
<ralsina> gatox: I may buy the SSD though
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... with a ssd you really notice the difference
<alecu> gatox: I'm doing one review of that branch, but after lunch
<gatox> alecu, noo problem
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: from which stable are we doing the windows releases? stable-3-0?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<mandel> gatox, I'll do tom, is late here and would not be a good review..
<gatox> mandel, of course
<mandel> alecu, dobey, ralsina, how do you feel about an extra check in our tests that ensures that if a test has a yield it does use the defer.inlineCallbacks decorator?
<dobey> mandel: we have something like that already; though it might only do it for setUp/tearDown at the moment
<alecu> mandel: it sounds like a good idea, but I'd like us to give it a bit more thought first.
<alecu> anyway, I'm off to lunch.
<alecu> bbiaw!
<gatox> dobey, +1 on your branch for the tests on mac
<gatox> dobey, wow.... you have 3 approves
<mandel> dobey, yes, it just do setUp and tearDown, that is why I mentioned it
<gatox> dobey, should i change it to globally approve or do you want to wait for anything else?
<dobey> gatox: sounds good then :)
<gatox> ack
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> bugger. the riser card i got doesn't fit in any pcie slots on my board :(
<dobey> doh pylint
 * dobey fixes
<elopio> briancurtin: it will work perfectly. Thanks a lot.
<mandel> ok, EOD my head is about to implode, see you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<dobey> later mandel
<gatox> mandel, bye
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: trivial branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/ignore-goutput/+merge/110095
<dobey> ralsina: any reason to not just do .* instead of .{6}? hardcoding a number there doesn't seem great to me
<ralsina> dobey, mmcc: the license changes look good enough for me. It's never going to be a problem.
<dobey> ralsina: right, i just sent a reply mail :)
<ralsina> dobey: was the suggested change, I don't care one way or the other
<dobey> to you/mmcc that is
<ralsina> dobey: yes, saw it
<dobey> rye: ^^ any reason to use {6} instead of * there?
<ralsina> dobey: AFAICS, it always uses 6 chars there, but that may change in the future, so I'll change it
<dobey> right :)
<rye> dobey: more specific for the sake of being more specific, but you are right
<ralsina> dobey: pushed. Any chance on getting this in 3.0.2? It prevents data loss
<mmcc> dobey, just saw your mail re OCMock, and I agree. So I'll reply and say that'd work for us, and ask him to please proceed, sound good?
<mmcc> cc ralsina ^^
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on that
<dobey> ralsina: sure
<dobey> mmcc: sure
<rye> glocalfileoutputstream.c:      tmp_filename = g_build_filename (dirname, ".goutputstream-XXXXXX", NULL);
<dobey> rye: yeah, but may change in the future
<rye> dobey: yep, no objection to use .*
<ralsina> jenkins on windows down!
<briancurtin> looking
<ralsina> it's a completely wtf failure, too!
<ralsina> a fsm test failure in a build triggered by a SSO commit. sigh.
<briancurtin> ooh i thought you meant the jenkins machine went down
<briancurtin> weird
<dobey> and it's an off-by-one error
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that's the bonus
<dobey> well, maybe next pass it'll succeed :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha!
<ralsina> let's see if it's true :-)
<mmcc> sent ocmock email, now lunch
<ralsina> there, fixed the build by magic
<ralsina> full of confidence I am now
<dobey> damned complex out-of-tree parallel updates
 * briancurtin doctor's appointment
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-strict/+merge/110128 please?
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> meh
<dobey> it's causing a segfault
<dobey> at least, it is for me
<dobey> well, at the end of the tests
<dobey> of the gtk tests
<ralsina> really?
<ralsina> weird
<dobey> yeah, and the backtrace isn't enlightening
<dobey> hopefully will be more so with some more debug symbols
<dobey> grr
<dobey> ralsina: does it not do so for you?
<ralsina> dobey: didn't
<ralsina> dobey: let me retry just in case
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1039507/ is the bt i'm seeing :(
<ralsina> dobey: no segfault, no failure, no nothing
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ralsina: are you on amd64?
<ralsina> dobey: intel i5
<dobey> ralsina: i mean, are you using 64-bit ubuntu, or i386?
<ralsina> dobey: 64 bit AFAIK
<ralsina> dobey: how do I check?
 * ralsina feels stupid
<dobey> uname -m
<ralsina> i686
<ralsina> so may be 64-bit-specific
<dobey> no, that's 32-bit
<dobey> 64-bit would be x86_64
<dobey> you're using the i686 kernel
<dobey> ok, wtf is it crashing for me, but not for you, then
<ralsina> yes, and it doesn't fail here, so it may be 64-bit specific. Unless you are also on 32 bits :-)
<dobey> i am
<ralsina> dobey: I did dist-upgrade 1 hour ago
 * dobey checks the apts then
<dobey> ralsina: and rebooted since as well?
<ralsina> dobey: no, but it's not asking me to
 * mmcc source leads me to PEP 302 Importers
<dobey> well i see there is a kernel update, which is why i ask
 * mmcc meant to verb that
<ralsina> dobey: am on 3.2.0.24 which seems to be the latest
<ralsina> although I did an upgrade, not a dist-upgrade
<dobey> right, there's a new build of it
<ralsina> ok, updating and rebooting, to see if I can make it fail
<ralsina> should take 10' or so
<dobey> oh no, there's a 25 now
<dobey> no, i was just wondering if maybe i was seeing a kernel bug you weren't, because of the update
<dobey> but i'm on 24 still too
<dobey> and damn all these old kernels need to get removed automatically already
<ralsina> 24.39?
<ralsina> yeah, I have like 20 kernels. Sheesh.
<dobey> yeah, 24.39 is what is being replaced
<dobey> uname isn't more specific than the -24
<ralsina> dobey: so, we are on exactly the same kernel and that's not it
<ralsina> let's both upgrade & reboot, I guess
<dobey> maybe i have bad ram
<ralsina> dobey: we need a 3rd opinion. Tarmac's? ;-)
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> someone else want to review it?
<mmcc> I can help, if testing in a VM is useful
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-strict/+merge/110128
<mmcc> k, thanks
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: nope, it's dumping core on the tarmac instance as well
<ralsina> dobey: only remotely bad thing I get is this Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_scrolled_window_add: assertion `child_widget == NULL' failed
<dobey> yeah, that was happening before
<mmcc> ralsina: I get that too, but the test still passes.
<ralsina> but tests finish
<ralsina> dobey: full log (stdout & stderr) https://pastebin.canonical.com/68043/
<dobey> and tarmac is x86_64, so it's not a bit issue
<mmcc> core dump in my vm after gtk tests...
<dobey> ralsina: ah, so it does fail for you; you're just not getting a segfault for some reason
<mmcc> is any of the error-reporter info useful? where does the 'send an error report' go to?
<ralsina> dobey: nothing says failure. Maybe it's being subtle.
<dobey> mmcc: not useful in this case. but it generally reports a bug on launchpad, i think
<dobey> ralsina: do you not notice that the qt tests weren't run there?
<dobey> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<dobey> Terminated
 * mmcc considers set -e harmful
<dobey> mmcc: well, we either use set -e, or reimplement set -e in a bunch of bash code. i'd prefer to just do set -e
<dobey> for run-tests, set -e makes sense
<mmcc> dobey: fair enough, but it'd be nice if we could always print a summary "1/2 test suites pass" or something
<ralsina> dobey: but it fails *after* the tests are finished
<mmcc> (and set -e precludes that). it's come up a couple of times
<dobey> ralsina: yes, same here, except it's a segfault
<ralsina> dobey: oh, ok
<dobey> and i don't get a g_dbus message
<ralsina> the g_dbus one has happened intermittently t tarmac for a long time
<dobey> mmcc: well, we really shouldn't have multiple test suites per project.
<mmcc> dobey, oh sure, bring up the "right way"
<mmcc> anyway, I'll stop distracting. ping me if I can help test ?
<alecu> dobey: I'm on 64 bits, and I'm getting that error too.
<dobey> weird
<dobey> why can't code just work already
<mmcc> ok I solved my little problem - I needed to clear sys.path_importer_cache before searching for modules so the runtime would actually look at the filesystem and notice that the 'prepare' step created a directory that was added to sys.path at the beginning of the script
<ralsina> mmcc: I have never heard of such a thing
<ralsina> but hey, if it works, it works
<mmcc> ralsina: yep me neither! pep 302 ...
<ralsina> reading it
<ralsina> interesting, but things should never break that low in the totem pole
<ralsina> I mean, needing to clean that means you have a stale finder, which is the thing that finds the files from which the modules are loaded
<ralsina> any finder that doesn't find the module you just created would seem broken to me
<mmcc> the problem is we put /path/to/module on sys.path before it exists
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, ok it makes sense then
<mmcc> so the importing mechanism gives that path a nullimporter in the cache before we populate it
<ralsina> mmcc: to a point
<mmcc> and the module finder can't do any better than using the pep302 importing mechanism -- except maybe it should clear the importer_cache before starting, just to be really sure
<mmcc> I might make that suggestion, but I'm not sure how much of a general problem we've got here
<mmcc> this also only shows up when you do "setup-mac.py prepare py2app" -- if you did prepare and py2app separately it'd work
<mmcc> I think maybe I spent too long on this? I thought the one-liner of 'prepare py2app' that more or less matches the windows invocation would make adding it to automated builds simpler
<mmcc> anyway, on to *real bugs*
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, totally not worth it
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, we both learned something new :)
<mmcc> yeah, :(
<mmcc> true, now I won't expect importing to 'just work' even if I have the path right, ever again
<dobey> hey look! hoops! time to jump through them!
<gatox> people...... EOD here.....see you tomorrow!
<mmcc> bye gatox
<gatox> mmcc, bye
<mmcc> ok, anyone with a mac handy, if you'd like to test out setup-mac.py and tell me how it breaks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac/+merge/110155
<mmcc> there's a README-mac to explain things, since nothing is double-clickable just yet
<ralsina> mmcc: wooooohooo
<ralsina> not that mine is handy
<ralsina> mmcc: I can take a look late tonight maybr
<alecu> mmcc: I'll take a look soon, too
<mmcc> ok, thanks
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: i figured out a way to fix the segfault issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-strict/+merge/110128 :)
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<alecu> dobey: what was it?
<dobey> alecu: i don't know exactly, but moved it to a separate function, patched it in the tests, and added a test to ensure the function is getting called
<alecu> dobey: so the solution is to not run that bit of code in the tests.
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> that sounds like a "solution".
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> it is the same thing the tests are doing in the security update patches though; albeit likely for a different reason
<dobey> and it didn't segfault in real code
<ralsina> dobey: I get the same g_dbus_connection_real_closed in revno 970
<dobey> ralsina: and it gets terminated, or it keeps going?
<ralsina> dobey: terminated
<ralsina> dobey: and only runs the gtk suite
<dobey> ralsina: do you get it with trunk sso tests?
<ralsina> dobey: I can check
<ralsina> dobey: aha! It fails in trunk
<dobey> ok :)
<dobey> but not here, or in tarmac, it seems
<alecu> dobey: why do we use "ssl-ca-file"? libsoup docs says it's deprecated:
<alecu> dobey: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupSession.html#SoupSession--ssl-ca-file
<ralsina> dobey: so, my reviews in sso are sorta useless at this point in time
<dobey> alecu: it's what the code in the security update is using. and it would be nice to know *when* it was deprecated\
 * briancurtin back, thanks to the doctor for finally showing up
<alecu> right
<dobey> alecu: and i can't seem to find anywhere what the "ssl-use-system-ca-file" actually uses for the ca file
<dobey> plus it's true by default, and we also need to support the older versions of libsoup in natty/oneiric
<dobey> so i presume we need to set it anyway for now, even if it is deprecated
<dobey> oh, i guess use-system-ca-file is false by default :(
<alecu> dobey: yes, it makes more sense to use the older setting so it works on N-O
<dobey> i wish i knew what it actually uses in that case
<alecu> dobey: it is false by default, yes.
<alecu> dobey: "ssl-strict" says "If the session has no CA file or TLS database, then all certificates are always accepted"
<dobey> right, which is annoying
<dobey> so i guess i need to make it set the new property as well
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> at least it's only the terms and conditions URL
<ralsina> how can that possibly be defined as strict?
<dobey> it's a very loose definition of strict
<dobey> and we should probably release an update to ubuntu, to make it actually be strict
<alecu> can I get some reviews on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/txweb-ssl-3-0/+merge/110165
<ralsina> alecu: sure
 * ralsina is having one of those days where everything he tries causes something else to explode
<mmcc> ralsina: I know those days! so maybe a refreshing trivial review would be nice? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1012837-raise-and-shine/+merge/110167
<dobey> ralsina: welcome to the grand world of engineering
<ralsina> mmcc: queuing
<ralsina> dobey: it's like science, but louder, I know
<dobey> doesn't pylint and/or pep8 complain about multiple statements on the same line like that?
<ralsina> it took me 45 minutes and a needsfixing to merge a branch with no code in it. Not my best showing.
<ralsina> dobey, mmcc: yes they do
 * mmcc feels shame
<ralsina> mmcc: I know, pylint doesn't run well on mac :-)
<mmcc> no, I rushed that through. tested the UI but didn't run the tests
<mmcc> yeah, of course it screws up a bunch of tests, let alone the fact that pep8 isn't even on my amc
<mmcc> s/amc/mac. -- back to the drawing board
<mmcc> in other news, here is the image that was burned into my head as an "engineering" major -- from a course covering precision and error: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Train_wreck_at_Montparnasse_1895.jpg (it was either in the slides or the cover of an estimation textbook)
<ralsina> looks salvageable
<dobey> hrmm. 1750x2100. not great for a large print
<ralsina> argh, how the heck does one close the questions feature in launchpad
<ralsina> before someone hurts himself: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+question/200360
<dobey> you can't
<ralsina> not to mention that the questions feature is in a host called answers
<ralsina> I will start posting on launchpad's launchpad answers things like "yes" "no" and "because it was not formulated in the form of a question"
<dobey> also i moved it off ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) to just Ubuntu
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> questions really does need to be extinguished
<ralsina> it's even worse than askubuntu
<dobey> or exanguinated
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on code review, running the tests would take it beyond my EOD
<ralsina> alecu: so I trust that you ran them
<alecu> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> and EOD
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-3-0/+merge/110177 for sanity check anyone?
<dobey> ok, i'm off as well. have a good eve all.
<mmcc> ok, FWIW my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1012837-raise-and-shine/+merge/110167 is now style-compliant and the tests pass.
<mmcc> hi urbanape, how is WWDC going for you? exhausted yet?
<urbanape> little bit.
<urbanape> it's going really well. I'm loving some of the stuff coming for iOS 6 and Mountain Lion
<mmcc> cool. I need to catch up... busy week here, haven't had a chance to read up.
<urbanape> how's the mac port going? Saw some tweets from mandel that looked promising (or at least tempting)
<urbanape> teasing, rather
<mmcc> not bad. packaging was being a real pain for me, but I think I've gotten py2app doing what I need
<mmcc> and mandel and gatox are closing in on filesystem watching from different directions, both pretty close
<mmcc> just now I got all the tests in controlpanel passing
<mmcc> what's the main highlight for you for the OS upgrades?
<mmcc> my family is going to really love ios6's shared photo streams, for sure
<urbanape> will move it internally.
<mmcc> hrm, looks like sso's xdg tests aren't run on darwin because there's no test_darwin in there. but we don't have any way of catching that unless there are bugs in the code - since we're ignoring all test_linux and test_windows files...
<mmcc> no, that's wrong. there's a test_common that covers it, and I was just running control-panel with the wrong PYTHONPATH, as usual
 * mmcc is tired
<mmcc> ok, calling it a EOD
<thumper> can someone help me work out why filesync is disabled on my server?
<mmcc> hi thumper, it's after hours for most of the people in this channel. You will have better luck tomorrow during London / US business hours.
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> beuno: I blame you
<thumper> beuno: plz get someone in nz/au
<thumper> thanks mmcc
<mmcc> thumper, sure. sorry I'm not more helpful.
#ubuntuone 2012-06-14
<mmcc> man, I really want to just get control panel to show a live panel before I go to sleep... it contacts SSO just fine but won't show the signin page
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<rye> uhm... oopses?
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I still have to do the review, sorry I started to try to launch sd in mac and I have been seen some issues with ipc and creds..
<mandel> gatox, so things start to go bannanas in interesting ways :)
<gatox> mandel, and you were expecting something else? jeje
<mandel> gatox, no, is some what good news.. I think
<ralsina> goof morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ok, lunch for me :)
<mandel> ralsina, goof goof, how let the dogs out?
 * facundobatista would appreciate a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-failure-handling/+merge/109699
<gatox> facundobatista, i can do it
<facundobatista> gatox, gracias
<gatox> facundobatista, i'm going to try to run the tests for u1-client from trunk..... to see what happend, because i'm getting a lot of failures with yours
<gatox> maybe i need to upgrade too
<gatox> facundobatista, +1 (i wasn't up to date the first time i run the tests)
<facundobatista> gatox, awesome, thanks
<facundobatista> dobey, done! thanks
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
 * mandel back!
<dobey> hmm. apparently need to think about goals for next april, and then cast them in virtual stone soon
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that stone is not going to cast itself
<ralsina> alecu: 1-1?
<alecu> ralsina: sure! let me first pause the xcode 4.5 preview download, or we won't be able to mumble!
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> dobey: looks like the certificate symlink is not a universal workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/997326
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Client "Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Valicert certificate" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> ralsina: i saw that last message and have no idea what language that is or what the message is. but i can presume it is "File exists"
<ralsina> dobey: yes, file exists, in russian
 * rye detected word "Russian" and no, that's not one
<rye> turkish
<alecu> ralsina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncMenu
<rye> yay, menu, with uncomprehensible [ON|||] switch...
<rye> what about offline mode?
<dobey> what about it?
<rye> dobey: as in greyed-out cloud - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncMenu can be in synced, syncing or error
<dobey> well, it better not be a cloud
<dobey> but aside from that, i don't know
<dobey> you'll have to discuss no offline/unavailable mode with mpt i guess
<dobey> but indeed it does beg the question of what happens if you turn them all [||||OFF]
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: quick sanity check for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-3-0/+merge/110177 ?
<briancurtin> dobey: looking
<briancurtin> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> morning folks. hah - I left a line of text sitting here from last night.
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> I was going to say "ok, time to sleep. control panel hangs after setting the current widget to the setup wizard, which is never reflected in the UI. "
<mmcc> hi gatox :)
<dobey> well, guess i won't use the new mic today
<ralsina> mmcc: are we trying to start u1cp already? Whoa :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, SSO works, and the main .app launches u1cp, so I figured that was the place to go next so we could build something that does something when you double-click it
<mmcc> (which it does, now, it shows the progress overlay then goes to sleep)
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, the overlay is probably because it's trying to connect to syncdaemon which is not even starting
<mmcc> ralsina: ok - thanks for the clue, I was stalled looking at the debug prints, which don't seem to mention syncdaemon. here's the current output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040918/
<gatox> team call?
<mandel> mmcc, can I have a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-fsevent-tests/+merge/109537 I have made all the changes you requested except those related to the mem management because with ARC release, retain, autorelease etc.. return compilation errors
<mmcc> it gets to where it should show the new account wizard, but doesn't.
<mmcc> mandel: ok, will do.
<ralsina> interesting
<mandel> mmcc, I have also made the methods class methods and removed OCMock from the tests by switch method implementations using the objective-c runtime
<mmcc> mandel: have you removed OCMock completely? wow
<mandel> mmcc, well, just form those new tests, not completely in all tests :(
<dobey> rye: awesome. the "ON/OFF" switches are also translated. so really fun in other languages
<mandel> mmcc, I'll try in the next iteration, by the way, what happened with the license?
<mmcc> mandel: ah, ok. I actually thought we were OK using OCMock...
<mandel> mmcc, no idea, that is why I'm asking :)
<mandel> we can talk about it over mumble
<mmcc> yup
<ralsina> team call, team!
<dobey> thisfred: mumble
<mmcc> mandel: here's my credentials fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040977/
<mmcc> some of these 'windows.py' modules need to be renamed to something like 'non_dbus.py', since they're the same for mac and win
<mandel> mmcc, I was going to say just that
<mandel> mmcc, something like pb_credentials.py or something of the type
<mandel> mmcc, the probably change is that we have to add a diff description of the transport, that is tcp for windows, unix domain sockets on mac
<mandel> mmcc, lets add a bug for that, add a fix just for this and then merge it in trunk asap
<mmcc> sure.
<mmcc> you want to add the bugs or should I?
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina the systemtrayicon is working on mac, just test it
<dobey> gatox: awesome
<mmcc> gatox, how are you testing it?
<dobey> so we just need to clean that up to match ubuntu
<gatox> disclaimer: is not working for u1 :P....... i just test it with another qt application i made
<gatox> so, qt supports that
<mmcc> ah, ok. well, great! thanks for checking
<dobey> u1 is probably not working due to the other issues with starting cp at the moment
<gatox> dobey, right
<gatox> alecu, we should mumble later if you want....... i'm going to start looking at my branch and see how i can split it into pieces :P
<mmcc> mandel, I'll add bugs for the credentials dbus import error and the refactoring
<mmcc> the refactoring to avoid naming things 'windows.py' will also need to rename a few 'test_windows' scripts, which are currently ignored on osx and shouldn't be, if they're not really specific to windows...
<mandel> mmcc, sweet, do you want me to take care of them? I'll be leaving soon (got a python-madrid meeting) but I should have that fix early in the morning tom
<mandel> mmcc, yes, there is a good amount of refactoring to do, is not hard but is tedious
<mmcc> I've already got the dbus import fix, I'll do that one right away. the refactoring might not be urgent?
<mandel> mmcc, hmm we can take a look, I need to see if the transport used is correct or not
<mandel> mmcc, I don't want to land a quick fix, trunk should be as best as we can do :)
<mandel> is the holy grail ;)
<mmcc> mandel, right - I just made platform.credentials import windows as source on darwin too, and I thought the decision to use domain sockets was made elsewhere... but I am not sure
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, that is what I want to check, it should be made in sso
<mandel> mmcc, the creds_manager is an speciallization of sso for u1 so it should be ok, but better double check
<mandel> mmcc, and update the tests
<mmcc> mandel, yes it is - platform.credentials.windows imports get_sso_client from ubuntu_sso, which has a darwin implementation
<mmcc> so I think we're OK - client's platform.credentials.windows will end up using the domain sockets
<mmcc> on darwin
<mandel> mmcc, ok, cool, then lets do the simple renaming in that branch and you can propose it and I'll do the review :)
<mmcc> mandel: ok, sure.
<dobey> off to get lunch, bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> mmcc, once you are done with the previous review, can you take alook at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/improve-python-client/+merge/108926
<mmcc>  mandel, ok
<mmcc> mandel, so before I push this, what do you think about windows.py -> ipc_service.py and linux.py -> dbus_service.py ?
<mandel> mmcc, sounds good, although, how do we name the others? just to be consistent
<mmcc> mandel which others?
<mandel> mmcc, under platform, thereare other packages that have diff impl for windows/linux/darwin
<mmcc> mandel do you mean the tests? I'm not sure, but as dobey said a while back, maybe we should just be skipping tests for other platforms and not ignoring them in the run-tests scripts?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but the ipc one can be ran on all platforms
<mandel> mmcc, the linux one is the ones to be skipped
<mmcc> yes, sorry I wasn't clear - I meant don't ignore, just skip the dbus tests on win/mac
<mmcc> although I guess I don't need to rename test_linux.py
<mmcc> I'll just rename test_windows so it runs on mac (and as you said it's ok if it runs on linux too)
<mandel> mmcc, no, just leave it like that, rename the other to test_ipc_service.py and get it run on mac, windows and linux
<mmcc> test_windows -> test_ipc
<mmcc> yep
<mmcc> but for the other platform packages, I don't know if there's a good consistent naming. but we weren't going to make that change here anyway, right?
<mmcc> I think it'll be case by case, where if we find common implementations like this we just move away from naming them by platform, make sense?
<mandel> mmcc, certainly, I agree 100% on not using the platform, I just wanted to make sure we are consistent in the naming
<mandel> mmcc, I usually think, if I die, will the next poor soul to maintain this understand what I was doing? if the answer is yes, we are ok :)
<mmcc> mandel: heh. makes sense. but I'm not sure what you mean by consistent then. if we name platform/credentials/dbus_service.py because it uses dbus, how do we keep that consistent with a different platform/ submodule that is also for linux but doesn't involve dbus, for instance?
<mmcc> mandel: or do you just mean "make sure the names make sense, consistently"?
<mandel> mmcc, the second one :)
<mandel> mmcc, make sure it makes sense
<mmcc> mandel ok, got it! thanks for bearing with me there.
<mandel> mmcc, I know I don't make sense some times :)
<mmcc> speaking of consistency, in ubuntuone-client, run-mac-tests runs test_zg_listener and fails to import zeitgeist. I thought we fixed that?
<mandel> mmcc, is a spanish thing, we don't say things, we ask questions, is weird
<mandel> mmcc, uh, that is bad, add a other bug, fix it and propose the fis in the same branch, we can fix more than one bug if they are small
<mmcc> ok, will do
<mandel> ok, EOD here I have a python-madrid meeting to go, walk dog and hope spain wins the match if not I'm sure there will be riots!
<ralsina> mandel: buy the referee! On credit!
 * briancurtin coffee/lunch run, back shortly
<mmcc> later, mandel.
<mandel> ralsina, well we have 100.000 millions, right? hehehe
<mmcc> so, have we ever really run the ubuntuone-client tests? mandel, gatox?
<mmcc> they are emphatically not passing
<mandel> mmcc, u1-client, no I don't think so
<mmcc> oh - I remember. we haven't, just the platform/ module
<mandel> mmcc, u1/platform/os_helper yes, rest is not
<mandel> mmcc, exactly :)
<ralsina> mandel: exactly! Free money! ;-)
<mmcc> lunch
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1002377 not fixed in trunk, but is marked fix committed for it?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1002377 in Ubuntu One Control Panel stable-4-0 "Errors when failing to contact syncdaemon are cryptic" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> dobey: in trunk that was fixed in another way
<ralsina> dobey: endpoints
<dobey> ah right
<ralsina> we could mark it invalid on trunk since when we get to try it it didn't reproduce
<dobey> ralsina: is it also windows-only?
<ralsina> dobey:  yes
<ralsina> dobey: found that it was windows-only later
<dobey> ok
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-3-0/+merge/110378
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<briancurtin> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: looks ok
<briancurtin> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
 * briancurtin brb, reboot
<dobey> hrmm. u1-client 3.0 is going to be a bit of pain
<dobey> because of the API change issue
<dobey> or maybe not. duh
<gatox> alecu, i have this branch for review.... i'm splitting the big branch.... this one is basically some refactoring to prepare the things for later: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<alecu> gatox: do you still want to mumble? we can do it now.
<gatox> alecu, no, the mumble was just to talk if you have any suggestion on how to do this, because there are several things that are really related and depend on each other, so it's kind of tricky to see how to split it..... but i'm doing it
<alecu> gatox: ok
<briancurtin> dobey: how much is left to finish the 3.0.2 release? (just trying to plan when to start the windows installer stuff)
<dobey> briancurtin: cp is about done, then client, and quick releases of all the other things that don't have code changes
<briancurtin> dobey: cool, thanks. let me know if you need reviews on them
<dobey> i will
<mmcc> I really should keep up with updates better... stalled trying to test a branch waiting for the known world to download
<ralsina> have to go on school run will be back soon
<mmcc> not really stalled, doing reviews, but still. updates be slow!
<dobey> oh that reminds me
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-3-0/+merge/110396
<briancurtin> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: looks good
<briancurtin> same, approved
<mmcc> briancurtin, ralsina if you need more reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac/+merge/110155 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1012837-raise-and-shine/+merge/110167
<mmcc> ralsina: I know you had at least one of those already in your queue, just pinging :)
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: dibs on the second one! ;-)
<briancurtin> i'm on review duty today so i'll take a look at anything
<mmcc> thanks!
<gatox> ok, i'm leaving..... i'll keep splitting my branch tomorrow :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<briancurtin> mmcc: setup-mac is a needs fixing, but it's minor. i get dinged for it myself all the time so i'm just passing the tip along
<ralsina> dobey: remember that problem I have with g_dbus_connection_real_closed blah blah on sso tests?
<mmcc> briancurtin: thanks. I did not know about alphabetizing. makes some sense though. certainly any agreed-on system is better than whatever I do by default...
<ralsina> dobey: turns out that we have a comment saying that there is a "sleep 3" in run-tests to avoid that. Maybe it's just that my disk is slo
<ralsina> w
<mmcc> briancurtin: does it matter if I'm mixing "import foo" lines with "from bar import baz"? just sort by toplevel package name?
<dobey> i don't think the sleep avoids it. i think it just makes it so it doesn't cause the tests to break completely in tarmac
<mmcc> or can I just do M-x sort-lines and be happy? it puts "from" lines first :)
<dobey> mmcc: "import foo" go in a block before a block of "from bar import baz"
<briancurtin> mmcc: on top of what dobey said, another general convention (from pep 8) is to order all of the blocks by stdlib first, third-party second, then your own library stuff last
<dobey> although there are of course some weird cases where you have to deal with try/except and such; which go on their own, or similar special cases
<ralsina> wtf, pylint is complaining about TODOs now?
<dobey> uh, it always has
<dobey> but it doesn't fail them
<ralsina> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/68168/
<dobey> well, u1lint doesn't
<dobey> ralsina: yes, they get printed
<ralsina> dobey: ok then
<dobey> ralsina: but echo $? will be 0 unless there are other issues in there :)
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1 on the second branch
<mmcc> ok, thanks guys. I guess I need M-x pep8-order-imports .. gotta be around here somewhere
<ralsina> mmcc: it only hurts when it's a new file. after that insert-sort is enough :-)
<ralsina> And what a good thing it is that mandel did not see that line
<dobey> i don't think we bother with the suggested multi-sort stuff from the pep
<ralsina> as long as it's reasonably sorted, we're ok. And stdlib / 3rd party / own imports with one line in between
<mmcc> ok
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> I am going to pretend to have accidentally broken all my headsets and speakers tomorrow. See you all on IRC :-)
<mmcc> ok, I just got pep8 installed on my mac, and now I've got an hour of new fixes for setup-mac :)
<mmcc> maybe it's just the font I'm using, but I *like* spaces around keyword/parameter equalses :(
<alecu> mmcc: monaco?
<mmcc> alecu, yeah monaco 10, no antialias
<alecu> mmcc: probably it's because of the dpi... You now need a retina mbp :-)
<mmcc> heh, I'm sure that'd do it. I wonder how much code I could fit onscreen at 1:1 on a retina mbp
<dobey> a lot i guess
<dobey> well, depending on what font size you use
<mmcc> briancurtin - fixed the imports and many other pep8 complaints on the setup-mac branch...
<mmcc> dobey: safe to assume I'm using monaco 10pt
<dobey> then probably the same amount of code you fit on the screen now
<dobey> it would just a whole lot better
<briancurtin> just reading "10pt" hurt my eyes
<dobey> you people and your gigantic fonts
<dobey> and it's really really hard to lie to osx about the screen's dpi
<mmcc> yeah, I guess it depends on how they scale fonts. they have a few modes for apps. I need to learn more. looking forward to those WWDC session videos
<dobey> i'm using Envy Code R 5pt in my terminals
<dobey> and i configured x to think the dpi is ~70 instead of ~110
<mmcc> 5pt, whee
<mmcc> I just messed around with Quartz Debug to see what the world looks like on my monitor in 144dpi. emacs was not happy
<dobey> heh
<dobey> yeah, in emacs i use 6pt
<mmcc> beautiful big window close button, drawing half an inch into the window
<briancurtin> 14pt consolas here
<mmcc> 6pt Monaco is literally unreadable over here. might look into this envy code R tho
<briancurtin> works nicely with rotated monitors and guide lines at 79 char in vim and visual studio. ends up being like 85 char visible on screen
<mmcc> 85 char for the whole screen? couldn't handle that, I like a good 4-wide emacs window ;)
<dobey> briancurtin: for windows-installer, do we need to merge the build-out and build_installer.py related changes to -3-0 for the release?
<briancurtin> dobey: i could do without it for right now since i can create the right installer out of my trunk dev setup, but in the name of reproducability they probably should be merged
<dobey> ok
<dobey> briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/update-3-0/+merge/110421
<briancurtin> mmcc: this is what it ends up looking like http://i.imgur.com/KXcRd.jpg - the center monitor's scrollbar is the 79 char marker so everything should fit on the screen, the right has that red marker at 79
<dobey> the glenlivet. mmm
<mmcc> what's plural of the glenlivet? glenlivets or glenslivet?
<briancurtin> delicious
<dobey> +1
<mmcc> "a good start"
<dobey> i wnat a really high res LED display
<dobey> but alas
<mmcc> briancurtin: I approve of your multimonitor big fontage.
<mmcc> but with my sickness, I would eventually have a single emacs frame spread across all of those monitors
<dobey> i should go to shenzen and see if i can get some company to make some as a "side project"
<mmcc> no dobey, we don't want Apple disappearing you as you stumble onto their next iMac supply chain
<dobey> briancurtin: does that windows installer branch look good?
<briancurtin> dobey: looking righ tnow
<dobey> cool
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah that's fine, approved
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> as soon as that lands, i can make the tarball/tag, and i think that should be all the projects needed for doing a win release
<briancurtin> excellent
<mmcc> hey guys, what's the story with get_ssl_context argument mismatch in ubuntuone-client/trunk ? There's a fix for that but it's not landed yet, or what?
<dobey> mmcc: on ubuntu using nightlies?
<mmcc> on windows, sorry
<mmcc> on ubuntu using nightlies it works fine. ironed that out a few hours ago
<dobey> using trunk?
<dobey> or the automated build? or what?
<mmcc> no, using a branch that should be up to date with trunk.
<mmcc> but now that I've bugged you I realize I should check that, brb
<mmcc> I only made this branch today, so...
<dobey> briancurtin: for the automated builds, are we using seconds since epoch, or a more readable date-time stamp like 20120612121212?
<dobey> mmcc: the fix to use the new api in client trunk landed at r1254
<dobey> which was on tuesday...
<briancurtin> dobey: ubuntuone-4.1-windows-installer-20120612-210451.exe is an example
<dobey> maybe you have an old storage-protocol then
<briancurtin> timestamp = time.strftime("%Y%m%d-%H%M%S", time.gmtime())
<dobey> ok, cool
<mmcc> dobey, yeah my branch is up to date with trunk. I'll check storage-protocol.
<mmcc> thanks
<dobey> briancurtin: ok, windows-installer 3.0.2 released/tagged
<dobey> briancurtin: let me know if i somehow managed to overlook a project we need a release for on win
<briancurtin> dobey: i will try to take a look shortly, if not first thing tomorrow morning (i might have to take off soon)
<dobey> ok. i need to head off. if i did miss something, please e-mail/telegraph/whatever and i'll get it taken care of and we can get it built
<dobey> have a good evening everyone
<briancurtin> awesome, thanks
<mmcc> hey briancurtin, do I need to do a build/install step on windows for the storage-protocol? I have the version of the storage-protocol branch that fixes that get_ssl_context error, but I'm still seeing it when running tests in the u1-client branch...
<mmcc> anyway, here's the merge proposal I was trying to test: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1013261-darwins-got-credentials/+merge/110431
<mmcc> all tests pass on linux, the affected tests all pass on windows and macos. can't get all the windows u1-client tests to pass for the reason above...
 * mmcc needs to read the quit messages. 
#ubuntuone 2012-06-15
<KRomo> oh hi
<KRomo> is there any free way to expand the storage in ubuntu one?
<KRomo> i have 50gb free with dropbox
<ralsina> KRomo: no, we only have 5GB of free storage. OTOH, we don't ask you to spam your friends for space ;-)
<KRomo> haha
<KRomo> i have a q about the music streaming'
<KRomo> i can stream from the free app with the 5gb
<KRomo> does the mucic just give more space?
<ralsina> Sorry, was away
<Chipaca> KRomo: from what free app can you stream?
<ralsina> KRomo: the streaming is not free, what you have is a demo with a few tracks
<ralsina> KRomo: and buying streaming gets you 20GB
<KRomo> no when i open the ubuntu one app i can see the mp3s i uploaded
<KRomo> and when i click on it in android, it starts playing
<KRomo> ios too
<KRomo> but if i lreave the app it stops
<ralsina> KRomo: is that the Ubuntu One Files app? Sure, you can see them, but to play them you have to download them
<KRomo> i swear i dont, it streams
<KRomo> second i click it, it starts
<ralsina> KRomo: don't know what to say, I don't have music in my account :-)
<KRomo> it shows an on screen play button and seek
<KRomo> my other issue is this
<KRomo> im backing up my home folder now and its uploading browser cache
<KRomo> shouldnt that be skipped?
<Chipaca> KRomo: what are you using to back up?
<KRomo> deja vu native ubuntu app
<KRomo> says creating first backup and im watching my firefox and chrome cache get uploaded
<Chipaca> KRomo: hmm... while it's running, can you open a terminal and do 'ps faxuww | grep -C2 duplicit[y]  ?
<Chipaca> KRomo: for me, it automatically skipped a bunch of stuff
<KRomo> its running now
<Chipaca> if it's not, you can manuall add ~/.cache and ~/.mozilla/*/*/Cache to the list of folders to ignore (you can't actually specify *, but i hope you get what i mean)
<Chipaca> manually*
<KRomo> im very newby to linux what will 'ps faxuww | grep -C2 duplicit[y] do?
<Chipaca> KRomo: ps list processes
<Chipaca> KRomo: you can enter "man ps" on a terminal to read tha manpage
<KRomo> i typed it and now i just have >
<Chipaca> ah
<KRomo> with a blinking cursor
<Chipaca> my bad
<Chipaca> enter '
<Chipaca> i forgot the closing ' :)
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> no
<Chipaca> darn
<Chipaca> don't type the opening ' :)
<Chipaca> gosh it's late
<KRomo> ok haha
<KRomo> ok now it gave me a bunch of stuff
<Chipaca> ralsina: can you pick it up? i should go to bed before it's 3am
<ralsina> Chipaca: well, it's 11PM here and I haveto get up at 6AM ;-)
<ralsina> So sure
<KRomo> my bad not an emergency :)
<ralsina> KRomo: if you can drop by tomorrow morning you can also catch the mobile guys
<Chipaca> KRomo: no harm done if it backs up the cache this one time. Add the directories to the exclusion list (in deja dup) for next time.
<Chipaca> g'night
<KRomo> i just dont want to pay for more storage if it gets eaten up by nonsense browser cache
<KRomo> now it is backing up thunderbird stuff
<ralsina> KRomo: it can be configured not to backup that, don't worry
<Chipaca> KRomo: point. So cancel it then :)
<Chipaca> o/
<KRomo> i cancelled it
<ralsina> KRomo: https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+question/148827
<ralsina> It should be ignoring those by default, maybe something happened
<KRomo> i cancelled it and my ubuntu one looks empty but it says 555MB used
<ralsina> KRomo: look in the website
<ralsina> KRomo: dejadup probably uploaded to a folder you are not syncing
<KRomo> oh i see onweb only 4.9mb used
<KRomo> cool
<karni> ralsina: mobile guys? KRomo: questions about iOS/Android?
<ralsina> karni: what's the timeover there? Insanely late or very early? ;-)
<karni> KRomo: oh, right. that's mp3 preview.
<KRomo> well, i was saying that on the ubuntu files app, when i click on an mp3 it seems to stream without dl
<karni> ralsina: I'm not sure which one! 4AM (If you ask me, I was just leaving ;))
<KRomo> so whats diff between the "preview" and paying for streaming feature?
<ralsina> hahaha
 * ralsina goes to bed while it's still thursday like a good boy
<karni> KRomo: no no, it doesn't stream. it download the file first, in Ubuntu One Files app. then you see this little preview player.
<karni> ralsina: hahah, take care
<KRomo> oh ok
<karni> KRomo: instead, what you can do is use the default player
<ralsina> KRomo: maybe you have a fast internet connection in your phone
<KRomo> yeah its 4g maybe it just seemed to stream
<KRomo> 4glte
<karni> KRomo: there is one quirk, though. if this music has been purchased in U1, it's not scanned well by the phone, so it rarely is visible in the player. the rest of the music should be there.
<karni> KRomo: we'll soon fix this my moving /mnt/sdcard/u1/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One, to some other sane location (no dot in the path, which hides the folder)
<KRomo> so, how do i stop deja dup from backing up browser cache?
<karni> KRomo: so, unless it's been purchased in U1 (you can always move it somewhere else on the phone and it will be soon available in the player), it should appear in the default music player.
<KRomo> deja dup nly lists trash and downloads as folders to skip
<karni> KRomo: I believe you would add an exception path or something. Haven't used it myself.
<karni> It's very late here, sorry. I have to disappear now ;(
<KRomo> ok havea good night
<karni> KRomo: All what I said concerned Ubuntu One Files app. Make sure I didn't confuse you, in case you were taklking about Ubuntu One Music, which *does* in fact stream the music.
<karni> night KRomo !
<KRomo> night!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<popey> whats the name of the launchpad project which does the backend for unity-scopes-video-remote ?
<popey> found it. nvm
<alecu> Hello folks!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, gatox, hola!
<mandel> alecu, gatox I might not have internet connection this afternoon because I'm switching ISP so if I don't respond means that I have no internet
<gatox> mandel, ackkkk
<ralsina> good morning mandel, gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ok, lunch time
<gatox> mandel, when you have a moment please review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<gatox> it seems long, but the problem is that pyinotify_agnostic used to be written on windows or something, because it shows that all the lines change
<gatox> alecu, the same ^
<gatox> alecu, i could revert that and change it on windows..... but sometimes in the future we are going to edit it again on linux probably
<gatox> i added a comment sayiing which are the only changes in pyinotify_agnostic (just 2 lines)
<mandel> gatox, probably a \r\n issue
<gatox> mandel, yap
<mmcc> hey folks. quiet here today...
<gatox> mmcc, it's friday :P
 * gatox is splitting a branch really quiet :P
<mmcc> gatox, oh right, friday :)
<mmcc> mandel, the u1-client credentials fix is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1013261-darwins-got-credentials/+merge/110431
<gatox> mmcc, do you need reviews for that? it's my review day
<mmcc> gatox, do you have time to look at that one too?
<mmcc> (yes)
<gatox> mmcc, reviewing....
<mandel> mmcc, great!
<mmcc> if anyone has a mac handy - can you run the tests in control panel trunk?
<mmcc> they all pass for me, but I get a bunch of these backtraces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042473/
<mmcc> and I think it might be related to the problem I'm having now with controlpanel hanging while displaying the overlay
<gatox> mmcc, mmmm weird.... i'll check that
<mmcc> thanks gatox. yeah it is weird - I had some debug prints in and the overlay counter gets used in many tests successfully, but that backtrace shows up pretty often
<mmcc> by "used successfully" I mean that there are lots of tests where the counter is referenced but that backtrace is not printed
<gatox> mmcc, i'll check, maybe it's being patch in a wrong way or something
<ralsina> Oh, talk about no alpha and beta freezes. I am not sure I am thrilled or scared.
<mmcc> ralsina: it is ok to be both thrilled *and* scared!
<ralsina> mmcc: scarilled!
<gatox> jaja
<mmcc> heh
<mandel> ralsina, what? no freezes?
<dobey> ralsina: eh?
<ralsina> mandel, dobey: thread started by Rick Spencer on ubuntu-devel
<mandel> wtf..
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<mmcc> me
<mandel> others?
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> alecu?
<ralsina> thisfred: ?
<briancurtin> oh me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> briancurtin: you were my next call :-)
<ralsina> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Tried to get sd started. Found some small issues. Fought with ISP provider. Some ff ideas.
<mandel> TODO: Reviews, merge mmcc fix for creds to my branch and try to start sd with the fix in place (after some fixes)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENT: I just have a 30 mins before the ISP eng comes and cuts the connection, later reconnect (in theory)
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Splitting branch, reviewing branches, checking u1-cp tests on mac
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Submit smaller branches for review, keep reviewing branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: I talked on the phone. Tweaked roadmap. Team call. 1-1s. dash call. canonicaladmin. planning. And so on.  TODO: anything but that. Banks. No nanny, sick kid, so not sure how much I can do. Refine python3 plans. BLOCKED: by sick kid. NEXT mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: reviews, u1client credentials ipc for darwin, controlpanel debugging
<mmcc>  TODO: controlpanel debugging
<mmcc> BLOCK: need debug tips for twisted/qt hangs
<mmcc>  NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: stable releases
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, finish releases/uploads, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> briancurtin
<briancurtin> still writing, 1'
<briancurtin> DONE: trying to hack buildout now for two things: devtools, and adding Python 3 flags to the interpreter for run-tests.bat (bootstrapped pythons for some reason only support a few flags...wtf)
<briancurtin> TODO: started the 3.0.2 installer, almost ready to submit the binaries to the RT
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT:
<alecu> DONE: 1-1, team meeting, freaked out about py3, backports for ssl, some reviews
<alecu> TODO: finish backports, discuss sso on py3 with brian
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> me
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1006876 bug #1006879 bug #1006882 TODO: Bug #1006889  BLOCKED: no
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006876 in U1DB "put_doc_if_newer should check replica_trans_id" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006876
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006879 in U1DB "api for validating transaction_id of source_replica" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006879
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006882 in U1DB "sync_exchange should include txid on each doc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006882
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1006889 in U1DB "api for validating transaction_id of target_replica" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006889
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<mmcc> gatox: p0ng
<gatox> mmcc, cancel ping :P my bad..... i was trying to run the tests on windows but i copy the clientdefs.py in the wrong place
<mmcc> gatox: aha. ok. note that if you run all the windows tests, you might have a problem with get_ssl_context, I wasn't able to iron that out yesterday. the tests that are relevant to the branch do pass though
<gatox> mmcc, i'm not being able to run all the tests for u1-client since yesterday.... so..
<mmcc> and that get_ssl_context problem shouldn't exist, so maybe you won't see it :)
<gatox> on windows
<mmcc> that reminds me - is there a build or install step on windows for the storage protocol? I can't remember. I updated it to get the new impl of get_ssl_context, but when I run the tests I get the same problem...
<briancurtin> mmcc: it should be taken care of during running the env.bat script - IIRC it just puts regristry entries somewhere and uses protoc to compile something
<mmcc> briancurtin: hmm. nothing changed in the protobufs, AFAIK. but I'll see if starting a fresh console helps
<gatox> mmcc, ok, i'm running the tests on mac, windows and linux now
<gatox> mmcc, then i'll check the u1-cp thing on mac
<mmcc> gatox, great thanks!
<popey> 133
<popey> bah
<gatox> mmcc, btw...... how are you running the tests for u1-cp on mac?? just with run-tests or there is something mac-specific?? i don't see it
<mmcc> gatox: just run-tests- I made it detect the platform and do the right thing in a previous branch
<gatox> mmcc, cooll
 * gatox lunch..... brb
<alecu> mmcc: ping
<alecu> mmcc: I'm running https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac/+merge/110155
<mmcc> hi alecu, how many ways is it breaking for you?
<alecu> mmcc: I got the .apps built, but now when I try to run them I get an error in the dialog that says "there was a problem trying to setup the page"
<alecu> mmcc: let me paste the full log.
<alecu> mmcc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1042526/
<alecu> mmcc: it's repeated many times in the stderr output
<alecu> mmcc: so, it seems that tcp activation is not finding some folder.
<mmcc> alecu, oh I know what's going on. my apologies. I have another branch that I haven't proposed, to get the right path for the sso client. I haven't proposed it because it only currently knows about the path to sso and not the other sub-apps.
<mmcc> I just forgot that you can't really test sso in the .app that setup builds without that other branch
<mmcc> sorry
<alecu> mmcc: no problem!
<mmcc> just a sec and I will find the branch url if you want to test it
<alecu> mmcc: so, as long as this issue is known, I think it's ok if it comes in a different branch.
<alecu> mmcc: since the branch I'm reviewing is about .app building, I don't care if tcp activation is broken, so don't worry.
<mmcc> alecu, ok so if you use this sso branch, it will find the right binary inside the .app package: lp:~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-992593-backend-path-in-pkg
<alecu> mmcc: great
<mmcc> the setup script is kind of a weird branch to review - running sso from within the package is really testing sso, but otherwise there's not much to test
<alecu> mmcc: the branch looks great. A few comments:
<alecu> mmcc: we've recently added a new .pem for Valicert, so we should include that too.
<ralsina> I have to run some errands, and then lunch, will be back in 90 minutes or so
<alecu> mmcc: Also, some docstrings are slightly different to what we use:
<alecu> mmcc: for instance:
<alecu> """ No-op, lets us call setup multiple times without re-preparing"""
<alecu> should be:
<alecu> """No-op, lets us call setup multiple times without re-preparing."""
<alecu> mmcc: and no whiteline before the docstring in PrepareSources
<mmcc> alecu, ok - noted, thanks. I'll look at the windows setup.py for the new valicert .pem...
<alecu> mmcc: and uppercase the first word, and a dot at the end in finalize_options and elsewhere.
<briancurtin> hm, something is wrong with SSO in 3.0.2 :/
<alecu> mmcc: one more: always """ (in copy_helper)
<alecu> briancurtin: what is it?
<briancurtin> alecu: i went to delete my creds and am getting an attributeerror that keyring has no "delete_password", then i went to run the tests and it has a really old run-tests.bat
<briancurtin> looking into now
<briancurtin> (and i approved it...)
<alecu> briancurtin: no "delete_password" means that pykeyring needs the patch that mandel proposed upstream.
<alecu> briancurtin: so it's either very old or unpatched pykeyring.
<mandel> alecu, briancurtin I really need to fix that..
<alecu> briancurtin: (I don't know if those fixes were merged upstream, but mandel should)
<mandel> alecu, they where rejected because they implemented it AFAIK
<mandel> there should be a delete in the hg repo, I'll take a look
<mandel> although I have 10 mins more before the cut my line
<briancurtin> maybe thats something, but i could have also screwed this setup up because it has weirdo changes to run-tests.bat which i dont see in the update-3-0 branch which was merged
<briancurtin> eh nevermind the test thing, i guess those changes were never merged out of trunk for any of the branches
<briancurtin> i think i might have it figured out, something caused a newer keyring to be picked
<alecu> lunchtime!
<mandel> ok, going away due to ISP being an ass..
<mandel> probably EOD and EOW so see you on Monday!
<gatox> mmcc, i'm getting 11 errors running the tests for u1-cp on mac..... is that what you get?
<gatox> mmcc, and i don't see the trace you mention..... i'm just seeing some failures related to gui/qt/main/linux.py with the DBusQtMainLoop
<mmcc> gatox, no I get all passes, but maybe I have something that trunk doesn't - I thought all the platform fix branches were in... let me look
<mmcc> wow, I'm *that guy* today
<gatox> mmcc, run a diff against trunk
<mmcc> gatox, no need, I have the patch here: lp:~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1012887-controlpanel-darwin
<mmcc> I don't know why I haven't proposed that yet
<gatox> mmcc, do you want mme to review it?
 * mmcc needs more sleep
<mmcc> gatox  - yes, let me propose it quickly here
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mmcc> oh, I know - because like the credentials fix from yesterday, I thought maybe we should rename 'windows.py' since macos uses the same reactor
<mmcc> how about we change windows.py to 'twisted_main.py' and linux.py to dbus_main.py ?
<gatox> mmcc, if it is going to be use from macos, i vote for rename it...... but we should ask alecu
<mmcc> gatox, ok - we'll ping alecu when he's back from lunch, but for now can you use that branch to look at the tests? they should all pass on that branch
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<gatox> mmcc, with that branch, all green and no traceback with the counter thing
<briancurtin> arghhhhh. need to step away for a min before i smash this computer. brb, coffee.
<gatox> mmcc, +1 for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1013261-darwins-got-credentials/+merge/110431
<gatox> setting to globally approve
<dobey> ok, off for lunch and couple of errands. bbiab
<mmcc> gatox, no tracebacks at the end, or no tracebacks at all? what I get is all green, but it'll print  tracebacks interspersed with the test names
<gatox> mmcc, no traceback at all
<mmcc> hmmmm
<gatox> at least i don't see any scrolling from top to bottom
<mmcc> gatox, can you try running ubuntuone-controlpanel-qt from the shell, and with the darwin credentials fix for u1-client you just approved in your PYTHONPATH  ?
<mmcc> if that gets further for you then I have something very wrong here
<gatox> mmcc, yes.... give me a sec
<mmcc> set U1_DEBUG=1 too, please ;)
<mmcc> by further I mean further than it does for me - hanging after getting no credentials from sso, and just displaying a frozen loading overlay
<gatox> mmcc, grrrrrrrr...... is not finding clientdefs.py..... but is in the proper directory......
<gatox> let me check
<mmcc> gatox, I set pythonpath when I run it like this:
<mmcc> %  U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=.:../ubuntuone-client:../ubuntu-sso-client python ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<gatox> now is working.... i don't know what was i doing wrong
<gatox> it opens but it get stuck in the loading overlay
<mmcc> gatox: ok, that's what I see too. and the overlay isn't animating, right?
 * briancurtin back
<gatox> mmcc, righ
<gatox> right
<mmcc> gatox: ok, well at least that's the same. still not sure why I get those tracebacks about the overlay's counter in the tests, though
<gatox> mmcc, do you want to paste the output of running the teests?
<mmcc> gatox: sure, just a sec
<gatox> mmcc, no, i mean if you want to see MY output
<mmcc> oh, yes please :)
<gatox> was: want me
<gatox> sorry
<mmcc> no worries :)
<gatox_mac> mmcc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042637/ that is the paste
<mmcc> thanks gatox_mac
<gatox> alecu, ping
<mmcc> well, wtf
<gatox> mmcc, it happens :P
<mmcc> this is why I hate computers
<gatox> mmcc, non deterministic machines from hell!! jjee
<gatox> mmcc, but...... usually is a PICNIC
<mmcc> yep
<mmcc> I'm going to give this a minute to stew, and go fix alecu's suggestions about setup-mac
<mmcc> briancurtin, alecu - the setup-mac branch is ready for your re-review.
<briancurtin> i'll get to it, need to get py2exe figured out so i can do this windows release first
<mmcc> briancurtin: sure, no big rush
<briancurtin> its probably a good thing we all work remotely because im about to burn my house down due to py2exe
<ralsina> briancurtin: whoa. What's happening?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I feel your pain, s/exe/app/.
<briancurtin> "The operation completed successfully" except it didnt
<briancurtin> im just tearing this env down and building up once again, something is screwed up
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> yes, py2exe, py2app are barely functional things.
<ralsina> I suspect the authors made them work for their own projects, then retired.
<briancurtin> that's the case with py2exe for sure. it used to be a solid project back in the day, but it works for thomas heller and that was fine. he effectively retired from python and open source a year or so ago
<briancurtin> (he also did ctypes, for which there's no current maintainer and no one else really knows it)
<ralsina> bummer, ctypes is both useful and complex
<briancurtin> earlier today i came across what looks to be a new ctypes replacement by the PyPy guys: http://cffi.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<ralsina> looks nice
<briancurtin> ha, perfect timing. after talking about burning down my house due to py2exe, Talking Heads - Burning Down The House just came on
<alecu> mmcc: great, I'll re-review
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hmm, are people shirking their review day responsibilities a bit?
<briancurtin> i was on it yesterday but in the past i've just forgotten about it until mid-day. i think it would be helpful to directly ping that day's reviwer which i think only some of us do
<briancurtin> maybe make a reminder announcement at standup whos day it is
<gatox> i've been seeking for branches to review today :P
<ralsina> I can arrnge for mails to be sent
<dobey> gatox: unfortunately it's your review day (and mine)
<ralsina> but really guys, it's one day a week :-)
<dobey> well i'm only asking because i see a branch of mandel's which i reviewed last friday, still sitting there without a second review
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tcp-activation/+merge/109367
 * ralsina looks
<dobey> and there isn't much i can really do with the (giant) darwin/fsevents branches
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I'll do a second review on that one
<gatox> dobey, i can do it too..... sorry, i look for branches here, i forgot about the ones in everyones user
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+activereviews
<gatox> dobey, no, ignore that one.... i'm splitting that one into pieces
<dobey> is a good url to bookmark :)
<ralsina> gatox: I have it, don't worry
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> also, you can go to #u1-reviews
<gatox> dobey, oh cool! i didn't know that page!!
<ralsina> Looks like I said I would review that one, then dropped it
<gatox> adding that page to firefox launcher
<dobey> also, the pretty hate machine remaster is pretty damn good.
<dobey> also also
<dobey> if you install lptools you can run the lp-review-list program and it'll have an auto-updating list of reviews
<dobey> i wish i had more time to work on that code
<dobey> mandel: still here?
<alecu> dobey: pretty hate machine got remastered? Is there any way it got better?
<alecu> oh, 2010. /me stopped paying attention to new NIN albums in... 98?
<dobey> alecu: yeah, 2010 remaster. a lot of the instruments are a bit more pronounced, but not overly so. it's not a "just make it louder" remaster with lots of compression/clipping crack
<dobey> alecu: dude. you're missing out. especially if you haven't heard his new band How to Destroy Angels
<dobey> gatox, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/update-3-0/+merge/110590 :)
<gatox> dobey, on it
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<mmcc> oh hey, I've been back from lunch for a while. checking out lptools, looks useful :)
<alecu> gatox: Your branch looks good (and small!!!); I've only added a comment like we've discussed.
<gatox> alecu, cool..... i'm about to propose the last piece of this series of branches
<gatox> alecu, and i'll fix that
<alecu> gatox: btw: should I set the previous branch to "Rejected" ?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox: great, thanks.
<mmcc> a. ha. controlpanel is using a selectreactor instead of a qtreactor. (this doesn't end well)
<gatox> alecu, all the branches has been proposed
<gatox> i split it in 4 parts
<dobey> small?
<gatox> smaller
<dobey> -2 is 1131 lines :)
<alecu> gatox: great, looking at 2 right now.
<gatox> dobey, but a lot of lines are because some EOL problme, that were not in the standard way
<gatox> the comment expllain it
<dobey> ah -2 is just adding 2 large files
<alecu> uh, kinder time. bbiab
<gatox> alecu, look at the description.... the branches says which tests can you run on mac
<dobey> gatox: what is this python-fsevents branch about? i thought the u1-fsevents-daemon had python stuff in it now?
<mmcc> ralsina, around? I'm curious about ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/addfolder.py, lines 36-45 and your colorful comments within
<ralsina> mmcc: looking
<gatox> dobey, it's a fork of the macfsevents lib.... we needed to fix some things
<gatox> dobey, the first revision is the original lib..... and the other revisions are from my changes
<mmcc> I'm doing a sweep for 'win32' and was wondering if I need to worry about native file dialogs for us too.. it's kind of a red flag for sandboxing
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: it's true except about the existence o Qt 4.9
<mmcc> in previous comment, 'us' == darwin :)
<ralsina> mmcc: basically, the  "Show only folders" flag is broken on windows
<ralsina> mmcc: as long as it's not broken on mac, you should not care
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, ok. well, I'll make a note to test that on macos
<mmcc> thanks!
<ralsina> mmcc: you're welcome
<ralsina> and I'm late to pick my kid from school :-)
<faryshta> Can I browse the ubuntuone music store by genre?
<faryshta> Found it, sorry.
<faryshta> Is there a list of free music in ubuntu one?
<faryshta> As in free speach.
<dobey> i don't know of any music licensed in that manner, available in the music store, no
<mmcc> does anyone know why test_on_credentials_not_found in gui/qt/tests/test_controlpanel.py (line 72) calls self.ui.on_credentials_found() before it calls on_credentials_not_found()?
<gatox> and this is EOD for me! have a nice weekend everyone!
<mmcc> bye gatox, have a good weekend
<gatox> mmcc, bye
<ralsina> mmcc: who is bzr blame pointing at? ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: because it does sound daft but I bet there was a good reason at the time
<mmcc> ralsina: looking
<mmcc> ralsina: see https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disconnect-flow/+merge/73084
<mmcc> I can't find a reason in the comments. it was a big merge, though.
<mmcc> I suspect maybe it used to work differently. I just noticed the test_on_credentials_found does both calls too, just in the reverse order
<ralsina> mmcc: doesn't ring any bells
<ralsina> mmcc: you may ask nessita, she should still be around
<mmcc> oh, I think I understand... it's not super important (I thought maybe it was earlier)
<mmcc> when the tests were written, those on_credentials*found functions only set the current widget, so the tests are basically making sure that you start with the wrong widget and test that you switch to the right one
<mmcc> I guess a hedge against a default initial current widget that the test doesn't control
<mmcc> now that those functions do more (including triggering the loading overlay), it's not as clean, but I don't think it's a big problem
<dobey> that seems broken
<dobey> also
<dobey> cold ice cream == cold fingers from holding the cup
<briancurtin2> crap, proxy-tunnel is showing a console window
<briancurtin2> double crap...i need to leave in a few minutes. i'll be gone for 30-45 min and will be back to stick around a bit later.
<ralsina> mmcc: ack, sounds reasonable
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it sounds like somethng deserving a low-priority bug
<ralsina> briancurtin2: crap indeed
<briancurtin2> ah, i know what the first crap is about...when i rebuilt the env i forgot to apply alecu's twisted patch. that's it. i'll apply when i get bac
<ralsina> EOW for me
<ralsina> I may drop by late tonight, mail me if I can help with anything
<ralsina> bye!
<mmcc> bye ralsina, have a good weekend
<mmcc> dobey, and/or anyone else still around: have time for a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/darwin-wants-qt4reactor/+merge/110628
<mmcc> no, hold that. I need to fix something there
<dobey> eep deleted merge
<mmcc> eep? bad idea? the branch had extraneous changes from another branch...
<alecu> mmcc: it's not recommended to delete merges. We should mark them as superseeded or some similar such.
<mmcc> ok. I guess I could've also reverted the extraneous stuff and re-pushed?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> anyway, i really should be going
<mmcc> pushed new branch, about to propose. lp doesn't seem as fast scanning 1-line branches as I'd hope :\
<mmcc> dobey, if you're waiting for me, don't. have a great weekend!
<dobey> scanning time is based more on the size of the repository/history, than on the size of the change
<mmcc> ah, hrm.
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> have a good weekend all :)
<mmcc> ok I fixed my merge. anyone still around? alecu? it's one line: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/darwin-needs-qt4reactor/+merge/110630
<alecu> mmcc: I'll take a look
<mmcc> thanks!
<alecu> mmcc: I love this kind of branches! :-)
<alecu> mmcc: approved.
<briancurtin2> back
<mmcc> if anyone feels like reviewing another pretty quick (but not 1-line) branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1012887-controlpanel-darwin/+merge/110637
<ralsina> mmcc: looking
<ralsina> everytime I see twisted_main I mentally replace it with "twisted mentat"
<mmcc> ralsina: hrm, no... I don't get that reference
<ralsina> mmcc: Dune
<ralsina> mmcc: or rather one of its sequels
<mmcc> that'd explain it... don't think I've seen the sequels
<briancurtin2> ralsina: finally...binaries attached to https://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=53493
<ralsina> briancurtin2: woohoo
<briancurtin2> ralsina: i still can't explain this py2exe issue, but i temporarily removed it from the buildout so it would pick up my system py2exe (same version), and it worked. no more unexplainable error that seemingly no one else in the world has ever had (according to google0
<ralsina> briancurtin2: I hate snowflake errors
<mmcc> ralsina: oops on that merge, I need to remove the last change too. just a sec
<ralsina> mmcc: tell me when ready
<ralsina> mmcc: there is no film of the sequels, you have to see them in book form ;-)
<briancurtin2> we'll have another fun buildout-related thing to deal with. for whatever reason, buildout bootstrapped python.exe's do not accept or even pass on any arbitrary command line args. if you want to run "python -3" to get 3.x warnings, buildout says no way, jose
<mmcc> briancurtin2: was wondering if you can cheat and use an ENV_VAR for that?
<mmcc> (I've run into the same annoyance)
<briancurtin2> mmcc: yeah i think you can for some things, not sure if there's an accompanying -3 env var or not
<mmcc> btw ralisna, pushed, diff updating on lp
<mmcc> er, ralsina
 * thisfred tried the internet anagram server, and gave up due to no safe options
<thisfred> o wait, it does spanish
<alecu> mmcc: +1
<alecu> ok, and this is my eow.
<alecu> bye all!
<mmcc> thanks alecu, have a great weekend
<alecu> you too! :-)
<thisfred> Alar Sin means "wing it" according to google translate
<thisfred> have a good weekend alecu!
<thisfred> or great. Whichever you prefer
<thisfred> :)
<alecu> I'll give it a try to "great" :-)
<thisfred> Ralas Ni == neither sparse
<thisfred> oh, I have a winner
<thisfred> Rain Sal
<ralsina> briancurtin2, mmcc: maybe we should drop buildout. At least we can think of which change is easier.
<thisfred> although, I doubt that google translate is right on that one
<ralsina> Ralas ni means neither sparse, yes.
<briancurtin2> ralsina: maybe virtualenv will do the trick, or something. i'll look into it
<thisfred> ralsina: that shall be your official anagram then
<ralsina> briancurtin2: yes, virtualenv, a set of pip calls. Or maybe virtualenv and buildout without a custom interpreter
<ralsina> thisfred: let me try thisfred ;-)
<thisfred> def shirt!
<thisfred> please? :)
<ralsina> He Drift
<ralsina> s
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> ok, I guess that's fair
<thisfred> and I'll cut my losses before herd fist
<ralsina> Rids Heft
<thisfred> that sounds bad, though I can't really parse it
<ralsina> OTOH Jail Reticences
<ralsina> Or Circa Senile Jet
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> Caries Eject Nil
<ralsina> Your are the mother lode, Eric!
<thisfred> yeah, while roberto alsina seems to throw it for a loop
<ralsina> I paid for it
<thisfred> let's try, say, manuel de la pena
<thisfred> Banalise Rotor
<ralsina> Anal Pealed Menu
<thisfred> Senatorial Orb
<thisfred> Lesbian Orator
<ralsina> A Annealed Plume
<ralsina> Senatorial Orb sounds dignified1
<thisfred> Rational Bores
<ralsina> Lesbian Orator sounds more fun though
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> Abortion Laser
<ralsina> Paella Edema Nun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thisfred> I think I should probably stop now ;(
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> can't type smileys for laughing
<thisfred> toenails arbor
<thisfred> A Barrios Lento
<ralsina> sounds like the name of a little game of thrones city
<thisfred> A Saltier Boron
<ralsina> half of manuel's anagrams are obscene
<ralsina> it's amazing, really
<thisfred> Labia Sorter On
<ralsina> ok, EOW
<ralsina> for real
<ralsina> good weekend!
<briancurtin2> EOW as well
<briancurtin2> bye all
<thisfred> A Llama Nude Peen
<thisfred> and with that, I bid you all adieu as well!
<mmcc> bye guys :)
<mmcc> ok, eow for me too. I have no anagrams to share :\
#ubuntuone 2012-06-16
<pikkachu> are all files sent to ubuntu one encrypted? with what key?
<thisfred> pikkachu: they are not. They are sent over https, so they are not readable on the wire, but they are not stored encrypted on the server. Nothing stops you from encrypting them yourself before syncing them, but that's about as far as it goes for now
#ubuntuone 2012-06-17
<Jakob_____> hello
<Jakob_____> I have a folder in my Ubuntu One folder that is synced and I want to move it to my new USB stick
<Jakob_____> but when I moved the folder it no longer appears synced and I can't sync it when I right-click on it
<Jakob_____> is it even possible?
<dobey> no. you can't sync folders outside your home directory, and ubuntu one is not a backup service, so moving stuff out of a synced folder will result in it no longer being synced.
<Jakob_____> :(
<Jakob_____> aha, I see
<Jakob_____> what do you mean "is not a backup service"?
<Jakob_____> the files are saved in the cloud so I'd consider that a backup service :P
<dobey> i mean, it's a synchronization service. if you delete a file on one machine, it will be deleted on all machines connected to ubuntu one which sync the folder it's in, including on the server itself
<Jakob_____> aha, I see you point
<Jakob_____> tnx for your answer
<dobey> sure
#ubuntuone 2013-06-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Iced Tea Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-06-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Corn on the Cob Day! :-)
<dobey> JamesTait: better on the cob, than in a soda!
#ubuntuone 2013-06-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Day Against Child Labour and happy Loving Day! :-D
<zbir> beuno: ping
<beuno> zbir!
<zbir> ¡hola!
<beuno> you pulled out the reverse exclamation marks, this must be serious
<zbir> ha, no. Was just wondering if there's any current way to download a folder as a .zip archive from U1
<beuno> zbir, unfortunately, no
<zbir> sad panda
<beuno> indeed
#ubuntuone 2013-06-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Blood Donor Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-06-16
<kamidi> is here anyone who can help me with billing regarding u1?
<trainerdad> hello]
<trainerdad_> hello
<trainerdad_> hello]s this chat open?
#ubuntuone 2014-06-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Iced Tea Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ferris Bueller Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Loving Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Sewing Machine Day! :-D
<karni> JamesTait: you never cease to entertain me :)
 * karni plays with words, and imagines a happy sewing machine ;)
#ubuntuone 2014-06-15
<diraol> Hi friends.
<diraol> I've connected to my ubuntuone using FTP (u1ftp), but I'm facing troubles with folders and files that uses non ascii symbols. And on the web interface there is no option to edit files and folder names.
<diraol> Can you allow to rename and delete files/folders on the web interface of ubuntu one?
<pmjdebruijn> Will the .zip download feature be reinstated? as time is becoming rather short...
<diraol> pmjdebruijn, I think it would if they can solve the problems of this feature..... =/
